# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  يوميات اتنين مخطوبين

## متيمه الرحمن

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ازيكوا يا جماعه
انا كان بييجى لى ايميلات عباره عن حلقات
بتحكى عن اتنين مخطوبين او لسه كمان بيتخطبوا
بادق التفاصيل
بس هى حلقات تحفه بجد
وتعتبر تنميه بشريه غير مباشره
والمهم انها بعد كده هتبقى يوميات اتنين متجوزين لتكميل نفس الحلقات
فانا ان شاء الله هحط الحلقات دى كلها هنا وعاوزه اعرف رايكوا طبعا عشان اكمل ولا لا
ونبدأ بالحلقه الاولى


 
يدخل "عمر" مطأطئ الرأس ويسلّم على حمى وحماة المستقبل و
.......

دعونا من التفاصيل ولنقفز للحظة الحاسمة مع دخول سارة 


*********

قـالت ســارة
:
دخلتُ الصالون وقد تعلقت عيناي بالسجادة وحاولت استجماع شجاعتي لأبدو طبيعية إلا أني كنت في أسوأ حالات خجلي الذى لم أعهده من قبل. لمحت لون بذلته البيج وحذائه البني، ثم قادتني أمي فسلمت على والديه ورفعت رأسي لأحييه وأخييييرا رأيته

أول ما لفت نظري كان عينيه وابتسامته، أو بالأحرى مشروع ابتسامة.. يبدو أنه كان غارقا في الخجل هو الآخر فلم يكن يعرف هل يبتسم أم يبدو جادا، أما عيناه........ فكانتا صافيتين! وكان نظره لا يستقر على شيء حتى أني ظننت أنه ربما يكون أحول

 وكادت الفكرة تجعلني أضحك, وفجأة احمر وجهه و... و....... وكان وسيما حتى في خجله هذا, فابتسمت وجلست ولاحظت أنه يتمتم بشيء ما، أو لعله "يبلع ريقه" فقد مد يده بعد ذلك وتناول كأس العصير ليشرب منه

*********

قــال عمــر
:
جلست على كرسي منفرد في الصالون، بينما احتل والداي الكنبة، وجلس والد العروس على الكرسي المجاور لجهة أبي, بينما ذهبت والدتها لغرفة داخلية ثم خرجت تتبعها سارة
............ ..
ورأيتها جميلة
وكأني رأيت هذا الجمال من قبل وأعرفه, وذهب عني توتري في لحظة وانشرح قلبي لها. لا أقول إنه حب من أول نظرة، ولكن شيئا ما جعلني أشعر أني لن أتركها لأحد غيري. لم أستطع منع نفسي من التمتمة بـ"الحمد لله"، ونظرت إليها فظننت أنها تغالب ضحكة تكاد تخرج منها فعاد إليّ توتري لظني أنها رأت شيئا بي يثير الضحك، إلا أنها ابتسمت وجلست فحمدت الله ثانية وتناولت كوب العصير من أمامي فقد جف ريقى

*********

قـالت ســارة
:
بدأ والدي يحدّث عمر عن عمله وعن الشركة التي يعمل بها وظهر أن أبي يعرف أحد المهندسين بتلك الشركة،حيث كانوا زملاء دراسة وأوصى أبي عمر بأن يسلم له على صديقه القديم ويذكره بصاحبه عامر عبد المحسن

وتحدث عمي مع أبي عن وضع شركات القطاع الخاص, بينما بدأت طنط في الحديث معي عن عملي وعن طبيعة دراستي ولاحظت أثناء ذلك أن عمر يسترق النظر إليّ كل دقيقة فتملكتني بجاحة غريبة ونظرت له في عينيه بينما كان ينظر إليّ, وظننت للحظة أن روحه ستخرج من فمه , فقد فوجئ بعينيّ في عينيه فثبت وجهه وتحرك فمه وكأنه سيقول شيئا ما إلا أنه لم يصدر أي صوت ولم ينقذه سوى أن وجه له أبي سؤالا عن شيء ما في شركته فالتفت إليه، وشعرت أنه بالكاد استرجع روحه التي تدلى نصفها من فمه وانفجرت في ضحكة في داخلي وأحسست بأنه ظريف ولكنه خجول أكثر من اللازم

*********

قــال عمــر
:
حاولت أن أفتح أي موضوع مع سارة إلا أن عقلي "قفش" وانعقد لساني
ووجدت أمي تفتح مواضيع عديدة مع سارة وشعرت بغبائي لعدم تذكري لأي من هذه الموضوعات أو محاولتي لالتقاط خيط الكلام من أمي. وظللت أرقبها وهي تتحدث مع أمي، نصف عقلي يتابع حديث أبي وعمي ونصفه الآخر منشغل بـسارة نفسها.. حتى إني لا أكاد أعي ما تتحدث عنه مع أمي

كانت لها ضحكة جميلة كما أن بروفيل وجهها الذي أستطيع أن أراه فقط من مكاني بدا جذابا و....... فجأة رفعت عينيها نحوي وضبطتني وأنا أنظر إليها, حاولت أن أتحدث وأبدأ أي حوار معها إلا أن الكلام لم يخرج من فمي. شعرت بأن منظري مضحكا, إلا أنها عادت للكلام مع أمي وقد احمر وجهها
–يبدو أنها شعرت بالخجل–
ووجه إليّ والدها سؤالا ما فالتفت إليه، إلا أني كنت أريد الحديث معها فأنا لم آتِ لكي أخطب عمي

*********

قـالت ســارة
:
يبدو أن والدته أرادت "جرّه" إلى الحديث فقالت له: دي سارة طلعت بتقرا الجرنال اللي طالع جديد وعاجبك يا عمر، بس ماجابتش العدد بتاع الأسبوع ده، ماتقول لها كان مكتوب فيه إيه

فنظرت إليه وفتح فمه إلا أنه أصدر أصواتا هذه المرة وسألني عمن أتابع مقالاتهم في الجريدة، فأخبرته وبدأ حديثه واكتشفت أنه متحدث جيد بل و "رغاي" أحيانا، فقد ظل يخبرني عن تفاصيل كل مقال ويعلق عليه ويسألني عن تعليقي، ثم يعيد ما قاله بطريقة أخرى ثم يتذكر شيئا آخر قرأه فيتحدث عنه، وانتهزت أنا فرصة حديثه لأستطلعه بشكل مفصل

كان نحيفا ويبدو أنه متوسط الطول وهو جالس ولكن..... أعجبني شكل يديه فقد كانتا كيدي عازف بيانو, أصابع طويلة وأظافر قصيرة، وكانت رموشه طويلة وعيناه بنيتين و...... وبدأت أثرثر معه أنا الأخرى

*********

قــال عمــر
:
عطفت عليّ ماما أخيرا وألقت إليّ بطرف خيط لأدخل في حديثها مع سارة. سألتني عن جريدة أقرأها وكذلك سارة، وأنها لم تقرأ العدد الأخير منها, فانتهزت الفرصة وظللت أحكي لها عن المقالات وكل شيء تذكرته، فقد كانت تلك فرصتي لأنظر لها "براحتي" كان كل شيء بها جميلا، صوتها وجلستها ويداها الصغيرتان وعيناها الضاحكتان دائما وتعليقاتها التي أثارت ضحكي كثيرا
كان حوارنا بعيدا تماما عن الرومانسية ولكن "نص العمى ولا العمى كله" على الأقل انحلت عقدة لسانينا وعيوننا

*********

قــالت ســارة
:
كانت الجلسة مجرد جلسة تعارف بالطبع إلا أن أبي وعمي قد انسجما تماما. وبدا على الجميع السعادة، ونظر لي عمر وهو خارج وقال لي بصوت هادئ ظل يرن في أذني: أشوفك قريب يا سارة

*********

قــال عمــر
:
نزلت أصفر وأغني وركبت السيارة وأنا في قمة النشوة.. سألتني أمي عن رأيي, فقال لها أبي إن عليها أن تترك لي فرصة للتفكير والاستخارة. أما أنا فلم أرد ولكني توقفت عند أول بائع جرائد وجدته ونزلت لأشتري عددين من الجريدة التي نقرأها أنا وسارة

*********

يـ تـ بـ ــع..*

----------


## redag

على فكره الموضوع ده جميل
ويلا بقى كمليه
وميرسي كتير عليه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

العفو يا قمر
انا فعلا عاوزه اعرف راي الاعضاء فيه
عشان لو مش حلو مش اكمل
انما لو عجبهم انا عندى ميلات بتاعته كتيييره وممتعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## runaway_heart

*الله عليكي يا قمر
بجد موضوع زي العسل
يا ريت تكمليه
فعلا موضوع جميل*

----------


## Maruko

موضوعك تحفة ياقمر

وكملييييييييييييييي يا جمييييييييييييييييل

بجد الموضووووووووووووع حلو قوي

----------


## kalecoper

*بصراحه اسلوب كتابه المقال رائعه جدا* 

*مستنى بقيه الحلقات*

*تحياتى          *

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

موضوع رقيق و جميل جدا 

كملى على بركة الله و ليكى من المشجعيين كثير

----------


## ريـم

جميلة جداً جداً . أحسست أن وجهي يحمر هو الآخر و أنا أقرءها !!

----------


## mr_virus

حلوه جدا 

منتظرين الباقى

----------


## thereallove

تحفه يا متيمه 

منتظرين الباقي بشغف

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع فعلا جميل اوى 
انا عندى اليوميات دى على الايميل بتاعى بردة
وبجد انا بحبها جدا وبنتظرها دايما
شكرا ليكى يا متيمة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ميرسي يا جماعه على اهتمامكوا بجد
وعلى رايكوا اللى زى العسل
وهى فعلا حلقات تجنن والباقى احلى كمان
واحلى حاجه ان الموضوع ده كمان مش مجرد قصه بنقراها
هى عباره عن نصائح غير مباشره لينا كلنا*
واسيبكوا بقى مع الحلقه التانيه...............



*
قـالت ســارة
:
تفكير...تفكير....وقلق شدييييييييد

دخلتُ غرفتي بعد ذهاب عمر وأهله وغيرت ثيابي وخبأت نفسي تحت الأغطية حتى لا تأتي أمي وتسألني عن رأيي

لا أنكر أن شيئا ما تحرك في قلبي, بل إن صوته المنخفض وهو يقول: أشوفك قريب يا سارة قد دغدغ أحاسيسي

أريد أن أقول إنه يعجبني وإني موافقة ولكن ما أدراني برأيه هو؟ وكذلك ما أدراني بأن مشاعري هذه ليست لحظية؟

ربما عمر هذا ليس جيدا كما يبدو.. إنه ليس طويلا كما كنت أرغب.. صحيح أنه أطول مني ولكن
....
هل يمكنني أن أقضي باقي عمري مع "عمر"؟ هل هو المقدر لي أم لا؟ 


يا رب ارحمني من الصداع.. غدا أصلي صلاة استخارة مرة أخرى, وربنا يقدم ما فيه الخير


قــال عمــر
:
نمت مباشرة بعد عودتي من عند بيت سارة, فكرت في صوت ضحكتها قبل نومي مباشرة إلا أن التوتر الذي أصابني طوال اليوم جعلني مرهقا ونمت فورا

في اليوم التالي استيقظت وصليت الفجر والاستخارة ونمت ساعة قبل الذهاب إلى عملي.. لم أرَ مناما أو أي شيء وإن كنت لا أعتقد في موضوع المنام, ما يهم أني أشعر بارتياح عام للموضوع

في العمل تذكرت أني لم أحصل على رقم تليفون سارة, أردت محادثتها.. سآخذ رقمها من أمي ولكن هل يصح أن أتصل بها ونحن حتى لم نقرأ الفاتحة بعد؟ سأتحدث مع أمي في هذا الموضوع عند رجوعي للمنزل

أثناء فترة الراحة تذكرت أني بقراري الزواج من سارة أحكم على نفسي بالعيش معها للأبد
إنها جميلة ويبدو أنها طيبة، ولكن هل يمكن أن يكون بها عيوب خفية لا أستطيع تحملها؟

كنت سأجعل أبي يتصل اليوم بأهلها لتحديد موعد قراءة الفاتحة ولكني أحتاج أن أعرفها أكثر, ربما تكون بخيلة أو... سليطة اللسان... لا.. لا يبدو أنها قد تنطق يوما بكلمة سيئة

أصابني الصداع من كثرة التفكير وشعرت بأن أذنيّ قد سخنتا بشدة.. يارب اهدِني


قــالت ســارة
:
يبدو أن هذا الموضوع سيجعلني أستهلك كميات كبيرة من الـ"سفن أب", فالحموضة لا تريد أن تذهب.. أفكر طوال الوقت في الموضوع
هل أقبل؟
هل أرفض؟
ولماذا أرفض؟ هل سيقبلني عمر؟؟.. أم؟
قد يكون به عيوب شديدة القبح وهو يخفيها بهذا المظهر الجميل
ربما يكون من الذين يضربون النساء، ولكن لا... يبدو أنه محترم، ووالده كذلك رجل محترم وخلوق.. لا يمكن أن يكون كذلك.. هل يمكن أن يكون "بصباص" ولكنه خجول؟ ربما يمثل؟

آآآآآآآه الحموضة هتقتلني.. مش عارفة أقول إيه لماما لما تسألني عن رأيي

خايفة أوافق وبعدين عمر مايردش يبقى شكلي وحش وكمان خايفه أوافق وبعدين عمر يطلع شخص سيئ.. إن أهلي متحمسون له وبهذا إذا ظهر أنه شرير سأقول لهم إنهم هم الذين وافقوا عليه من البداية

يا ترى عمر وأهله هيتكلموا إمتى؟


قــال عمــر
:
وصلت البيت وأنا منهك ولم تكن لدي شهية للطعام فذهبت للنوم

استيقظت بعد المغرب فصليت وجلست مع والدي في الصالة.. أخفض أبي صوت قناة الجزيرة التي لا يتابع غيرها هي وقناة العربية للأخبار.. التفت لي وسألني عن حالي فحمدت الله، ودار بيننا هذا الحوار

بابا: نويت على إيه إن شاء الله؟
أنا: مش عارف, كنت متحمس بس دلوقتي قلقان
بابا: طبيعى جدا.. إنت مش استخرت؟
أنا: مرتين
بابا: وحاسس بإيه؟
أنا: مش عارف
ضحك أبي وقال: عادي برضه.. أنا ساعة ما اتقدمت لأمك عقلي شتّ من التفكير
تدخلت أمي: ماتصدقهوش ده حفي عشان أنا أوافق
أكّد أبي كلامها ضاحكا وقال: شوف يابني البنت كويسة وأهلها طيبين وإن كنت خايف من حاجات ممكن تظهر في المستقبل, فإنت استخرت وإذا كان الموضوع خير هيمشي وإن ماكانش الأمور هتخلص لوحدها.. شوف إنت مبدئيا حاسس بإيه تجاهها؟
أنا: هي عاجباني وأنا مرتاح لها بس
....
بابا: من غير بس, شعورك المبدئي كويس, احنا نقرا الفاتحة مع الناس وبعدها تشوفها وتتكلم معاها عند أهلها كام مرة، ولو زاد ارتياحك ليها نكمل ونعمل الخطوبة اللي برضه هتكون فترة اختبار بينكم, وإن ماحصلش توفيق يبقى كل اللي يجيبه ربنا كويس, ولا رأيك إيه؟

أراحني كلام أبي ووافقت عليه

بابا: يبقى اتصل بقى بـ"عمار" واسأله إمتى هنعرف رأيهم؟
أنا: رأيهم؟ أنا حسبتك هتحدد ميعاد الفاتحة
ضحك أبي وقال: ليه هو إنت مادام وافقت يبقى العروسة وافقت؟

عرفت بعد اتصال أبي بأهل سارة أنهم طلبوا أسبوعا لإبداء رأيهم وعاد إليّ توتري, فأنا قد أبديت رأيي المبدئي في اليوم التالي مباشرة, لماذا تحتاج هي إلى أسبوع؟ أهي محتارة لهذه الدرجة؟ ألم تعجب بي كما أعجبت بها؟


حاولت أمي طمأنتي بالحديث عن أن الفتيات يأخذن وقتا أطول من الرجال في إبداء رأيهن وأن أهلها يجب أن يسألوا عني، فسألتها غاضبا: ألا يجب أن أسأل عنها وعن أهلها أنا الآخر؟
ردت أمي بأنها تعرف أهلها جيدا وإذا أردت يمكنني أن أتحرى عنها هي بنفسي
فسألتها: كيف؟
فقالت روح ليها الشغل.. وتركتني أمي لحيرتي وقلقي.. 


قــالت ســارة
:
اتصل أهل عمر ليعرفوا رأينا وتنفست أنا الصعداء

 فمعنى اتصالهم أن عمر وافق عليّ ويريد أن يعرف رأيي.. انزاح من على قلبي هم ثقيل

كنت مرعوبة من فكرة أني أعجبت به وهو قد لا يعجب بي, على الرغم من كلمته:أشوفك قريب يا سارة

بعد جلسة طويلة مع أمي قررت الموافقة على قراءة الفاتحة لكي أستطيع أن أراه عدة مرات قبل أن أوافق على الخطوبة.. ولكن أبي قرر تأجيل إخبارهم بقراري إلى أن يذهب إلى عمل عمر ويسأل عنه.. وسمعت من أمي خطة أبي لمعرفة كل شيء عن عمر من زملائه ورؤسائه في العمل, بل وجيرانه كذلك, فأبي رجل طيب وهادئ ولم أتوقع أن يتحول إلى المحقق "كولومبو" من أجلي

قارب الأسبوع على نهايته وأشعر (قليلا) بأني أريد أن أرى عمر


.. يـ تـ بـ ـع

*************

----------


## mr_virus

الموضوع شكله هيحلوا اكتر


مستنين الباقى بس بسرعه ربنا يخليكى

----------


## redag

فعلا الموضوع جامد جدا يا متيمه يلا كملى بقى ربنا يقويكى يا جميل

----------


## runaway_heart

موضوع روعه
منتظره باقي الحلقات على احر من الجمر 
يااااااااااااااااااا رب 
يتجوزو
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## Maruko

جميل يا قمر ومستنيين تاني

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ميرسي يا جماعه ربنا يخليكوا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قـالت ســارة
:
تحرى كولمبو (أبي سابقا) عن عمر فوجد أن سيرته ممتازة بين جميع معارفه ومن ثم اتصل أبي بعمي وأخبره عن موافقته واتفقا على قراءة الفاتحة يوم الإثنين القادم، وظل أبي يتحدث مع عمي على التليفون قرابة نصف الساعة حيث إن كليهما يهتم بمشاهدة القنوات الإخبارية وكانا يتناقشان حول برنامج ما

يبدو أن علاقة أبي بعمي ستتوطد قبل أن تتوطد معرفتي بـعمر

أخبرني أبي بعد إنهاء المكالمة أن عمي وطنط وعمر يسلمون عليّ
شعرت بالاشتياق لرؤية عمر مرة أخرى, إلا أنه بالطبع لن يكون بيننا أي اتصال قبل قراءة الفاتحة

*********** 
قـال عمــر
:
لم أحاول التحري عن سارة لأني أولا ارتحت لها، وثانيا أمي تعرفها وتعرف والدتها، وثالثا أنا ماعرفش ازاي أتحرى عن حد
ولكني -للحق- فكرت أن أذهب لأراها وهي خارجة من عملها فقد شعرت بأني بحاجة لأن أراها

شيء ما جعل قلقي يزول من جهة موافقتها عليّ أم لا.. فأنا أظن أني تركت لديها انطباعا جيدا

وجاء الخميس موعد رد عائلة سارة علينا وجلست بجوار أبي وهو يرد على تليفون عمي. ظلا يتحدثان في بداية المكالمة عن برنامج سياسي ما وأنا جالس على الشوك في انتظار الجواب. وأخيرا سمعت أبي يضحك ويحمد الله ويقول له عن سعادته بالنسب المرتقب بيننا, فالتقطت أنفاسي وخرجت إلى البلكونة

كنت أشعر شعورا غريبا وكأن كل شيء يبرق أمامي

أحسست أني أريد أن أحضن العالم كله وأقبله. كنت أعرف أني سأبدأ مشروع حياة وأني سأكافح من أجل تجهيز نفسي إلا أن هذا الشعور الغامر بالسعادة أنساني أي قلق

وسألت نفسي: كم سأنتظر لأقف مثل هذه الوقفة مع سارة في بلكونة منزلنا؟

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
هل يُعقل أن أحب شخصا رأيته لمرة واحدة؟
أم أن هذا الشعور بقبوله الشديد ناتج عن صلاة الاستخارة؟

هل الله يعطيني إشارة بأن عمر لي وأنا له؟
أنتظر يوم قراءة الفاتحة بسعادة شديدة.. ولم أعد أعاني من الحموضة
الحمد لله


***********

يوم قراءة الفاتحة

قــال عمــر
:
جاء الإثنين الغالي

احترت في الهدية التي يجب أن أقدمها لـسارة
أخبرتني أمي بأنه يمكن أن أشتري لها خاتما لقراءة الفاتحة وأخبرتني أنها يمكن أن تنزل وتختاره لي ولكني أخبرتها أني سأشتريه بنفسي
ذهبت إلى الصائغ ولم أكن أعرف مقاس إصبع سارة إلا أني حاولت التخمين قياسا على حجم يديها

كنت أريد خاتما مميزا

فكرت بأن يكون خاتما ذا فص مثل خواتم الزواج التي أراها في الأفلام الأجنبية, إلا أني وجدت خاتما عليه فراشة تبدو وكأنها حقيقية

لا أدري لماذا ذكرتني الفراشة بسارة, فدعوت دعاء الاستخارة واشتريت الخاتم

يا رب يعجبها

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
لا أدري ماذا يجب عليّ أن أرتدي في قراءة الفاتحة
هذه المرة كنت أريد أن أبدو متألقة

بعد تفكير ومحادثات مع صديقتي ومع ماما ومع المرآة اخترت طقماً لبني اللون ووضعت بروشا على هيئة فراشة يشبك الطرحة مع البلوزة
يا ترى عمر بيحب اللون اللبني؟

يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب خلّيني فرحانة النهارده

*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
أحضرت علبة شيكولاتة ونحن في طريقنا إلى بيت سارة

في هذه المرة كان معي أولاد عمي في سيارتنا وكذلك أختي.. بينما كان أبي وأمي في سيارة عمي وزوجته يلحقون بنا

في هذه المرة ظل أولاد عمي يثرثرون معي وظللنا نضحك طوال الطريق ونحن نسمع ليلة من عمري لـعمرو دياب

عندما دخلت منزل سارة هذه المرة كنت أكثر راحة
كان المنزل مزدحما نسبيا عن المرة السابقة حيث حضرت خالة سارة وزوجها وأعمامها الثلاثة
عندما دخلت كانت سارة تكلم أحد أعمامها في ممر يطل على الصالون, التفتت ورأتني وأنا أتجه صوب الصالون فابتسمت لي وابتسمت لها

كانت ترتدي طقما لبني اللون يجعلها تبدو جميلة كالسماء.. واتسعت ابتسامتي حينما لاحظت أنها تضع بروشا على شكل فراشة

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
دخل عمر هذه المرة فجأة فقد ظننت أن أبي يفتح الباب لزوج خالتي الذي وقف على السلم ليدخن سيجارة, حيث إن أمي لا تسمح بالتدخين داخل المنزل, وكان أبي واقفا على الباب يتحدث مع زوج خالتي وصديقه في نفس الوقت حتى يهون عليه وقفة السلم.. ولكني استدرت لأجد عمر أمامي يبتسم ويحمل علبة شيكولاتة.. لقد زادت معزته في قلبي لما أتى لي بالشيكولاتة

بعد أن قدمنا الجاتوه والحاجة الساقعة, تحدث أبي مع عمي وتعرف الجميع على بعضهم البعض وسألني عمر عن حالي

كان الجو مزدحما هذه المرة, ولكن عمر كان هادئا ومازالت لديه عادة اختلاس النظر إليّ

في وسط كل هذا وجدت أبي وعمي يقولان: نقرا الفاتحة بقى

رفع الجميع أيديهم ليقرءوا الفاتحة ونظرت تجاه عمر فوجدته بالطبع ينظر لي وقرأنا الفاتحة وأعيننا متشابكة.. وشعرت وكأني خارج كل زحام الصالون وكأن جسدي كله قد تخدّر

*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
قرأتُ الفاتحة وسارة تجلس في عيوني
تجرأت هذه المرة ونظرت إليها بثبات أثناء قراءة الفاتحة, ولم تبتعد عني بعينيها

أخرجتُ الخاتم وقدمته لـسارة التي ضحكت وقالت والدتها: إنت كنت عارف إن سارة هتلبس بروش على شكل فراشة ولا إيه؟

ولكني لم أكن أعرف, أنا حتى لم أعرف رقم تليفونها وخفت أن يظن عمي أني اتصلت بها من ورائه فأنكرت على الفور فضحكت سارة وضحك الجميع
.... وشاركتهم الضحك

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
لم أصدق نفسي عندما رأيت الخاتم, فقد كان جميلا جدا.. فأنا أحب الفراشات بشدة

لقد أتى لي عمر بشيكولاتة وفراشة من ذهب
يبدو أني سأحب هذا الفتى..

***********

يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## runaway_heart

*ياسلام على التوافق الروحي 
والله دي اجمل حاجه
اوعدنا يا رب
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
يااا رب يكمل لهم على خير ونفرح بيهم بأه
والله يا متيمه انتي عسلميرسي على الموضوع الرقيق*

----------


## MIDOZ

موضوعيك بجد جميل زيك و طبعا كملي احنا مستنين باقي الحلقات اللي اكيد هتكون احلي واحلي

----------


## mr_virus

اسف على التأخير 

بس بجد حلوه جدا 

مستنى الباااااااااااااااااااقى

----------


## thereallove

حلوه جداااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مستني الباقي 

متتاخريش علينا يا متيمه

----------


## ريـم

يلا بقى عايزة أشوف ايه اللي هيحصل !!

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

كلمني ع التليفون

قــالت ســارة
:
لا أصدق أنه قد تمت قراءة فاتحتي بالرغم من أني قرأتها معهم وإن كنت لم أعِ منها سوى "الحمد لله".. كنت أنظر إلى خاتم الفراشة على يدي باستغراب. لقد امتلكت عدة خواتم ولكني لم أشعر بهذه المعاني التي أحملها من قبل

أشعر أن عمر وضع علامة عليّ تشير إلى أني أصبحت له ولكن... لكن عمر لا يحمل أي علامة تشير إلى أنه أصبح لي.. ربما أقوم بعمل علامة في وجهه عندما يزورنا في المرة القادمة!! أم أنه قد يعتبر ذلك فظاظة مني



يا ربي لا أستطيع أن أكون جادة حتى عند التفكير في مستقبلي. لكني لم أرَه سوى مرتين وادبست ووافقت على قراءة الفاتحة
كل هذا بسبب حماس أبي له وألفته السريعة مع والده

آه ياعمر..... قلبي بيرفرف لما بافكر فيه، وبالرغم من ذلك فمازلت أشعر بالقلق بسبب موافقتنا السريعة, إلا أن أمي أخبرتني أن الفاتحة مجرد ربط كلام" ليتسنى لي لقاء عمر عدة مرات حتى أوافق على إتمام الخطوبة

أنتظر مكالمة عمر على التليفون ولا أدري كيف سأبدأ أي حوار معه؟

************ * 
قــال عمــر
:
الغريب أني لا أشعر بشيء مختلف لكوني أصبحت (قاري فاتحة) لم أتعرف على سارة بشكل عميق, وإن كنت أشعر بشيء لا أستطيع وصفه يثير البهجة في قلبي كلما مرت على بالي،  وما أكثر المرات التي تمر فيها على بالي، بل إنها بالأحرى تسكن حاليا في بالي

المفترض أني سأتصل بها لتتوطد معرفتنا قبل إعلان الخطوبة وهذا ما يثير توتري فأنا في العادة "دمي خفيف" وكثير الكلام ولكن أخاف أن يجعلني التوتر أخرس كما حدث في لقائنا الأول. أخاف أن أبدو سخيفا وثقيل الظل. فالبنات لا تحب ثقيلي الظل
كيف أستطيع أن أظهر جمال شخصيتي الرائعة في حديثي معها
" افتح عليّ يا رب"

************ * 
قــالت ســارة
:
المفروض إنه يتصل بالتليفون على البيت, لأننا لسه ماعرفناش موبايلات بعض.. الواحد محرج شوية, مش علشان هاكلمه, فأنا بعون الله أكلم الأسد بس وهو في القفص طبعا المشكلة هي وجود بابا. كيف سأحدث "راجل" في وجود بابا؟
هو صحيح راجل طيب..لكن... المشكلة الحقيقية هي كيف سأتحدث مع عمر؟
لا أريده حديثا عاديا, أريد أن أستخرج منه كل أسرار شخصيته وأعرف عيوبه وأريده أن يعرفني جيدا, فهو لم يعرف سوى سارة الهادئة الخجول
سأتصل بإحدى صديقاتي المخطوبات لعلها تفيدني في اختيار موضوعات للحوار
ووقعت القرعة على فاطمة", المخطوبة الأزلية منذ كنا في الصف الأول الجامعي وحتى الآن, وقد انفجرت فاطمة في الضحك عندما عرفت طلبي منها وقالت لي ساخرة: عايزة تعرفي كل ده من أول مكالمة؟ يا بنتي إنتي يادوبك في مرحلة النحنحة.. إنتي وهو هتتنحنحوا على بعض! قدامك شوية حلوين عقبال ما تعدي مرحلة وش القفص, ده أنا يا اللي مخطوبة بقالي سنين لسه باشوف العجب من حسن", يا بنتي إنتي دخلت مشوار المليون خطوة وإنت يادوبك في أول خطوة

طبعا ارتفعت معنوياتي جدا بعد مكالمة فاطمة



************ * 
قــال عمــر
:
رجعت من الشغل واتغديت ونمت وصحيت والمفروض أكلم سارة, اتصلت بالرقم وأنا بادعي إنها هي اللي ترد، وبالطبع ردت والدتها..أنا عارف حظي.. فسلمت عليها وسألت عن عمي وسألتني هي عن والدي ووالدتي
ثم سادت لحظة صمت محرجة
حيث تنتظر هي أن أطلب الحديث مع سارة، بينما أنتظر أنا أن تتفضل هي من نفسها بندائها. تنحنحت مرتين وأخذت نفسا عميقا و...  قبل أن أنطق, قالت هي: طيب هناديلك سارة

تألمت أذناي حينما انطلق صوت موسيقى الانتظار المزعج والمفاجئ ثم انتهت الموسيقى وسمعت خروشة ثم صوت سارة

سارة: السلام عليكم
أنا: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سارة: ازيك يا عمر
أنا: الحمد لله... ازيك إنت؟
سارة: الحمد لله, وبابا وماما عاملين إيه؟
أنا: الحمد لله
سارة: وإخواتك؟
أنا: الحمدلله
سارة: إنت بتختم الصلاة يا عمر؟
أنا (بدهشة):  لأ.. ليه؟
سارة: أصلك مابتقولش غير الحمد لله, فحسبتك بتسبح بعد الصلاة ولا حاجة

فهمت الدعابة وضحكت بشدة, وبدأت أسألها هي الأخرى عن أحوالها وعن عملها وكذلك تحدثت هي و... استمرت المكالمة 66 دقيقة



والحق أني لم أرد إنهاء المكالمة, إلا أني لاحظت أن والدتها دخلت إليها ووجهت إليها الكلام, فخشيت أن أسبب لها الحرج وأخبرتها بأني سأحدثها غدا. وبالطبع كانت المكالمة وكأنها مع واحد صاحبي وبخاصة أنها لا تكف عن السخرية وإطلاق النكات, مما جعلني أبادلها الضحك

وبالتالي لم تكن المكالمة رومانسية على الإطلاق, ولكنى استطعت أن أستجمع شجاعتي وأن أقول لها: هتوحشيني قوي لحد بكره.. وقفلت الخط سريعا وكأن والدتها ستجذبني من ملابسي من خلال السماعة

************ * 
قــالت ســارة
:
لم أتخيل أن تسير المكالمة مع عمر" على هذا النحو
كنت أغسل المواعين في المطبخ, بينما أفكر أنه لو اتصل الآن سيكون شيئا شاعريا جدا أن أتلقى أول مكالمة من خطيبي وأنا أقف على الحوض

وبالفعل اتصل عمر أثناء غسيلي للبراد.. بدا محرجا في بداية الحديث ولكني كسرت الجليد وضاحكته, واتضح لي بعد ذلك أثناء المكالمة أنه "واد دمه خفيف", وبالطبع هذا ليس تقليلا من شأنه, فهو يبدو رجلا حتى في هزاره

وبعد تبادل الحديث وتبادل أرقام الموبايلات.. حيث أخبرتني أمي قبل المكالمة بأنه يمكنني تبادل أرقام الموبايل معه.. بعد كل هذه الثرثرة أنهى مكالمته بجملة تختلف عن جو الشقاوة الذي ساد المحادثة وقال لي برقة إنه سيفتقدني

يا ربي دايما ينهي كلامه بجملة تخلي قلبي يتهز.. يبدو أنها صارت عادة لديه... وقاطعت أمي تأملاتي الرومانسية بعد المكالمة –وكم تعددت مقاطعتها لي أثناء المكالمة!– وقالت لي: إيه كل الضحك ده يا سارة؟ هو إنت بتكلمي فاطمة" ولاّ مروة؟ مش تعقلي شوية

ظننتها في البداية ستتحدث عن طول وقت المكالمة ولكنها أحرجتني بحديثها عن كثرة ضحكي, هل يمكن أن يظن عمر أني أضحك أكثر من اللازم؟ لكنه كان يضحك هو الآخر
يووووووه هو كل شوية قلق

************ *

رن.. رن.. رن... وفرحني

قــالت ســارة
:
في العادة تعبر الأغاني عن المشاعر, ولكن هذه المرة عبّر إعلان خطوط تليفون عن مشاعري
"رن.. رن.. رن.. رن.. وفرحني"
يشدو بها كاظم الساهر وأنشز أنا بها طوال اليوم مع رنات عمر الكثيرة على الموبايل
أمس, بعد أن انتهيت من أولى مكالماتي معه أرسل لي رسالة بها دعاء جميل: اللهم لي أحبة أتذكرهم كلما نبض الفؤاد وحن، وأدعو لهم كلما دنا ليل الظلام وجن.. إلهي ظلل أحبتي بالغيوم وأبعد عنهم كدر الدنيا والهموم.. أدخلنا الله جميعا من باب الريان وأعتق رقابنا من النار

رسالة دينية وإن كانت تبدأ بـ"أحبة"، واخدين بالكم؟

أما اليوم فقد رن عليّ 8 مرات حتى الآن, أما بالنسبة لي فقد رننت له مرة واحدة... لا أدري لماذا... "تُـقل" كما يقال
للحق أشعر بالخجل من أن أرن عليه كثيرا. ولكني فرحانة أوي برناته.. بالطبع أنا في عملي وزميلاتي يلاحظن أني أبتسم بلا داع مرات عديدة
 أبتسم عندما أتذكره
وأبتسم عندما يرن
وأبتسم عندما لا يرن
"باين عليَ اتجننت"
آآآآآه لو تدوم سعادتي هذه للأبد

وصلتني رسالة جديدة من عمر, جعلتني لا أتمالك نفسي من الضحك و (اضطررت) بعدها أن أرن عليه مرتين
كانت الرسالة تقول: كده مش حلو.. لا رنة.. ولا ألو.. ولا علينا تسألوا... طب حتى رنة واقفلوا
فكرت أن أرسل له رسالة حتى لا يظن أني بخيلة ولا أريد أن أضيع رصيدي

احترت هل أرسل له رسالة دينية أم رسالة ضاحكة. في النهاية قررت الرد على رسالته كالتالي: قلت للطير المسافر وصل سلامي للغاليين.... قال لي سواق أهلك أنا؟

************ * 
قــال عمــر
:
بعد أن اضطررت لإنهاء حديثي مع سارة قمت بحفظ رقم تليفونها المحمول على تليفوني على الفور
أحببت أن أظهر لها اهتمامي! ومشاعر أخرى بالطبع, فأرسلت لها رسالة تحمل دعاء "للأحبة".. لم تقم بالرن عليّ فظننت أنها لم تقرأ الرسالة بعد
في اليوم التالي قمت بالرن عليها مرات عديدة ولكنها لم تجبني سوى برنة واحدة.. بصراحة غضبت
"هي مش معبراني ليه؟"
كان هذا السؤال ينغزني وكأنه شوكة

سألني زميلي في العمل عن سر تجهمي, لم أخبره بالسبب... لا أعتقد أنه يصح أن أتحدث عن مشاكلي مع خطيبتي مع أحد
...... ولكن
مع منتصف اليوم لم أستطع أن أتحمل تجاهلها, فكرت أن أحدثها على الموبايل ولكن كرامتي "نقحت" عليّ. لم أجد سوى أحمد..صديقي الحميم والذي خطب منذ عدة أشهر لأتحدث معه. وأحمد يعمل معي في نفس الشركة ولكن في قسم آخر.. رننت عليه, ففهم أني أريده وتقابلنا في كافيتيريا الشركة كالعادة

وجدني مغتاظا فقال: أهلا... مش بدري على فردة الشراب المقلوبة دي
أخبرته بالموضوع فضحك وأجابني: مشكلتك يا عمر إنك أبيض يا ورد... بس هي مش مشكلة قوي يعني.... باين إن سارة كمان أبيض يا ورد زيك.... إنت عمال ترن ترن على البنت عشان دي أول مرة تعرف بنات وعايز تحس إنك بترن وبيترن عليك, وسارة غالبا مش متعودة على الكلام ده ومحرجة ترن عليك كتير...... ياسلااااام
نزل عليّ كلام أحمد كالبلسم وغضبت من نفسي لأني غضبت من سارة.. وكان أحمد نعم العون حتى إنه بعث لي رسالة لعلاج هذه الحالة..كما قال ، وقمت أنا بإرسالها لسارة
وعدت للتحليق فوق السحاب عندما ردت عليَ سارة هذه المرة برنتين ورسالة دمها خفيف

************ * 
قــالت ســارة
:
أربع رسائل في يوم واحد.... كتير برضه! الواد ده ماشي بموبايل خط ولاّ بيزنس ولا إيه؟
هو صحيح إني فرحانة جدا بكل هذا الاهتمام ...لكن هي دي المشكلة.. أنا باخاف لما بافرح قوي.. باشعر إن فيه حاجة غلط
ماسورة الرسائل اللي انفجرت دي مش مطمناني
أخاف أن يكون عمر حالما أكثر من اللازم.. قد يبدو كلامي غريبا ولكني أحب الرجل الراسي أريد رجلا يساندني على أرض الواقع.. لا أحب الرجال المغرقين في الرومانسية

************ *

قــال عمــر
:
لم يتهمني يوما أحد بالرومانسية, ولكني مع سارة أخاف أن يكون هذا عيبا
لست قاسي القلب بالطبع ولكني لا أجد أن الكلام الرومانسي الكثير يعني شيئا. أشعر أني أحبها وغالبا ما سيزداد هذا الحب مع الأيام ولكني لا أحب كلمة "أحبك" التي تتكرر كثيرا بين الأولاد والبنات. ولكني أخاف أن يجعل ذلك سارة تكرهني ولذا قررت أن أكون رومانسيا معها في رسائل الموبايل
أرسلت لها كل رسائل الحب التي وجدتها ذلك اليوم, وكانت أربع رسائل
....... أربع رسائل في يوم واحد
"كتير.. مش كده؟"
أدركت هذا عندما وصلت للمنزل مساء. قد تراني سارة الآن "مدلوقا". ولكن.. لا
هي لا تفكر بهذه الطريقة
أو... ربما هي تفكر بهذه الطريقة...
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله... كنت قد قررت أن أتصرف بمثالية في هذه العلاقة ولكن ها أنا وقد بدأت بخطأ.... أفففف

************ * 
.. يـ تـ بـ ـع

----------


## redag

حلو قووووووووووووووووى اللى بيحصل ده عقبالى يارب
بس لسه سنتين امتى يعدوا بقى

----------


## loly88

شكرا ياجميل على الموضوع الجميل ده مستنين الباقى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> *ياسلام على التوافق الروحي 
> والله دي اجمل حاجه
> اوعدنا يا رب
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> يااا رب يكمل لهم على خير ونفرح بيهم بأه
> والله يا متيمه انتي عسلميرسي على الموضوع الرقيق*



العفو يا جميل وربنا يخليكى انتى اللى عسل بجد

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> موضوعيك بجد جميل زيك و طبعا كملي احنا مستنين باقي الحلقات اللي اكيد هتكون احلي واحلي



ميرسي ميدوز ربنا يخليك
وان شاء الله تعجبك باقى الحلقات

----------


## runaway_heart

يا ربي 
دايما البدايات بتبقى كده
دلقه و احراج ويا ترى هو بيفكر في ايه
طب ارد اقول ايه
ولما ترد طب هو افتكر اني مدلوقه
وهو
يا ترى افتكرت اني عبيط وخام
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاوالله عسل
ميرسي يا متيمه

----------


## Maruko

تحفة يا متيمة .....بجد تسلم ايدك

ومستيين الباقي

----------


## ريـم

يا  رب ميسبوش بعض !

----------


## خالد الفارس

جميل جدا جدا جدا الموضوع ده
ةالاسلوب كمان جميل جدا
دى تنفع رواية يا متيمة
يارب تخلص على خير يارب
بجد انابقالى كتير اوى ما قريتش حاجة حلوة زى كده
اوعى تتاخرى علينا فى الباقى

----------


## reem1

اد ايه الحلقات دى رائعة واجمل مافيها انها واقعية جدا
ورغم انى مش بحب الانتظار بس بستنى تكمليها
معاكى للاخر

----------


## نانيس

شكرا يا متيمة على هذه الحلقات
وفي انتظار الحلقة القادمة.

----------


## mr_virus

جميله جدا بجد الواحد كل مره بيتشوق اكتر لبقيتها

----------


## معاذ رياض

الحلقات دي كاتباها الصديقة الموهوبة / هبة سيد عبد العاطي ، وكانت تنشرها في مجلة بص وطل ..

ومنها انتشرت في الإيميلات والمنتديات ..

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يا  رب ميسبوش بعض !



لالا ان شاء الله خير
كملى وانتى تعرفى ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميل جدا جدا جدا الموضوع ده
> ةالاسلوب كمان جميل جدا
> دى تنفع رواية يا متيمة
> يارب تخلص على خير يارب
> بجد انابقالى كتير اوى ما قريتش حاجة حلوة زى كده
> اوعى تتاخرى علينا فى الباقى


ميرسي على رايك وتقديرك
والحمد لله انها عجبتك
وان شاء الله مش هتاخر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> شكرا يا متيمة على هذه الحلقات
> وفي انتظار الحلقة القادمة.



العفو يا نانيس
وان شاء الله القادم احلى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الحلقات دي كاتباها الصديقة الموهوبة / هبة سيد عبد العاطي ، وكانت تنشرها في مجلة بص وطل ..
> 
> ومنها انتشرت في الإيميلات والمنتديات ..



اشكرك بجد
لانى كنت هموت واعرف مين اللى كاتبها
وانا فى اول موضوعى كتبت انها كانت ايميلات بتيجى لى
وكنت هموت واعرف هى حقيقيه ولا تاليف
بجد ميرسي

----------


## zaatota2007

مشكورة و القصة جميلة وفى انتظار بقاى الحلقات بس متتأخريش

----------


## Egypt lover

جمييييييلة والله يا متيمة ........

انا اتشديت للحلقات ........

ممكن تكمليها عشااااااان خاطري

----------


## نوارا

السلام عليكم اختي متيمه ......بصراحه رائي الاعضاء مبعدوش رائي الموضوع بجد جميل جدا والجمال الي فيه كمان انو تقريبا بنسبه 99.5% من الواقع وطريقه سرد القصه جميييييل جدا 
وبيشد جدا لدرجه اني بس انهارضا الصبح قريت القصه ودخلت تاني بليل على امل انك تكمليها بس ياخساره كنت مش كتبها ياريت تكمليها بسرعه يا متيمه لاني بجد نفسي اعرف الباقي

اما انا فليا تعليق على جزء القصه الي فات لحد ما تكتبي الباقي لو تسمحولي اقولو....

انا بقول القصه دي اكيد صوره من الواقع يعني دا دليل اننا مش لازم نعيش قصه حب واحنا مش عارفين ايه النهايه علشان نعرف نتجوز ...يعني كتير من البنات والشباب يقولو انا مش متخيله ازاي ممكن احب واحد اول مره اشوفو في البيت لازم اكون عارفاها وفي بينا قصه حب........انا بقى بقلكم ياجماعه لا يصح الا الصحيح ومفيشششش اجمل من الاصول الواحد بالو بيرتاح وعقلو وقلبو 
يعني مثلا لو كانت ساره بطلت القصه معجبهاش عمرو كانت المساله هتبقى بسيطه وكانت هتخلص بسرعه ومن غير اييييي جرح ولا تعب ولا عذاب .....
لكن ....
القصه دي لو بين اتنين بيحبو بعض ومفيش نصيب خدو بقى عندكم ....بكا ...وعذاب ...وجرح والخ الخ الخ

المهم حبيبتي متيمه طال انتظارنا يالا بقى 

اختكم نوارا

----------


## redag

ايه يا متيمه فينك
انا عارفه ان اكيد عندك سبب مهم  يخليكى تتاخرى فى الحلقات دى ربنا معاكى يا جميل

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

هاى يا جماعه
اسفه والله عن التاخير بجد كان غصب عنى
سلك من اسلاك الكمبيوتر فرقع
واستنين لحد اما يتصلح
اسفه تانى مره وياريت تعذرونى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> السلام عليكم اختي متيمه ......بصراحه رائي الاعضاء مبعدوش رائي الموضوع بجد جميل جدا والجمال الي فيه كمان انو تقريبا بنسبه 99.5% من الواقع وطريقه سرد القصه جميييييل جدا 
> وبيشد جدا لدرجه اني بس انهارضا الصبح قريت القصه ودخلت تاني بليل على امل انك تكمليها بس ياخساره كنت مش كتبها ياريت تكمليها بسرعه يا متيمه لاني بجد نفسي اعرف الباقي
> 
> اما انا فليا تعليق على جزء القصه الي فات لحد ما تكتبي الباقي لو تسمحولي اقولو....
> 
> انا بقول القصه دي اكيد صوره من الواقع يعني دا دليل اننا مش لازم نعيش قصه حب واحنا مش عارفين ايه النهايه علشان نعرف نتجوز ...يعني كتير من البنات والشباب يقولو انا مش متخيله ازاي ممكن احب واحد اول مره اشوفو في البيت لازم اكون عارفاها وفي بينا قصه حب........انا بقى بقلكم ياجماعه لا يصح الا الصحيح ومفيشششش اجمل من الاصول الواحد بالو بيرتاح وعقلو وقلبو 
> يعني مثلا لو كانت ساره بطلت القصه معجبهاش عمرو كانت المساله هتبقى بسيطه وكانت هتخلص بسرعه ومن غير اييييي جرح ولا تعب ولا عذاب .....
> لكن ....
> القصه دي لو بين اتنين بيحبو بعض ومفيش نصيب خدو بقى عندكم ....بكا ...وعذاب ...وجرح والخ الخ الخ
> ...




 ميرسي على رايك بجد
وفعلا اكتر حاجه عجبتنى ف القصه وخلتنى انقلها لكم هنا انها اولا تنميه بشريه
وثانيا قريبه جداااااااااااا من الواقع
وانا اخدت بالى جداا جدا من نفس النقطه اللى لفتت نظرك انه القصه كلها والحب كل مبنى على الطريقه التقليديه اللى كتير م الشباب وكنت انا اولهم بنرفضها
بس بعد القصه دى اكيد كلنا عرفنا انه ممكن ييجى حب من خلال الطريقه دى
المهم التفاهم والقبول ف الاول
وشكرا ليكى نوارا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
مكالمة أخرى مع عمر على تليفون البيت
هذه المرة اتصل أثناء مشاهدتي لمسلسل الرعب الأجنبي الذي أتابعه بشغف, ما علينا سأشاهده في الإعادة
وجدته طبيعيا...
أعني ليس حالما غارقا في الرومانسية كما أوحت لي الرسائل.. ارتاح قلبي لذلك, فأنا لا أحب الرجال معسولي اللسان.. حدثته عن مشاكل في عملي وأسداني بعض النصائح المفيدة بجانب بعض النصائح غير المفيدة
-ولكني لم أخبره بذلك بالطبع-

إلا أنني ذهلت وزاد إعجابي به عندما حدثني حول الاحتلال في العراق ووضع الانتخابات الفلسطينية.. إنه يعرف ما يتحدث عنه وله أراء خاصة رائعة ولا يدعي معرفته بكل شيء, مثل الذين يتحدثون وكأنهم كانوا مع بوش لحظة إعلان الحرب
أعجبتني سعة اطلاعه، وإن كنت أحبطت قليلا عندما عرفت أنه لا يهتم بالكرة, وأنا التي كنت أحلم بأن أذهب أخيرا للاستاد لأشاهد المباريات من هناك بعد زواجي. إلا أني –للحق- احترمته
 فأنا لا أتخيله يجلس مثلي أمام التليفزيون يكيل السباب للاعبي الفريق المنافس والحكم الظالم دائما

في وسط الحديث تطرقتُ إلى موضوع الرسائل.. فسكت قليلا ثم قال بلهجة شديدة الرقة والعذوبة :زودتها شوية... مش كده؟
ولم أتمالك نفسي من الضحك
أحيانا ينتاب الشخص نوبة غباء يندم عليها كثيرا فيما بعد... وكانت هذه إحدى نوبات غبائي
كيف يكون هذا هو رد فعلي على هذه الرقة؟.. بالتأكيد سيظن أني بليدة المشاعر

ارتبك قليلا بعد ضحكتي الغبية ثم تجنب الحديث عن رسائله وشكرني على رسالتي وأثنى على خفة دمي الذي كان يغلي في هذه اللحظة من شدة غيظي من نفسي ومن ردود فعلي الغبية

 انا ح اجى لكم بكرة شوية يا سارة -
قالها عمر لى فى التليفون فرديت باستغراب: ليه ؟
وطبعا كان رد غريب جدا فقلت له بسرعة: تشرف طبعاً
 وقفلت التليفون وانا سعيدة جدا انى ح اشوف عمر بكرة لأول مرة من قراءة الفاتحة الظاهر انه واحشنى لا الحقيقة مش الظاهر انا فعلا نفسى أشوفه


***********
قــال عمــر
:
رد فعل سارة غريب جدا ياترى هى مش عاوزة تشوفنى فعلا علشان كده اتخضت؟ ممكن تكون حست انها اتسرعت فى الخطوبة مثلا
طب ايه المطب ده ؟
دى هى واحشانى فعلا ج يبقى شكلى ايه لو قابلتنى ببرود ؟ بس هى كانت طول المكالمة سعيدة
 اوِوف.. البنات دي عاوزة خريطة علشان الواحد يفهمهم.. احسن أصلى ركعتين وانام علشان عندى شغل بدرى

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
عملت ماسك زبادى بالعسل قبل ما انام مع ان بشرتى مش محتاجة بس استعداد نفسى للقاء عمر المنتظر

 ماما دخلت لقتنى ملزقة كده قالت لى مالك يا سارة قلت لها: اصل عمر جاى بكرة يا ماما
خرجتْ من الاودة وهى بتقول لا حول الله يارب

غسلت وشى من الماسك وغمضت عينى وطفيت النور بس ما جاليش نوم خالص.. ايه القلق ده ؟
احاسيس ملخبطة جدا
جوايا فرحانة انى ح اشوفه وفى نفس الوقت سؤال بيزنّ فى عقلى: خلاص هو ده الانسان اللى ح اكمل معاه حياتى كلها لحد ما اعجّز زى ماما وبابا ؟

ده انا تقريبا ما اعرفوش !! بس هو مؤدب وطيب
ماهو كلهم بيكونوا كده فى الأول !!! على رأى صديقاتى ذوات الخبرة فى الارتباط 

حطيت المخدة على دماغى علشان اهرب من التفكير وانام


*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
ياااااه ده انا تقريبا مانمتش خالص وحاسس بصداع رهيب وعندى شغل بعد نص ساعة
آدى اللى خدناه من الخطوبة
ما انا كنت حر نفسى وأخر رواقة كل القلق ده ولسه قراءة فاتحة امال لما أخلف 5 ولا 6 عيال ح اعمل ايه ؟ أكيد ح اكون مت من زمان

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
قمت من النوم بعد ما صحيت ييجى ميت مرة وعندى حموضة كبيرة شربت سفن اب على الريق وطبعا كانت فاتتنى صلاة الفجر من النوم المتقطع
اتوضيت وصليت شعرت بهدوء واستعدت فرحتى بلقاء عمر النهاردة 

يارب فرّحنى النهاردة يارب..

*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
تالت فنجان قهوة باشربه والصداع ابتدى يروح شوية 
اه لو سارة تدينى حتى رنة تعرفنى انها عاوزة تشوفنى هى كمان
فضلت ماسك الموبيل وسرحان لحد ما فوقت على صوت زميلى بيقول : يابختك يا عم تلاقى العروسة صبّحت عليك ييجى ميت مرة.. تيجى مراتى تشوف عمرها ما بتتصل بى الا لو كارثة حصلت ده انا حاطط لها تون سرينة اسعاف.. ههههههه

رميت الموبيل وقلت الصيت ولا الغنى !! يلاّ بقى يا سارة ربنا يهديكى

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
الوقت بيعدى بسرعة كدة ليه ؟ الساعة 4 وعمر جاى الساعة 8 طب ح البس ايه ؟ وح نقعد فين ؟ مش معقول نقعد لوحدنا فى الصالون حرام طبعا وكمان انا اتكسف جدا لا أكيد كل العيلة ح تقعد على قلبنا
طب حنتكلم فى ايه ؟
التليفون بيسهّل الموضوع لكن وجها لوجه دى صعبة شوية
 ياااه ايه القلق ده كله  ؟
ماما بتبص لى من بعيد و عينيها بتضحك على وبتقول فى سرها البنت اتجننت

قمت استحميت واسترخيت شوية وقعدت أنشف شعرى بالسشوار وأعمله كذا تسريحة مع انه مش ح يشوفه لأنى ح اكون لابسة الحجاب طبعا بس عاوزة أحس انى جميلة النهاردة ونفسى أشوف ده فى عينيه

***********

قــال عمــر
:
ياترى ح أجيب ايه معايا وانا رايح ؟ آخد شيكولاتة ؟ ولا أبقى رومانسى واخد ورد
طب أنا نفسى أشترى هدية لسارة تفكرنا دايما باليوم ده أشترى لها ايه ؟
قعدت أفكر وانا فى العربية وراجع من شغلى لحد ما لقيت محل هدايا دخلت و جبت بوكية ورد أنيق ودورت على هدية سارة احترت شوية وبعدين لقيت دبدوب ضخم أبيض حاضن قلب أحمر
 كان ضخم جدا وغالى جدا كمان !!! لكن تخيلت فرحتها بيه

يارب يعجبك ياسارة..


*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
ارتديت عباءة مغربى جميلة مطرّزة بالقصب أهداها لى خالى من الخليج
لم أرتدى تايير أو ما شابه مش عارفة ليه يمكن كنت عاوزة أحس أنى لا أستقبل ضيف غريب بل من أهل البيت
وضعت مكياج خفيف جدا مجرد انه يظهر وجهى نضر لا أكثر ولفّيت الطرحة بطريقة جديدة زادتنى أناقة ونظرت فى المراية ووجدت بريق جميل فى عينى لم أره من قبل
يارب اسعد كل البنات زيي
وأفقت من سرحانى على صوت جرس الباب وصوت أمى بيقول
: ..عمر جه يا سارة

***********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## thereallove

ههههههههههههههههههه

ياريته ما جه يلا هنستني كتير بقي علي ما يفتحوله الباب

----------


## نوارا

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياريته ما جه يلا هنستني كتير بقي علي ما يفتحوله الباب




ههههههه على رايك  يلا يا متيمه بسرعه ربنا يخليكي الدراسه بدائت تخش في الجد ةانا ممكن ما اقدرش ادخل كتييير 

احنا مستانين 
يارب صبرنا

----------


## mr_virus

جميله جدا يا متيمه 

مستنيين الباقى

----------


## ريـم

الحكاية متشعلقة ! كده هتخلينا نخش كل يوم نعرف ايه الي حصل ! 
بس جميلة اوي .

----------


## خالد الفارس

الحقينا بالباقى بسرعة يا متيمة

----------


## mr_virus

كل ده بتفتحوا الباب اومال هيمشى بعد اد ايه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ميرسي يا جماعه على الردود بجد
ربنا يخليكوا ليا
بجد انا بتبسط اوى لما بلاقي ان اللى بيقرا بيكتب لى رد
بعرف ان فى حد متابع معايا
وده بيشجعنى انى فعلا ما اتاخرش بالحلقات
واسيبكوا مع الحلقه الجديده بقى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
ازيك يا سارة.. ياه ماشاء الله -
قالها عمر بتلقائية كبيرة وهو يسلم على جعلت اخوتى يبتسمون وانا وجهى احمر من الخجل وفوجئت ان يمدحنى هكذا أمام الجميع !! لكني كنت سعيدة جدا بهذه الجرأة أو التلقائية لا أدرى ! ومددت يدى أسلم عليه وأكيد لاحظ ارتعاش يدى وارتباكى ياااه 
فعلا التليفون أرحم من اللخبطة دى

***********
قــال عمــر
:
بجد فوجئت بجمال سارة اليوم وجهها نضر وملامحها تنطق بالجاذبية والجمال رغم انها لا تضع ماكياج والحمد لله.. لم استطع ان أخفى سعادتى عندما رأيت وجهها مرة ثانية والمرة دى أشعر انها ملكى فازدادت جمالا فى عينى.. لكن أكيد والدتها وأخواتها بيقولوا على مدلوق جدا
لأ.. امسك نفسك شوية يا سى عمر ما تكسفناش

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
الله عمر بجد رقيق جدا جايب ورد معاه كنت خايفة يجيب فاكهة بقى وبطيخة والفيلم ده
ونظرت الى الهدية الكبيرة فى ورقها اللامع وفرحت انه فكر يشترى لى هدية  ده يدل انه انسان كريم ورقيق
.. الحمد لله
يارب تفضل كده يا عمر
ياترى ح نقعد فين؟ أكيد مش لوحدنا طبعا طيب أقعد فى الكرسى اللى جنبه ولا بعيد طب بابا موجود ازاى أقعد جنب عمر فى وجود بابا؟
ياسلام على الهنا.. بابا حسم الحدوتة وقال: تعالى أقعد جنبى هنا يا عمر

*********** 
قــال عمــر 
:
يا سلام على الهنا ح أقعد جنب حمايا العزيز اهي دي فيها ساعتين قناة الجزيرة  وساعتين عن مستوى الزمالك المنحدر

وبعدها أكيد ح اكون استأذنت وروّحت.. يا خسارة الورد والهدية
الحمد لله سارة قعدت فى الكرسى المقابل لنا أنا وعمى لا أدرى هل حمايا لاحظ انى أختلس النظرات الى وجهها؟
بجد وجهها يحمل ملامح طفولية تنم عن الشقاوة وخفة الدم وايضا جاذبية كبيرة تجعلك لا تمل النظر لها.. وكنت غير منتبه الى كلام حمايا المطول غصب عنى وأرد فقط بـ: طبعا طبعا يا عمي.. فعلا فعلا يا عمي.. ايوة فعلا يا سارة
وانتبهت الى خطأي واحمر وجهى من الخجل  ولاحظ عمى هذا وضحك وقال لى: ده انت مش معايا انا يا سيدى طب لما أسيبكم تتكلموا شوية وأقوم اتكلم فى التليفون

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
ضحكت جدا على عمر وفرحت بصراحة ان بابا قام وقعدت جنب عمر ولاحظت سعادته بهذا وقال لى مباشرة: ازيك يا سارة افتقدتك جدا من المرة اللى فاتت
يااه..
 كلمة الافتقاد دى كبيرة اوى احلى بكتير من وحشتينى.. كان نفسى أقول له وانا كمان لكن اتكسفت جدا.. أول مرة أحس انى بنوتة بقى وبتكسف.. دول كانوا مسمينى فى العيلة الكابتن من كتر تهريجي
الظاهر انى ح أكتشف سارة جديدة خالص ما عرفتهاش قبل كده

*********** 
قــال عمــر 
:
أنا جبت لك هدية يا سارة يارب تعجبك.. بتحبي الدباديب ؟
فوجئت ان سارة نطت من مكانها وحضنت الدبدوب وقبلته ونيمته فى حضنها وقالت بسعاد طفولية: الله ده تحفة يا عمر بجد يجنن
فرحت جدا برد فعلها الطفولى الجميل ورغم ان الجميع كانوا حولنا الا انى كنت لا أشعر الا بى وبها فقط
يارب ما تتغيريش ياسارة وتفضلى لذيذة كده على طول.. مش عارف ليه ساعتها كنت عاوز أقول لكل العالم ان هذه الطفلة الجميلة طفلتى أنا

***********
 
قــالت ســارة
:
ايه الجنان ده؟
أكيد ح يقول عليّ عيّلة دلوقتي
طب ماهو اللى غلطان كان لازم يجيب دبدوب يعني ؟ ده أنا باموت فيهم.. يوووووه هو أنا لازم أفضل محتارة على طول؟
 لازم يتعود على زى ما أنا !! بس كل صديقاتي قالوا لى اتقلي واعملي فيها الراسية العاقلة.. وماما بتبص لى من بعيد نفسها تقتلني !! بس عمر فيه فى عينيه نظرة حنان جميلة بتخلينى أطلّع كل اللى جوايا بدون اى تصنّع وده اللى مخلينى معجبه بيه

***********
قــال عمــر 
:
ياااه انا نسيت كل الموجودين ونسيت الوقت معقول بقى لنا ساعتين بنتكلم؟
انا نسيت انى ضيف ولازم ما أقعدش كتير اوى كده !!! بجد كلام سارة لذيذ جدا وحبل الكلام بيننا ممتد الى مالا نهاية بدون أى تكلف ولاحظت انها قارئة جيدة مش روشة طحن زى بقية البنات ومخها أبيض ودى حاجة عاجبانى فيها جدا بتحسسنى انى قاعد مع الف بنت: صديقة وأخت وزميلة وطفلة وأنثى وقريبة ووووو حبيبة

*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
عمر مشي من شوية وبجد انا مرتاحة جدا دلوقتي
حسيت انى سعيدة لأننا على درجة كبيرة من التفاهم او على الأقل فيه ناس باحس انى مخنوقة منهم بسرعة لكن مع عمر لأ
 دايما باحس انى على طبيعتى وعاوزة اقول له كل اللى جوايا بدون زواق ومش محتاجة اتكلف اى حاجة علشان أعجبه ومتهيألى دى حاجة كبيرة ووو 
قطع تفكيرى صوت أختى: أبيه عمر على التليفون.. هوّ لحق وصل
نطيت رفعت السماعة وانا طايرة من الفرح : الو ايوة يا عمر انت وصلت ؟
عمر: لا باتكلم من عند البقال
ايوة وصلت طبعا انا كنت سايق على 120 علشان أوصل بسرعة وأكمل كلامى معاكى دى ماما اتخضت وانا باجرى على اودتى علشان أكلمك
أنا: ممممممم 
عمر: ساكتة ليه ؟
أنا: مش عارفة أقول ايه ؟ انا بجد فرحانة وقلقانة ومبسوطة وخايفة وووو
عمر: ايه الكوكتيل الجامد ده ؟ طب فرحانة ومبسوطة علشان انا شبه أحمد السقا ماشى.. لكن 
أنا: ياعم قول ياباسط أحمد السقا ههههههههههه 

عمر: كده ياسارة الله يسامحك طب ادينى ضحكتك ياستى قولى لى خايفة من ايه ؟
 أنا: خايفة اننا بنقرب لبعض بسرعة أوى وانا ماليش تجارب قبل كده.. فخايفة أكون فرحانة بس بفكرة الحب والارتباط ومش قادرة أقيّم الموضوع صح واطلع غلطانة فى الاخر
عمر: ما تخافيش من أى حاجة فى الدنيا طول ما انا جنبك يا غالية 
أنا: ياااه يا عمر بجد انت اللى غالى..في سري طبعا
عمر: سارة سامعانى ؟
أنا: ايوة 
عمر: بصي ياستي انتي بتعدي الشارع وفيه عربيات؟ 
أنا: طبعا
عمر: بتدخلي مبنى ما دخلتهوش قبل كده علشان تخلصي مصلحة ليكي ؟
أنا: أكيد 
عمر: بتركبي تاكسي لوحدك ؟

أنا: ايوة ايوة.. ايه الأسئلة العجيبة دى كلها ؟
 عمر: طب ليه مش خايفة وانتى بتعدى الشارع عربية تخبطك لا قدر الله  يبقى نبطل نعدى شوارع أحسن..ولا وانتى داخلة مبنى غريب يحصل لك حاجة ولا فى التاكسى تتخطفى مثلا ؟
يا سارة لو خفنا من كل حاجة عمرنا ما ح نعمل حاجة ابدا وبعدين احنا واخدين الطريق الشرعى أمام الله وأمام الناس ونيتنا احنا الاتنين اننا نرضي الله فى الحلال يبقى الخوف والفشل ح ييجوا منين ؟
أنا: أنا خايفة من اختلاف الشخصيات يا عمر يكون سبب الفشل
 عمر: بصي ياسارة أكبر غلط كل البنات بترتكبه انها تتجوز واحد بشخصية معينة وتحلم انها تخلق منه شخصية مختلفة 180 درجة مفروض اننا نحب الانسان بمميزاته وعيوبه.. ونتقبله كما هو ونحبه زى ماهوّ
أنا: مش بيقولوا مراية الحب عامية ؟
عمر: دى مراية الحب مفتّحة ولها عشر عيون بقى انا مش ح اشوف الانسان اللى باحبه ؟ امال ح اشوف مين يعنى ؟ يعنى انا دلوقتي مش شايفك ؟ 
أنا: ياااااااه أول مرة..يعنى انت بتحبنى يا عمر؟؟؟؟.. برضه فى سري
عمر: سارة انتى فين ؟
 أنا: انا سامعاك.. انت عارف يا عمر اكتر حاجة بتعجبنى فيك ايه ؟
عمر: غير انى شبه احمد السقا ؟
 أنا: ههههه برضه مصمم ؟ ماشى يا سيدي.. لا بجد باحس انى باكلم حد من صديقاتي مش خطيبي يعني حاسة ان الصداقة بيننا بتكبر كل يوم ودى حاجة مفرحاني جدا
 عمر: على فكرة ده نفس احساسي انا كمان.. عارفة ياسارة مهم جدا ان الأزواج يكونوا اصدقاء ده بيخلى التفاهم بينهم كبير جدا 
أنا: انت عارف ياعمر الزواج عامل زى بيت من 3 ادوار الدور الاول الاعجاب والانبهار والرغبة الشديدة والدور التانى الحب والدور التالت الصداقة.. فلو غبار الزمن والتعود والمشاكل طمس الدورين الأول والتانى لا يمكن ح يوصل للتالت ابدا
عمر: انا بجد لقيت كنز لما لقيتك يا سارة.. انتى بجد مليتى على الدنيا انا حاسس انى مش محتاج حد تانى من الدنيا.. الحمد لله يارب
أنا: ربنا يخليك لى ياعمر
 عمر: انا لى عندك طلب ياسارة ياريت نخلى حفلة خطوبتنا والشبكة نكتب فيها الكتاب كمان ايه رأيك؟
أنا: كتب كتاب !!!! بسرعة كده
عمر: بصي ياسارة ما تتخضيش..خدى وقتك وفكرى.. بس انا مش عاوز أغضب ربنا فى حاجة جوايا كلام كتير مش قادر أقوله ليكي.. ونفسي نخرج لوحدنا نشوف العالم مع بعض بعيونا احنا بس ونخلق ذكريات خاصة بينا احنا الاتنين.. وما تفتكريش انى كده بأقيّدك او بألزمك بحاجة لا يوم ما تحبى تبعدينى من حياتك ح ابعد بدون قيود 
أنا: ايوة بس  
عمر: بصي ياسارة ربنا هو اللى جمعنا و اعطانا نعمة كبيرة اننا قرّبنا لبعض بفضله وحده فمش معقول اننا نشكر النعمة دى بأننا نعمل معصية.. صدقينى لو أرضيناه ح يرضينا.. بصي فكري براحتك وردى عليّ.. معلش طولت عليكى انا بجد اسف الوقت معاكى بيعدى من غير ما احس.. حاسيبك ترتاحي دلوقتي.. خلي بالك من نفسك
أنا: تصبح على خير 
عمر: تصبحي على خير يا ملاكي

***********

يـ تـ بـ ـع

----------


## لوري فيتون

لوووووووووووووووووول

----------


## نانيس

> خرجتْ من الاودة وهى بتقول لا حول الله يارب


كنت أود التنبيه إلى أن قول هذه الكلمة حرام لأن فيها نفي حول الله وقوته ، والصحيح ( لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ).
ـــــــــــــــ



> عمر: ما تخافيش من أى حاجة فى الدنيا طول ما انا جنبك يا غالية


يا سلام يا سلام.
ــــــــــــــ
في انتظار الحلقة القادمة بإذن الله.

----------


## خالد الفارس

والله يا متيمة انتى كل يوم بتفاجئينا اكتر من اليوم الل قبله

رغم انى مشتاق اوى انى اعرف بقيت القصه الجميلة دى
بس برده مش عايزها تخلص ونفضل نستمتع بيها

ياخوفى ليكون فيها حاجة كده ولا كده وتفضل الحياة بمبى بمبى

مستنيين الباقى بسرعة

----------


## Egypt lover

جميييييل والله يا متيمة .........

انا في انتظار الباقي على ناااااااار

----------


## mr_virus

واللهى جميله جدا  


مستنيييييين الباقى

----------


## ريـم

جميلة جميلة جميلة ! نفسي الحلقات دي تفضل موجودة على طول و ماتخلصش.

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

انا مع نانيس فى كلامها اخواتى و اخوتى انه من المناهى اللفظية و هى من سياسة الأفلام الخاطئة الحول و القوة لله رب العالمين

و مجمل الحلقات ماشاء الله عليه جميل و هادف ربنا يبارك لهم 

و كملى المشوار و احنا مستنيين

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميلة جميلة جميلة ! نفسي الحلقات دي تفضل موجودة على طول و ماتخلصش.



انتى اللى اجمل يا قمر
وهى طويله ان شاء الله ماتقلقيش
لسه اما يتجوزوا كمان فى كتير

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> والله يا متيمة انتى كل يوم بتفاجئينا اكتر من اليوم الل قبله
> 
> رغم انى مشتاق اوى انى اعرف بقيت القصه الجميلة دى
> بس برده مش عايزها تخلص ونفضل نستمتع بيها
> 
> ياخوفى ليكون فيها حاجة كده ولا كده وتفضل الحياة بمبى بمبى
> 
> مستنيين الباقى بسرعة



ميرسي ليك كتير ياخالد
واحلى حاجه ف القصه المفاجأه
ومتخافش ان شاء الله خير ومفيش حاجه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

يوم شراء الشبكة
 
قـالت ســارة
:
يارب اليوم ده يعدّي على خير !! امبارح زارنا عمر ووالده ووالدته وكانت زيارة جميلة
أهل عمر فرحانين بيّا جداً وقعدوا مع ماما وبابا وهات يا كلام.. وانا وعمر انتهزناها فرصة طبعا وأخدنا جنب بعيد و اديناها رغي وتهريج  لحد ما لقينا صوت الكلام بين الآباء انخفض والوجوه اتوترت شوية وواضح ان فيه مشكلة فى الجو وكل اللى سمعناه انا وعمر شوية كلمات زي: لا لا ده قليل اوى !..و: لا ده كده حرام!.. وحاجات زي كده
حاولنا نفهم فيه ايه مفيش فايدة لحد ما والد عمر ووالدته استأذنوا فجأة بدون سابق انذار !! وعمر حصّلهم بسرعة وانا واقفة فاتحة بقّي ومش فاهمة حاجة خالص
سألت ماما عن اللى حصل ماردتش على وسمعتها بتقول وهى ماشية: ابتدينا بقى النكد ده ايه وجع القلب ده
ما شاء الله ربنا يستر
***********
قــال عمــر
:
أنا مش فاهم حاجة خالص أقدر أعرف فيه ايه ؟ قلتها لأمي وأبي واحنا فى العربية اعتراضا منى على نزولهم المفاجىء من بيت سارة  ردت على ماما وقالت لي: مش عاجبهم يا سيدى اننا نجيب شبكة بـ 7 تلاف جنيه  قال عاوزين شبكة بـ 10 تلاف.. قال هو حد لاقي عرسان فى الزمن ده ؟ 

رد عليها بابا: انتى كبّرتي الموضوع وقلبتيه فصال وأحرجتينا مع الناس ليه كده ؟
حسيت بخجل وارتباك كبير.. يا خبر ابيض دلوقتي سارة تقول علينا ايه ؟
قلتها فى سرّي ولم استطع نطق كلمة لأنى لا أجرؤ حتى على الاعتراض لأنهم هم من سيدفعون ثمن الشبكة.. اه ياربى لو كان المال مالي كنت جبت لها كنوز الدنيا
يا ترى يا سارة بتفكرى فى إيه دلوقت ؟؟؟
***********قــالت ســارة
:
النهاردة رايحين نشتري الشبكة..ربنا يستر.. البداية لا تبشّر بخير
انا عن نفسي مش مشكلة عندي الشبكة وأصلاً لا أحب الذهب وافضّل عليه الفضة لكن المشكلة الحقيقية ان يكون الناس دي بخلاء.. دي تبقى كارثة
طب وعمر رد فعله ح يكون ايه ؟
يا ترى حيفضل ساكت ؟ وح يوافق على كلام أهله بدون اعتراض ؟
أفقت من أفكارى وماما بتفتح لى باب العربية وبتصرخ فيّ وتقولّي: يالاّ يا بنتي محل الجواهرجي اهه والناس مستنيانا جوه 
***********قــال عمــر
:
ياااه.. أول مرّة أبقى خايف وانا باشوف سارة
أنا بجد خايف أحسن تحصل مشكلة وأنا مش في ايدي حاجة اصلاً
مديت ايدي وسلّمت على الجميع.. سارة شكلها لم تنم جيداً.. وواضح على وجهها الارهاق وفى عينيها نظرة تساؤل وانتظار 

ولاحظت علامات تحفز وعصبية على وجه حمايا وحماتي ومثلهم على وجه ابي وامي.. دي الحرب العالمية التالتة ح تقوم
ربنا يستر.. ياااااااارب
***********قــالت ســارة
:
انا مش عاوزة دهب ولا مشاكل.. انا عاوزة الموقف ده يعدّي واروّح وخلاص ده الجواز ده كله توتر وحواديت
حمايا قال لي: اختارى ياعروسة الى يعجبك.. وانا اصلا مش باعرف اقدّر قيمة الدهب كويس وخصوصاً انه نار الايام دي
مددت يدي على طقم دهب ابيض على شكل ضفيرة وفيه فصوص كثيرة وقلت حلو ده.. امتعضت حماتي وقالت: لالالا.. الدهب الابيض مصنعيته غالية اوي والفصوص بتخسر لما تحبّي تبيعيه
بصيت لعمر لقيته ساكت تماماً.. اتضايقت بس قلت عندها حق اشوف حاجة تانية
اختارت لي ماما طقم آخر وقبل ما ألمسه حماتي العزيزة قالت: لا لا لا ده شكله تقيل وغالي جداً احنا ما اتفقناش على كده.. وعمر لا ينطق بكلمة 
اتضايقت جداً.. كان نفسي يقول لها سيبيها تختار اللي هيّ عاوزاه لكنه صامت تماما
همّت ماما بالكلام لكن بابا منعها كي لا يزيد الجو اشتعالاً وقال لي اختاري حاجة تانية ياسارة 
اخترت واحد تاني لم يعجبنى لكن علشان أخلص وخلاص وبعد معرفة ثمنه اعترضَت وقالت: لا برضه غالي
انت رأيك ايه يا عمر ؟
قلتها له وكلّي ترقّب لما سيقول.. رد عليّ وهو يتحاشى النظر اليّ: اللي تتفقوا عليه انا موافق عليه
ياااه هو ده اللى ربنا قدّرك عليه ؟
امال امتى ح تدافع عني ؟ قلتها فى سرى وكى لا أبكي او انفجر فى وجهه قلت لحماتي اختاري انتى يا طنط اللي يعجبك
وبالفعل اختارت طقم يناسب المبلغ المقدس تماماً ووافقت ماما تحت ضغط نظرات بابا النارية.. ولم أنظر الى الطقم وتركتهم يكتبون الفاتورة وجلست فى صالون بعيد فى المحل وأنا أقاوم البكاء والانفجار من موقف عمر السلبي فى اول احتكاك حقيقي 
ورأيته قادم يبتسم ويقول لي: مبروك عليكي الشبكة ياعروسة
ردّيت عليه والكلمات تخرج من فمى مثل الرصاص: مبروك عليك انت انا مش عاوزاها ولا عاوزاك
!!!!
*********** 
في اليــوم التــالي

قــالت ســارة
:
لم أردّ على مكالمات عمر المستمرة وجعلت الموبيل سايلنت وجلست فى غرفتي أبكى باستمرار من موقف عمر السلبي
هل سأتزوج رجل بدون شخصية؟
هل حماتي العزيزة هي من ستتحكم فى حياتي؟
 ومن يجبرني على هذا؟
هل هذا موقف عارض ام ان هذه هى الحياة المنتظرة معه؟
يارب انا فى حيرة دلّني ماذا أفعل.. ومسحت دموعي عندما نادت عليّ ماما: يا سارة عمر هنا تعالى بسرعة 
***********قــال عمــر
:
جلست فى الصالون فى انتظار سارة وانا لا أجد كلام أقوله لها.. شكلي بجد وحش جداً
هي عندها حق.. لكن لمّا في أول مشكلة بيننا تقول لي انا مش عاوزاك ازاي الحياة ح تستمر بعد كده؟؟
كان ممكن تعاتبنساو حتى تتخانق معايا بيني وبينها لكن تبيعني كده على طول؟كده برضه يا سارة تتخلى عنى علشان الفلوس؟ 
***********قــالت ســارة
:
دخلت على عمر وسلمت عليه فى فتور وطلبت من ماما وبابا انهم يتركوني اتحدث معه بدون مقاطعة علشان ماما كانت ناوية تطلّع كل غضبها فيه
دخلتُ الصالون بدون ولا كلمة وتوقعت ان يعتذر لي عمّا حدث فوجئت به يقول لي بغضب: انتي مش بتردّي على تليفوناتي ليه وكمان تقوليلي انا مش عاوزاك كل ده علشان الفلوس ياسارة ؟
فوجئت برد فعله الغاضب.. هوّ كمان اللي زعلان؟!.. ده بدل ما يصالحني ؟
فلوس ايه اللى بتتكلم عليها يا عمر؟.. انت حتى مش حاسس انا زعلانة من ايه ؟.. انا زعلانة لأني كنت راسمة لك صورة جميلة في خيالي وفجأة لقيت واحد تاني انا ما اعرفوش انسان مش بيدافع عني فى وقت انا محتاجالك فيه لقيتك خايف تقول ولا كلمة ولو حتى انك تراضيني والسلام.. وكل ده وتقولّي فلوس ؟
رد بغضب أشد وعصبية مخيفة : برضه ده مش مبرّر انك تقولي انك مش عاوزة الشبكة ومش عاوزاني
فوجئت بغضبه الشديد وعصبيته الكبيرة وأحسست بخوف منه لأول مرة
ولم أجد ما أقوله فانفجرت فى بكاء مرير  
فوجدته يخفض من صوته وتلين ملامحه وتتحول الى رقة شديدة وحنان كبير وكأنه اب يخاطب طفلته الصغيرة الباكية: انا اسف جدا ياسارة.. ارجوكي ما تبكيش.. دموعك غالية عليّ جداً.. خلاص بقى انا غلطان.. أرجوكي كفاية انا مش قادر استحمل.. أنا فعلا جرحتك ووضعتك فى موقف محرج بس والله غصب عني.. أرجوكي ياسارة عاقبيني بأي عقاب الا انك تبكي أنا ضعيف جداً امام دموعك.. خلاص بقى انا آسف آسف آسف.. مليون آسف
هدئت قليلا من كلماته الرقيقة واحساسه بالذنب وشعرت بحنانه الكبير الذى احاطنى بدفئه وقلت له بصوت متقطع: كان ممكن يا عمر تنبهني قبل ما نشتري حاجة بالموقف وانا عمري ما كنت ح احرجك واختار حاجة غالية ابداً لكن لما الاقيك حتى مش بتتكلم ده فعلا صعب عليّ.. انا طول عمرى راسمة فى خيالي صورة للرجل انه حنان واحتواء وقوة شخصية انا ممكن اتنازل عن اي ماديات لكن الصفات دي لا يمكن اقدر
رد عمر وقال: انا اسف جداً.. بس بجد ما تظلمِنيش.. انا عمر شخصيتي ما كانت ضعيفة وعمر والدتي ما اتحكمت فيّ ابداً.. انا كمان فوجئت بموقفها وعاتبتها عليه في البيت لكن انا مفيش في ايدي حاجة  هم من سيشترون وأخجل ان اطلب المزيد وأخجل ايضا ان احرج امي امام الناس.. لكن أوعدك الف وعد اننا سنتشارك ونتفق على كل خطوة انا وانتي بس قبل تدخل الأهل وعمرى ما ح اتخلى عنك ولا ازعلك ابدا ابدا خلاص اتفقنا ؟

ابتسمت من رقته وصراحته وقلت من بين دموعي: خلاص اتفقنا وانا اسفة انا كمان لو كنت جرحتك

نظر عمر الى عينيّ مباشرة وقال: لما قلتيلي انا مش عاوزاك حسّيت ان الدنيا خلاص انتهت واني معقول ح اعيش من غيرك؟ واني مش قادر افكر ولا اتكلم ولا انام.. ارجوكي يا سارة اوعي تقوليها تاني ولا حتى وانتي زعلانة.. وان كان على الشبكة يا ستي انا لو كانت دي فلوسي كنت جبت لك جواهر الدنيا كلها ورميتها تحت ايديكي ولا انى اشوف دموعك الغالية دى تاني
أنا: خلاص ياعمر انا بجد مقدرة موقفك ومفيش مشكلة خلاص
عمـر: لا يا ستي فيه مشكلة ومشكلة كبيرة كمان
أنا: إييييييييييييييييه تاااااااااااني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عمـر: المشكلة دلوقتي يا ستي اني لاحظت انك بتبقي زي القمر بعد البكاء فأنا ح اضطر – غصب عني والله – اني انكد عليكي يومياً.. حالياً وبعد ما نتجوز يمكن نوصل للقسم علشان أشوف عنيكي الجميلة دي بالصفاء والجمال ده
أنا: يا خبر إيه ده كله ؟لا انت أسهل تقول لي أعيّط امتى وانا اعيّط من غير نكد ولا اقسام
عمـر: لسه فيه مشكلة كمان
أنا: يارب استر ايه كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
عمـر: بصي بقى يا ستي انا اتخذت قرار لا رجعة فيه ولا جدال ولا حتى استعطافات.. إن حفلة خطوبتنا تكون بعد اسبوعين  علشان تلبسي دبلتي للأبد  واقول لكل الناس القمر ده ملكي انا.. واكتب على قلبي لوحة مكتوب فيها  قلب مسكون بأجمل ملاك للأبد.. قلتي ايه يا حبيبتي؟
أنا: موافقة يا سى السيد
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## Egypt lover

ايه الرومانسية دي بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟

جميييييييييييييييل يا متيمة 
انا نفسي فعلا أعرف بااااااقي الحلقات بسرررررررررررررعة

----------


## خالد الفارس

اكثر من رائع يا متيمة

انا زعلان منك علشان اتاخرتى اوى فى الحلقة دى

----------


## mr_virus

جميله جدا 

جدا جدا جدا


جداجدا


جدا

----------


## Egypt lover

خير يا متيمة المرة دي إتأخرت أوي .......

يا رب تكوني بخير

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اكثر من رائع يا متيمة
> 
> انا زعلان منك علشان اتاخرتى اوى فى الحلقة دى



لالا اسفه والله ماكانش بأيدى
وانا ما اقدرش ان حد يزعل منى
وهعوضكوا ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
آدي آخرة اللي يسمع كلام العيال.. معقول نلحق نجهّز كل حاجة في الكام يوم دول؟ الله يسامحك يا سارة
هذه كانت عينة صغيرة من القذائف التى تنهال على رأسي كل دقيقة من أمي وابي بعد ما أقنعتهم بكل وسائل الزنّ والالحاح المعروفة عند البنات ان تكون حفلة خطوبتنا انا وعمر بعد اسبوعين.. يعنى أكسر كلام سى السيد؟
وبعد صاعقة المفاجأة التي هبطت على رأس أمي وأبي من الميعاد المفاجيء العيالي على حد وصفهم وبعد الرجاء المتواصل من جانبي وافقوا على مضض على ان تكون الحفلة في بيتنا على الضيق تجمع الأسرتين فقط.. وأعجبني الحل ده جدا لأني أصلاً لا أحب حفلات الخطوبة في الأماكن العامة لأن العروسين لا يكونوا يربطهم شيء وفي بداية التعارف..يبقى ليه نفرّج الدنيا كلها علينا؟.. مش يمكن ما يحصلش نصيب ؟؟؟

***********
قــال عمــر
:
 الخطوبة فى البيت؟.. ليه بقى ان شاء الله هو احنا عندنا كام عمر؟.. ما ينفعش الكلام ده أبدا
هذه كانت عينة صغيرة من القنابل التى كانت تلقيها أمي على أذني عندما علمت بموضوع حفلة الخطوبة المنزلية.. ولما كنت لا أريد ان تتكرر مأساة الشبكة مرة أخرى أخبرت أمي اني انا وسارة متفقين على هذا ولا داعي أبدا ان تفتح هذا الموضوع معهم.. وبعد الحاح كبير جداً وافقت على مضض مشيرة الى اني من دلوقتي ح امشى ورا كلام الست هانم
طبعا عملت نفسي مش سامع ولا عارف مين هيّ الست هانم المذكورة


*********** 
قــالت ســارة
:
بجد انا مجنونة اني وافقت عمر.. طب هو ح يشتري بدلة فى نص ساعة طب وانا ح اعمل ايه فى الفستان ؟
ده حدوتة كبيرة جدا 
وللأسف لم اجد في الجاهز شيء يناسبني بعدما تطوعت صديقة مقاتلة لي ان تلف معي على المحلات.. وبعد 3 أيام متواصلة من اللف المتواصل وبعد ما أصابنا كساح وشلل رباعي من كتر المشي توصلنا الى نتيجة رائعة مفادها ان كل ملابس السواريهات الآن مصممة للسباحة وليس للحفلات
ما شاء الله كله عريان جداً جداً وكأن الطبيعي جداً ان البنات تلبس الكوارث دي !!!.. وكل ما كنت أسأل على شىء يصلح للمحجبات كانت البائعة تخرج لي شىء ملائم تماماً لماما أو لحماتي العزيزة لكن شيء شبابى محتشم لاااا يمكن.. ليييييه مااااعرفش ؟

***********
 
قــال عمــر
:
والله وبقيت عريس يا واد يا عمر -
قالها صديقى وانا اقيس البدلة الفاخرة التى اشتريتها بتحويشة العمر وجدناها في المحل الذى اتعامل معه دوماً.. بس لسه الكرافتة.. قال البائع انها موجودة فى الدور التاني من المحل.. ياااه لسه ح اطلع؟.. ده مفيش اسانسير
الظاهر الجواز ده كله ارهاااااااق


***********
قــالت ســارة
:
خلاص بقى كفاية عياط موتّي نفسك يا بنتي خلاص فصّلي الفستان ويارب صاحبة الاتيليية ترضى تخلّصه بسرعة
قالتها لي ماما بعد ساعتين من البكاء المتواصل وانا احكي لها رحلتى الفاشلة اليومية بين المحلات وقد تورمت أصابع قدمي واصبحت فى حجم الكورة الشراب.. واكيد صديقتي ح تقطع علاقتها بيّ بعد العذاب اللي وريتهولها والكساح الذي أصابها.. لا و ح اتفرس اني اتصلت بعمر لقيته صاحي من النوم تعبان علشان نزل اشترى البدلة فى نص ساعة زي ماتوقعت
لا صحيح بجد الرجالة دول بيتعبوا

*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
انا مش عارف سارة مكبّرة موضوع الفستان ليه؟.. ما أي حاجة وخلاص.. صحيح البنات دول فاضيين ورايقين اوي.. وبعدين ح تفصله اخيراً وما رضيتش تقولّي لونه ايه علشان المفاجأة
ربنا يستر ويليق على البدلة أحسن يبقى شكلنا آخر بيئة
بجد البنات دول عليهم تقاليع عجب


***********
قــالت ســارة
:
أمامى ألف مجلة أختار منها الموديل وفي الآخر رميت كل المجلات وأخرجت قلم وورقة وقعدت أرسم مليون تصميم وكلهم طلعوا وحشين جدا.. ياربي ليه البنات على طول تعبانين فى كل حاجة من الصغيرة للكبيرة؟
انا ح اسيب صاحبة الاتيلييه تختار حاجة مناسبة ليّ وخلاص.. هو يعني فرح الأميرة ديانا ؟؟
قلتها فى سري وهي تجلس أمامي من عشر ساعات تنتظر اختيارى النهائي وهي ح تطقّ مني
وبعد طول عذاب "اختارَنا" الموديل انا وهي وتنفستْ الصعداء وهى تكاد تطردني من المحل وتقول بابتسامة طهقانة: والفرح امتى ان شاء الله يا عروسة؟
رديت وانا اكاد اجري من أمامها من رد فعلها المتوقع: بعد عشر أيام
وكان الرد: اييييييه مووووش مممكن ابداااا 


*********** 
قــال عمــر
:
ح اضطر أسيب ذقني ما احلقهاش اليومين دول ولا شعري كمان حسب تعليمات الكوافير واستحمل التريقة من اصحابي والعيلة عندنا
يالاّ اهو الواحد لازم يضحّي ويتعب علشان يتجوّز


***********

قــالت ســارة
:
خلّصت كل انواع الماسكات والسنفرة والكريمات المعروفة والمجهولة وأي واحدة كانت بتقترح عليّا وصفة للبشرة او الايدين اجرّبها فورا.. واصبحت غرفتي مطبخ به أعاجيب الدنيا السبعتاشر من قشر خوخ.. بياض بيض.. جلسرين وليمون.. زبادي وعسل واي شىء أجده فى التلاجة عند ماما انقض عليه فوراً واجري عليه تجاربي الجهنمية
انا عاوزة اعرف كل البنات بيتعذبوا العذاب ده ولاّ انا بس اللي لاسعة؟
بس كله يهون علشان خاطر عيونك يا عمر 

***********

ترتيبات يوم الخطوبة

قــالت ســارة
:
أكاد افتح عيوني بالعافية وأغالب النوم بقوة وانا جالسة عند الكوافيرة
امبارح سهرت فى الاتيليه علشان أخلّص الفستان.. وكانت خناقة كبيرة بيني وبين عمر على الموبيل لما لقاني الساعة 11 لسه مارجعتش البيت رغم ان ماما كانت معايا وبابا وصلنا بالعربية الساعة 12 ونصف بعد ما خلص الفستان اخيييييييرا
ورغم كده عمر كان بيتخانق بمعدل كل ربع ساعة.. ويقولّي خلاص اللي خلص من الفستان كفاية ومش مهم الباقي وكفاية تأخير
يعنى اخده بكم آه وكم لأ ؟
يالاّ أهو تغيير برضه
طب أنا ذنبي ايه في كل الدوشة دي ؟
هو زعلان منى ليه؟
وعلشان اليوم ما يقلبش نكد أرسلت له رسالة قبل ما أروح للكوافير قلتله: انا آسفة على تأخير امبارح.. انا نفسي أكون جميلة علشان أليق بيك النهاردة
وطبعا اتصل بي فورا وكان فى منتهى الرقة
آه من عقل الرجالة ..


***********

قــال عمــر
:
رسالة سارة الجميلة امتصت كل غضبي.. فعلاً سارة ذكية جداً وبتعرف امتى توقف المشكلة بيني وبينها
انا مش مصدق ان النهاردة ح ابقى عريس بجد!!.. أصحابي كل شوية يكلموني و يبعتولي مسجات ملخصها كلها: بكرة تندم يا جميل
معقول الجواز يبقى خنقة وجحيم زي ما بيقولوا ؟
لا أعتقد.. لأن أنا وسارة متوافقين فى الشخصية وطريقة التفكير و.. والمشاعر كمان.. يبقى الفشل ح ييجي منين ؟
قمت توضئت وصليت ركعتين قضاء حاجة ان يوفقنا الله انا وسارة طول العمر

***********

قــال ســارة
:
انا بجد خلاص ح انفجر.. من 4 ساعات وانا عند الكوافيرة ولا أفعل شىء.. المحل فيه 7 عرايس غيري !!.. بجد كأننا في سيرك
 الحرارة عالية جدا.. والعرايس كلهم متوترين وخايفين يتأخروا عن ميعادهم وكلهم بيتحايلوا على الكوافيرة علشان تخلّصهم كلهم مع بعض.. ازاي ما أعرفش
عملتْ لي ماسك اول ما جيت الصبح وعملت شعري رغم اني ح أغطيه!!.. يعني باختصار لسه ما عملتش حاجة خالص والساعة 4 وعمر حييجى الساعة 7
كلمني عمر وسألني: عملتي ايه؟
قلت له: ولا حاجة خالص.. وصوتي مخنوق بالبكاء
قال لي: ولا يهمك انتي قمر من غير حاجة.. طيب أكلتي حاجة ياسارة ؟
رديت باستغراب: أكل؟!.. يعنى ايه الكلمة الغريبة دي ؟ 

***********
 
قــال عمــر
:
سارة عاملة زي الأطفال.. لازم حد يتحايل عليها علشان تاكل
  اتصلتْ بمطعم بيتزا وأعطيته عنوان الكوافيرة كي يرسل لها طعام.. ورأتني أمى وأنا أرتب هذا وكادت ان تنطق بعصبية جملة بها: ...ست الحسن... كالمعتاد
ولأول مرة أرى فى عينيها نظرة تشبه الغيرة
وبدل ان أعاتبها وتقلب نكد كالعادة أخذتها فى حضني وقلتلها: عارفة ياماما انا باحب سارة ليه؟.. علشان نسخة منك.. بس انتي الأصل يا جميل والباقى تقليد
فوجئت بضحكتها الصافية وهي تضمنى لها وتدعو لي بالسعادة مع سارة
ياااااخبر.. ماما بتغير عليّ ؟؟؟

***********
 
قــالت ســارة
:
بيتزا للانسة سارة.. العريس باعتهالك -
دوت الجملة فى مركز التجميل كالرصاصة وصاحبَتها همسات وضحكات مكتومة من بقية العرايس معناها: شايفة عريسها بيحبها ازاي؟
غرقت فى الخجل من نظرات الجميع.. وفتحتها وانا اتذوق أغلى وألذ بيتزا أكلتها فى حياتي
بجد.. من يقولون ان الحب أهم ما في الحياة.. لا يعرفون شيئاً
أهم ما فيها هو الحنان

***********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> خير يا متيمة المرة دي إتأخرت أوي .......
> 
> يا رب تكوني بخير



ميرسي يا جميل على سؤالك
بس معلش والله
النت كان مفصول من عندى اصلا
يعنى مش بأيدى بجد

----------


## mr_virus

مش عارف  ايه  الرومانسيه  بتاعت عم عمر دى 



مستنيين الباقى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> مش عارف  ايه  الرومانسيه  بتاعت عم عمر دى 
> 
> 
> 
> مستنيين الباقى




رومانسيه تحفه
عشان نتعلم منها اكيد
مش ندور ازاى نقلب حبيبتك
ومميزات العزوبيه والحاجات دى
هههههههههه

----------


## thereallove

ايه الروعه دي 

مستنيين الباقي بفارغ الصبر 

متتاخريش يا متيمه

----------


## redag

جميله جدا يا متيمه ياريت بجد كلنا تحصل معانا المواقف دى عموما الموضوع من الاول جامد اصلا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قـال عمــر
:
الساعة 6 وانا عند الكوافير الرجالي.. خلاص خلّصت كل شىء.. واديتها جل على شعري والبرفان الجامد جدا ولبست البدلة وكله تمام
ايه الشياكة دي يا واد يا عمر؟
صديقي ذهب يزيّن العربية وسيأتي بعد نصف ساعة كي نأخذ سارة من الكوافير الساعة 7 تماما
 مش عاوز أتأخر عليها أحسن تزعل مني
***********
قـالت ســارة
:
ياستي انا ميعادي كمان ساعة ولسه ما عملتش حاجة خالص
قلتها للكوافيرة وانا أكاد أبكي.. ردت عليّ ببرود كبير معتادة عليه: لسه 3 عرايس وبعدين انتي!! ما تقلقيش ياعروسة
يالهوي.. 3 عرايس ؟!!!!!!!!!!!. . ده انا ح أخلص الساعة 12 ان شاء الله !! وصوت الموبيل لا يتوقف عن الرنين من عمر وماما
الكل بيستعجلني وكأن الذنب ذنبي.. ارتديت الفستان ومن عصبيتي جزء صغير منه اتقطع من الذيل؟.. آه فعلاً هذا ما ينقصني الآن
 انطلقت صديقتى تبحث فى المحلات المجاورة عن ابرة وخيط بلون الفستان كأنها تبحث عن ابرة فى كوم قش.. وأخيرا جاءت وحاولنا محاولات مستميتة ألا يظهر هذا العيب.. يارب استر يارب 
***********
قــال عمــر
:
الساعة 8 ونصف وانا واقف أمام مركز التجميل انا وأصدقائي وبعض من أهل سارة
همّ بيعملوا ايه جوة بالضبط ؟
ولاحظت وجود عدة سيارات مزينة وعرسان مثلي والجميع منتظر الفرج وكأننا فى كرنفال وكل ما تخرج عروسة من الكوافير الجميع يجري عليها.. ثم يفوز واحد بها ويتنفس الصعداء والباقي يعودون يجرون أذيال الخيبة !!! وسارة لا ترد على الموبيل ابداً
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
أخيرا حنّت على الكوافيرة وبدأتْ في تجهيزي والغريب اني لم استغرق معها نصف ساعة والساعة أصبحت 9 ونصف.. ونظرت الى وجهي فى المراة بعد كل هذا التعب.. وجدت الفستان أنيق للغاية.. ووجهي لم أره بهذا الصفاء من قبل خلاص بقيت عروسة ؟؟
يارب أعجب عمر وكل الناس.. بس عمر أهم من كل الدنيا طبعاً
***********قــال عمــر
:
تسمّرت من مكاني عندما رأيت سارة تخرج من مركز التجميل.. ونسيت الانتظار الطويل والمكالمات الغاضبة من أهلي وأهلها على كل هذا التأخير
نسيت الدنيا كلها عندما رأيتها تتألق فى فستان رائع من اللون الأزرق الصافي المشغول برقة بخيوط فضية خلابة.. ووجهها لم أرْ أجمل منه فى حياتي
وكأن كل نساء الدنيا تجمعت فى امرأة واحدة 
جريت عليها وهمست لها: بحبك يا سارة 
***********
حفلـة الخطوبـة 

قــالت ســارة
:
جالسة انا بجوار عمر وأشعر بمشاعر غريبة كلها متناقضة
فرحة وخوف وقلق وترقب
اول مرة اكون محط انظار الجميع لدرجة التحديق فى كل تفاصيل مظهري
 هو شعور جميل ولكنه يدعو للقلق.. ولكن لا يهم 
المهم اني أعجبت عمر وانه سعيد بي جداً وحماني من نظرات الغضب التى هاجمتني عتاباً لي على تأخيري
المنزل مزيّن بزينات واضواء رقيقة.. متى زينوه هكذا ؟
وافراد الأسرتين موجودين والجميع سعيد والزغاريد لا تتوقف ماعدا حماتي العزيزة بالطبع 
قبّلتني ببرود ولامتني على تأخري ولاحظت انها طوال الوقت تهمس فى أذن ماما بكلمات غريبة آه لا اريد ما يعكر صفوي الآن فلتقل ما تريد
انا وعمر معا والدنيا كلها ملكنا وحدنا
***********
قــال عمــر
:
سارة فاتنة هذه الليلة
كم احب هذه البنت الجميلة الشقية التي دخلت حياتي فجأة بدون سابق انذار فقلبتها رأساً على عقب.. وفى اسابيع قليلة أصبحت تملك مفاتيح القلب وتطرق أبواب الروح وتتسلل الى أركان عقلي فتحتله كما يتسرب الماء الصافي الى الأرض الجافة فيرويها
أصبحتْ أهم انسانة لي فى هذه الدنيا
هل سنعيش معا سويا للأبد ؟
آه كم اتمنى هذا
وهل ممكن ان يتحول هذا الحب الى مشاعر الملل والرتابة فى الزواج ؟
وكيف يقرر الانسان فجأة ان يكمّل حياته كلها مع انسان واحد لم يعرفه الا منذ ايام قليلة؟
انه أمر صعب لو كان بيد الانسان
من المؤكد أن مباركة الله للزواج هى ما تيسر هذا وانه سبحانه وتعالى هو من يؤلف بين القلوب فيجعل الغريب حبيباً
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
الحمد لله انى أصريت على تأجيل كتب الكتاب لفترة.. لا أتخيّل ان يعقد قراني اليوم على انسان لم اره سوى من اسابيع قليلة
صحيح اني أحببت عمر ومقتنعة به ولكن لا أستطيع حاليا تقبل فكرة الارتباط الأبدي بهذه السرعة
الموسيقى تنساب بقوة والزغاريد تحيط بنا من كل مكان.. شعوري لا أعرف كيف أصفه
فعلا البنت لا تكتمل وترتوي الا فى وجود رجل يحبها
حانت لحظة شرب الشربات.. يارب عمر لا يسكب على فستاني منه كما أسمع كثيرا
الحمد لله سقاني بسلام.. حان دوري لأسقيه انا الاخرى
 أخ وقعت قطرات على قميصه الناصع ورمقني بغضب شديد وصرخ فيّ: مش تخلّي بالك يا سارة؟
***********قــال عمــر
:
أخخخ.. ماذا فعلت ؟
الجو تكهرب فجأة من صرختى الغاضبة فى سارة والجميع صمت ونظر لسارة التى تكاد تبكي من شدة الخجل والاحراج
لماذا تهوّرت هكذا ؟ أكيد سارة ح تزعل وعندها حق
انا آسف يا سارة.. بجد آسف
سارة لا ترد عليّ وتتظاهر بالتشاغل مع صديقاتها اللاتي أدركن الموقف وتجمعن حولها يضحكون كي يخففوا عنها الاحراج
لازم ابطل العصبية والتهور.. أصبح لي شريك فى حياتي الان قد لا يتقبل كل تصرفاتى
خلاص يا سارة انا اسف بقى
***********قــالت ســارة
:
انا آسف يا سارة !!؟ -
يا سلام بعد ما أهنتني أمام الناس؟ لماذا لم تمسك أعصابك أمام هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود؟ 
هل هذا هو طبعك؟
لا يمكن ان أتحمله ولابد أن تكون خلافتنا بيننا وحدنا لا أن يكون الجميع طرف بها.. بجد يا عمر لن أتنازل عن هذا أبدا
قلت هذا كله لعمر وانا ارسم ابتسامة زائفة أمام الناس كي لا يلاحظوا الخناقة الدائرة بيننا
 وبادرني عمر بالاعتذار وعدم تكرار هذا.. وأخذت وقت كي أظهر طبيعية.. وحان وقت ارتداء الشبكة وأصريت ان تلبسني اياها والدة عمر.. من ناحية هو لم يصبح زوجي ومن ناحية أخرى انا لسه زعلانة منه
***********قــال عمــر
:
يا سلام ماما هيّ اللي ح تلبّس سارة الشبكة ؟ ايه الهنا ده ؟ يالا يبقى القميص والشبكة
طب مين ح يلبّسني الدبلة بتاعتي؟.. البوّاب؟ 
ألبست ماما سارة الطقم الذهبي ثم أوقفْتها باشارة من يدي وأخذت دبلة سارة واقتربت منها ورجوتها وهمست لها: علشان خاطري يا سارة انا نفسي أظل أتذكر هذه اللحظة وانا أضع اسمي حول أصبعك للأبد.. أرجوكي علشان خاطري.. لن ألمس يدك أساساً.. ألف مبروك يا حبيبتي
***********قــالت ســارة
:
حبيبتي؟
اول مرة أسمعها منك يا عمر
....والله انت اللي
الله الدبلة شكلها جميل جدا فى اصبعي.. أجمل من ايّ خاتم امتلكته فى حياتي.. وكفاية ان عليها اسم عمر كي تكون أغلى دبلة فى الوجود  
ألبسته بدوري دبلته المحفور عليها اسمي ونحن نطير سوياً فى دنيا خاصة بنا.. ونسمع موسيقى تعزفها قلوبنا ونخطو خطواتنا الاولى نحو دنيانا الجديدة
دنيا محفور على بابها.. اسمينا فقط
سارة وعمر
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع

----------


## mr_virus

اول حلقه تبقى واقعيه 100%


جميله جدا وفى انتظار الباقى

----------


## Maruko

ربنا يستر 

واضح ان الخناقات بدأت تهل ............خير خير 

تحفة يا متيمة .......مستنيين الباقي

----------


## Egypt lover

على رأيك يا شيري شكل عصبية عمر حتقوم مشاكل ........... ربنا يستر

الحلقات جمييييييييييلة والله يا متيمة 

في انتظار باقي الحلقات على أحر من الجمر

----------


## البحار2

جميل جدا الكلام الحلو ده ياريت يكون فيه مزيد


البحار

----------


## ريـم

ياه طبعه صعب شوية !! بس لسه مشفناش طبع وحش لسارة ! يا رب عمر يبطل و سارة تفضل جميلة كده دايماً !

----------


## نانيس

أتابعكم.

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اول حلقه تبقى واقعيه 100%
> 
> 
> جميله جدا وفى انتظار الباقى



لالا حرام عليك
دى كل الحلقات جميله وتحسها واقعيه
لدرجه انى افتكرتها بجد حقيقيه مش تاليف

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قبل الأخيـر)



قـالت ســارة
:
استقرت حياتي انا وعمر بعد الخطوبة الرسمية وشعرنا سويا باستقرار نفسي كبير
أصبح لكل منا شريك يستريح على شاطئه ويلقي على كتفه همومه.. أصبحت لا أخجل من وجود رجل فى حياتي..أكلمه على الملأ أمام أبي وأخوتي وأتحدث عن آراءه وأفكاره وأستشهد بها بدون خجل
وهل يخجل المحامى عندما يستشهد بمواد القانون ؟.. وان كان الأمر لا يخلو من المشاحنات والخلافات البسيطة التي تزداد بعصبية عمر التي تشتعل سريعا وتخبو سريعا ولكني أخاف كثيرا من هذه العصبية والتسرع فى رد الفعل الخاطىء له فى أحيان كثيرة.. ومما يزيد عصبيته عنادى الطفولى الذى هو من أبرز عيوبي للأسف
***********
قــال عمــر
:
شعور جميل ان يكون لك صديق وحبيب في حياتك تتبادل معه الأخبار والأوجاع والضحكات
 أشعر أنني قبل معرفتي بسارة لم أكن موجودا فى هذه الحياة
أشعر معها وكأنني طفل صغير يعود سريعا فى نهاية يومه ليقص على أمه كل ما حدث له فى يومه.. أحب ردودها التلقائية وضحكاتها البريئة وخوفها الطفولي عندما يرتفع صوتي فى عصبية  ولا أطيق غضبها مني وأبادر دوما بمصالحتها
كم أحب وجودك معي يا سارة 
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
لاحظت أن أكثر أوقات خلافنا أنا وعمر هي عند عودتي من عملي فى الرابعة.. ولو اتصل بى ووجدني نائمة أو رددت عليه فى تعب يختلق أي مشكلة تافهة ويغضب عليها
هل يغار عمر من عملي ؟ أم من انشغالي عنه لمدة ساعات في اليوم ؟؟
رغم اني أحادثه من عملى تليفونيا وأصلاً عملي من الثامنة حتى الرابعة زي ناس كثيرين جدا
أمّال لو كنت طبيبة وأبات فى المستشفى كان عمل ايه؟.. أكيد كان انتحر
راودتني شكوك حول الموضوع ده واشتكيت لأمي فقالت لي: طبيعة الرجل دوما أنانية لا يريد أن يشغلك عنه أحد أخر حتى لو كان عملك ونجاحك.. استحملي يا بنتي ولا تفتحي معه هذا الموضوع حتى يفتحه هو
ولم أنتظر طويلا حتى جاء يوم وكلمني فى التليفون بعد عملي كالمعتاد وكنت ح أموت وأنام ساعة فكنت أرد عليه سريعا فلاحظ ذلك وقال لي مباشرة : سارة انتى الشغل ده مهم عندك أوي ؟ 
قلت: يعني ايه مهم يا عمر؟.. هوّ يعني فستان آخده ولا اسيبه ؟.. ده شغلي ونجاحي.. وبعدين قصدك ايه ؟
رد عليّ بحدة: قصدى انك ياريت تسيبيه بعد الزواج وياريت من دلوقتي
رددت عليه بذهول: بتقول ايه يا عمر ليه ده كله ؟ هوّ شغلي مضايقك في ايه بس ؟
قال عمر: أنا ما أحبش مراتي تشتغل وترجع البيت الساعة خمسة وتتبهدل فى المواصلات.. علشان ايه ده كله ؟
قلت له في صوت عال بعض الشيء: طيّب ما قلتش ده ليه قبل الخطوبة ؟ واتقدمت ليّ ليه أصلا وانت عارف اني باشتغل ؟
فوجىء عمر من رد فعلي الهجومي وكأنه كان يتوقع الطاعة المطلقة: يعني لو كنت قلت لك ده قبل الخطوبة كنتي ما وافقتيش عليّ ؟
رددت بعناد وبتسرع: طبعا
صمت عمر وتألم من ردي القاسي ولم يرد 
حاولت تهدئة الجو قبل أن تثور ثائرته وقلت له:  ياعمر من فضلك افهمني.. ليه دايما الرجل اول ما يشوف بنت وتعجبه يعجبه نشاطها ونجاحها فى العمل وطموحها وثقافتها ويتقرب لها من الجانب ده.. ولمّا خلاص تصبح ملكه يسعى جاهدا ان يجعلها صورة من جدته لا تخرج ولا تعمل ولا تبدى اى آراء الا من خلاله؟.. ثم بعد هذا يشتكى من تغيرها بعد الزواج
رد عمر: أنا مش عاوز أخليكي زي جدتي ولا حاجة.. أنا بس مش عاوزك تشتغلي.. فيها حاجة دي؟ 
فقلت أنا: كان مفروض تكون صريح معايا اول ما اتقابلنا وتقول لي الكلام ده وانا اللي اقرر حياتي ح تكون ازاي معاك واما اوافق او ارفض.. لكن انت كده بتضعني امام الأمر الواقع
رد بعصبية كبيرة: يعنى انا خدعتك يا سارة؟.. قصدك كده؟ 
حاولت تهدئته فقلت له: يا سيدي ولا خدعتني ولا حاجة.. طب انت ايه اللى مضايقك من شغلي؟
قال: تقدري تقوليلي لما نتجوّز ح تراعى البيت ازاي وانتي بترجعي المغرب.. ولما نخلّف ح تسيبي البيبي فين الوقت ده كله؟
رددت عليه: هوّ أنا اول انسانة فى الكون بتشتغل؟.. اكيد كل دي حياة ملايين السيدات مش انا بس؟
قال بضيق: أهو انا باتضايق من عنادك ده يا سارة
استفزتني الكلمة فقلت: ده مش عند.. ده حق ليّ اني اكون ناجحة.. المفروض وجودنا فى حياة بعض يخلّينا احنا الاتنين ناجحين مش واحد ينجح والتاني يكون مجرد ظل باهت للاخر وخلاص
قال بعصبية: يعنى انتى مش عاوزة تسمعي كلامي؟ 
رددت بعناد كبير: اسمع كلامك لما يكون فيه منطق.. لكن لما يكون تحكّم وخلاص وفرض رأي انا آسفة.. مش ح اقدر أسيب شغلى بدون مبررات كافية 
قال: ده اخر كلام عندك ؟
أحسست ان كلمته دي بداية مشكلة كبيرة ومع ذلك رددت بعناد كبير: ايوة
وانتهت المناقشة بقوله: خلاص انتي اللى اخترتي يا سارة 
***********بعـد أيـّـام

قــالت ســارة
:
أول مرة نتخاصم انا وعمر من يوم ما اتخطبنا.. اتخانقنا كتير لكن كنا بنتصالح سريعاُ.. والحق يقال كان هو دائما من يبادر بصلحي حتى لو كنت انا المخطئة
احساس البعد سيء جدا.. شعرت ان ايام الخصام القصيرة مرت كأنها شهورطويلة
لم يحادثني فى التليفون ولم يرسل لي رسالة ولا حتى رنّة من الموبايل.. وأنا كرامتي منعتني أن أبدأ أنا بالحديث
لماذا يضغط عليّ بهذا الأسلوب كي يرغمني على التنازل عن مستقبلي.. وهل هذا آخر تنازل أم ان سلسلة التنازلات لن تنتهي؟
انا لا أعرف وجه تصميمه على تركى العمل.. وهل وانا تعديت الخامسة والعشرين آخذ مصروفي من ابي مثل الاطفال؟.. ومتى انضج واتعلم الاستقلالية اذن؟.. فى سن الستين؟
يبدو ان الرجل يريد من زوجته ان تكون تابعاُ له بلا اي شخصية
كده يا عمر هنت عليك؟ 
***********
قــال عمــر
:
كده يا سارة هنت عليكي ؟
لم تفكر ان تتصل بي ولا مرة حتى ولو من باب الاطمئنان عليّ
انا الذى عوّدتها على هذا الاسلوب.. في كل مرة نختلف ابادر انا بمصالحتها حتى لو كانت هي المخطئة.. انا بجد دلعتها كتير وممكن تظن انها متحكمة فيّ بهذا الأسلوب او ان شخصيتي ضعيفة
لا انا مش ح اسأل عليها المرة دي مع اني ح اتجنن وأسمع صوتها.. بس هيّ لازم تسمع كلامي وتطيعني بلا نقاش!!.. وبرضه مش ح اتصل
***********قــالت ســارة
:
درجة حرارتي ارتفعت من الانفلونزا واشعر بصداع رهيب ألزمني الفراش
يبدو ان هذا مرض نفسي زي ما بيقولوا.. ووجدتها حجة مقنعة كي ابكي براحتي واتحجّج بالصداع
 لاحظت امي ان عمر لا يتصل ولا يأتي منذ أسبوع فسألتني عن السبب فتحججت بحجج واهية 
فقالت لي: أسألي عنه انتي يا سارة.. الراجل بيحب دائما ان يشعر باهتمام كبير مثل الطفل تماما.. فرفضت بشدة.. ففهمتْ ان هناك مشكلة ولم تلح عليّ فى معرفة الأسباب.. وخرجت من غرفتى وتركتني انام
وبعد قليل سمعت صوتها يتحدث فى التليفون مع حماتي العزيزة وتجتهد ان تجعل الحديث عادياً جداً وختمته بخبر هام جدا من أجله كان كل هذا الاتصال وهو: ان سارة عيانة جدا جدا.. ونايمة ياعيني في السرير درجة حرارتها 60
تابعت الحديث وابتسمت من حنيّة امي ورقّتها
 تريد أن تصالحنا انا وعمر بدون ان تتطفل او تتدخّل
يا حبيبتى يا ماما
بس لو عمر ما اتصلش برضه بعد ما يعرف انى تعبانة.. يبقى
.....
معقول؟.. معقول يا عمر ؟***********
قــال عمــر
:
سارة تعبانة؟.. يا حبيبتى يا سارة؟
علشان كده ما اتصلتش بيّ وانا ظلمتها
لازم اروح لها حالاً.. أهو المرض جه حجة كويسة علشان اروح بسبب مقنع اصلي خلاص بجد مش قادر على البعد والخصام الرهيب ده
***********قــالت ســارة
:
كده يا عمر ولا حتى رسالة؟ -
قلتها لنفسي وانا لا أنزل عيني من على الموبيل وكأنني اخاف لو ابعدت عينى عنه لن اسمعه لو رن
منتظرة اتصال عمر الذى لا يأتي.. يبدو انه فعلاً قاسي ويرغمني بكل الطرق ان اتنازل عن كل شىء حتى يضغط عليّ وانا مريضة
لا يمكن أكلمه بعد اليوم.. ولا اعتقد اني سأكمل الخطوبة اصلاً.. بجد مش عاوزاه و
....
صوت ماما يرن في أذني: عمر جه يا سارة
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ربنا يستر 
> 
> واضح ان الخناقات بدأت تهل ............خير خير 
> 
> تحفة يا متيمة .......مستنيين الباقي


لا ان شاء الله خير ماتقلقيش
دى توابل الجواز وكده

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> على رأيك يا شيري شكل عصبية عمر حتقوم مشاكل ........... ربنا يستر
> 
> الحلقات جمييييييييييلة والله يا متيمة 
> 
> في انتظار باقي الحلقات على أحر من الجمر



انتى اللى اجمل يا قمر
وان شاء الله انا مش هتاخر عليكوا......

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميل جدا الكلام الحلو ده ياريت يكون فيه مزيد
> 
> 
> البحار


ان شاء الله هيكون فى مزيد
وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## Egypt lover

المشاكل هتبتدي ........ بعصبية عمر ......... وعناد سارة 

ههههههههههههههههه

مرسي يا متيمة على المتابعة المستمرة 
وفعلا الحلقات بدأت تحما بجد 

ألف مبروووووووك على التثبيت ........ وبجد الموضوع يستاهل 


Egypt lover

----------


## nana2006

الحلقات تحفة جداْ يا تميمة 
بس ........ عصبية عمر هتخلي المشاكل تزيد اكتتتتر 
انا مش بحب الرجل العصبي بيضيع لحظات كتير حلوة

----------


## thereallove

اجمل ما في الموضوع انه اتثبت خلالالالالالالالالالالالالاص

مبروووووووووووك يا متيمه 

وحلقات لا نريدها ان تنتهي 

مستنيين الاخيره

----------


## خالد الفارس

اكثر من رائع يا متيمة
انا نفسى اعرف مين العبقرى اللى  ألف الحلقات دى
بجد شكرا ليكى كتير
ومستنيين الباقى بسرعة

----------


## bascouta

مش قادره اقول غير انها حلقات تحفه

بجد بجد جميله مووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## Heba Saad

بصراحة موضوع اكثر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            من رائع اسلوب شيق                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   ::   ::

----------


## بحر الشوق

.........والله موضوع شيك وجميل يستحق التقدير وتقدير اجمل واشيك باقه ورد لكاتبته 
...........وارجو ان تستعينى بالله وتكمليه باذن الله       
..........................بحر الشوق ......................

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

الحلقه الاخيره



قــال عمــر
:
نسيتُ كل خلافي مع سارة وزعلي منها عندما رأيتها وهي متعبة محمرة العينين مرهقة كأنها لم تنم من سنين.. وهتفت بها في قلق كبير اول ما رأيتها: الف سلامة عليكي.. ان شا الله انا وانتى لأ
ردّت عليّ: بعد الشر عنك يا عمر انا الحمد لله بخير
همستُ بالكلمات فى صوت خفيض: اول ما عرفت انك تعبانة جيت جري.. خلي بالك من نفسك يا سارة انتى دلوقتي مش بتاعتك لوحدك.. لا بتاعتي انا كمان
سارة: ........!؟
أنا: انتي زعلانة مني ؟ 
سارة: ........!؟
أنا: خلاص بقى حقك عليّ.. انا فعلا اخدت الموضوع بعصبية شوية بس انا خايف عليكي مش اكتر
سارة: كان ممكن نتناقش فى الموضوع بهدوء ومن غير ما حد يفرض سيطرته ولا يحاول يلغي شخصية الطرف التاني
أنا: طيب لو قلت لك علشان خاطري فكري في موضوع الشغل ده تاني.. تقولي ايه ؟
سارة: أقول خاطرك غالي عليّ جدا.. واني بالاسلوب ده فعلا ممكن أفكر فى حل وسط.. مثلا اني بعد الزواج ادور على شغل مواعيده بدري عن كده.. في حضانة مثلاً.. علشان البيت والبيبي.. موافق ؟
أنا: موافق جدا.. و ح نسميه ايه ؟ 
سارة: مين ؟
أنا: البيبي؟
سارة: ........!؟
*************
قـالت ســارة
:
الأيام تمر سريعة جدا لا أصدق ان مر على خطوبتنا 4 أشهر انا وعمر وخاصة عندما بدأنا في المأساة المسماة جهاز العروسة.. او الشوار زي ما فيه ناس بيسموه.. وكلا الاسمين اسم على مسمى فسموه جهاز لأنه بيجهز على كل طاقتك المادية والجسدية والمعنوية.. والشوار لأنك بتدخلي فى مشاورات وخناقات رهيبة بتنتهي غالباً بحروب
لا أدري لماذا كل هذه التعقيدات التى يضعونها فى طريق تجهيز عش الزوجية ؟!!.. وخاصة مستلزمات العروسة المسماة ظلماً وافتراءاً: الرفايع.. على اعتبار انها اشياء بسيطة لا تذكر من رفعها !!.. وهي فى الاصل تقايل مش رفايع
بجد العروسة مطلوب منها جبال من الأشياء التي اكاد أجزم ان ربعها فقط الذى يستخدم فى الواقع والباقي يرص فقط فى النيش والدواليب لزوم المنظرة فقط
الان فقط عرفت لماذا كان ابي وامي يصرّون ان أدّخر نصف مرتبي لجهازي
قال وانا كنت زعلانة.. ياريتهم ادخروه كله علشان المليون طلب اللي ورايا
*************
قـال عمــر
:
يا بخت العروسة !!!.. ايه الظلم الرهيب اللى واقع على العريس ده ؟
مطلوب منه يشترى او يؤجر شقة ويجهزها على الاقل 3 غرف ده غير الأجهزة الكهربائية والفرح والشبكة... الخ الخ الخ.. ليه ده كله ؟
ما انا كنت سلطان زماني.. والعروسة تجيب شوية رفايع وتقول انها جهّزت؟.. والله حرام
سارة رفضت رفض تام ان نسكن مع أبي وأمي وبصراحة معاها حق.. كيف نشعر انا وهي ان لنا مملكتنا المستقلة وعشّنا الدافيء
لكن الشقق الايجار الجديد ايجارها نااااااااااار والتمليك طبعا من عاشر المستحيلات
ربنا يستر ونلاقى شقة ايجارها معقول وتكون مناسبة
الحمد لله ان سارة ما وافقتش على ترك الشغل كان زماننا كل اول شهر وافقين على باب الحسين او السيدة 
طبعا مفهوم بنعمل ايه
*************
قــالت ســارة
:
ايه لزوم ان الواحد يجيب من كل حاجة نسختين.. واحد للاستعمال والتانية منظرة ؟
يعنى طقم صيني للاستعمال وسرفيس ماركة غالية جداً يبقى محنط فى النيش؟!!.. ومعالق للاستعمال وأخرى فى حقيبة دبلوماسية براقة سعرها فلكي.. هددتني امى لو لمستها ستبلغ عني البوليس
وأغلب الظن ان الحاجات دى سأستعملها لما خطيب بنتي كمان 30 سنة ييجي يزورنا !!!.. ده غير الف طقم مثل طقم للشربات وطقم للتورتة واخر للكاكاو واخر للايس كريم واخر للخشاف.. مش عارفة خشاف ايه ده ؟
 مش ممكن المنظرة دى كلها.. ويقولوا البنات بيعنّسوا ليه ؟
أكيد من قائمة المتفجرات التى تنفجر فى وجة اي اثنين بيفكروا مجرد تفكير فى الارتباط الحلال.. رغم ان امي أخبرتنى انها فى زواجها كانت لا تملك ايّاً من الاجهزة الكهربائية غير البوتجاز ومن عملها هي وابي احضروا الغسالة العادية ثم الثلاجة ولم يفكروا فى التليفزيون الا بعد سنين رغم انهما هما الاثنين من عائلات محترمة ولكن كانت النظرة للزواج عملية و بسيطة ولا وجة للمقارنات الفارغة بين اي بيت والاخر
وانا رأيي عندما يبني الاثنين عشهما سيكون من المستحيل ان يفرّطوا فيه ابدا.. لكن الان نرى حالات طلاق بعد شهور لأن العروسين وجدوا منزلا جاهز من كل شىء حتى التكييف والدش ولم يتعبوا فيه لحظة فلماذا يتحملوا كى يظل هذا المنزل قائماً ؟؟
*************
قــال عمــر
:
ياااااسلااااااام معارض الموبيليا فى مصر معمولة علشان العريس الّي فى الخمسين ربيعاً
الحجرة الواحدة المعقولة محتاجة انى اوفر مرتبي لمدة عشر شهور متواصلة على الأقل بدون اكل ولا شرب ولو امكن بدون ما أنام 
لا حل اذن الا ان ننفذ الحجرات عند نجار شاطر.. وبالطبع ابي هو من سيدفع .. طيب ومن اهله لا يستطيعون مساعدته كيف يتزوج ؟.. وكيف يقي نفسه من الوقوع فى الخطأ وفي دائرة الحرام ؟
معادلة مستحيلة الحل وتزداد تعقيدا بطلبات الاهل المغالى فيها
ورغم انى مهندس وخريج احدى كليات القمة واعمل عشر ساعات يوميا ومع ذلك لا استطيع تزويج نفسى
واضح ان زماننا هذا ليس لنا
*************
قــالت ســارة
:
لا يمكن اشتري مفرش للسرير ليوم الزفاف ب 700 ج من أجل يوم واحد الناس يتفرجوا عليه وخلاص يترمي
بجد ربنا يحاسبنا على هذا التبذير وح نُسأل عليه يوم القيامة
ولأول مرة انتصر فى معركتي مع امي وأصررت على عدم شراؤه واستبداله بمفرش بسيط جدا بمائة وخمسين جنيه فقط ولم استجب لتهديدات امى ان حماتي لن يفوتها هذا و..و..و
فلتقل ما تريد.. هذا منزلي انا وليس اي احد ولو تركت نفسى خائفة من تعليقات كل الناس لن أتزوج الا بعد ان ابلغ من العمر ارذله !!.. وبرضه لن أرضي أحد
قارنت بين مجلة نسائية قديمة اشتريتها من سور الازبكية يرجع تاريخها لاواخر الستينات زمن تحقيق الاحلام وبين مجلة حديثة نسائية برضه.. وجدت فى القديمة باب كامل اسمه المنزل السعيد وكله افكار عملية رائعة عن فرش المنزل وتجميله بأبسط التكاليف وكيفيه الاستغناء عن اشياء كثيرة لا لزوم لها.. وبجد الصور فى غاية الرقة والعملية والبساطة.. والمجلة الحديثة تتحدث عن الفورفورجيه في غرفة النوم وكيفية تلميع الباركية ومزايا التكييف السبليت عن الشباك في منزل العروسين
يبدو انهم يتحدثون عن عرائس من القمر وعرسان من المريخ
*************


يـوم الـزفـاف




وأخيراً جاء اليوم المنتظر
اليوم الذى تتوقف فيه عقارب الساعة وتبدأ دورة جديدة غامضة
اليوم الذى تصمت فيه الكلمات وتتحدث القلوب وتتوحد
اليوم الذى يشهد فيه الله وهو خير شاهداً على ارتباط شابين رباطاً وثيقاً وميثاقاً غليظاً كما أسماه القرآن
يوم الزفاف
كل ما كان محرماً يصبح حلالاً بكلمة الله
كل ما كان مجهولاً غامضاً يصبح سهل المنال
يوم تتغير وجوه الأحبة ونفارق وجوهاً عاشرناها سنوات طوال ونعشق وجوهاً أخرى ونسكن منازل جديدة غامضة لا نعرف ماذا ينتظرنا بها السعادة ام الشقاء

الفتاة التى طالما خجلت من وجود أخيها او ابيها معها فى منزلها تصبح زوجة وانثى مكتملة الانوثة لها رجل لا تخجل معه من شيء
تشاركه أفراحه
وأحزانه
وكلماته
وغضبه
وحنانه
ومشاعره
وتهدهده كطفلها البكر وتربت على كتفه اذا غضب ويلقي على صدرها كل همومه واسراره
ومع هذه الاسرار والاحلام ينمو البيت الصغير وتكبر جدرانه وتمتد جذوره فى ارض الواقع
 ليصبح هذا البيت القلعة الحصينة التى يرفض الزوجان المساس بها من أي غريب.. ويصبح البيت الجديد احب مكان على الارض يأوي الحبيبين

أفكار كثيرة تدور اليوم فى عقل العروسين سارة وعمر بلا تفرقة اليوم لأنهما اصبحا كياناً واحداً

سارة جالسة تضيء جمالاً بفستانها الابيض الملائكي الذى يحمل كل اسرار العذارى وغموض الانثى ودلالها
وعمر المكتمل الأناقة فى بدلته السوداء والذي يشعر باكتمال رجولته لأنه اخيرا سيكتمل وجوده فى هذا العالم باقترانه بنصف روحه وانثى حياته سارة
وقلوب الجميع خاشعة من فرط السعادة والدعاء لله ان يكلل هذا الارتباط ببركته ورضاه سبحانه وتعالى
واذان الجميع متعلقة بشفاة المأذون الذى يتلو آيات المودة والرحمة ويقول خطبة الزواج ويتوقف عند آية: واخذنا منكم ميثاقاً غليظاً.. ليوصي بها عمر ان الرجل يأخذ زوجته أميرة من منزل أهلها ويعقد معهم ميثاقاً غليظاً بألا يجعلها أسيرة فى منزله.. فلا ينسى هذا العهد ابدا ويوصيه بأخلاق الرسول مع زوجاته
ثم يوصي سارة ان تجعل زوجها قرّة عينها ووطنها الذي لا ترضى عنه بديلاً
وتلمع العيون سعادة وخشوعا عندما يعلن المأذون انهما الآن زوجين امام الله وامام العالم

وتبكي سارة فيقترب منها عمر ويلمس يدها لأول مرّة ويقبّلها ويوعدها الاّ تبكي ابداً مادام هو حياً على هذه الارض
فتبتسم وترتعش من لمسة يد زوجها الحبيب وتقول: فلنعقد الآن قراننا بنفسنا.. وتهمس له: زوّجتك نفسي على سنة الله ورسوله وعلى مذهب الامام ابي حنيفة النعمان وعلى الصداق المسمّى بيننا
فيهمس لها: وأنا قبلت زواجك يا زوجتي وحبيبتي وسكني وداري وجنّتي... وقرّة قلبي 
*************



تمـت بحمد الله

----------


## Egypt lover

معقووووووووول خلصت الحلقات ............

بلييييييييز يا متيمة متقوليش آه 

كان نفسي متنتهيش أبدا والله ......... 

على العموم شكرا على الحلقة الراااااااائعة 

مع خالص ودي وإحترامي 



أختك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> المشاكل هتبتدي ........ بعصبية عمر ......... وعناد سارة 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسي يا متيمة على المتابعة المستمرة 
> وفعلا الحلقات بدأت تحما بجد 
> 
> ألف مبروووووووك على التثبيت ........ وبجد الموضوع يستاهل 
> 
> ...


العفو يا قمر
ولو مفيش مشاكل هتبقى مش واقعيه
والله يبارك فيكى يا جميل ربنا يخليكى
والفضل لربنا ثم ام احمد اللى ثبتتلى الموضوع بصراحه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> معقووووووووول خلصت الحلقات ............
> 
> بلييييييييز يا متيمة متقوليش آه 
> 
> كان نفسي متنتهيش أبدا والله ......... 
> 
> على العموم شكرا على الحلقة الراااااااائعة 
> 
> مع خالص ودي وإحترامي 
> ...



لالالالالالالالا
ماخلصتش ولا حاجه
ماتخافيش يا قمر
اللى خلصوا اللى مخطوبين
انما هما خلاص اتجوزوا بقى
والحلقات هتبقى احلى ان شاء الله
تابعوها ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الحلقات تحفة جداْ يا تميمة 
> بس ........ عصبية عمر هتخلي المشاكل تزيد اكتتتتر 
> انا مش بحب الرجل العصبي بيضيع لحظات كتير حلوة


ميرسي يا قمر
انا مش تميمه على فكره انا اختها متيمه
بس مش هتفرق يعنى متخافيش هبقى اقولها
وفعلا الراجل العصبى بيتعب بس اكيد ربنا اداه ميزه تانيه

----------


## thereallove

طيب وبعد كده هنبقي نقرا ايه تاني 

كلميلنا المؤلف يقولنا ايه اخبارهم في عش الزوجيه وتخليه يفضل يكتب لغااااايه .............؟؟؟؟؟


يوميات اكثر من رائعه يا متيمه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اجمل ما في الموضوع انه اتثبت خلالالالالالالالالالالالالاص
> 
> مبروووووووووووك يا متيمه 
> 
> وحلقات لا نريدها ان تنتهي 
> 
> مستنيين الاخيره



الحمد لله ع التثبيت والله
والله يبارك فيك
وعقبالك  ههههههههههههههه

وهى ان شاء الله كثيره نوعا ما 
لا تقلق

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اكثر من رائع يا متيمة
> انا نفسى اعرف مين العبقرى اللى  ألف الحلقات دى
> بجد شكرا ليكى كتير
> ومستنيين الباقى بسرعة



ميرسي يا خالد على رايك بجد
واللى الفتها هى واحده اسمها هبه سيد عبد العاطى
والعفو على ايه بس
وان شاء الله القادم اجمل

----------


## reem1

ميرسى ع الحلقات الرائعة دى
خسارة انها خلصت
بس دا حال الدنيا بقى
الف شكر

----------


## خالد الفارس

شكرا ليكى الف شكر يا متيمة على الحلقات الرائعة

انا سمعت اشاعة ان فى حلقات تانية بعد الجواز

ياريت لو موجودة ما تتاخريش علينا بيها

  ::   ::

----------


## بحر الشوق

على فكره مرسيى جدا على الحلقات 
ونتمنى قراءه الحلقات الجديده 
  بحر الشوق

----------


## mr_virus

معلش على تأخيرى لاكن الدراسه ابدتيت 


بس بجد حلقتين حلوين جدا


فى انتظار يوميات اتنيين مدبسيين (او متجوزيين)

----------


## bascouta

ايه يا متيمه هيا الحلقات كده خلصت والا ايه

انا كده ممكن يجيلى الشلل الرعاش  

اتصرفى اعملى اى حاجه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ايه يا متيمه هيا الحلقات كده خلصت والا ايه
> 
> انا كده ممكن يجيلى الشلل الرعاش  
> 
> اتصرفى اعملى اى حاجه


لا يا قمر ماخلصتش ولا حاجه
ماتقلقيش 
وبعدين بعد الشر عليكى يا جميل

وانا هتصرف اهوه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> معلش على تأخيرى لاكن الدراسه ابدتيت 
> 
> 
> بس بجد حلقتين حلوين جدا
> 
> 
> فى انتظار يوميات اتنيين مدبسيين (او متجوزيين)


ربنا يقويك يا جميل
الدراسه اهم طبعا
وميرسي على رايك

وان شاء الله هنزل حلقات  اتنين مدبسين

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> على فكره مرسيى جدا على الحلقات 
> ونتمنى قراءه الحلقات الجديده 
>   بحر الشوق


العفو يا جميل
وان شاء الله هتلاقى المزيد والمزيد والمزيد
ماتقلقش

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> طيب وبعد كده هنبقي نقرا ايه تاني 
> 
> كلميلنا المؤلف يقولنا ايه اخبارهم في عش الزوجيه وتخليه يفضل يكتب لغااااايه .............؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> يوميات اكثر من رائعه يا متيمه


ماتخافش
انا مكلمه المؤلفه من الاول وهى وافقت على طلبك خصوصا اما عرفت ان سيادتك اللى طالبه

لا بجد فى يوميات اتنين متجوزين
ماتقلقش يعنى
 وميرسي على رايك يا جميل ( يلا برفع من روحك المعنويه يعنى)

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> شكرا ليكى الف شكر يا متيمة على الحلقات الرائعة
> 
> انا سمعت اشاعة ان فى حلقات تانية بعد الجواز
> 
> ياريت لو موجودة ما تتاخريش علينا بيها


العفو يا جميل على ايه بس
وهى مش اشاعه دى حقيقه الحمد لله
ومش هتاخر ان شاء الله
ماتقلقش

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ميرسى ع الحلقات الرائعة دى
> خسارة انها خلصت
> بس دا حال الدنيا بقى
> الف شكر



العفو يا قمر
بس هى مش خلصت ولا حاجه لسه فى اتنين متجوزين

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

يوم الزفاف
 
قــالت سـارة
:
أخيراً أصبحتُ في شقتي.. عشّي الصغير
احساس جميل ان يكون للبنت بيت خاص اختارت فيه كل ركن وكل جزء على ذوقها الخاص تفعل فيه ما تريد وتشعر بالفعل انها ملكة متوّجة
اخيراً انتهت الترتيبات والمشاوير والسهر والخناقات من اجل فرش هذا العش الرائع الصغير
اخيراً انتهى ضجيج الفرح وتفحص المعازيم فيّ كأني هابطة من المريخ وكل واحدة من عواجيز الفرح تمصمص شفايفها وتقول: مش كانت بنتي أحسن؟

تعبت جداً من حمل الفستان الثقيل والحذاء الضيق.. سبحان الله.. هوّ كل احذية العرايس بتكون ضيّقة ليه؟

واخيراً اخيراً ح اكون لوحدي
ايه ده.. صوت عمر بيقول: مدام عمر اجمع عندي بالخطوة السريعة
مدام؟.. انا يا بيه؟
***********
عمـر: ايه يا ستي سرحانة في ايه ده كله؟.. هو علشان مفيش حد فى جمالك النهاردة يبقى خلاص؟.. لا يا هانم انا لما انده عليكي تيجي قبل ما انده مفهوم ؟.. وبعدين فين القطة علشان ادبحهالك ؟
سـارة: انت عاوز تاكل قطط النهاردة ولا ايه؟.. لو دبحتها ح اطبخهالك فورا
عمـر: تطبخيها ؟!!.. بنات اخر زمن يعني مش خايفة مني ؟
سـارة:  لا مش خايفة.. أنا فرحانة جداً.. وانت ؟ 
عمـر: انا أسعد انسان في الدنيا.. اول مرة بنتكلم انا وانتي من غير الف محرم وعزول في بيتنا.. بجد البيت جميل أوي.. ذوقك طلع يجنن يا سارة لما كل حاجة اتفرشت.. واجمل ما فيه ان حبيبتي فيه.. لا لا.. مفيش كسوف خالص.. خلّصنا الحدوتة دي.. شوفي انا باقول علشان ربنا يكرمنا في حياتنا نصلي انا وانتي ركعتين نبدأ بيهم حياتنا علشان ربنا يبارك لنا كل خطوة.. ماشي ؟
سـارة: ماشي يا حبييبي
عمـر: حبيبي؟!!.. لا يا ستي قومى غيّرى هدومك واتوضى احسن كده مش مصلّيين خالص
***********
قــالت سـارة
:

قمت ودخلت حجرة النوم.. ولا أدري عندما دخلتها لماذا ارتجفت؟؟
الله يسامح كل البنات اللي رعّبونا لما اتجوزوا.. ليه يعني هيّ حرب؟.. انا مش ح افكر فى حاجة علشان ما اديهاش عياط من اولها
يا خبر.. ايه كل الجيبونات اللي في الفستان دي انا كنت شايلة حديد زي المصارعين مش فستان.. لازم يعذبوا البنات فى كل شىء.. والله حرام الغلب ده

غيّرت الفستان باعجوبة وارتديت عباءة جميلة مطرّزة ولم أجرؤ ان ارتدي الطقم الذى اوصتني أمي ان أرتديه... العالم دي بتهرّج أكيد
وتوضئت في حمام غرفة النوم وأزلت ماكياج الفرح وأسدلت شعري ليراه عمر لأول مرة وخرجت له لأجده غيّر البدلة وارتدى البيجاما التي أوصانى العالم كله ان أهديها له وكأن الجوازة ستفشل لو لم تُهدي العروس عريسها بيجاما يوم الزفاف وسيُكتب الخبر فى الصفحة الاولى

وجدته ينظر لي نظرة كلها اعجاب وحب واستقبلني مهللاً: انا عرفت دلوقت ليه الحجاب فُرِض.. لو كنتي بتخرجي بشعرك الجميل ده كانت حصلت مظاهرة.. يالاّ يا ستي نصلي أحسن كده مش ح ينفع خالص

وصليتُ وراء زوجى لأول مرة واحسست احساس رائع ان زوجي الامام وان الله شاهد علينا ونحن نبتهل بين يديه ان يرزقنا السعادة والتوفيق.. ودعا عمر دعاء طويل وأمّنت عليه وانا أدعو من قلبي ان يحقق الله كل كلمة فيه وان يكون زوجي الحبيب حبيباً طوال العمر وألاّ يفرقنا إلاّ الموت والا يدخل الشيطان بيننا ابداً

وانهينا الصلاة وجلسنا واحتضن عمر يدي فى يده لأول مرة فارتجفت وظهر عليّ ارتباكي وصاحبني خوفي واسترجعت كل الحكايات المفزعة التى سمعتها من أغلب البنات.. وواضح ان خوفي كان ظاهر.. وكأن عمر قرأ أفكارى فوجدته يحنو عليّ ويقول: ايه يا سارة الرعب ده كله.. ايه يا حبيبتي هيّ حرب؟..  ما تخافيش من اي حاجة خالص وسيبك من الاوهام دي وحواديت البنات الفارغة.. لو كانت الارتباط مفزع كده ما كانش الاسلام سمى الليلة دي ليلة البناء.. يعنى الزوجين بيبنوا حياتهم فى الليلة دي.. وكان سماها ليلة الحرب العالمية.. مش كده؟.. وياستي علشان تطمني انا عاوز اتكلم معاكي واستمتع ان انا وانتى لوحدنا لأول مرة وبعدين كل حاجة تيجي على مهلها

أحسست بجبل أزيح من فوق صدري وشكرت تفهم عمر ورقته المتناهية
وتحدثنا طويلاً طويلاً كأني طوال عمري لم أتحدث.. وكان أعذب حديث شعرت به فى حياتي أتكلم مع زوجي وحبيبي وفتحت له قلبي وسقط حاجز الخجل مني وأخرجت كنز المشاعر التى كنت أخبؤها من يوم ان تشكلتُ أنثى الى اليوم وأعطيتها الى الرجل الذى ارتبطت به

ووقتها عرفت عظمة الاسلام فى تحريم العلاقات المحرمة.. والا كيف تشعر الفتاة بهذا الشلال من المشاعر الفياضة البكر لو كانت ألقت مشاعرها لهذا وذاك ووصلت الى زوجها وهى مليئة بمرارات التجارب الفاشلة؟

وشيئا فشيئا سقطت الرهبة و الحواجز بيننا وتحدثت القلوب والعيون و.......... سكتت شهرزاد عن الكلام المباح
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع
*

----------


## thereallove

يا ســــــــــــلام يا ســـــــــــــــلام 

ربنا يخليكي لينا يا متيمه واليوميات تفضل علي طووووووووووووول

----------


## Egypt lover

حلقة ممتازة يا متيمه والله .........

شكرا على تفاعلك السريع معانا .

----------


## kalecoper

*انت لحقتى نفسك انا كنت لسه داخل اقول ضحكوا علينا و مفيش حلقات جواز لما قريت كلمه الحلقه الاخيره*

*بس الحمد لله* 

*تحياتى*

----------


## مزهلة

الله الله ما شاء الله يالا فين باقى الحلقات
والله احلى يوميات قراتها فى حياتى

----------


## ريـم

يا ربي ! هو فيه أجمل من كده ؟!

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يا ســــــــــــلام يا ســـــــــــــــلام 
> 
> ربنا يخليكي لينا يا متيمه واليوميات تفضل علي طووووووووووووول


ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يخليك 
ويارب تفضل على طول
انا كمان نفسي والله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> حلقة ممتازة يا متيمه والله .........
> 
> شكرا على تفاعلك السريع معانا .



ميرسي يا قمر على ردك ومتابعتك
والعفو يا جميل على ايه بس

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> *انت لحقتى نفسك انا كنت لسه داخل اقول ضحكوا علينا و مفيش حلقات جواز لما قريت كلمه الحلقه الاخيره*
> 
> *بس الحمد لله* 
> 
> *تحياتى*


طيب الحمد لله ربنا انقذنى يعنى
ويارب تكون عجبتك الحلقه الجديده

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الله الله ما شاء الله يالا فين باقى الحلقات
> والله احلى يوميات قراتها فى حياتى


ميرسي يا قمر على ردك وتفاعلك
والله انا مبسوطه جدا ان اول مشاركه ليكى كان ف الموضوع ده
والحمد لله انها عجبتك
وانتظرى المزيد ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يا ربي ! هو فيه أجمل من كده ؟!


ولسه اللى جاى احلى يا جميل ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

الصباحيّــة
 
قــالت ســارة
:
استيقظتُ من نومي وانا لا أدري اين انا.. وأخذتُ أتفحص المكان بدقة وانا أبحث عن حجرتي القديمة فلا أجدها ووجدت عمر نائم على السرير فانتفضت وكدت اصرخ فى وجهه..  ثم تذكرت كل شيء.. وأخذت أضحك في سرّي وانا أتذكر أمي وهي تقول لي: انتي يا سارة لما بتصحي من النوم ممكن تطلبي البوليس للّي قدامك عقبال ما تعرفي انتي فين ؟
عندها حق لازم اتخلص من العادة دى مش كل يوم ح أصحى الراجل مفزوع كده
وأفقت لأجد ان جرس التليفون يرنّ منذ فترة وخرجت على أطراف أصابعي حتى لا أوقظ عمر... ووجدتها ماما كما توقعت.. الحمد لله انها لم تكن حماتي
ماما: صباح الخير يا ست العرايس.. صباحيّة مباركة
أنا: صباح النور يا حبيبتي
ماما: انا ما نمتش خالص قلقانة عليكي
أنا: الحمد لله كويسة
-آه لو الامهات تبطل القلق ده-
ماما: طيب يا سارة احنا ح نيجيلك بعد الضهر شوية  
أنا: تنوّري يا ماما
طبعا ماما أُحبطت من ردي.. خلاص فعلا حاسة ان لي حياة مستقلّة واني لست في حاجة اني أقول كل شيء لماما.. وبعدين عاوزة ماما تتعود على الوضع ده علشان ما يحصلش مشاكل بعد كده

وضعت السماعة لأجد التليفون يرنّ مرة أخرى.. واضح ان تليفوننا هو الوحيد في مصر.. لأجد مكالمة مشابهة من حماتي وانهم برضه ح ييجوا بعد الضهر
والدعوة عامة وحتبقى لمّة
***********
استيقظ عمر وهو يبتسم ويقول: صباح الفل يا حبيبتي اهو ده الصباح ولاّ بلاش.. بجد ملكة حتى وانتي صاحية من النوم
ابتسمتُ له وقلت أسدّ نِفسه بسرعة فأخبرته ان كل العالم ح ييجيلنا بعد الظهر يعني بعد ساعة تقريباً  
ووجدته يقول: يا ستي يشرّفوا بس بجد المفروض ان الأهل يسيبوا العرايس شوية ياخدوا على الوضع الجديد وعلى الحياة الجديدة مش هجوم كده من أولها.. ماهمّ لسه سايبنّا من كام ساعة.. حيكون حصل لنا ايه يعنى؟.. وبعدين انا ما نمتش طول الليل من شخيرك يا سارة
شخيري !!!؟
وكان ردي ان قذفته بكل مخدات الأنتريه ولقّنته درسا لا ينساه فى احترام حرمه المصون اللي هيّ أنا
عمـر: يا ساتر يا رب ده انتى شرّانية أوي.. الواحد ما يعرفش يهزّر معاكي شوية؟
أنا: لا يا سيدي ما عندناش رجالة يهزروا.. يالاّ تعالى نشوف ح نقدم للجماعة ايه
ودخلنا المطبخ وأعددنا ما سنقدمه للضيوف واعدنا ترتيب المنزل علشان الناس اللي ح تيجي تتفرّج على الفرش الجديد وغيّرت ملابسي وارتديت طقم جديد وحذاء بكعب عالي لأول مرة وربنا يستر واعرف امشى فيه
وخلاص بقى ح اعيش فى دور المدام.. وجدت الباب بيرن ووجدت الاسرتين سوا مش عارفة ازاي؟

لقيت نفسي مفروض أستقبل حوالي 18 فرد مرة واحدة.. ليه كده بس؟
ما علينا.. المشكلة الأزلية ان الناس اللي بتيجي بتتفرّج على كل الشقة حتى المطبخ.. يعني المفروض ان اول ما الناس يشربوا حاجة أغسل الكاسات فوراً علشان الفرجة تبقى كاملة
وهكذا لقيت نفسي تحولت الى نحلة مكوكية اشيل وأحط وأغسل وأفرّج الزباين.. أقصد الضيوف.. على الشقة حتة حتة
ومش عارفة ليه العروسة بتفتح النيش والدواليب وكل الفرش وكل الأطقم لكل واحد ييجي؟؟.. فعلا حرب المفروض الضيوف ييجوا يقعدوا في الصالون فترة بسيطة ويلقوا نظرة سريعة على الفرش ويباركوا ويمشوا وخلاص وبلاش التفتيش الذاتى ده.. لكن تقول ايه الواحد كان اتجوز فى الصين أحسن
***********
قــال عمــر
:
ايه الشغلانة دي ؟.. ده بيت ابويا ما كانش زحمة كده
الناس دي ح تمشى امتى؟
انا تعبت.. وسارة ياعيني ما قعدتش لحظة ولمّا جيت أشيل معاها الصواني ماما قالت لي: يعني عمرك ما ساعدتني في البيت يا عمر ؟
الحمد لله ان سارة كانت فى المطبخ مش ناقصين نكد
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
وأخيراً أخيراً مشيوا وانا اكاد أبكى من التعب لأني اصلاً لسه تعبانة من مجهود الفرح.. حرام الظلم ده
وجدت ماما تميل على وهيّ ماشية وتقول لي خلى بالك من نفسك يا سارة وماتتعبيش نفسك (مش عارفة ازاى؟).. وعلى فكرة خالك وخالتك واولادهم جايين لكم بعد العصر شوية ...... وعمة عمر وجوزها واولادها جايين بالليل
!!!!!!!!
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام
***********
قــالت ســارة
:

يااااااااااه.. دى فعلاً حرب.. ايه كل المهنئين دول انا حاسة اني كنت عانس مثلا ومصر كلها مش مصدقة انى اتجوزت فجايين يتأكدوا بنفسهم أحسن تطلع اشاعة
ضيوف ضيوف ضيوف طول النهار والليل ومفروض أكون طول الوقت مستعدة ولابسة لبس فى منتهى الشياكة وكعب عالي حتى لو لطعونا ساعتين تلاتة مش مهم.. كعادة المصريين يقولوا لك: حنعدى عليك اخر النهار
الكلمة دى بتثير جنوني.. يعني الساعة كام ؟ وطبعا لازم البيت يبقى مفيش فيه ذرة تراب او طبق في الحوض طوال اليوم علشان حملة التفتيش الذاتية وتكون النتيجة اننا مش عارفين نخرج ولا نتفسح ولا حتى الواحد يقعد على راحته 
حاجة تفلق
***********

قــال عمــر
:
هو الجواز ح يطلع مقلب ولا ايه يا رجالة؟؟؟
انا حاسس اني في الصين الشعبية رجالة وستات والكارثة في الاطفال اللي مش بيحلى لهم أكل الشيكولاتة ومسح ايديهم الا فى الصالون اللي الواحد دافع فيه دم قلبه.. واللي يفرس أكتر موضوع الهدايا ده.. كل واحد جت له هدية مش عاجباه ييجي ويديهالنا وطبعا احنا كمان مش محتاجينها وقليل جدا الهدايا النقدية.. الواحد بقى على الحديدة من مصاريف الجواز والفرح وقلنا ح تفرج من نقوط الفرح يقوموا يدوها هدايا مالهاش لازمة؟ ده الواحد كده مش ح يعرف يعمل منظر في شهر العسل ولا ايه و مش ح اعرف أفسح سارة فى مكان كويس ؟
شكلها كده ح ترسى على شقة خالي في اسكندرية مع سلفة ابوية لا ترد.. وربنا يستر وما تحصلش مشاكل
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
نقعت رجلي في ماء وملح من كتر الوقوف وأخذت قرص مسكن وانا أعاني من علامات كساح مبكر... ونزعت فيشة التليفون كي لا يتصل أحد اخر ويتحفني بالخبر الميمون: انه جاى في السكة
 وأغمضت عيني.. وجدت عمر يضع يده على جبيني ويقول لي : سلامتك يا حبيبتى من التعب.. معلش انا ح اريحك حالا.. يالاّ قومي رتبي الشنط ح نسافر حالا
رددت كالملسوعة: ايه.. أقوم ؟.. وكمان نسافر حرام عليك انا ح اموت خلااااااااااص انا مش ح اتحرك ابدا من هنا
عمـر: يا حبيبتى مفيش حل تاني.. انا خلاص ح اتجنن من كتر الدوشة لازم نهرب من هنا ونستمتع بشهر العسل انتي ناسية اننا ح نرجع شغلنا بعد أسبوع ؟
أنا: طيب والفلوس يا عمر ؟
عمـر: ولا يهمك يا حبيبتي جوزك اتصرّف.. جيب السبع ما يخلاش
أنا: طيب والناس اللي عمّالة تيجي دي حيتجي ما تلاقيناش ؟
عمـر: أحسن.. يبقوا يقعدوا مع البواب.. والله ده انا مسافر مخصوص علشان اهرب منهم ونكون انا وانتي بس فى الدنيا
أنا: طيب مش أستأذن ماما وبابا الأول ؟
فنظر اليّ عمر بغضب هائل وقال لي: قومي دلوقتي يا سارة حضري الشنط حالاً حنسافر بعد ساعة.. قبل ما أفقد أعصابي
فانتفضتُ من أمامه لأحضر الشنط فورا وانا لا أعرف ماذا أغضبه الى هذا الحد.. علشان قلت أستأذن بابا طيب ما انا لسه مش واخده على دور المدام ده.. واضح اني متجوزة أسد وانا مش واخدة بالي
وفي السيارة أخدت بالي اني أول مرة أركب مع عمر لوحدنا كان احساس رائع والاجمل انى تركته هو يقود الدفة ويوجهنا الى حيث يشاء
احساس جميل بالقاء المسئولية على الرجل وانتي تنعمي بالراحة والاطمئنان.. سبحان الله حتى القوامة للرجل التي تغضب منها النساء ما أجمله من احساس
وأغمضت عيني ونمت.. واستيقظت لأجد نسيم الاسكندرية الرائع وعمر يوقظني كطفلة صغيرة ويقول لي: قومي بقى يا عروسة.. وصلنا شقة خالي اللي حكيت لك عنها
وصعدنا الشقة ووجدتها صغيرة لكن مشرقة وجميلة وأخذ عمر يفرجني على جميع الغرف وخرجنا البلكونة لنستمتع بمنظر البحر الرائع ولكني وجدت فتاة جميلة وجذابة ذات شعر حريري وقوام ممشوق فى مثل سني تقريبا فى البلكونة المجاورة لنا تماما صاحت عندما رأت عمر وقالت بدلال كبير: حمدالله على السلامة يا عمر مش كنت تقول لى انك جاي ؟.. كده انا زعلانة منك
ثم انتبهتْ أخيراً الى الحشرة الموجودة بجواره اللي هي انا وقالت بتساؤل ممزوج بغضب: مين دي يا عمر ؟؟؟؟؟
***********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..
***********

----------


## معاذ رياض

> اشكرك بجد
> لانى كنت هموت واعرف مين اللى كاتبها
> وانا فى اول موضوعى كتبت انها كانت ايميلات بتيجى لى
> وكنت هموت واعرف هى حقيقيه ولا تاليف
> بجد ميرسي


العفو ، ودي وصلة أول حلقة في بص وطل :
http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_70_03.html

ودي الثانية :
http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_72_03.html

ياريت بس اللي ينقل الموضوعات يكتب اسم المؤلفة علشان الأمانة العلمية ..

وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ..

----------


## Tiger Woman

تحفه و جميلة وروعه و رمانسيه اوى اوى اوى 
وتسلم ايدك يا متيمه على الجمال ده

بصى يا متيمه لو فى حلقات بجد الجوزا و هيفضلوا بالجمال ده اكتبيها منتظرين 
لو هتختلف عن الشكل الرائع و الاحساس الرائع ده يبقى بلاش خلينا فى الحلم الجميل ده

----------


## redag

> العفو ، ودي وصلة أول حلقة في بص وطل :
> http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_70_03.html
> 
> ودي الثانية :
> http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_72_03.html
> 
> ياريت بس اللي ينقل الموضوعات يكتب اسم المؤلفة علشان الأمانة العلمية ..
> 
> وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ..




طيب سؤال بليز يا اخى معاذ فى حالة انه ميعرفش اسم المؤلف يفضل بقى الموضوع مستخبى عشان منعرفش مين اللى مألفه ولا ننشره ونقول انه من تاليف حد تانى منعرفش اسمه واذا كنت انت تعرف اسم المؤالفه وقولته يبقى خدت ثواب برضه لكن متيمه مغلطتش وقالت من الاول دى مجرد اميلات بتجيلها 
وبرضه ياريت توصل للمؤالفه اعجاب كل الناس اللى قروا الموضوع وانبهارهم بموهبتها الفظيعه ما شاء الله 
وشكرا
ريداج عشان الامانه العلميه
هههههههههههه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> العفو ، ودي وصلة أول حلقة في بص وطل :
> http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_70_03.html
> 
> ودي الثانية :
> http://www.boswtol.com/2004_2005/mas...aba_72_03.html
> 
> ياريت بس اللي ينقل الموضوعات يكتب اسم المؤلفة علشان الأمانة العلمية ..
> 
> وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ..



على فكره انا اول ما نقلت الموضوع قلت انى مش اعرف مين المؤلف وقصدت انى اقول انها ايميلات كانت بتيجى لى عشان محدش يفتكر ان انا المؤلفه
واول اما لاقيتك كتبت اسم الؤلفه فرحت اوى انى عرفت مين اللى كاتبها
ولو تلاحظ ان فى رد من الردود اللى موجوده لاقيت حد سأل مين اللى الف الحلقات دى
فرديت عليه وقلت له اسم المؤلفه الحقيقي
يعنى انا براعى الامانه العلميه بس اما اعرفها الاول
ولا حقعد اخمن مع نفسي يا ترى مين المؤلف يا ترى مين
و..
ميرسي على مرورك

----------


## مزهلة

فعلا يمتيمة دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى
واول موضوع اقراه كمان وعجبنى جدا جدا 
وعوزة اعرف ابه هيحصل بعد كده
وميرسى ليكى يمتيمة وفى انتظار البااااااااقى

----------


## ريـم

يا نهار ! الغيرة هتبتدي !!

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> فعلا يمتيمة دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى
> واول موضوع اقراه كمان وعجبنى جدا جدا 
> وعوزة اعرف ابه هيحصل بعد كده
> وميرسى ليكى يمتيمة وفى انتظار البااااااااقى


الحمد لله انها اول مشاركه وكانت هنا
وان شاء الله المنتدى كله كمان يعجبك ياقمر 
لانه ماشاء الله تحفه اصلا
وان شاء الله اللى جاى احلى
والعفو يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يا نهار ! الغيرة هتبتدي !!



خير خير
ماتقلقيش :Love:  
وميرسي يا قمر على مرورك

----------


## نانيس

شكرا يا متيمة على هذه اليوميات الجميلة
في انتظار الحلقة القادمة.

----------


## معاذ رياض

ريداج ،
متيمه الرحمن ،

أنا عارف أن المنتدى هنا فيه أمانة ، أنا قصدي لو حد حاينقل الكلام ده منتدى تاني أو يبعته بالميل لحد.. 

لأن لو أي حد فيكم عمل بحث في جوجل عن "يوميات اثنين مخطوبين" حايلاقي نفس النص ده في مئات (مش مبالغة) المنتديات .. وتلاقي منتدى موقعها باسم طارق ، ومنتدى تاني باسم محمد ، ومنتدى خليجي موقعها باسم أم فهد !

أنا بلغت الكاتبة بالنجاح اللي عاملاه قصصها ، وهي احتمال تنزل كتاب قريب فيه مجموعة من قصصها أتوقع إنه حايكسر الدنيا .. لما ينزل حاقول لكم طبعا ..

----------


## redag

سورى ممكن اكون فهمتك غلط بس عموما كويس جدااااااااااااااا موضوع الكتاب ده ربنا يوفقها ويوفقنا ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

معلش على تاخيرى فى الردود يا متيمة لكن الموضوع جميل فعلا

انتى عارفة طبعا انا بستنى اليوميات دى على ايميلى بفارغ الصبر

يالا ربنا يعينك على نقلها هيا رائعة فعلا

مرسى يا قمر

----------


## ريـم

انت إلي ميرسي يا متيمة على الوقت الجميل إلي بنقضي نقرأ اليوميات !

----------


## Maruko

اليوميااااااااااات تحفة يا متيمة 

ومستنيييييييييييييين البااااااااقي

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ريداج ،
> متيمه الرحمن ،
> 
> أنا عارف أن المنتدى هنا فيه أمانة ، أنا قصدي لو حد حاينقل الكلام ده منتدى تاني أو يبعته بالميل لحد.. 
> 
> لأن لو أي حد فيكم عمل بحث في جوجل عن "يوميات اثنين مخطوبين" حايلاقي نفس النص ده في مئات (مش مبالغة) المنتديات .. وتلاقي منتدى موقعها باسم طارق ، ومنتدى تاني باسم محمد ، ومنتدى خليجي موقعها باسم أم فهد !
> 
> أنا بلغت الكاتبة بالنجاح اللي عاملاه قصصها ، وهي احتمال تنزل كتاب قريب فيه مجموعة من قصصها أتوقع إنه حايكسر الدنيا .. لما ينزل حاقول لكم طبعا ..



اسفه اذا كنت فهمتك غلط انا كمان
واسفه لو كان اسلوبى جامد شويه
بس معلش اعذرنى
تخيلت انك بتوجه ليا الكلام ده
وياريت تبلغ المؤلفه اعجابى الفظيع بالموضوع ده
وياريت موضوع الكتاب ده
هيبقى جامد اكيد
وربنا يوفقها يارب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> معلش على تاخيرى فى الردود يا متيمة لكن الموضوع جميل فعلا
> 
> انتى عارفة طبعا انا بستنى اليوميات دى على ايميلى بفارغ الصبر
> 
> يالا ربنا يعينك على نقلها هيا رائعة فعلا
> 
> مرسى يا قمر



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لا يا قمر مفيش تاخير ولا حاجه
وربنا يخليكى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> انت إلي ميرسي يا متيمة على الوقت الجميل إلي بنقضي نقرأ اليوميات !


ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
والحمد لله انها عاجباكى اوى كده

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اليوميااااااااااات تحفة يا متيمة 
> 
> ومستنيييييييييييييين البااااااااقي



ميرسي يا قمر ياللى بقالنا كتير مش بنشوفك
وان شاء الله الباقى اجمل واجمل

----------


## Tiger Woman

يعنى ايه يا متيمه عايزة تفهمينى ان انا الوحيدة اللى مش شفتى ردها هه
ولا قصك بالحركة ده انى ما ادخلشى الموضوع تانى 
طب بالعند فيكى بقى هدخل و هكمل باقى الحلقات و هقرى و هعلق كمان بس خلاص

----------


## Egypt lover

الله يا متيمة بجد حلقات تحفة ........

والله بجد تسلمي على الموضوع الهااااااااايل .

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يعنى ايه يا متيمه عايزة تفهمينى ان انا الوحيدة اللى مش شفتى ردها هه
> ولا قصك بالحركة ده انى ما ادخلشى الموضوع تانى 
> طب بالعند فيكى بقى هدخل و هكمل باقى الحلقات و هقرى و هعلق كمان بس خلاص


لا والله يا قمر انا اقصد برضه
انا قريت الرد والله
بس اتلخمت بعدها ف الرد على الاخ معاذ لانى كنت فاهماه غلط
ومعلش يا قمر اعذرينى بجد
واسفه لتانى مره
انتى منورانا اصلا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الله يا متيمة بجد حلقات تحفة ........
> 
> والله بجد تسلمي على الموضوع الهااااااااايل .



تسلمى يا قمر
ربنا يخليكى
وميرسي على ردك الرقيق ده

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
وقفتُ ارتجف من الغضب والدهشة والحيرة  من هذه التي جاءت لتهدم أحلامي في السعادة وتحادث حبيبي بكل هذا الدلال والذى يحمل فى طيّاته الكثير من الذكريات المشتركة بينهما.. من اولها كده ياربي ؟
لا اقدر حتى على المواجهة.. اشعر ان كلامي سيكون صراخا.. وانا لا أحب ان تسمع الانسة المبجّلة الملاصقة لنا اني اتشاجر معه بسببها فهي هكذا ستشعر بانتصار
نظرتُ لعمر نظرة ناريّة تحمل غضب العمر كله وتركته ودخلت لحجرة النوم ووجهي مشتعل من الغضب وأخذت اغرز اظافري فى الوسادة حتى كادت ان تتمزق من ضغط يدي وانا أغالب الدموع بشدة.. فتبعني عمر ووضع يده برقة على كتفى وقال لي بكل براءة: مالك يا سارة فيه حاجة؟
فنظرتُ اليه نظرة نارية أخرى وأزحت يده من على كتفي وصرخت فيه: وكمان بتسأل مالِك؟.. انا اللي عاوزة اعرف مين الهانم دي وازاي تكلمك بالدلع ده كله؟.. وايه اللى كان بينك وبينها او يمكن لحد دلوقتي كمان؟
رد باستنكار: لحد دلوقتي؟ حاسبي يا سارة انتي كده بتغلطي
قلت بعصبية: طب يا سيدى ما تزعلش.. ايه اللى كان بينك وبينها.. يالا احكيلي انا نفسي اشوف فيلم رومانسي من زمان.. واوعى تقولي مفيش حاجة.. من فضلك انا مش طفلة قدامك
رد برفق كأنه خائف على ان اموت من فرط ثورتي: طيب ممكن تهدّي نفسك علشان نعرف نتفاهم؟
 رددت وانا ارتجف: مش ح اهدى الا لما تقول لي كان فيه حاجة ولاّ لأ ؟
صمتَ طويلا قبل ان يجيب بصوت لا يُسمع: ايوة كان فيه
!!!!!!
***********
 انهرتُ عندما سمعت هذه الكلمة الكريهة وتمنيت ساعتها لو كان كذب عليّ او انكر او فبرك لي اي حكاية.. وانا كي أُرضي غروري الانثوي سأبتلعها.. لكن ان يعترف امامي هكذا.. ولم استطع ان اواصل التفكير أكثر فانهارت دموعى بلا توقف
أخذني عمر بين أحضانه وهو يهدهدني كطفل صغير يرفض النوم.. وقال لي: الحمد لله.. انا عرفت دلوقتي حاجتين.. انك مجنونة وعرفت انك بتحبيني جدا.. والا ايه لازمة الجنان اللي انتي عاملاه ده؟ 
وهممت ان أرد ولكن أغلق فمي بيده وهو يقول: بصّي ياسارة لغة الصراخ دي مش ح توصّل لحاجة ابدا انا ح أقول لك على كل حاجة بس لما تهدي الاول خلاص؟
مسحتُ دموعي كالاطفال وانا اقول اتفضل احكي بس اياك تكدب
مسح دموعى هو أيضاً برفق وقال لي: يا حبيبتي ما كنت كذبت من الاول وخلصت من الفيلم ده وضحكت عليكي وخلاص.. بصي يا ستى.. انتي عارفة ان دي شقة خالي من زمان جداً.. ومن واحنا اطفال واحنا بنيجى نصيف هنا وساعات نقضي بالشهرين هنا.. وانتي شايفة ان الشقق لازقة فى بعض وطبيعي جدا ح يكون لينا علاقة بالجيران.. وشيرين يا ستي بنت الدكتور محمود جارنا خريجة ألسن وخريجة مدارس لغات وبنت مثقفة وجميلة زى ما انتي شفتي
قلتً بعصبية: من فضلك بلاش الغزل ده قدامي.. انتوا متفقين عليّ ولا ايه؟ 
فقال لي: لا ياحبيبتي ده انتي حبي وعمري كله والله.. المهم انا ياستي حسيت في فترة من الفترات اني ميّال لها وهي كمان بادلتني نفس الشعور بس عمري ما حسيت انه حب مكتمل.. كل ما كنت آجي اخد خطوة ارجع خطوتين.. حتى انى لم اصارحها ابدا بحبي لأني ما تأكدتش ابدا من مشاعري تجاهها ولم تُشعرني هي ابدا بالاستقرار
***********
لا أدري لماذا وقتها بعدت الغيرة الحارقة قليلا.. وشعرتُ اني أُحادث صديقا يقص على مشكلة وليس زوجي.. وسألته : ليه.. كانت ايه المشكلة بينكم ؟
قال: المشكلة كانت جرأتها الشديدة وانها دائما مقتحمة وتكلم اي شاب او رجل بمنتهى البساطة والود ولو ما كنتش عارف اخلاقها وتربيتها واسرتها كنت شكّيت في اخلاقها.. ولكن تكويني كرجل شرقي متديّن ماقدرتش اني اقبل وضع زي ده وكلمتها عدة مرات ولكن بلا فائدة فثقافتها وطريقة دراستها وتربيتها المميزة تجعلها شديدة الثقة بنفسها حتى لا ترى ان حاجز الحياء فى الفتاة له مبرر.. وهكذا أخذت قرار نهائي بالابتعاد وخاصة انني لم اكلمها في شيء صريح عن مشاعري وابتعدت عن هذه الشقة لمدة عامين حتى لا اراها.. ودخلتها فقط فى شهر العسل اللى حبيبتي عاوزة تقلبه غم

هدئتْ دموعى وانا أشعر بحرارة صدق كلامه لأنه لم يكن مضطر ان يخبرني كل هذه التفاصيل لو لم يكن صادقا وسألته: طيب يعني حبيتها بجد ؟
أجاب بسرعة: لا والله.. بجد كان مجرد انجذاب مش حب.. والا كنت اتغاضيت عن عيوبها وخطبتها.. انا ما حبتش في حياتي الا مجنونة واحدة عمّالة تعيّط زي الاطفال
سألته: أمال بتكلّمك كده ليه زي ماتكون مراتك وقفشتك مع واحدة تانية  ؟
 رد عليّ قائلاً: يا حبيبتي ماهي اسلوبها كده.. أعملّها ايه يعني؟.. خلاص بقى يا سارة هو احنا نخلص من الضيوف تطلع لنا الست هانم دي؟.. سبحان الله ده انا سمعت عن شهر العسل ده حواديت الف ليلة وليلة.. واضح انك اخدت مقلب ياواد يا عمر.. يا ريتك كنت اتجوزت شيري
اغتظت من الكلمة فقلت: شيري ؟! طيب روح لها بقى يا أخويا خليها تنفعك

وأخذتُ أدفعه خارج الحجرة وأغلقتُ الباب على نفسى من الداخل وانا أشعر ان جبل قد أزيح من على صدري واني ضخمت الموضوع بغباء قبل ان اعرف الحقيقة.. كم هي قاسية الغيرة وكم أعشق هذا الرجل الاسمر بجنون

وفي الخارج كان عمر يدق على الباب وينادي: افتحى يا سارة الله يهديكي.. يا بنتي افتحي انا تعبت.. طيب علشان خاطري.. ده الضيوف أهون ياشيخة.. يا مجنونة افتحي.. طيب يا سارة خلاص براحتك انا ح انزل شوية بس خلّي بالك الاوضة اللي انتى فيها دي كان دايماً فيها فار !!!.. باي يا حبيبتي بقى

وطبعا فتحت الباب كالملسوعة  وانا اصرخ: فاااااااااار؟.. وأجرى كي ألحق عمر قبل ان يتركنى مع الفار وحدي نقضي شهر العسل سويا !! وخطوت خطوة واحدة.. وجدت نفسى بين ذراعيه وهو يضحك ولم أستطع الهرب ولا الكلام............ وسكتت شهرزاد عن الكلام المباح
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
***********

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ظللت طيلة الساعات الماضية أغالب الزمن لأنهي قراءة ما فاتني لأشارككم استجداء أختنا متيمة قبل كل حلقة جديدة
استجداء؟!!
ايه الكلام الكبير ده؟  :Elvis:  
مش عارف يا جماعة بحاول أبعد استخدامي للفصحي في قاعة فك التكشيرة دي ومبعرفشي برضه  :2:  
علي العموم أنا قريت لحد جوازهم وعايز أعلق بعد اذنكم في ضوء كل اللي قريته لحد دلوقتي
القصة واقعية لأبعد حد وأنا بختلف مع أي واحد بيقول عكس كده
حتي لو كانت قصة كتبتها بنت اسمها هبة فده مبينفيش كونها حقيقية
أنا سبق وكتبت قصة قصيرة ونشرتها ومحدش عرف انها خاصة بيَّ بالفعل أو نتاج تجربة حقيقية
قد يكون جداً أغلب اللي حطته في القصة حقيقي مع اختلاف بعض التفاصيل وأسماء الأبطال
بالنسبة لعادل فلاحظت ان أغلب البنات بتعيب عليه عصبيته وحده .. يا جماعة سارة هي كمان بتغلط وبتقابل غلطها بالدلع والدلال
الموضوع عمره ما كان ولد ولا بنت ..الموضوع موضوع ولد وبنت
والقضية وما فيها ازاي سارة تمتص غضب عادل وتيجي علي نفسها حتي لو كان غلطان وازاي عادل يمتص غلطات سارة وييجي علي نفسه في أوقات تانية
وبالمناسبة فمن الطبيعي ان الذكر يكون ثوري ومن الطبيعي ان الأنثي تكون أكثر هدوءاً
لكن للأسف ده مبيستمرش أبداً
مود البنت وحالتها النفسية بتتغير بسرعة بعد الخلفة مباشرة .. بتبقي أكثر عصبية من الراجل وده أنا شوفته وبشوفه في كل مكان حوليا ، مش هقول واحد ولا اتنين
الراجل الحليم ماسك الجرنان أو بيتفرج علي النشرة ومراته بتزعقله وبتبهدله علشان يشوف الولد وأخلاقه أو يروح مع البنت لناظر المدرسة علشان يشتكي زميلتها اللي بتضايقها
أي بنت عدت ال15 سنة .. تقدر تشوف في بيتها مين اللي بيبقي عنده حلم وهدوء وكياسة أكبر الأب ولا الأم .. طبعاً الأب والبنات بتلمس ده فيهم أكتر من الأولاد .. طب مهي الأم دي كانت زي سارة كده خجولة واحتمال كبير كان خجلها أكتر من خجل سارة بتاع عشر مرات بس ظروف العيشة وتربية الاولاد بتصنع منها بمرور الوقت وبتطبع عليها صفات الرجل .. مكنتش بتعرف تتصرف لوحدها ودلوقتي بيتقال عليها بعشر رجالة
وياريت يا جماعة الحياة تفضل وردية البنت زي ما احنا عايزينها والولد زي ما احنا عايزينه بس الواقع دايماً مختلف
بالنسبة للقصة فالواحد بيحترم الكاتبة جداً وبيحييها تحية عظيمة لأنها أقامت قصة بسيطة وبأدوات بسيطة جداً لكنها واقعية والأهم علي مبادئ وأهداف وأخلاقيات اسلامية بصورة نقدر نقول فيها عتاب خفيف علي الشباب من القراء واغراء وتحفيز للصحيح وتنفير من الغلط
وبيني وبينكم فالجواز التقليدي الموجود في القصة هو اللي هيكون في نهاية الأمر رضينا أو لم نرضي لأسباب وظروف كتيرة .. يبقي لازم نرضي ربنا علشان يرضينا مش كده ولا ايه؟
الله يسامحكم الساعة بقت تلاتة الفجر والمفروض ورايا جامعة بكره هصحالها من السعاة سابعة
ده غير ان دقني طويلة ولسه محلقتش
تصبحوا علي خير وألف ألف شكر يا متيمة علي القصة الممتازة
حقيقي استمتعت بيها

----------


## Egypt lover

والله يا متيمة حلقة في قمة الجمال ......

بجد تسلمي يا أحلى متيمة في الدنيا

----------


## بحر الشوق

شكرا جدا متيمه على هذا الوقت اللذى 
قمتى بمنحه لنا 
بحر الشوق

----------


## mohamed salama

انا قرأت الحلقتين بجد جمال جدا
 وعايزين باقى الحلقات مره واحده 
ياريت لانى اكره المسلسلات بالطريقه دى

----------


## أشرف المصرى

الموضوع جميل جدا

وياريت النهايه بسرع

وشكرا لكى اشرف المصرى

----------


## Maruko

الحلقة حلوة قوي يا متيمة

لكن مش كان لازم تسمو البنت البيحبها عمردي
شيري

كدة الناس هنا هتكرهني

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلوه نانسي ولا بسانت بس ابعدو عن شيري

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bascouta

ياااااااااااااااسلام 

انا بقرا الحلقات دى كانى باخد بنج بالظبط

يالا بئا عايزين الباقى

----------


## Egypt lover

لا طبعا يا شيري مش ممكن نكرهك أبدا ..........

فينك يا متيمة ؟؟

----------


## Maruko

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر 

رفعتو روحي المعنوية

----------


## Egypt lover

طبعا مش ممكن نكرهك يا شيري .......

لإننا لو كرهناكي يعني كرهنا المنتدى لإنك نبض المنتدى .......

يا ريت يا متيمة تكتبي الحلقات بسررررررررعة 

عشان انا نفسي أعرف الحلقة الجاية بسرعة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــال عمــر
:
الحمد لله اني لم اتزوج واحدة مجنونة تخنقني بغيرتها وخناقها وعصبيتها.. فعلاً الثقافة والقراءة بتفرق جدا فى عقلية البنت.. لو كانت سارة واحدة دماغها فاضية من بتوع الموضة والاغاني وخلاص كانت قلبت دماغي على حكاية شيرين وقلبت بوزها 6 سنين وكل ما ح نشوف واحدة حلوة ح تبصّلي زي المخبرين في قسم البوليس لما بيصطادوا مجرم وهاتك يا تحقيق
بجد لو كانت عملت كده ما كنتش ح احكيلها حاجة ابدا بعد كده واريّح دماغي وخلاص.. ربنا يهديكي يا سارة وتفضلي عاقلة كده
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
منظر البحر ساحر والاحلى اني مع حبيبي ولا اخاف ان يراني أحد بل بالعكس اتمنى ان يعرف جميع الموجودين على الشاطىء اني عروسة في شهر العسل من فرط سعادتي واحساسي بالراحة.. مر عليّ أجمل اسبوع في حياتي كله فسح وخروج وسهر وحب في حب... مش عاوزة ابعد عن عمر ولا ثانية
فعلا لازم يسموه شهر عسل قصدى اسبوع عسل بس يا خسارة ده اخر يوم ونعود الى القاهرة غداً
نظرت الى عمر فوجدته شارد يفكر
ياترى بتفكر فى مين يا عمر؟.. في شيرين؟
مش معقول.. كفاية تفاهة بقى يا سارة واياكي تفتحي الموضوع ده ابدا... انا ما صدقت اني كسبت نقطة وخليته يثق فيّ كصديقة عاقلة قبل ما اكون زوجة غيورة بس بجد كنت ح اموت من الغيرة.. بس يعني لو صرخت وبوّزت وخاصمته ح اخليه ينسى اي واحدة ومايبصش لواحدة غيري؟ مش ممكن طبعا ده ح يبعد عني اكتر
لا ياسي عمر ده انا ح اكون قدامك ووراك وجنبك وفي كل مكان حتى تحت جلدك.. ده انا عاملة لك حتة خطة الليلة دي.. مش ح تخليك تفتكر لا شيرين ولا سعدية وتحلف ان مفيش فى الدنيا بنت غيري.. بس استنى عليّا
***********
قــال عمــر
:
المصاريف خرمت خالص يا واد يا عمر!!.. وباين علينا ح نقعد قدام المرسى ابو العباس نكمل الاسبوع.. فطار وغدا وعشاء برة البيت ده غير الفسح !! ماشاء الله على الشحاتة المتوقعة
الحمد لله ان العربية فيها بنزين ترجّعنا مصر بكرة ان شاء الله وراجع جري على بيت السيد الوالد طبعا علشان منحة ابوية تانية.. حاجة تكسف بجد.. بس الحقيقة كان اسبوع يجنن كان نفسي يبقى شهر
دول العزاب دول غلابة ياعم.. قال ويقول لك محلاها عيشة الحرية
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
أنا: ايه يا سي عمر انا ح اموت من الجوع وانت اخر طناش.. ايه خير؟.. انت ح تصوم الستة البيض من النهاردة؟
عمــر: يا ساتر يارب مش انا لسه يا بنتي مفطّرك من 8 ساعات!؟.. ده انتي ح تاكلينا لما نروّح
أنا: ياباي على الغلاسة.. يابني ح اموت من الجوع والناس اللي جنبنا دول ما بطّلوش اكل من ساعة ما وصلوا.. وحتى الست صعِبت عليها لما لقيتنا مدينها ترمس ولب من ساعة ماجينا قامت عزمت عليّ بطبق محشي وانت بتصلى العصر.. بس انا عملت فيها العروسة الشيك وقلت لها ميرسي ياطنط.. يا خسارة المحشي
عمــر: محشي ؟!!.. ياريتك جبتيلنا طبقين.. دي الفلوس اللي معانا يادوب تأكّلنا كشري واحتمال مفيش عشا كمان.. لازم يخلوا العرايس يطبخوا في شهر العسل علشان العرسان ما تشحتش ياحبيبتي
أنا: طيب ح نموت من الجوع ولا ايه النظام؟.. فهّمني علشان اروح الحق طنط بتاعة المحشي بسرعة.. دول دخلوا في المسقعة
عمــر: لا يا ستي آخر وجبة ح ناكلها هنا وأمري الى الله.. ح نروح ناكل فى مطعم قريب من البيت وبعدين بالليل فيه ناس قرايبنا هنا ابنهم عمل حادثة وح اضطر اروح أشوفه شوية.. تحبي تيجي معايا ولا بتخافي من المستشفيات؟
أنا: لا باخاف.. روح انت.. وبعدين عاوزة أحضر الشنط وانام بدري النهاردة.. معلش يا عمر لو جيت ولقيتني نايمة ما تصحّنيش علشان خاطري
عمـر: ياسلام؟.. لا والله ؟ كده يا سارة ... وتسيبيني أسهر لوحدي ؟
أنا: معلش يا عمر بجد تعبانة وعاوزة انام بدري.. الظاهر ح اخد دور برد.. ما تزعلش علشان خاطري
عمـر: لا يا حبيبتي خلاص.. انا عاوزك ترتاحي.. بس افتكريها
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
اخيراً عمر مشي وراح المشوار بتاعه.. قدامي حوالي 3 ساعات علشان أرتّب أجمل ليلة ح يعيشها في عمره
رتبت الشنط بسرعة جدا وكلمت حلواني مشهور في اسكندرية لأؤكد حجز تورتة حجزتها من امبارح على شكل قلب احمر ومكتوب عليها اسمينا انا وعمر وعليها كلمة: الى حبيبي.. أحبك
ثم أخرجت صندوق المفاجآت اللي كنت محضراه من القاهرة واللي رفضت ان يطلع عليه احد حتى امي.. وأخرجت منه مجموعة من الشموع الحمراء والوردية ووزعتها فى جميع انحاء المنزل.. لن أوقدها الا عندما يأتي حبيبي
ومجموعة من الورود المجفّفة جميلة الشكل نثرتها على الأرضية بشكل أسهم تشير الى غرفة نومنا.. ثم مجموعة من البطاقات الوردية والملونة التى كتبت عليها عبارات غرامية اليه ووزعتها فى كل المنزل بشكل مرتب ومتسلسل
ثم دخلت الحمام وأخذت شاور سريع.. ثم ملأت البانيو بماء ساخن ورغاوي صابون منعشة لعمر عندما يأتى ونثرت فوق المياة مجموعة من القلوب الحمراء الطافية.. وكتبت على مراية الحمام بالروج بخط صغير: كان أجمل اسبوع عسل فى العالم ياحبيبي
ثم دخلت الى حجرة النوم ورتبتها ورشيت معطر جو لم استخدمه من قبل ولم انسى الشموع طبعا.. ثم ارتديت طقم جديد ساحر كنت أخفيه.. ورشيت عطر رائع وجلست أضع الماكياج بدقة شديدة وكأنى سأتزوج مرة أخرى هذه الليلة.. هكذا سينسى اي امراة اخرى سواي وليس بالنكد.. يارب ارضى عنا

عمر بيركن سيارته تحت المنزل الحمد لله اننا فى الدور الخامس امامي وقت لبقية الخطة... وضعت التورتة فى الصالة وحولها الشموع ليراها اول ما يدخل.. ورتبت البطاقات وأغلقت انوار الشقة كلها وتركت باب الشقة مفتوح قليلا ودخلت أختبىء في غرفتي
***********
قــال عمــر
:
ايه يا سارة ده انتي نمتي وسبتي الباب مفتوح؟.. ايه ده النور مقطوع ولا ايه؟.. سارة انتي فين؟
ايه ده ايه ده انا مش مصدق عيني.. الله الله لا يمكن انا اكيد فى حلم.. سارة انتي فين؟
ايه التورتة الرهيبة دي؟. يااااااااااااااه ده انا حاسس اني ملك.. ساااااااااارة
وايه الكروت اللي على الارض دي؟
اول واحد مكتوب فيه: لو كنت بتدوّر عليّا اتبع الاسهم
آآه ده فيه أسهم بالورود على الارض كمان.. ايه الرقة دي؟
والكارت اللي بعده مكتوب عليه: حد يمشي ورا الاسهم برضه؟.. امشى ورا قلبك يا حبيبي وانت تلاقيني
ودخلتُ الحمام وجدته مجهز لملك او أمير.. بجد بجد بحبك يا سارة.. انتي فين يا حبيبتي.. اكيد هنا فى اوضتنا
كمان كارت على باب الحجرة مكتوب عليه: انا باعشق احلى رجل فى الدنيا.. هو انت
وفتحتُ الحجرة لأجد سارة تنتظرنى في أجمل صورة ممكن ان اتخيلها.. أميرة نائمة وسط الشموع والورود
هل ممكن ان تُرضي زوجة رجلها وتسعده بهذا الشكل الا زوجتي الرائعة و....... وسكت شهريار هذه المرة عن الكلام المباح 
***********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## bascouta

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااء

حرام بجد

انتى كده بتعذبينا يامتيمه

انا عايزه الباقى ماليش دعوه

----------


## mr_virus

جميله جدا 

ومعلش على التأخير  

وشكرا ليكى يا متيمه

----------


## Egypt lover

والله حلقة تحفة يا متيمة وقمة الرومانسية .........

شكرا بجد يا متيمة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ظللت طيلة الساعات الماضية أغالب الزمن لأنهي قراءة ما فاتني لأشارككم استجداء أختنا متيمة قبل كل حلقة جديدة
> استجداء؟!!
> ايه الكلام الكبير ده؟  
> مش عارف يا جماعة بحاول أبعد استخدامي للفصحي في قاعة فك التكشيرة دي ومبعرفشي برضه  
> علي العموم أنا قريت لحد جوازهم وعايز أعلق بعد اذنكم في ضوء كل اللي قريته لحد دلوقتي
> القصة واقعية لأبعد حد وأنا بختلف مع أي واحد بيقول عكس كده
> حتي لو كانت قصة كتبتها بنت اسمها هبة فده مبينفيش كونها حقيقية
> أنا سبق وكتبت قصة قصيرة ونشرتها ومحدش عرف انها خاصة بيَّ بالفعل أو نتاج تجربة حقيقية
> ...


العفو يا جميل
واسفه لو كنت سهرتك لحد اما تخلص القصه بس اعمل ايه بقى انا كمان بحبها جدا
وتسلم ايد مؤلفتنا
وفعلا كلامك صح فى كذا حاجه
ان الجواز التقليدى هو اللى موجود وهو اللى بيحصل حتى بعد اى قص حب طويله فاغلبها بتفشل وبيفضل التقليدى هو اللى يتحقق
وفعلا مود البنت بيبغير بعد الاطفال وزياده المسئوليه عليها
ومعلش
هو بطل القصه اسمه عمر مش عادل
واشكرك جدا على مرورك القيم

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> والله حلقة تحفة يا متيمة وقمة الرومانسية .........
> 
> شكرا بجد يا متيمة


ميرسي يا قمر انتى
وهى فعلا اكتر حلقه بحبها
جامده موت

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميله جدا 
> 
> ومعلش على التأخير  
> 
> وشكرا ليكى يا متيمه


ميرسي يا جميل
وفعلا  انا ملاحظه انت بتغيب عن المنتدى يعنى وكمان البورصه
بس ولا يهمك
والعفو
وميرسى على مرورك ومتابعتك لينا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> والله يا متيمة حلقة في قمة الجمال ......
> 
> بجد تسلمي يا أحلى متيمة في الدنيا


ميرسي يا جميل
يا احلى بنوته ف الدنيا انتى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> شكرا جدا متيمه على هذا الوقت اللذى 
> قمتى بمنحه لنا 
> بحر الشوق


العفو يا جميل ربنا يخليك
ونشكر المؤلفه كمان
وميرسي على مرورك الرقيق

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> انا قرأت الحلقتين بجد جمال جدا
>  وعايزين باقى الحلقات مره واحده 
> ياريت لانى اكره المسلسلات بالطريقه دى


ياريت تقرا باقى الحلقات كمان من اول البدايه
لانهم فعلا اكتر من تحفه
واعذرنى مش ينفع انى احط الحلقات مره واحده
لانى اصلا مش عندى لحد النهايه بصراحه
وانا بنتظر مابين الحلقه والاخرى حوالى 10 ايام
وميرسي على مرورك الطيب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الموضوع جميل جدا
> 
> وياريت النهايه بسرع
> 
> وشكرا لكى اشرف المصرى


ميرسي على رايك ومرورك الطيب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الحلقة حلوة قوي يا متيمة
> 
> لكن مش كان لازم تسمو البنت البيحبها عمردي
> شيري
> 
> كدة الناس هنا هتكرهني
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا قمر
انتى اللى حلوه
هنعمل ايه بقى
هنبقى نوصل صوتك للمؤلفه
عشان تعرفى تنامى وانتى مرتاحه
ولا انتى اللى كنتى ف البلكونه؟
هههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي على مرورك الرقيق
وايوه كده خليكى معانا ماتنسيناش

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ياااااااااااااااسلام 
> 
> انا بقرا الحلقات دى كانى باخد بنج بالظبط
> 
> يالا بئا عايزين الباقى


كلنا كده كمان يا قمر
لانها فعلا  ماشاء الله اكثر من رائعه
وان شاء الله الباقى احلى
وميرسي على مرورك الرقيق

----------


## Maruko

يالهوي


ليه كدة يا متيمة ...........ازعل منك قوي

انتي عاوزة تشبهيني ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

بس انا بقة مش اسمي شيرين ............




......مقبولة منك يا قمر 



انا برضو هرضي ضميري

الحلقاااااااااااات كل مرة بتبقة احلى واحلىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> طبعا مش ممكن نكرهك يا شيري .......
> 
> لإننا لو كرهناكي يعني كرهنا المنتدى لإنك نبض المنتدى .......
> 
> يا ريت يا متيمة تكتبي الحلقات بسررررررررعة 
> 
> عشان انا نفسي أعرف الحلقة الجاية بسرعة


طبعا طبعا
عندك حق يا قمر
وانا كتبتها اهوه عشان خاطرك يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> حرام بجد
> 
> انتى كده بتعذبينا يامتيمه
> 
> انا عايزه الباقى ماليش دعوه



ههههههههههههههههه
الباقى زمانه جى ماتخافيش يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> يالهوي
> 
> 
> ليه كدة يا متيمة ...........ازعل منك قوي
> 
> انتي عاوزة تشبهيني ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> بس انا بقة مش اسمي شيرين ............
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
يالهوى
تزعلى منى؟
هو انا اقدر برضه
انا بقول على شيرين اللى واقفه هناك دى
شايفاها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وميرسي يا قمر على رايك العسول ده

----------


## ريـم

يلا بقى يا متيمة ! عايزين نعرف ايه الي هيحصل !!

----------


## Tiger Woman

ها يا متيمة بلاش تعلقينا و تغيبى بقى
كملى بسرعه

----------


## mohamed salama

[QUOTE=متيمه الرحمن]ياريت تقرا باقى الحلقات كمان من اول البدايه
لانهم فعلا اكتر من تحفه
واعذرنى مش ينفع انى احط الحلقات مره واحده
لانى اصلا مش عندى لحد النهايه بصراحه
وانا بنتظر مابين الحلقه والاخرى حوالى 10 ايام
وميرسي على مرورك الطيب[/QU




يعنى اروح واجى بعد  10  ا يام ولا اعمل ايه قولى :Ranting2:

----------


## bascouta

ايه يا متيمه اتاخرتى علينا ليه

احنا مستنينك

وبسرعه ياريت

بجد ياتلحقينى يامتلحقنيش

ممكن يحصلى حاجه لو استنيت اكتر من كده

----------


## Egypt lover

على فكرة يا متيمة المؤلفة دي عبقرية .........

انا كل شوية بقرأ الحلقات مع اني بكون قرأتها قبل كده بس كإني أول مرة بقرأها

ودا بيدل على عبقرية المؤلفة وطريقة السرد الجميييييييييلة .

ممكن الحلقات الباقية بسرررررررررررعة .......

متتأخريش علينا كده احنا متشوقيييييييين ليهم جدا جدا جدا جدا

----------


## عمرو صالح

تسلم ايديكي على النقل المميز 

قصة في منتهى الجمال والرومانسية 

في انتظار مشاركاتك القادمة 

 ::

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ايه يا متيمه اتاخرتى علينا ليه
> 
> احنا مستنينك
> 
> وبسرعه ياريت
> 
> بجد ياتلحقينى يامتلحقنيش
> 
> ممكن يحصلى حاجه لو استنيت اكتر من كده


ههههههههههههه
لا هلحقك يا قمر
وبع الشر عليكى احنا مانقدرش نستغنى عنك ابدا يا قمر
ومن عينى الحلقه اهه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[QUOTE=mohamed salama]


> ياريت تقرا باقى الحلقات كمان من اول البدايه
> لانهم فعلا اكتر من تحفه
> واعذرنى مش ينفع انى احط الحلقات مره واحده
> لانى اصلا مش عندى لحد النهايه بصراحه
> وانا بنتظر مابين الحلقه والاخرى حوالى 10 ايام
> وميرسي على مرورك الطيب[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا مش بعد 10 ايام ولا حاجه
بس كل اما احط حلقه تابعها
وهتحس انها احلى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

معلش يا جماعه اللى اون لاين ناو يعنى
هقوم اعمل حاجه بس واجى احط الحلقه على طول
عشان انا لسه قايله انى بنزلها اهوه
فثوانى وجايه ان شاء الله

----------


## bascouta

بسرعه يامتيمه انا مستنياكى

----------


## kalecoper

> معلش يا جماعه اللى اون لاين ناو يعنى
> هقوم اعمل حاجه بس واجى احط الحلقه على طول
> عشان انا لسه قايله انى بنزلها اهوه
> فثوانى وجايه ان شاء الله


*مليش   دعوه حطى الحلقه و الا ........هعيط زى العيال* 

*بسررررررررررررررررررعه*
*مستنى*
*تحياتى         *

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
انا بس عاوز أعرف اشتريتي كل الحاجات دي امتى ولحقتي ترتّبي كل ده ازاي ؟
قالها لي عمر ونحن فى السيارة عائدين الى القاهرة.. قالها وهو يشعر بالفخر الرجولى ان زوجته اعدّت له ليلة من الف ليلة من اجله هو فقط
رديت عليه بدلال وانا أغالب النوم بشدة: ده سر المهنة يا سيدي.. المهم تكون سعيد وراضي عني
ربنا يخليكي ليّ يا حبيبتي.. ويارب تفضلي كده على طول.. وانا كمان محضرلك مفاجأة.. ماما اتصلت وقالت انها عازمانا على الغداء دلوقتي حالا اول ما نوصل
ياااااااااااسلااام على المفاجأت الحلوة !!.. ايه الهنا ده؟.. بداية تفرح بصحيح !!.. ده وقته ياربي ؟ الواحد يستعد لوصلة حرق دم محترمة
رددت هذا في سرى بالطبع ويبدو ان علامات خيبة الأمل كانت ظاهرة على وجهي فسألني عمر: مالك يا سارة؟ انتى مش مبسوطة ولاّ ايه من المفاجأة ؟
رددت بسرعة: لأ ازاي ده انا ح اطير من الفرحة دي طنط وحشتنى جدا.. بس كنت قولي علشان البس طقم حلو اروح بيه
رد عليّ عمر: انتي كده قمر وبعدين ماما مش بتهتم بالحاجات دي خالص
***********
واخيرا وصلنا لبيت حماتي العامر وبعد الترحيب الرهيب بعمر كأنه راجع من الحجاز حالا على جمل.. ثم بعد ساعة سلمت عليّ بفتور: اهلا ياسارة.. أخبارك ايه؟.. وشك نوّر على الجهاز أوي 
ثم رمقتنى بنظرة متفحصة من فوق لتحت وقالت بامتعاض: انتي مش جايبة هدوم حلوة فى الجهاز ولا ايه يا سارة ؟
ذبت من الخجل من قذيفتها القوية وقلت فى سري: مش بتاخد بالها خالص خالص!! الله يسامحك يا عمر
وهممت ان أرد ولكن أنقذني عمر بسرعة ورد عليها: دي سارة عندها هدوم تجنن ياماما.. بس احنا جايين من السفر عليكي على طول وكنت عاملها مفاجأة ليه
لم يعجبها بالطبع دفاع عمر عنى فردت بفتور: طيب يا سيدي السفرة جاهزة.. اوعى تكون نسيت أكل أمك خلاص
وجلسنا نأكل وهي منهمكة في الحديث مع عمر بشوق شديد وتحكي له كل ماحدث فى الأسبوع اليتيم الذى قضيناه بعيدا عنها وكأنه كان عاما كامل.. وكل فترة طويلة تتذكر ان فيه شيء معاهم على السفرة فتلقي لي كلمة او كلمتين ثم تواصل حديثها الدافيء مع حبيبها الاوحد ابنها الوحيد الحبيب
***********
دعوت الله فى سرى ان تنتهى هذه العزومة سريعا كي أصل شقتي وأفرغ حقائبي وأناااااااااااااااااام..  لأني تقريبا لم أنم أمس مع السفر وارهاقه.. وبينما انا في أفكاري رن موبايلي ووجدتها أمي وطرت الى البلكونة لأرد عليها 
ماما: الو يا ست العرايس نموسيتك كحلي.. انا مش عاوزة أكلمك من الصبح علشان ما أقلقكوش يا حبيبتي.. يا ترى ح ترجعوا امتى؟ 
رددت ببراءة : لا ما احنا وصلنا من ساعتين يا ماما ما تقلقيش
ماما: طيب يا حبيبتي أسيبك ترتبي شنطك وترتاحي شوية وأكلمك بعدين
أنا: لا يا ماما انا مش فى شقتى.. انا عند حماتي
ماما: حماتك؟.. يا سلام.. جاية جري من اسكندرية عليها !!..ولا حتى هان عليكي تعدّي على امك ولو خمس دقايق ؟! متشكرة يا سارة.. ربنا يخليهالك ماهو خلاص الجواز بينسّي الأهل.. الف شكر يا بنتي مع السلامة  
أنا: استني بس ياماما.. يا ماما.. يا ماما ياربي أعمل ايه في الحدوتة دي؟.. هو عمر السبب فى المشكلة دى كان لازم يقول لي من امبارح أقوم امهّد لماما علشان ما تزعلش منى كده
***********
فاجأني عمر من خلفي وهو يهمس لي: ايه شهرزاد قاعدة لوحدها ليه ؟.. وحشتيني
رددت بعنف: بلا شهرزاد بلا نيلة!.. انت عملتلي مشكلة كبيرة مع ماما يا سيدي
عمر:  مشكلة؟.. ليه يا بنتي هو انا شفتها اصلا؟
أنا: زعلتْ يا سيدي لما قلت لها اننا هنا وافتكرتني نسيتها وبافضّل آجي بيتكم هنا قبل ما اروح اسلم عليها.. كان مفروض تقولّي من امبارح يا عمر أقوم اعرف اتصرف
عمر: يا سارة ما انا قلت لك انى انا نفسي اتفاجأت وماما كلمتني الصبح قبل ما نسافر مباشرة.. وبعدين يا ستي ولا تزعلي نروح لها دلوقتي ونصالحها حالا.. هو انا عندى كام ام سارة؟
رميت نفسي فى حضنه وانا اهتف: ربنا يخليك ليّ يا حبيبي
وطبعا دخلت حماتي علينا وهتفت باستنكار: خلاص مش قادرين على فراق بعض؟.. طيب الظاهر ان انا اللي عزول واطلع منها
فضممت امه الى صدرى هى الاخرى وانا اقول لها: ده انتى الخير والبركة يا حبيبتي.. وانا اهمس فى سري: يا ربي على صغر عقل الستات والغيرة اللي تنقط .. لأ والهنا ان امي كمان بتغير

طيب يا طنط معلش احنا مضطرين نمشى علشان لسه ح نعدي على ماما نسلم عليها.. قلتها ببساطة وندمت عليها من رد فعلا حماتي الغاضب: تمشوا؟.. هو انا لحقت أقعد معاكم؟.. هو انتو جايين تقضية واجب وخلاص؟.. الظاهر ان انا فارضة نفسى عليكم.. طيب يالا ماتعطلوش نفسكم
نظر لي عمر بغضب وكأنه يقول لي فتحتي بقك انتي ليه؟.. وأخذ يهدأ من أمه ويبرر لها انه لابد ان ينام بدري لأن بكرة وراه أشياء كثيرة الخ الخ الخ 
وأخيييييييييرا جدا انتهت الزيارة واستعدينا للمعركة الثانية فى بيت ماما
***********
في السيارة قال لى عمر بهدوء: بصي يا سارة ماتزعليش من ماما وانا كمان مش ح ازعل من والدتك لو عملت حاجة.. كل واحدة فيهم فجأة فلذة كبدها اتخطف منها من انسان غريب فلازم فترة يعاملوا فيها الغريب ده بحذر ويمكن غلاسة لحد ما يبدأوا يحبوه فعلا ويتأقلموا على الوضع الجديد.. ولازم نكون احنا الشباب أعقل وصدرنا اوسع.. بس اوعي تعرضي نفسك لماما يعنى اي حاجة خليني انا أقولها وكأنها فكرتي انا علشان تتقبلها.. ونفس الشيء مع والدتك علشان نقلل الخساير بقدر المستطاع.. ماشي ياقمر ؟
رديت عليه وقلت: خلاص يا حبيبي اتفقنا.. وفي سري قلت ده الجواز ده عاوز نفس طويييييييييييييييييل ودماغ كبيرة جدا.. ربنا يستر
***********

قــال عمــر
:
انا ذنبي ايه في الحرب دي ياربي؟ كان مالي انا ومال الجواز وشغل الحموات ده
ياربي ساعتين من لوي البوز من حماتي المصونة  وتبريرات طويلة عريضة من سارة ومنّي حتى ملّيت في الاخر.. أمّال لو كنا قتلنا قتيل كانت ماما وحماتي عملوا فينا ايه؟
بجد كنت مفروس من حماتي وسارة عمالة تراضيها وتصالحها وكنت ح اعمل مشكلة بس قلت ياواد مش من اولها كده اعقل ربنا يهديك.. يارب الواحد يفضل محتفظ بأعصابه على طول وما يعملش مصايب 
فكرت في كل هذا وانا أقود السيارة الى منزلنا انا وسارة وانا أقاوم النوم باستماتة بعد الحرب العالمية التاسعة اللي كنا فيها.. والتفتّ الى سارة وجدتها قد نامت بالفعل من شدة الارهاق الجسدي والعصبي
وصلنا البيت ولم أشأ ان اوقظ سارة الا لما أفرغ الحقائب من السيارة اولا.. وأوصلتها الى الاسانسير ثم أيقظت سارة بهدوء وكعادتها اتنفضت وصرخت: انت مين ؟ وانت خاطفنى ولا ايه ؟ يااااعوماااااااااار.. وقبل ان تكمل استغاثتها الدولية برجال المطافي وتفرج علينا الشارع ويفتكروني خاطفها حطيت ايدي على فمها وانتظرت ان تتعرف عليّ والحمد لله أخيرا فاقت وعرفتني وسألتني سؤال أغرب من الخيال: ايه ده عمر؟ ايه اللي جابنا في الحتة المقطوعة دي؟
انا ح اموت من التعب.. لو رسمولي مخدة على الحيطة ح انام فورا !!! عاوزة انام حالا علشان بكرة الجمعة وبعده السبت حنرجع على شغلنا انا وانت يعني بكرة يوم كله شغل وتجهيز أكل للأسبوع كله وتوضيب الشقة وأكيد ح نتعب بكرة أوي
قلت: ح نتعب؟ ايه الكلمة الغريبة دي؟ وانا مالي أنا؟
ردت سـارة: مالك ازاي؟ مش احنا اتفقنا نتشارك في كل حاجة ؟
أنا: ياسلام؟ اتفقنا أخرّط لك البصل وأمسح الأرض؟ ايه يا بنتي الأوهام دى ؟
سارة: أوهام ياسلام هو لما تساعدني تبقى عايش في الوهم؟ امّال أنا حبيبتك ازاي؟
أنا: يا ستي حبيبتي وروحي كمان لكن اللي انتي بتقوليه ده انا ما أقدرش عليه أبدا ولا يمكن ح يحصل وده اخر كلام عندي فى الموضوع ده
سـارة: كده يا عمر؟
أنا: ايوة كده وياريت ننام بقى قبل ما نتخانق
سـارة: هو احنا لسه نا اتخانقناش؟.. طيب تصبح على خير
أنا: ......!!؟***********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> تسلم ايديكي على النقل المميز 
> 
> قصة في منتهى الجمال والرومانسية 
> 
> في انتظار مشاركاتك القادمة


تسلم يا جميل
وميرسي على رايك
ومرورك الطيب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> على فكرة يا متيمة المؤلفة دي عبقرية .........
> 
> انا كل شوية بقرأ الحلقات مع اني بكون قرأتها قبل كده بس كإني أول مرة بقرأها
> 
> ودا بيدل على عبقرية المؤلفة وطريقة السرد الجميييييييييلة .
> 
> ممكن الحلقات الباقية بسرررررررررررعة .......
> 
> متتأخريش علينا كده احنا متشوقيييييييين ليهم جدا جدا جدا جدا


اه فعلا والله
ماشاء الله عليها
انا برضه على فكره بعمل نفس الحكايه
وانا نزلت الحلقه اهه يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> *مليش   دعوه حطى الحلقه و الا ........هعيط زى العيال* 
> 
> *بسررررررررررررررررررعه*
> *مستنى*
> *تحياتى         *


لالالالا
هو انا اقدر برضه ازعلك

انا حطيت الحلقه اهوه يا جميل

----------


## Egypt lover

تسلم ايدك يا متيمة على الحلقة الجميلة بجد ............

ألف شكر ليكي يا عسل

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> تسلم ايدك يا متيمة على الحلقة الجميلة بجد ............
> 
> ألف شكر ليكي يا عسل


تسلميلي يا قمر
انتى اللى جميله
والعفو يا جميل

----------


## nonooooo

بصى يامتيمه 
ديه اول مرة اكتبلك فيها
عايزة اقولك انك بجد بجد بجد ربنا يخليكى
ديه يوميات حلوة اوى اوى اوى
وعايزة اقول انها ياجماعة واقعية جدا
انا قابلت مواقف من ديه كتيييييييييييييييييييير مع خطيبى
وفعلا يوم شراء الشبكة كان يوم مايعلم بيه الا ربنا
خناقات بين ماما وحماتى جبارة
غير بقى غيرتى القاتلة
وكمان حوار الشغل ده فعلا والله حصل معايا بالظبط
ودايما خطيبى بيقول عليا مجنونة 
تفتكروا انا كده فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم بجد انا بحبك اوى يامتيمه واوعى تتأخرى علينا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

عمر ولا عوووماااااااار ولا عادل مش مهم
المهم ان دمهم خفيف يا متيمة
شغل الحموات ابتدي والقصة بتحمي
مش معقول كده يا متيمة أنا هتنقط .. الليلة اللي قريت فيها الحلقات قريتها كلها ورا بعضها وكنت مستمتع
كده الموضوع هيبقي بايخ حبتين  :Fartnew:  



> بصى يامتيمه 
> ديه اول مرة اكتبلك فيها
> عايزة اقولك انك بجد بجد بجد ربنا يخليكى
> ديه يوميات حلوة اوى اوى اوى
> وعايزة اقول انها ياجماعة واقعية جدا
> انا قابلت مواقف من ديه كتيييييييييييييييييييير مع خطيبى
> وفعلا يوم شراء الشبكة كان يوم مايعلم بيه الا ربنا
> خناقات بين ماما وحماتى جبارة
> غير بقى غيرتى القاتلة
> ...


هههههههههه
مش بقولكم يا جماعة انها واقعية جداً؟ 
سلميلي علي خطيبك كتير .. شكله دمه خفيف هو كمان
انت بس قوليليه ابن رشد بيسلم عليك .. لو قالك مين ابن رشد ده اوعي تقوليله بتاع "تهافت التهافت" لأن الأول كان عايش سنة 549 تقريباً .. أنا بقي التاني  :good:

----------


## nonooooo

سلامك وصل يا ابن رشد
هو فعلا دمه خفيف جدا
وربنا يخليه ليا ومش يحرمنى منه ابدا
وعلى فكرة هو بيسلم عليك وعلى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
اصلى انا باحكيله على اليوميات ديه بالتفصيل 
لدرجة انه مرة قاللى هى ديه يوميات على المنتدى ولا يومياتنا احنا 
اصلها بجد تشبهنا خالص
وخصووووووووصا العصبية
سلام كبييييييييير منى ومن اغلى انسان عندى لمتيمة وابن رشد وشيرى وران اواى وفيرس وthereallovef وبسكووتة

----------


## ريـم

مالهاش حق سارة! كانت ممكن تاخد الموضوع بهزار !

----------


## thereallove

شكراااااااااا علي سؤالك جدااااااااااااااا يا نو نووووووووووووووووووو

انتي وحشتينا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد

ويومياتك يا متيمه ربنا يصبرنا علي متنزلي الباقي

----------


## nonooooo

انتوا كمان وحشتونى اوى
بس انا مشغولة جدا فى الكلية 
وفى ابحاثى ومشاريعى
ادعولى ان كل الحاجات ديه تخلص

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه
مش هتكوني زي واحد بكالريوس هندسة قسم اتصالات مدعوك في مشروع أوبتيكال فايبر بيقعد عليه بالساعات يومياً وبيقعد يستني الحلقات من متيمة
وألف شكر لك ولخطيبك علي سلامكم 
بانتظار هلالك يا متيمة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

هاى يا جماعه
ازيكوا
ازيك يا نونو واهلا بيكى معانا ونورتينا طبعا
وربنا يوفقك انتى وخطيبك كده ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
واهلا ابن رشد
واسفه انى مسهراك لتانى مره
ههههههههههههه

المهم
انا كان عندى اقتراح
ممكن يا جماعه اما انزل كل حلقه
نعمل حاجه جديده
اننا نعقب على الحلقه ونناقش اللى حصل فيها وكل واحد يقول وجهه نظره
كده الموضوع هيبقى حيوى اكتر ما هو 
وميرسي ليكوا على المتابعه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
ياااااااااسلام على رواقة الرجالة.. بعد الغداء أخبرني عمر انه نازل يقابل أصحابه وبعدين ح يعدي على والدته وحيتأخر ولما أخبرته اني ح اعمل أكل الاسبوع نظر لي باستغراب وقال لي: طيب مع السلاااااااامة 
بجد انا زعلانة منه.. طيب يا عمر لما ترجع
***********
قــال عمــر
:
لازم سارة تتعوّد ان كلامي يتنفّذ ولما اقول مش ح اساعد يبقي خلاص.. لازم تتعود على كده ويبقي هو ده نظام الحياة بيننا.. ح تزعل شوية في الأول وبعدين خلاص ح تتعود.. مع ان مش هاين عليّ زعلها
طيب أكلمها على الموبيل بعد شوية.. لا.. اجمد بقي يا عمر لو اتعودت انك تساعدها في كل حاجة حيبقي حق مكتسب ولو ما عملتوش حنروح النيابة !!!.. لا وعلى ايه تزعل شوية وخلاص
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
طيب انا مفروض أعمل ايه دلوقتي بالظبط ؟ أنا الاول أرتّب الشقة لأن التراب من قفلتها أسبوع يترسم عليه خرايط.. ولسه ح افضّي الشنط وأغسل الهدوم اللي كانت معانا في اسكندرية وبعدين أطبخ كذا صنف أشيلهم في الفريزر علشان يكفّوا الاسبوع كله
يارب يخليكي لينا يا ماما كنتي شايلة الهم ده كله عني وانا كنت اتنّح قدام التليفزيون ولاّ أرغي في التليفون وخلاص.. والاهم ان معلوماتي عن الطبيخ محتاجة مترجم يفك رموزها الهيروغليفية
ربنا يستر
طيب انا أحط اللحمة تتسلق الاول علشان بتاخد وقت وبعدين أشغّل الغسالة.. بس لازم البس جوانتي علشان ريحة البصل علشان عمر لما ييجي
ولا ليه.. خلّيه يشم البصل.. مش هو اللي سابني في الحرب دي.. يستحمل بقى
هي اللحمة شكلها غريب كده ليه ؟.. طيب مش مهم.. أعمل ايه تاني؟ مسقعة ؟ ياسلام ده انا باموت فيها بس عمري ما شفت ماما بتعملها ازاي؟ هي فيها باذنجان وحاجات تانية غريبة
............ ..يامااااااااما الحقيني
وجريت كلمتها على التليفون وقعدت تهزّأ فيّا الاول انها ياما قالتلي اتعلم ومفيش فايدة الخ الخ الخ
 المهم انها قالت لي الطريقة مع استخدام الفاظ غريبة.. تعملي اللحمة ع الصاج الاول !!!.. اجيب منين صاج دلوقتي ياماما ؟ وطبعا يصحب هذا وابل من التريقة والدعاء لعمر بالصبر على ما ابتلاه
وطالت المكالمة ساعتين وماما تشرح لي كأن كلامها كله طبيعي ومفهوم وانا من كتر التريقة اللي خدتها لم أسأل على أشياء كثيرة وقلت أعتمد على خيالي الخاص
وتوكلت على الله وبدأت المعركة الحقيقية أضرب الطماطم لا أسلق المكرونة الاول
طيب أقطع البطاطس شرايح ولا قطع؟.. انا باقول مثلثات وخلاص
ايه حدوتة الملوخية دي لازم أقعد أخرطها ساعتين؟.. لا حأهريها في الكبة وخلاص بس مش عارفة اتكورت كورة صلبة في قاع الحلة كده ليه ؟
صينية البطاطس وضعتها في الفرن مباشرة بس حاسة اني نسيت حاجة فيها.. هيّ ليه لسه صلبة رغم ان بقالها ساعة ونصف في الفرن والقاع اتحرق ومع ذلك لسه ناشفة
ياربي ايه الوقعة دي.. كان مالي؟.. انا مانا كنت اميرة زماني واخر رواقة.. خلاص اللي اتعمل اتعمل طيب لو عمر اتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ييييييييييييييييه.. انا نسيت الغسيل.. طلعت البلكونة أنشره وقعدت أفتكر ايه بيتنشر الاول وايه اللي ورا ؟ طيب ايه من رجله وايه من قفاه ؟ ايه الفيلم ده..؟؟
دول الستات دول ناس رايقة ما كله ح ينشف وخلاص.. ولاحظت وجود سيدة أروبة في البلكونة تراقبني كي تري العروس الميمونة اللي هي انا ح تنشر ازاي ؟
ولا همّني من نظراتها وعملت كرنفال من الهدوم ابيض على احمر على اخضر واديله.. المهم ينشفوا وخلاص
ورجعت للكارثة الموجودة في المطبخ وتذوقت ما طبخته وصرخت: ياللهول.. على رأي يوسف وهبي
طيب والحل؟
فتحت الفريزر لأجد ماما حبيبتي وكأنها عارفة المصيبة اللي ح أعملها حاطّة كمية كبيرة من أكياس الهامبورجر والدجاج النصف مقلي والطبخات السريعة.. الحمد لله كنت ح أطلّق وانا لسه في شهر العسل
يااااخبر ده عمر بيرن على الموبيل اذن هو في الطريق وطبعا ملابسي لا توصف من القنابل اللي كنت باعملها في المطبخ.. كرنفال من البصل والثوم والزيت.. لمّيت الكوارث اللي عملتها ووضعتها في الثلاجة وجريت على الحمام وأزلت اثار العدوان وغيرت ملابسي
أمال هم بييجوا في التليفزيون بيطبخوا وكأنهم رايحين سهرة ليه ؟
***********
ودخل عمر وبسرعة أظهرتُ البوز المتين على غلاسته معايا قبل ما ينزل وانتظرت ان يأتي يصالحني كالمعتاد ولا فائدة.. ثم لاحظت انه متعب ويتنفس بصعوبة فجريت عليه انا وقلت له: مالك يا حبيبي.. انت تعبان ؟
وأخذت أمسح له عرقه وأسقيه الماء وأنا أكاد أبكي وأقول له انشاالله انا وانت لا يا حبيبي.. وانا ممسكة يده الضعيفة
وفجأة.. اشتدت قبضته عليّ وجذبني له وضحك بقوة وقال: لما انتي بتموتي في كده ما تكشّريش ابدا في وشي.. اتفقنا ؟
***********
قــالت سـارة
:
استيقظت منتفضة على رنين المنبه المزعج واعلانه الساعة السادسة والنصف صباحا وشعرت بألم في كل جسدي فأنا لم أنم سوي ساعتين بعد صلاة الفجر التي صليناها انا وعمر
واليوم هو أول يوم نعود فيه للعمل.. وطبعا عمر ولا على باله فعمله قريب من منزلنا الجديد تقريبا ربع ساعة بالسيارة اما انا فيبعد حوالي ساعة وربع في أفضل الظروف ولم أكن أشعر بهذا قبلا بل كان قريب من منزل ابي وأمي أما الان فلازم ألف الكرة الارضية علشان أوصل عملي
والأسوأ أن عمر لن يستطيع توصيلي لأن جهة عملي وجهة عمله مختلفتان تماما  فلو اوصلني اولا سيصل هو عمله بعد اذان الظهر وسيرفدوه باذن الله ونشحت على باب السيدة بعد أسبوع على الاكثر
اذن لا مفر من حرب المواصلات الرهيبة أن أخوضها وحدي ولا أستطيع حتى الشكوى لأن عمر من البداية غير موافق على عملي ولكني أصريت فلا أستطيع حتى التنفس بكلمة واحدة
الحمد لله انا لا أفطر يعني ح ألبس بسررررعة جدا وأجري لألحق بالميكروباص الشيك جدا لعلي أصل في موعدي في اول يوم.. مش ضروري كرامتي تتبعتر من المدير وانا عروسة كده
ارتديت ملابسي على عجل وأخّرت ايقاظ عمر الى اخر لحظة كي ينام قليلا.. وبعد اتمام ملابسي وارتدائي الطرحة والشنطة كمان اقتربت منه وقبلته في جبينه وهمست له: صباح الخير يا حبيبي.. اصحى بقي كفاية كسل
رد عمر متثائباً وقال: صباح الفل يا حبيبتي.. ايه ده انتي لبستي بسرعة كده ؟ كان نفسي أوصلك بس بعون الله لما نلف القاهرة كل يوم حنترفد انا وانتي جماعة
أنا: ولا يهمك يا حبيبي انا قدها وقدود.. على فكرة حتوحشني لحد ما أرجع .. يالا مع السلامة أحسن كده اتأخرت
عمـر: وانتي أكتر يا حبيبتي بس امتي لحقتي تحضري الفطار؟ انتي صحيتي امتي على كده؟
أنا:  فطار ؟!!! ايه الكلمة الغريبة دي؟ ما انت عارف اني مش بافطر يا حبيبي ؟!! وبعدين مفيش وقت خالص
 فرد بعناد: بس أنا بقي بافطر وخصوصا قبل ما اروح الشغل لازم أفطر فطار متين علشان مش باكل برة وبأفضل علىه لحد ماأرجع.. والدتي كانت معوّداني على كده
 رديت في سري وانا أنظر للساعة: الله يسامحك يا حماتي اي حاجة حلوة تبقي من ناحيتك علىّ طول! طيب والفطار المتين ده يبقي ايه يا سيدي؟
عمر: عادي زي كل الناس بيض مسلوق أو عجة وطبق فول بالزبدة ولانشون وجبنة وزيتون وزبادي وطبق خضار كبير خيار وطماطم وخس متقطعين شرايح رفيعة خالص وطبعا كوباية حليب وبعدها شاي وخلاص
أنا: يا خبر أبيض  ده لو كل الناس بتفطر كده ممكن تحصل مجاعة في البلد.. وبعدين اللي انت بتقوله ده عاوزله ساعة على الأقل وانا متأخرة يا عمر
 رد بعناد أكبر: ما أنا قلت الشغل مش ح ييجي منه غير وجع القلب .. يعني انتي عاوزاني أنزل من غير فطار ياسارة
أنا: لا ازاي؟.. أترفد انا في داهية ...علشان تفطر الفطار المتين يا سيدي.. قلتها في سري طبعا وأنا أكاد أبكي وانا متجهة الي المطبخ لأعداد وليمة الفطار لسي السيد
توجهت الى المطبخ وأنا أجري مثل البهلوان أضع البيض على النار وأقطع الخيار وأخرج الجبنة من الثلاجة وأسخن الفول وووووووووو ... مش ممكن كل ده حياكله.. ابدا
ده انا طول عمري بأتريق على المسلسلات التي تجعل جميع الأسرة صباحا يجتمعون على مائدة الافطار وعليها عشرة أصناف على الأقل وكان بيستفزني جدا طبق البيض المسلوق الموضوع به 40 بيضة والشاي لابد ان يكون مقدم في طقم كامل البراد والسكرية وخلافه.. يعني لازم الزوجة علشان تعمل الهيصة دي كلها تبتدي تحضر الفطار من اذان الفجر تقريبا او ما تنامش أسهل وخلاص علشان الباشا يفطر الفطار المتين
أخيييييرا.. انتهيت ووضعت الاطباق على السفرة وكان الباشا بيقرأ الجريدة بمنتهي الرواقة وصببت الشاي فصرخ وانا أصبه: لا يا سارة انا قلت لك الحليب الاول وبعدين الشاي
فنظرت الى ساعة يدي وجدتها الثامنة الا ثلث فكدت أبكي فلم أرد ان ابدأ اليوم بخناقة فرديت عليه من تحت أسناني: معلش يا عمر فيه شاي تاني كتير.. انا نازلة بقي أصلي اتأخرت جدا جدا
رد وقال: طيب يا حبيبتي افطري الاول
قلت: حبيبتك ؟!!! طيب باااااااااااي
ونزلت من العمارة وانا أجري تقريبا وأكيد البواب قال يا عيني دي العروسة الجديدة الظاهر واخدة علقة على الصبح وهربت من العريس
***********
مشيت مسافة طويلة حتى موقف الميكروباص لأن الميزانية لا تسمح بتاكسي بالطبع !! وانتظرت طويلا حتى وجدت مكان فاضي وركبت وسرحت في الطريق وانا افكر ان هذه هي البداية الجادة للزواج لابد فيها من تعب وارهاق ومسئولية كبيرة
الله يكون في عونك يا ماما طول عمرها بتشتغل وعمرها ما أشعرتنا بأي تقصير
انا كان مالي ومال الحدوتة دي ما كنت مريّحة دماغي ولا فطار متين لا مواصلات ولا بهدلة
بس ايه البديل ؟ الوحدة ؟ الصمت ؟ الفراغ والاكتئاب ؟
العنوسة بكلمة أشمل ؟
لا طبعا مهما بذلنا من جهد في دائرة الزواج أفضل بكثير جدا من الراحة خارجه
ربنا يخليك لي يا عمر وتفطر كل يوم.. بس ربنا يستر من المدير وغلاسته
***********
قــال عمــر
:
أهلاااااااااااا يا سي عمر... ايه يا عم جاي في ميعادك تمام.. الف مبروك يا عريس ايوة كده وشك نوّر على الجواز !!! يالا يا سي عمر احكي لنا كل حاجة بالتفصيل !! ولا أقول لك بلاش انت ايه رأيك الجواز حلو ولا زي ما بنسمع من الرجالة ؟
كان هذا استقبال زميلي في العمل لي.. فرددت عليه قائلاً: يا سيدي الله يبارك فيك والله الجواز ده أكبر نعمة للرجل واللي يقول غير كده يبقي جاحد للنعمة بصراحة
قال زميلي: ياعم ياعم طيب يا سيدي ربنا يسعدك لما نشوف رأيك ايه بعد سنتين
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
الف مبروك يا عروسة ناموسيتك كحلي.. متأخرة ساعة بحالها.. طبعا يا ستي مين قدك ده انتي حتى شكلك ما نمتيش كويس.. طبعا يا ست العرايس ربنا يسعدك.. يالاّ بقي احكي لنا كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل.. الاّ صحيح يا سارة العريس لازم يحضّر الفطار لعروسته بنفسه؟
كان هذا استقبال زميلتي لي.. فرددت عليها قائلةً: ايوة طبعا لازم يحضر لها فطار متين كل يوم
!!!!
وطبعا استدعاني المدير وأخذت كم لا بأس به من الكلام البارد على تأخيري وتلميح على ان لو كان الجواز حيغيّرني يبقي أقعد في بيتنا أسهل أقشّر بصل
***********
قــال عمــر
:
يا حبيبتي يا سارة وحشتيني الكام ساعة دول.. لمّا أبعت لها رسالة علشان تعرف اني بافكر فيها
 يا تري يا قمر بتفكر في زي ما بافكر فيك ؟؟
فردتْ على الفور
انا كمان بافكر فيك يا حبيبي وقلقانة عليك من طن الأكل المتين اللي أكلته الصبح.. ربنا يستر وماتاكلنيش وانا نايمة
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
أخيرا انتهى اليوم الساعة الثالثة وعمر ينتهي من عمله في الخامسة.. ياااااااارب ألحق أوصل بسرعة وأحضر الغداء
ورجعت في نفس رحلة العذاب الصباحية في المواصلات ولكن مع الحر والرطوبة ما شاء الله ما أقدرش أوصف شعوري
وصلت بيتي الساعة 4 وتلت تقريبا يعني ساعة وعمر جاي وانا أكاد أقع من التعب وقلة النوم.. طيب ياربي ح الحق اخد حمام من الحر الفظيع ده؟ ولاّ أجهز الغداء ولا أرتب البيت؟ فسيادته لم يرفع حتى أطباق معركة الفطار الصباحية
لم أعرف ماذا أفعل فوقفت في منتصف الصالة وصرخت: تعاااااالي لي يااااااااااامامااااااااااااا
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
***

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بصى يامتيمه 
> ديه اول مرة اكتبلك فيها
> عايزة اقولك انك بجد بجد بجد ربنا يخليكى
> ديه يوميات حلوة اوى اوى اوى
> وعايزة اقول انها ياجماعة واقعية جدا
> انا قابلت مواقف من ديه كتيييييييييييييييييييير مع خطيبى
> وفعلا يوم شراء الشبكة كان يوم مايعلم بيه الا ربنا
> خناقات بين ماما وحماتى جبارة
> غير بقى غيرتى القاتلة
> ...


اهلا بيكى معانا يا قمر
وربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى على زوقك ده كله
وربنا يوفقكوا مع بعض ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
وانتى ست العاقلين طبعا يا قمر
وميرسي مره تانيه وانا كمان بحبك يا قمر طبعا
ومتخافيش مش هتاخر ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[QUOTE=ابن رشد المصري]عمر ولا عوووماااااااار ولا عادل مش مهم
المهم ان دمهم خفيف يا متيمة
شغل الحموات ابتدي والقصة بتحمي
مش معقول كده يا متيمة أنا هتنقط .. الليلة اللي قريت فيها الحلقات قريتها كلها ورا بعضها وكنت مستمتع
كده الموضوع هيبقي بايخ حبتين  :Fartnew:  

الحمد لله انهم دمهم خفيف وعجبوك
ومعلش اعذرنى بقى هعمل ايه
ادينى بحاول

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ههههههه
> مش هتكوني زي واحد بكالريوس هندسة قسم اتصالات مدعوك في مشروع أوبتيكال فايبر بيقعد عليه بالساعات يومياً وبيقعد يستني الحلقات من متيمة
> وألف شكر لك ولخطيبك علي سلامكم 
> بانتظار هلالك يا متيمة


معلش يا جميل والله
وانا نزلت الهلال اهوه
قصدى الحلقه
هههههههههههه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

حلقة لذيذة جداً
ألف شكر يا متيمة



> المهم
> انا كان عندى اقتراح
> ممكن يا جماعه اما انزل كل حلقه
> نعمل حاجه جديده
> اننا نعقب على الحلقه ونناقش اللى حصل فيها وكل واحد يقول وجهه نظره
> كده الموضوع هيبقى حيوى اكتر ما هو 
> وميرسي ليكوا على المتابعه


تدفعي كام؟  :Clown:  
طيب أنا موافق بس ميكنش ده سبب في تأخير الحلقات .. يعني هنناقش الحلقات وأول ماتجيلك الحلقة الجديدة حطيها علي طول
الحلقة دي كان دمها خفيف قوي
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
مسألة عدم المام البنت بواجباتها وبفن الطبيخ والترتيب وادارة البيت وعدم الاسراف مبقاش حالة شاذة .. للأسف أصبح داء مبتتكسفش منه أي بنت لاحساسها ان كل صاحباتها زيها
المشكلة ان الأمهات مبتحاولش تصلح الغلط ده رغم انها عارفة تأثيره
يعني لو كل واحدة راحت السوبر ماركت واشترت فول معلبات وحمص شام معلبات وأكياس صلصة ووووو لأنها مبتعرفشي تعملها أو ريحت دماغها واعتمدت علي الأكل الجاهز .. بيت الراجل هيتخرب وصحته هتضيع
أعرف واحد اتجوز بقاله سنتين مراته بتقعد في المطبخ ساعة كاملة علشان تعمله كوباية شاي! .. ده غلب ايه ده ياربي
لأ والهانم لسه مبتعرفشي تطبخ كويس لحد دلوقتي  :Elvis:  .. لو حب يعزم عيلته عنده اخواته البنات الأكبر منه بييجوا ويعملوا كل حاجة تقريباً .. ده لأن حبيبة أمها لسه متعودتش علي المطبخ بعد سنتين  :2:  
الموضوع مش عناد والله يا جماعة بس البنت في الأصل لبيتها وعيلتها .. مينفعش الراجل يغسل ويكنس ويمسح
ولو مقدرتش البنت علي ده لوحدها وده طبيعي فتسيب الشغل أصلح
حاجة كمان .. مسألة العربية مع الراجل واضطرار مراته لركوب المواصلات تقريباً عند كل الناس وخصوصاً المتجوزين قريب
عن نفسي مقدرش أستحمل اضطرار مراتي لركوب المواصلات الصبح وحدها .. هتتبهدل أخر بهدلة .. منظر مؤذي جداً لما الواحد يضطر يركب أتوبيس نقل عام الصبح ويشوف البنات الصغيرة علي الستات الكبيرة مزنوقين وسط الرجالة في علبة سردين
ده ميرضيش ربنا أبداً .. صح ولا مش صح؟ 
قولولي صحيح مين فيكم تعرف تطبخ؟  ::hop::  
سلاااام  :Plane:

----------


## bascouta

ربنا يخليكى يامتيمه على الحلقات التحفه اللى بتجيبيهالنا

بجد تسلم ايديكى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ربنا يخليكى يامتيمه على الحلقات التحفه اللى بتجيبيهالنا
> 
> بجد تسلم ايديكى


ويخليكى يا قمر
انتى اللى عسوله
تسلمى يا جميل
وميرسي على مرورك الطيب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> حلقة لذيذة جداً
> ألف شكر يا متيمة
> 
> تدفعي كام؟  
> طيب أنا موافق بس ميكنش ده سبب في تأخير الحلقات .. يعني هنناقش الحلقات وأول ماتجيلك الحلقة الجديدة حطيها علي طول
> الحلقة دي كان دمها خفيف قوي
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> مسألة عدم المام البنت بواجباتها وبفن الطبيخ والترتيب وادارة البيت وعدم الاسراف مبقاش حالة شاذة .. للأسف أصبح داء مبتتكسفش منه أي بنت لاحساسها ان كل صاحباتها زيها
> المشكلة ان الأمهات مبتحاولش تصلح الغلط ده رغم انها عارفة تأثيره
> ...


العفو يا جميل على ايه
وادفع .................... خمن انت مش هقول
وان شاء الله مش هتاخر ف الحلقات
انا معلش بحاول انى مش احط كل يوم حلقه
لانى لو حطيتهم كل يوم 
اللى عندى هيخلص بسرعه وهنقعد نستنى بالاسبوع والعشر ايام مع بعض
ف انا بقول انكوا تستنوا يوم او اتنين بعد كل حلقه احسن من انكوا تستنوا 10 ايام مره واحده.............. ولا انا غلط؟
نيجى للحلقه بقى
انا طبعا بناقش برضه زى زيكوا لانى مش انا اللى مألفاها فممكن برضه يكون رايي صح او غلط

اعتقد ان 
البنات فعلا دلوقتى معظمهم بس مش كلهم بقوا كده
بس بصراحه ده صعب اوى والبنت بتدفع تمنه بعدين

وعلى فكره حلوه اوى حكايه صاحبك ده
وبنشوفها برضه
بس بصراحه الموضوع ده بيبقى عند البنات المرفهين شويه
وفعلا الام هى المسؤله برضه
يعنى لازم تعودها انها تعمل كل حاجه وتعرفها ازاى كمان
بس على العكس فى بنات كتير بيعرفوا يطبخوا ويعملوا كل حاجه بجد فعلا
والحمد لله انا واحده منهم   :good:   :good:  
وفعلا حكايه المواصلات دى بهدله
الواحد هياخد ذنوب اد كده عشان يروح الشغل
وعلى ايه
فعلا البنت لبيتها وبصراحه انا بقتنع بكده جداااااااااااااااااااا
لانها مهما اشتغلت برضه اول اما ترجع البيت اللى عليها عليها وبيتها اهم طبعا
وده طبعا غير كلام حماتها بقى 
وانا مش بقتنع ان الراجل هو اللى يمسح ويكنس والكلام ده بصراحه

بس كده كفايه عليكوا
شكلى كده صدعتكوا

----------


## mr_virus

*كلهم اجمل من بعض   

بجد شكرا ليكى 



اما بالنسبه للمناقشه الحلقه 

اول حاجه شغل البنت ده مشروع فاشل وبالأخص بعد الجواز  

لان الوحده مهما عملت مش هتلئى وقت للبيت  والمصيبه اللى هتجرى بعد ما ربنا يرزقهم بقرد صغنن 

اما المواصلات الرجاله بتتبهدل فيها  فما بالكوا بالبنات (طبعا فى حالات شاذه فى البنات  <100راجل>)


اما اهم حاااااااااااااجه  موضوع وقفت المطبخ  (او حرب الطبيخ )


البنت لازم تتعلم تساعد امها فى شغل البيت والوقوف فى المطبخ لأن ده هيساعدها كتير فى بيتها ومفيش مانع ان البنت تساعد فى الطبيخ وعلى الاقل تعمل صنف واحد على الفطار او الغداء اوالعشاء او صنف فى كل وجبه  وتبقى تذود كل شويه صنف 

اما مساعده الراجل فى شغل البيت 


انا من رائى ان الواحد مفيش مانع شرب كوباية شاى يقوم يغسلها  او يرمى هدومه فى الغساله 

يخيط هدومه الشغل الخفيف السهل ده مفيش مانع وانت مش متجوز انسان آلى  

بس مش البنت تاخد على كده 
ولو جيت معملتش كده فى يوم من الايام متجيش ست الهانم تقولك  (مالك متكسح ولا ايه يا روح تنط ......او ...................) 

والرسول كان فى مهنة اهل بيته وكان بيساعد فى شغل البيت  

ومعلش على التطويل بس فكره متيممه*

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا أشكرك يا متيمة على الحلقات الجميلة والتي أتابعها في صمت ، كما أحييك على اقتراحك بمناقشة ما ورد في كل حلقة.
ثانيا مسألة الطبيخ فعلا مهمة ، وحتى لو كانت البنت لا تجيدالطبخ فعليها أن تتعوده في الفترة التي تسبق زواجها ، ثم إن الأمهات فعلا عليهن جزء كبير من هذا الخطأ ، وأنا الحمد لله أجيد الطبيخ وشغل الطبخ ده بنسبة 75% بشهادة ماما نفسها ( أنا رحت سألتها على تقييمي قبل ما أكتب ).
لكن في رجال يسألون الفتاة التي يتقدمون لها عن ( هل تعرفي تطبخي؟) هو فعلا حقه لكنني أعتبره سؤالا سخيفا ، فغير معقول أنه سيرفض الارتباط بها وهو مقتنع بها بسبب عدم إجادتها الطبيخ ، وكل واحدة ممكن تتعلم ، كما أن الرجل عليه أن يكون متسامحا فالطبيخ مثله مثل أي شئ يبدأ الواحد في تعلمه ، يبدأ فيه بدرجة إجادة منخفضة ثم يتحسن فيه بعد ذلك ، فليسأل نفسه عن قيادة السيارة أول ما تعلم القيادة وليتذكر بداية سواقته.



> الموضوع مش عناد والله يا جماعة بس البنت في الأصل لبيتها وعيلتها .. مينفعش الراجل يغسل ويكنس ويمسح
> ولو مقدرتش البنت علي ده لوحدها وده طبيعي فتسيب الشغل أصلح
> حاجة كمان .. مسألة العربية مع الراجل واضطرار مراته لركوب المواصلات تقريباً عند كل الناس وخصوصاً المتجوزين قريب
> عن نفسي مقدرش أستحمل اضطرار مراتي لركوب المواصلات الصبح وحدها .. هتتبهدل أخر بهدلة .. منظر مؤذي جداً لما الواحد يضطر يركب أتوبيس نقل عام الصبح ويشوف البنات الصغيرة علي الستات الكبيرة مزنوقين وسط الرجالة في علبة سردين
> ده ميرضيش ربنا أبداً .. صح ولا مش صح؟


كلامك صحيح ، وهذا فعلا لا يرضي ربنا أبدا ، ولا لزوم للعمل الذي يجلب المعاصي والسيئات على صاحبته.
أعتذر عن الإطالة وشكرا يا متيمة.
شكرا يا متيمة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا أشكرك يا متيمة على الحلقات الجميلة والتي أتابعها في صمت ، كما أحييك على اقتراحك بمناقشة ما ورد في كل حلقة.
> ثانيا مسألة الطبيخ فعلا مهمة ، وحتى لو كانت البنت لا تجيدالطبخ فعليها أن تتعوده في الفترة التي تسبق زواجها ، ثم إن الأمهات فعلا عليهن جزء كبير من هذا الخطأ ، وأنا الحمد لله أجيد الطبيخ وشغل الطبخ ده بنسبة 75% بشهادة ماما نفسها ( أنا رحت سألتها على تقييمي قبل ما أكتب ).
> لكن في رجال يسألون الفتاة التي يتقدمون لها عن ( هل تعرفي تطبخي؟) هو فعلا حقه لكنني أعتبره سؤالا سخيفا ، فغير معقول أنه سيرفض الارتباط بها وهو مقتنع بها بسبب عدم إجادتها الطبيخ ، وكل واحدة ممكن تتعلم ، كما أن الرجل عليه أن يكون متسامحا فالطبيخ مثله مثل أي شئ يبدأ الواحد في تعلمه ، يبدأ فيه بدرجة إجادة منخفضة ثم يتحسن فيه بعد ذلك ، فليسأل نفسه عن قيادة السيارة أول ما تعلم القيادة وليتذكر بداية سواقته.
> 
> كلامك صحيح ، وهذا فعلا لا يرضي ربنا أبدا ، ولا لزوم للعمل الذي يجلب المعاصي والسيئات على صاحبته.
> أعتذر عن الإطالة وشكرا يا متيمة.
> شكرا يا متيمة


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
والعفو يا جميل على ايه بس
وميرسي لذوقك وتحيتك
المهم
موضوع الطبيخ ده فعلا مهم جداااااااااااااااا
بالنسبه للبنت
وكويس انك شهاده الايزو ب 75%
هههههههههه
عقبال ماتجيبى 100%
ومفيش اطاله ولا حاجه يا قمر
ميرسي على التفاعل معانا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> *كلهم اجمل من بعض   
> 
> بجد شكرا ليكى 
> 
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبه للمناقشه الحلقه 
> 
> اول حاجه شغل البنت ده مشروع فاشل وبالأخص بعد الجواز  
> ...


العفو يا جميل ده من زوقك
وحلوه اوى حكايه قرد صغنن دى
المهم فعلا دى اكتر وقت هى هتحس فيه بالمسؤليه
وقت القرود
هههههههههههه
وبرضه حكايه المواصلات دى مشكله
بس عارف
بشوف بنات ولا بيهمهم
فعلا على رايك
100000 راجل
وكويس موت ان فى حد بيفكر انه يساعد زوجته  :good:  
بس هو فعلا حاجات بسيطه مش حاجات كبيره لانها بتبقى مش لذيذه
وتطويل ايه بس 
اتكلم براحتك
موبينيل
هههههههههههه
لا بجد عادى
هو ده اللى انا كنت اقصده
ان يبقى فى تفاعل
وميرسي على ردك وتفاعلك معانا 
ونشوفك الاجازه الجايه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ياه يا وداني ياه يا عنيا
مش مصدق والله!
برافو انه لسه فيه بنات بتعرف تطبخ .. حقيقي برافو عليكم
ربنا يكتر من أمثالكم وأهو كله بثوابه .. أهو بدل ما المسكين يعاني بعد كده أشد معاناة
وجميل قوي اننا اتفقنا في كل حاجة تقريباً
أنا معنديش مانع من المساعدة الخفيفة أنا كمان يا فيروس
بالنسبة لكلامك يا نانيس علي العين والراس .. بس معتقدش ان الراجل ممكن يسيب اللي اختارها سواء بقلبه أو بعقله أو بالاتنين لمجرد انها مبتعرفش تطبخ .. لكن مفهاش حاجة لما يسأل ولو من باب الطمأنينة ^_^
أما بالنسبة للتعلم بعد كده فالفكرة وما فيها ان امكانية التعلم قبل الجواز أسهل ألف مرة من بعده .. البنت قبل الجواز بتبقي في بيت أهلها وتحت اشراف أمها
لكن بعد كده .. جوزها اللي هيمسكلها كتاب أبله نظيرة ولا مامتها علي التليفون تمليها نظري ولا تلحق تعلمها كل حاجة في كام زيارة؟ .. ده اللي قصدته
ردودكم أسعدتني .. المهم لو فيه بنات تانية بتعرف تطبخ تقول واللي متعرفشي برضه تقول ^_^ .. أنا بفكر أعمل استفتاء في القسم ونشوف النتيجة هتبشر بخير ولا لأ

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

هههههههههههه
فكره حلوه اوى فكره الاستفتاء دى
وفعلا حكايه كتاب ابله نظيره والتليفون مع ماما دى متعبه اوى
اتعلموا يا بنات بقى
عشان ماترجعوش تصوتوا

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="2 80"]قــالت ســارة
:
أخذت أجري في الشقة كالهاربة من حكم قضائي :Fartnew:   وانا أحاول جاهدة ان أنهي تنظيف الشقة وتجهيز الغداء وتغيير ملا بسي ومفروض كمان اتزين وأقابله بابتسامة كبيرة
طيب بجد ازاي وامتى؟ ::hop::  
ازاي تجتمع رواقة شهرزاد  ::  مع واحدة بتشتغل 8 ساعات ويتحرق دمها بمعدل كل ربع ساعة وبترجع بيتها محشورة في المواصلات زي قفص الطماطم؟  ::@:  طيب هو كمان ذنبه ايه يرجع يلاقيني مكشرة وتعبانة ومتوترة ؟ ماهي أكيد ح تقلب بخناقة.. طيب اعمل ايه ياربي  ؟  ::(:  
خلاص يبقي الاهم فالمهم.. انا أهم حاجة أعملها دلوقتي اني أغيّر هدومي العجيبة دي والبس طقم جميل بسرعة وأضع ماكياج خفيف واي حاجة تانية تتأجّل ::  
كانت دايما والدتي تقولي ان الرجل لا يحب ان يضيع الاوقات الجميلة !!! يعني لو دخل البيت ولاقاكي عاملة وليمة طعام رهيبة موت.. بس شعرك مضروب في الخلاّط وريحتك بصل وهدومك مبقّعة ومش طايقة حد يكلمك غالبا حيتصل بالبوليس او يطفش من سكات !!! لكن لو جه ولاقاكي زي القمر ومشتاقة ليه والاكل يا حبيبي النهاردة فول وبيض حيبقي على قلبه زي العسل
خلاص ح أجرب واشوف
وبالفعل هدّيت نفسي تماما ووضعت الاكل في الفرن كي يسخن وعملت الارز سريعا وشربت كوب شاي بمنتهي الرواقة ولااااااا كأن في حااااجة خااااالص ثم دخلت الحمام وأخذت شاور سريع وارتديت طقم رائع ووضعت ماكياج وتعطرت وبدأت في ترتيب المنزل
و بعد 5 دقائق جاء عمر وكنت لا ازال أزيل اثار الفطار المتين !!! ولم افعل شيء اخر
***********
دخل عمر فجريت عليه واحتضنته وقلت له: وحشتني يا حبيبي
فرد عليّ وقد سرّ من استقبالى الدافيء: وانتي كمان يا حبيبتي.. ايه الجمال ده معقول انتي راجعة من الشغل من شوية؟.. اوعى تكون زوغت يا جميل
أنا: لا ما زوغتش بس انا زعلانة منك ما تكلمنيش لو سمحت
عمر: ليه بس عملت ايه ؟ 
رديت عليه بدلال: كده تبعت لي رسالة واحدة وما تكلمنيش غير مرتين بس؟؟ لا يا سيدي انا ما ينفعنيش القسوة دي
فرد بسعادة من كلامي ولهفتي عليه: والله لو عليّ ما كنت نزلت من البيت وسيبتك.. ده انتي وحشتيني جدا.. ايه ده.. هو لسه الفطار مكانه.. معقول ؟
برطمت في سري: و هوّ يعني انا اللي فطرت وسبته؟!!.. يعني الفليبينية اللي هيّ انا ح تقطع نفسها ؟ وكدت أرد بعصبية ولكني وجدت انها ح تقلب بغم فرددت بدلال: ما حبيبي هو اللي فطر وسابه والله انا كنت لسه ح أشيله ليك بس علشان ما اتعبكش خاااااااااالص
عمر: هو صحيح انا متعود اني ما أعملش حاجة في البيت خالص قبل الجواز بس علشان خاطرك ح أشيله المرة دي بس ما تتعوديش على كده
رديت عليه بدلال اكبر: وفيها ايه لما أتعود ؟ هو حرام لما حبيبي يدلعني ويريحني ؟ ده انت كده تثبت لي انك بتحبني بجد ومش عاوز حبيبتك تتعب
رد بنفاذ صبر: يا ستي هو الحب عندك اني أكنس وأغسل الحلل ؟
أنا: وانت الحب عندك انك ترتاح وترمي كل الحمل على أكتافي انا؟.. يعني ازاي أكون باحب انسان وألاقيه تعبان جدا وماأحاولش اني أساعده بأبسط مساعدة؟ 
عمر: يا حبيبتي انا بارجع تعبان وعاوز ارتاح ومش معقول أشتغل جوة البيت كمان
أنا: يا حبيبي يعني انت بتشتغل أكثر من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اللي كان قائد أمة بحالها ؟
عمر: عليه الصلاة والسلام لا طبعا وانا اجي جنبه ايه ؟
أنا: طيب يا سيدي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان بيعمل عمل أهل البيت طول ماهو موجود معاهم يعني بيساعدهم.. شوفت بقي يا سي السيد ؟
وأحب ان ينهي الحوار عندما وجد نفسه سينهزم وقال بنفاذ صبر: طيب طيب يا سارة سيبيني أغيّر هدومي علشان آكل وأنام شوية
وأحسست ان الموضوع ح يقلب بحرب وانا لسه في بداية حدوتة جوزك على ما تعوديه!!.. فابتسمت وقلت له برقة: طيب يا حبيبي قدامك 3 دقايق تغير فيهم هدومك علشان أكتر من كده حتوحشني ويمكن أبلغ البوليس ولا حاجة
فابتسم لي بغرور ولم يرد
يا عيني على عقل الرجالة
***********
حضّرت الأكل سريعا وانا أدعي في سري ان يعجبه وان كنت أشك في ده.. بس ربنا يستر
والحمد لله الهامبورجر موجود برضه علشان الجيران ما يسمعوش صوتنا ويقولوا العروسة الجديدة بتنضرب علقة سخنة

وجلسنا سويا حول الاكل وحاولت حماية نفسي سريعا من العلقة المتوقعة فقلت له: دي أول أكلة يا حبيبي أعملها لك بايدي وانا عارفة اني لسه باتعلم الطبيخ بس كفاية اني عملتها لأحلى راجل في الدنيا علشان تبقي تجنن مش كده ؟ 
رد عليّ وقال: ربنا يخليكي لي يا حبيبتي انا مش قد الدلع ده كله.. ثم تذوق صينية البطاطس وكله أمل في الحياة  وفي ثواني ظهرت على وجهه ملامح واحد يبحث عن رقم بوليس النجدة
ورديت بمنتهى الاستهبال: ايه يا حبيبي رأيك ايه؟
فرد باحراج من مقدمة الدلع الجامدة: تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي !!! بس هي مختلفة شوية عن اللي انا متعوّد عليها 
فرديت ببراءة الاطفال: ميرسي يا حبيبي بالهنا والشفا
***********
قــال عمــر
:
ياسلام يا واد يا عمر.. اول مرة أشوف البطاطس ليها طعم السبانخ المخلوطة بالذرة !!.. والرز شبه كورة القدم خماسية الاضلاع
أكلتين كمان من دول وييجي لي كساح
بس معقول أزعلها وهي عمالة تدلّع فيّ كده؟؟؟؟ 
ياااااالا ما احنا ياما أكلنا أكل حلو.. إدّيها هامبورجر واعمل نفسك من طنطا
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
الحمد لله عدّت على خير.. طيب لما أشوف ح يشيل معايا الاطباق ولا ح يستندل كالمعتاد فقلت: عمر ممكن تشيل معايا الاطباق لو سمحت؟ 
عمر: يوووه يا سارة كفاية طلبات أرجوكي
فرديت بمسكنة: طيب اسفة.. اني ضايقتك !! ومشيت بانكسار مفتعل وانا أحمل الاطباق فماهي الا لحظة واحدة وقام طبعا وقال لي: خليكي انتي يا حبيبتي انا حاشيلهم.. وانتي ارتاحي
ضحكت في سري من طيبته وأكملت خطتي بعد ما فرغ من الاطباق وقلت بدلال كبير: طيب يا حبييي ادخل انت نام شوية وانا ح أغسل الاطباق هو انا كنت عاوزة اتكلم معاك شوية قبل ما تنام بس مش مهم انا ح أغسل الاطباق لوووووووحدي وانت ادخل ارتاح.. بس تعرف انت واحشني وكنت عاوزة اتكلم معاك واحكي لك على اللي حصل كله النهاردة.. بس يوم تاني بقي
عمر: لا يا سارة يا حبيبتي سيبي الاطباق مش مهم وتعالى نقعد مع بعض شوية
أنا: أسيبها ؟ لا يمكن ابدا ابدا ابدا
عمر: طيب يا حبيبتي انا ح أساعدك وأغسلهم معاكي.. ما تهونيش على
أنا: انت أحلى زوج في الدنيا دي كلها.. وبجد وحشتني
***********
قــال عمــر
:
أخيرا جه يوم الجمعة.. يوم الاجازة
مفيش صحيان بدري ولا جري على الشغل
 ياحبيبتي يا سارة نايمة زي الملاك.. تعبتْ جدا الاسبو ع ده.. بس اكيد ح تتعوّد وحيبقي الموضوع أسهل عليها وانا كمان بقيت أساعدها شوية بس علشان بحبها
فرصة والدنيا لسه هادية أقوم اقعد لوحدي شوية واقرأ الجرايد على رواقة واشرب كوباية شاي موزونة ومش ضروري فطار النهاردة
الله الشقة شكلها جميل اوي
الصبح.. الشمس داخلة من الشبابيك والستائر الحرير معطيه نعومة ورقة للبيت.. كل البيت ده بتاعي انا ؟! ده انا طول عمري لي اوضة واحدة في بيت والدي وكنت باعتبرها مملكتي الخاصة وناقص اكتب عليها ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير!!.. فجأة الاقي لي شقة كاملة جميلة زي دي وانا راجل البيت ؟؟! احساس رائع باكتمال الرجولة يارب يديمه علينا
وجلستُ أقرا الجرائد في روقان وهدوء حتى مر الوقت وباقي ساعة على صلاة الجمعة.. فرصة أقرأ سورة الكهف قبل ان انشغل في اي حاجة تانية
***********
قــالت ســارة
:
اول مرة اصحى براحتي من اسبوووووع كامل مش مفزوعة من صوت المنبة الجبار.. صحيح الستات مفروض يقعدوا في البيت بس علشان يناموا براحتهم
ايه ده عمر فين ؟ الراجل طفش ولا ايه ؟ باضحك جدا لما اشوف في التليفزيون واحدة صاحية من النوم وقبل ما تفتح عينيها تتحسس مكان نوم جوزها كأنها بتدوّر على فردة شراب مثلا ! طيب ما تفتح عينيها أسهل وح تكتشف ان المذكور فلسع من بدري
تلاقيه طلع نام في الصالة ولاّ بيتكلم في التليفون.. لا مفيش وقت دي صلاة الجمعة قربت.. واقتربت لأشاهد منظر جميل طالما حلمت به قبل زواجي.. وجدت عمر يجلس تحت شباك الصالة وممسكا بالمصحف ويقرأ في خشوع بصوت رخيم وتجويد سليم حتى انه لم يشعر بوجودي
اقتربت لأجلس بجواره استمع اليه.. ولكني وجدت نفسي لا شعوريا أجلس تحت أقدامه.. فليس الرجل الغني او الوسيم هو من تعشقه المرأة.. ولكنه الرجل الذي يخشى الله
جلست على الأرض أستمع لسورة الكهف وكأني أسمعها لأول مرة.. سعدتُ من صوته الرخيم وخشوعه وأحاط بنا هدوء واطمئنان وكأن الملائكة يباركون اجتماعنا.. وانا اختلس النظر لوجهه وهو يقرأ لأستمتع بملامحه الخاشعة وأشكر الله على نعمته التي انعمها عليّ.. حتى انتهى من القراءة وجذبني من يدي لأجلس بجواره وسألني: ليه يا حبيبتي قعدتي على الأرض؟.. ده انتي تقعدي جوّه عيني
أنا: لا يا حبيبي حسيت انك كبير اوي وانت في حالة الخشوع دي ما قدرتش أقعد جنبك
عمر: ياااه انتي مكبرة الموضوع ربنا بس يتقبل.. وانتي متعودة على قراءة سورة الكهف كل جمعة؟
أنا: بصراحة ساعات ساعات مش دايما
عمر: لا يا حبيبتي ان شاء الله نقراها دايما سوا.. وبعدين خليكي شطورة واسمعي كلام عمو عمر علشان اديكي الهدية اللي جبتهالك امبارح
نطّيت بسرعة: ايه ده هدية ؟ كده وساكت من امبارح يا غلس؟
عمر: أصلهم مش هدية واحدة دول اتنين
أنا: كمان ؟ كفاية غلاسة بقى.. يالا مش قادرة استنى
رد بمكر ذو مغزى : طيب تدفعي كام ؟ 
فهمت مقصده وقلت له: مش عاوزة منك حاجة
ضحك وقال: طيب خلاص خلاص انا باضحك معاكي شوفي يا ستي دول أهم هديتين حتاخديهم في حياتك.. اول واحدة اتفضلي ياستّي.. تاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتا
وفتحت لفة الهدية البرّاقة ثم صرخت بخيبة امل: يااااااااااااااسلام.. حصالة !!!!!!!!!!! لا والله وجاي على نفسك كده ليه؟ ودي أحط فيها مصروف البيت ولا أحوش لبنتك اللي في خامسة ابتدائي؟
عمر: ياساتر يارب.. استني شوية.. ايه ده مدفع رشاش؟ استني لما افهمك حتعملي بيها ايه ؟ 
انا: اتفضل يا عم الموفِّر
تجاوز عن التريقة ورد بصبر: دي يا ستي انا وانتي ح نحوش فيها كل يوم اي مبلغ ان شا الله جنيه واحد.. اي فلوس والسلام ونيجي اخر الاسبوع يوم الجمعة نفتح الحصالة ونتصدق بالمبلغ ده.. وبكده نكون كل يوم بنطلع صدقة حتى لو كانت بسيطة.. وممنوع انه يعدي يوم من غير اي صدقة حتى لو مش حناكل اليوم ده.. وبكد حنلاقي بركة في دخلنا غير عادية.. فهمتي يا حبيبتي ؟
رديت بانبهار وسعادة بالغة: ياخبر ايه الفكرة الروعة دي؟ جبتها منين دي؟ 
عمر: يعني موافقة ؟.. طيب نيجي للهدية التانية.. شوفي يا حبيبة قلبي.. ده مصحف مجزء لـ30 جزء.. حتيجي على الدرجين بتوع البوفيه وترمي كل الكوارث اللي فيهم وتفضّيهم خالص وتحطي أجزاء المصحف في الدرج اليمين.. وكل يوم انا وانتي كل واحد منا ياخد جزء محدد ويقراه.. ولما يخلصه سواء في يوم او كذا يوم يحطه في الدرج الشمال وياخد جزء جديد وهكذا لحد ما الدرج الشمال يتملي خالص نعرف ان انا وانتي ختمنا المصحف مرة.. وبعد كده نرجعه تاني للدرج اليمين وهكذا على طول.. ايه رأيك ؟
أنا: بجد مش عارفة أرد وأقول ايه غير اني أشكر ربنا انه أهداني بيك
عمر: بصي يا سارة الحب مش بيستمر بين الزوجين بالكلام الحلو ولا بالفلوس ولا حتى بالأولاد.. لكن بيستمر بطاعة ربنا وبركته لهم.. واحنا عاوزين بيتنا ده بيت طائع لله علشان ربنا يبارك لنا في حياتنا واولادنا اللي جايين ان شاء الله 
أنا: ربنا يكرمك ويخليك لي يارب وتفضل كده على طول
عمر: ياااااااااااه ده انا كده ح اتأخر على الصلاة.. يالاّ بقى مع السلامة.. على فكرة ح اخرج مع اصحابي شوية بعد الصلاة وح ارجع على الغداء
أنا: طيب ما تنساش تدعيلي .......مع السلامة
***********
خرج حبيبي وانا اودعه وأشكر الله على ان أهداني هذا الزوج.. ثم توضئت وصليت الظهر وجلست أقرأ سورة الكهف ووعدت نفسي الاّ أقطعها ابدا في اي يوم جمعة
ثم اخرجت محتويات درجين البوفيه ورصيت بالدرج الايمن كل الاجزاء وبدأت بأول جزء وسجّلت تاريخ هذه الختمة في ورقة صغيرة كي نعلم متى سننتهي منها.. ثم جلست أقرأ القران لفترة طويلة
.......
ثم قمت لتحضير الغداء والذي كان لحسن الحظ معونة انسانية من ماما بعد ما حكيت لها مأساتي مع الاكل وان ممكن اتطلّق وانا في شهر العسل من الكوارث اللي باعملها.. فالظاهر خافت اني ارجعلهم وهمّ ما صدقوا يخلصوا مني !!!! فطبخت لي كام صنف تحفة.. ربنا يخليكي لي يامشرفاني
***********
أريد ان يكون هذا اليوم جميلا لأكافيء عمر على هداياه الرائعة.. اعددت الغداء وجمّلت السفرة بورود ورششت معطر جو هاديء وبدلت ملابسي لأرتدي عباءة ناعمة وتركت شعري منسدلا على كتفي وتعطرت وطلبت عمر فأخبرني انه مع أصحابه.. طيب وبعدين ؟
رنيت عليه ثانية فلم يرد.. ارسلت له رسالة: تعالى بقى يا عمر.. انت اتأخرت اوي..برضه لم يرد
أرسلت رسالة ثانية: يا سيدي كفاية تقل.. بجد وحشتنا
لم يرد
فأرسلت له الضربة القاضية: خلاص يا حبيبي.. خليك براحتك بس شهرزاد كان نفسها تشوفك اوي.. خلاص بقى تدخل تنام أحسن
وطبعا كما توقعت جاء بعد دقائق معدودة...... وسكتت شهرزاد عن الكلام المباح تاااااااااااااااني
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
***********[/frame]

----------


## mr_virus

*جميله جدا  

والاجمل طريقت الدلع اللى ست ساره ماشيه بيها علشان تخلى عمر يعمل اللى هيا عايزاه 


وجميل جدا ان الواحد ياخود عروسته  ويروحوا درس علم 

او حتى يسمعوا شريط سوى وبعدين يتناقشوا فى موضوعه 

او حتى يتحدوا بعد على حفظ سوره كل يوم من القرآن او اكتر 

فعلا هيبقى بيت جميل حتى لو غرفه فوق السطح 

ولما القرد يجى يلاقى امه وابوه كده لازم هز كمان هيبقى كده 

شكرا ليكى يا متيممه 

ومعلش على التطويل*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

بداية الحلقة أكدت علي معني معلوم ومؤكد
"ان كيدهن عظيم"
كمان القول الخاص "بان قوة المرأة في دمعتها ودلالها"
للأسف حتي الدلال بيكون مصطنع  :: 
وأما الجو الروحاني الختامي فهو أجمل ما في الحلقة
للأسف في حاجة افتكرتها وهي ان الأفلام بتظهر ليلة الدخلة دايماً علي انها ليلة حمرا .. تقطيع هدوم وتكسير سراير!!
الا عمري ياربي شوفت واحد بيعمل سنة النبي فيها .. المفروض يصلي ركعتين بعد العشاء ويدعي ربه ومراته تأمن وراه انه يباركلهم في زيجتهم .. وقبل الجماع يدعي ويقول "بسم الله اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا"
شكراً علي الحلقة متيمة .. الحقيقة مش عارف ليه كل واحد بيقول أسف علي التطويل وبيكون كاتب سطرين بس ^_^ .. في حين اني بكتب كتير
علي كده لازم أقول
أسف أسف أسف أسف  ::

----------


## بنوتة مصر 2007

حلوة اوي الحلقات دي و عاوزين تاني منها

----------


## Egypt lover

جميييييييييييييييييييلة جدا والله يا متيمة الحلقة دي . 

في انتظار باقي الحلقات .....

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> *جميله جدا  
> 
> والاجمل طريقت الدلع اللى ست ساره ماشيه بيها علشان تخلى عمر يعمل اللى هيا عايزاه 
> 
> 
> وجميل جدا ان الواحد ياخود عروسته  ويروحوا درس علم 
> 
> او حتى يسمعوا شريط سوى وبعدين يتناقشوا فى موضوعه 
> 
> ...



العفو يا فيرس
وليه بتقول تطويل انت مش بتطول للدرجه دى انك تتاسف
عادى يا ابنى
هو ده المطلوب
ماتقلقش مش هعلن الحرب عليك يعنى ولا حاجه
المهم
فعلا جميل جدا الروح الدينيه اللى بتبقى ف البيت ده
والاجمل فى نظرى
ان الراجل اللى هو رب البيت وقدوته ان هو اللى يكون بيدعو للتدين زى عمر كده
حتى الزوجه هتحس بالاطمئنان اكثر من مجرد اطمئنانها لمجرد وجوده جمبها

وكمان جميل جدا انه حنين عليها ومدلعها كده
يارب الدنيا كلها تبقى كده يارب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="10 80"]قــالت ســارة
:
معقوووول مر شهرين على زواجي انا وعمر ؟
مروا بسرعة جدا.. حياة جديدة في المسئولية والمشاركة والمشاعر.. في كل شيء.. حتى اصدقائي اللي كنت بارغي معاهم بالساعات في التليفون اصبحت لا اراهم الا نادرا ولو تكلمنا في التليفون يكون حديث سريع لألحق كل الأشغال اللي ورايا
وشقتي الجديدة أصبحت مملكتي بجد وبعد ما كنت أنظف حجرتي في بيت ماما بالعافية وبعد استدعاء البوليس.. أصبحت لا أطيق ان اري منزلي غير مرتب وأتخانق مع عمر لو رمي ملابسه او كتبه كالمعتاد.. رغم ان كتبي واشيائي الخاصة زمان كانت محتاجة خريطة للوصول لها !!! لكنه هو الحب الذي يجمعك بمكان تشعرين انه ملكك وحدك تكونين فيه على راحتك وتفعلين ما تشاءين
حتى ان منزل والدي اضطررت ان ابيت فيه ليلة عندما مرضت أمي.. بجد لم أستطع النوم مش عارفة ازاي مش هو نفسه السرير اللي نمت عليه اكثر من عشرين سنة ؟ احساس لا يعلم تفسيره الا الله الذي يريد لنا ان نعمر بيوتا وبيوتا حتى نعمر الارض جميعا
وانا وعمر ومتفاهمين جدا لكن لا يخلو الأمر من غلاسة وتحكم في أشياء تافهة كي يثبت لنفسه انه سي السيد  ولاأعلق عليها وأجعلها تمر كي لا تصبح كارثة.. شيء واحد هو ما يحيرني ويضايقني فعلا باستثناء حماتي طبعا !!.. وهو مصاريف البيت لا أعرف ماذا يمكن ان يفعل شابين يعملان عمل شاق يوميا كي يوفرا مصاريف الايجار والاكل والدواء والخروج والمجاملات الخ الخ الخ ... ؟ 
طبعا يحتاجان معجزة من السماء كي تحل لهم لغز الاسعار.. وأصبحت بعد ان كنت أصرف مرتبي على العطور والكريمات والمجلات.. أصبحت أبحث 10 ساعات قبل ان اشتري زيت الطعام كي أعرف اي نوع أوفر؟.. وأصبحت أفاصل مع اي بائع رغم اني كنت باقول لماما دايما ان ده تصرف بيئة !!! وأصبحت أحمل هم اي مناسبة غير معمول حسابها مثل فرح او خلافه نضطر اسفين ان نجامل اصحاب المناسبة فيه لأن ده معناه ان بقية الشهر ح نقضيه تونة وجبنة
ولكن ليس هذا ما يضايقني فقط ولكن تصرف عمر الغريب تجاه مصروف البيت هو ما يضايقني جدا.. وهو انه لا يخصص مبلغ معين لمصروف البيت وانا اساعده فيه ونصرف منه سويا.. لا.. هو يدفع الايجار وبعض الاشياء الاخري وانا عندما أقبض مرتبي أسارع لأنفقه كله تقريبا على خزين المنزل من سكر وزيت وخضار ولحوم وخلافه وهو متقبل ده عادي وبدون مشاكل.. حتى اني طلبت منه مرة مبلغ كي أشتري شيء للمنزل فرد على ببساطة: ما انتي معاكي فلوس يا سارة !! هي خلصت ؟
طبعا اتضايقت جدا من رد فعله ده.. هل المفروض ان أنهي مرتبي كاملا ثم بعد هذا هو يساعد !!! الغريب في الأمر انه غير بخيل ابدا بل بالعكس لا ينفق على نفسه تقريبا الا الضروري جدا ولكن ما يضايقني انه معتبر مساعدتي في المنزل امر مفروغ منه وفرض عليّ.. وتحملت هذا الامر رغم ضيقي منه انا احب ان أصرف على منزلي ولكن بارادتي وليس فرضا على حتى جاء يوما رجعت من العمل وانتظرته بعد الغداء وقلت له: شفت يا عمر النهاردة بعد الشغل نزلت انا وواحدة صاحبتي المحلات اللي جنب شغلي كانت عاوزة تشتري شوية حاجات
قال: طيب يا حبيبتي وايه المشكلة ؟
أنا: لا أبدا لقيت شنطة تحفة نازلة في التخفيض من 70 جنية الى 50 بس واشتريتها على طول.. تتصور دي جلد طبيعي
فرد بعصبية: اشتريتيها ؟ وما قلتيش لي ليه قبل ما تشتريها ؟
 فاستغربت من رد فعله وقلت: عادي يعني يا عمر يعني ح اطلبك أقول لك على حاجة هايفة كده ؟
قال: خمسين جنية حاجة هايفة ؟
أنا: يعني انت زعلان من المبلغ ولا من اني ما قلتش لك ؟ 
عمـر: الاتنين .. كان لازم تستأذني مني الاول
فرددت عليه وقد بدأ صوتي يعلو: عمر انت بتقول ايه؟.. دي فلوسي..انا ما خدتش منك حاجة علشان الزعل ده كله
فصرخ بغضب: فلوسك يعني ايه فلوسك ؟ يعني أخرس انا ولا ايه ؟  
أنا: انا ماقلتش كده.. بس ازاي يعني استأذن قبل ما اصرف اي حاجة؟
عمـر: انا ياستي معقد نفسيا خلاص؟ مش باحب ان مراتي تمسك فلوس وتزعق في وتقول فلوسي ومالكش دعوة والكلام ده
أنا: ياسلام.. واشمعني الكلام ده مش بيتقال لما باجيب حاجة للبيت.. ليه مش بتقولي استأذني؟ ولا علشان دي حاجة لي انا ؟
عمـر: دي ضروريات للبيت مش ممكن نستغنى عنها.. انما الشنطة بتاعتك دلع
أنا: والله ادلع نفسي مش مشكلة.. وبعدين الضروريات دي مسئوليتك انت وانا ان كنت باساعد في البيت ده مش فرض عليّ
قال بعصبيـة: والله انا قلت من ايام الخطوبة تسيبي الشغل علشان وجع الدماغ ده وانتي ما سمعتيش الكلام.. واللي كنت خايف منه حصل.. بقيتي بتعلى صوتك عليّ وتقولي فلوسي انا
أنا: هو انت يا تحبسني في البيت يا تتحكم في كل مليم؟ ده انت فعلا معقد على كده
انتفض من مكانه والغضب يتطاير من عينيه وأمسك ذراعي بعنف وصرخ في: انا معقد؟!!!...طيب انا ح اوريكي العقد اللي بجد من بكرة مفيش شغل ولما أشوف كلامي ح يمشي ولا لأ ؟
ارتعبت من نبرته المخيفة وضغطه الرهيب على ذراعي والقسوة التي يتحدث بها فارتجفت وانهمرت دموعي بلا توقف
فلانت نبرته قليلا وزفر بقوة وقال: طيب بتعيطي ليه دلوقتي مانتي كمان زعقتي وجننتيني
أنا: ............ .....؟؟
عمـر: كده ياسارة توصلي حاجة هايفة لحد كده ؟ خلاص بقي حقك على ما تزعليش
فرددت من بين دموعي: لا مش حاجة هايفة.. ده ربنا قال ذمة مالية منفصلة للمرأة تيجي انت وتقولي استأذن ؟
عمـر: والله انا عارف ده بس مش قادر أطبقه.. ماأقدرش استحمل ان مراتي تقولي دي فلوسي وانت مالكش لازمة.. طيب اعمل ايه ؟
أنا: مااعرفش والله تعمل ايه ؟
عمـر: طيب انتي شايفة اني بخيل ولاّ باصرف على نفسي حاجة؟ ولا انتي بتطلبي مني حاجة ومش باجيبها ؟
فرددت وانا امسح دموعي: لأ .. امّال ايه الفيلم ده طيب ؟
قال: انا يا ستي ما بحبش الست اللي بتعمل كده.. وبعدين انا مش عاوزك تدفعي حاجة في البيت تاني علشان مش كل شوية تقولي باساعدك باساعدك
قلت: بقي انا باعمل كده الله يسامحك.. وبعدين هو انتي يعني أحسن من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اللي كان بيتاجر للسيدة خديجة في مالها وهي زوجته ولا يخجل من ان يعلن ان ده مال زوجته وفين ؟ في قريش عز التعصب والجهل؟
 عمـر: ياستي انا مااقدرش اوصل للمنزلة دي.. ولو الموضوع ده ح يجيب مشاكل ح اقعدك من الشغل فعلا 
أنا: من فضلك يا عمر ما تكبرش الموضوع كده..انا فعلا زعلانة منك جدا ومستغربة تفكيرك جدا 
عمـر: حقك على اني انفعلت عليكي انتي عارفة قد ايه بحبك.. لكن مش ح اقبل ابدا اني اكون على الرف او حاجة تحصل في بيتي من غير موافقتي حتى ولو حاجة هايفة ؟ 
أنا: ............ ....؟؟
***********
مرّت أيام وانا وعمر متخاصمين.. يعني بنتكلم في الضروريات بس.. لكن من جوايا انا زعلانة منه جدا.. من عصبيته وموقفه الغريب وتفكير الأغرب.. المشكلة اني متأكدة انه مش بخيل ولا طمعان فيّ.. بس مش قادرة أفسر تفكيره لحد دلوقتي.. تحكم والسلام؟.. ولاّ خوف من الفلوس انها تقويني فأبعد عنه ؟!! وكأن اللي رابط أي زوجة بزوجها هي انه بيصرف عليها فقط .. ولو هيّ معاها فلوس حتقدر تعيش من غيره وتسيبه بسهولة !! بجد حاجة تجنن  !! طيب وستات البيوت بيتطلّقوا ليه لما هي الحكاية كده.. مش معقول التفكير المقلوب ده ؟
عمر حاول يصالحني لكني لم أستطع ابدا.. لأني حاسة ان الصورة اللي كانت في خيالى اتهزت لأن موضوع الفلوس بين الزوجين ده حساس جدا ودايما الزوجة بتكون راسمة لزوجها وحبيبها صورة الفارس النبيل الذي لا يتكلم قط في المال لأن ده شيء بينقص من قدره كرجل ودائما تدور في عقلي عبارة الافلام الشهيرة : انا برضه أمد ايدي لفلوس واحدة ست ؟؟؟.. فأصبح الأمر مقترن بالرجولة في نظري
ولكن ظروف المعيشة البشعة الان غيرت من شكل الصورة وجعلت الرجل مضطرا لعمل زوجته ومساعدتها له والزوجة ايضا تقبلت هذا و تسعد عندما تفعله.. ولكن للأسف لم يتخل الرجل عن الصورة القديمة في خياله بأنه صاحب المال والآمر الناهي الأوحد..فأصبح يعذب زوجته بحملين حمل المشاركة وحمل التحكم
***********
قــال عمــر
:
سارة وحشة أوي وهي زعلانة.. صحيح هي لم تقصر في أي حق من حقوقي في البيت وأجد طعامي وملابسي وكل شيء مرتب وترد عليّ عندما أسألها عن أي شيء.. ولكن روحها المرحة الدافئة والحيوية التي تنطق من عينيها والتي تجعلني أذوب فيها اختفت !! وحل محلها لوح زجاج بارد لا يعبر عن أي شيء
حاولت مصالحتها بلا جدوي.. ياربي أعمل ايه ؟ بس أنا كمان مش قادر أنفذ اللي هي عاوزاه !! يعني ايه أكون قاعد في البيت ألاقيها داخلة وشارية غسالة مثلا وتقولي وانت مالك دي فلوسي أقعد كمل الشاي اللي بتشربه وخليك في حالك
معقول أستحمل كده؟ ولو كنت فوّت حكاية الشنطة كان حيبقي ده العادي.. انا مش طمعان في فلوسها ابدا لكني مضطر لمساعدتها في البيت علشان ما نزورش السيدة انا وهي كل يوم جمعة
بس أعمل ايه.. تحت هدومي الكاجوال لسه فيه صديري جدي الصعيدي.. مش قادر اتقبل الموضوع خالص..وهيّ كمان معذورة وشكلي وحش قدامها.. برضه انا انفعلت بصورة غبية !! ومش قادر أعيش من غير دفء عينيها وحنيتها.. طيب ما هي مش عاوزة تصالحني ..أعمل ايه؟؟..شغّل التفانين يا واد يا عمر دي سارة حبيبتك
***********
قـالت ســارة
:
ذهبت الى عملي كالمعتاد وانا ماليش نفس لأي حاجة في الدنيا وطبعا كان باين على وشي جدا فكل واحدة ظريفة تيجي تسألني بحشرية: ايه ابتدينا نكد الجواز ولا ايه ؟؟؟ قلنا كده قالوا اطلعوا من البلد
انا مش عارفة كل واحد ما بيحطش لسانه جوة بقه ليه؟.. ياسااااتر
خلاص الساعة 2 كلها ساعة واروّح..موبايلي بيرن.. ايه ده ؟ ده عمر.. خير ؟ 
أنا: الو ايوة يا عمر ؟
فرد بصوت أقلقني: ايوة يا سارة ازيك يا حبيبتي انتي كويسة ؟ 
قلت: الحمد لله فيه ايه ياعمر ؟
عمـر: مفيش حاجة بس ح اعدي عليكي بعد ساعة استأذنت من شغلي بدري وح اجيلك استنيني
أنا: ايه فيه ايه؟.. انت رعبتني كده ؟
فرد بغموض: لما اجي ح تعرفي !! مع السلامة

يارب سترك يارب دي اول مرة يعملها.. أكيد بابا تعب وهو مش عاوز يقول لي.. ولا ماما ؟!! لا بجد حرام كده.. حاولت الاتصال به الف مرة بلا جدوى.. لا يرد مما أكد شكي بأن مصيبة قد حصلت.. يارب استر يارب
وأخييييييييييييييييييييييرا جاء بعد ما أصبحت على وشك الانهيار.. ولكني وجدته في قمة الشياكة مرتديا القميص المفضل عندي وكمان البرفان اللي باموت فيه!! ايه ده ؟ طبعا لو كانت والدته هي اللي تعبانة كان جه بالبيجاما !!! لا وكمان رايق وعمّال يسلم على زمايلي ويوصيهم عليّ !! لا بجد.. لو ما قالش فيه ايه ح اخبطه بحاجة في دماغه حالا
وأخيرا سلم عليّ بحرارة وهمس في أذني: وحشتيني.. وأخذني وانصرفنا وزميلاتي لسان حالهن يقول: جتنا نيلة في حظنا الهباب
وفي السيارة كان ح يغمي على من شدة القلق وسألته: أبوس ايدك قولي فيه ايه انا خلاص ح اموت.. ماما ولا بابا اللي تعبانين ؟
فرد بلهجة المحقق كونان: اطمني هم بخير انا واخدك لمشوار مهم جدا وما تسأليش على أي حاجة دلوقتي لحد ما نوصل
فخف قلقي قليلا وان لم يختفي تماما .. ولكني راقبت ملامح الغموض المرسومة على وجهه وهي ممزوجة بوسامته الظاهرة اليوم.. فلاحظ اني أراقبه فسألني: ايه وحشتك ؟.. فلم أرد ومديت البوذ المتين.. وأغمضت عيني ولكني رأيت صورته مازالت مرسومة بداخلها
ياه الظاهر اني نمت شوية.. ايه ده.. انا فين ؟ في الجنة ؟ وأفقت لأجد القاهرة كلها تحت مستوى قدمي في منظر خلاب وجو رائع ونسيم يداعب المشاعر.. وعمر ينظر لي بحنان ويقول لي: صح النوم.. يالاّ انزلي بسرعة
سألته: ايه ده احنا فين ؟
رد قائلاً: في المقطم يا حبيبتي مش كان نفسك تشوفيه من زمان ؟
قلت: هو ده المشوار المهم ؟ ؟ ح نعمل ايه هنا ؟
قـال: هشششششششش كفاية أسئلة وتعالي
ومشيت وراءه وانا أبعد يده التي تحاول الامساك بيدي والبوز مازال موجودا
ودخلنا الى كافيتريا لم أري في جمالها من قبل.. كل حوائطها مستبدلة بزجاج دائري كي تري القاهرة من كل أركانها وكل الأضواء استبدلت بشموع تعطي الجو رومانسية وسحر غامض.. واخذني الى طاولة بعيدة وجلسنا وانا لا استطيع النطق بعد ما رأيته.. ونظر الى عيني مباشرة وقال لي ثانية: وحشتيني
أنا: ............ ..؟
عمـر: بحبك
أنا: ........؟
عمـر: مش عاوزة تردي عليّ ؟ طيب انا اسف
أنا: خلاص يا عمر انا مش زعلانة انا نسيت الموضوع خلاص
قـال: واضح جدا بدليل البرود اللي بتعامليني بيه.. ياريتك خاصمتيني لكن انتي استعملتي اسلوب ذكي جدا ما قصرتيش في اي حاجة ولما اكلمك بتردي عادي لكن انتي في دنيا وانا في دنيا تانية.. ودي حاجة ممكن تموتني .. فين سارة حبيبتي ؟
قلت: ايوة حبيبتك اوي.. بدليل انك مش عاوزني أشتري لنفسي حاجة ولازم أرفع صباعي وأستأذن قبل ما أشتري حاجة
قـال: يا حبيبتي انا نفسي أجيب لك كنوز الدنيا وأحطهم تحت رجليكي.. بس انتي عارفة الظروف.. وانا مش عاوز اتحكم فيكي ولا حاجة.. دي حاجة نفسية جوايا بتخليني عاوز أعرف كل حاجة بتعمليها وتحسسيني انك مش بتعملي حاجة الا لما أعرفها الاول
قلت: بس دي حاجة تخنق
قال: بصي يا سارة انا بخيل ؟
رديت: لا 
قـال: عيني زايغة ؟
رديت: لا 
قـال: بأعامل أهلك وحش ؟
رديت: لا 
قـال: باعاملك انتي وحش قدام الناس او حتى بيننا ؟
رديت برضه: لا
قـال: مش عارف ربنا كويس ؟
قلت: الحمد لله 
قـال: طيب يا ستي اعتبري موضوع الفلوس ده عيب فيّ.. وخديني على قد عقلي فيه وريحيني.. وانا اوعدك اني عمري ما ح احرمك من حاجة ابدا بس عرّفيني الاول.. اتفقنا ؟
انكسفت جدا من اني أريده كاملا بلا عيوب من تكبيري الموضوع بالشكل ده
ورددت عليه: اتفقنا ياحبيبي
قال وابتسامة فرحة تملأ وجهه: الله أكبر أول مرة تنطقيها من أسبوع.. أيوة كده خلي الشمس تطلع يا شيخة
قلت: خلاص بقى.. فرجت علينا الناس
قال: طيب غمضي عينكي انا جيب لك هدية بس ما تتعوديش على كده أحسن ح نشحت بالشكل ده !! اتفضلي يا ستي
فتحت العلبة التي قدمها.. وهتفت: الله ايه الصندل الجميل ده ؟  
قال: ده يا ستي علشان يليق على الشنطة اللي اشتريتيها.. بس زي ما اتفقنا ح تعرفيني الاول على اي حاجة خلاص يا حبيبتي ؟
رددت بكسوف: خلاص يا شهريار
 فرد بلهفة: شهريار؟!!! الله أكبر
ثم نظر لي وقال: سارة انتي لازمك الغدا هنا أوي؟.. ولاّ ممكن نروّح دلوقتي ؟
!!!
***********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
***********[/frame]

----------


## نانيس

شكرا يا متيمة على الحلقة
لكن سارة مخطئة في أسلوبها في الكلام ، كان المفروض أن تحاول امتصاص غضب عمر ثم تتكلم معه في وقت آخر بعد أن يهدأ ، ثم كذلك رفضها مصالحته خطأ جسيم إذ ليس كل الرجال يبادر بالمصالحة ، فالرجل يعتبرها موضوع كبير ولا يبادر بالمصالحة إلا قليلا ( من الآخر سارة بتتبطر على النعمة ) ، وكان عليها أن تصالحه ولو في صورة مناقشة هادئة بعد ما هدأت هي وهدأ هو ، أو على الأقل كانت تقبل مصالحته ، فهذا هو خلق الزوجة المسلمة ، فهنا قام عمر بمصالحتها وأصر على ذلك وكان عاقلا ،غيره قد لا يفعل هذا وينشف دماغه والموضوع يكبر جدا دون داع ، فالمرأة هي الأقدر على احتواء الموقف.
جزيل الشكر لكِ يا متيمة.

----------


## mr_virus

حلوه جدا النهايه 

عامل فيها ( على بابا ) وطلع على الحديده  مالها الفول والطعميه 

اديهم هيبانو على حقيقتهم هما الاتنين 


معلش هجل مناقشتى لوقت تانى

----------


## الشريف العلوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم جميعا  ارجو من الله ان تكونوا قى اتم الصحة والعافيه 

مشكورة الاخت التى تقدم هذه المسلسله على مجهودها  

ولكن......................         ممكن تعليق بسيط

تقول المؤلفه على لسان  ساره 
قلت: بقي انا باعمل كده الله يسامحك.. وبعدين هو انتي يعني أحسن من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اللي كان بيتاجر للسيدة خديجة في مالها وهي زوجته ولا يخجل من ان يعلن ان ده مال زوجته وفين ؟ في قريش عز التعصب والجهل؟

و نرد..........

اولا: 

كان سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم يتاجر فى اموال ام المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلد  ولم تكن هى تخرج للعمل بين الرجال وسط المتاعب من مواصلات و اختلاط وغيره   ( مع استيفاء حسن الظن تماما فى المسلمين)

ثانيا:

ما كانت قبيلة قريش عز التعصب والجهل  

بل كانت ام القبائل واعزها واشرفها

 وما كانت غيرتهم  تعصبا  واكرر ما كانت غيرتهم تعصبا بل كانت شرفا وعزا سادوا به الدنيا  

وما كانت حميتهم جهلا  بل كانت دينا قبل ان ينزل الاسلام من الله تبارك وتعالى على سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

و يكفيكى يا اختاه  حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  (انا خيار من خيار )
لتستدلى على شرف قريش بين القبائل

ايضا  تقول المؤلفة على لسان ساره

ولكن ظروف المعيشة البشعة الان غيرت من شكل الصورة وجعلت الرجل مضطرا لعمل زوجته ومساعدتها له والزوجة ايضا تقبلت هذا و تسعد عندما تفعله.. ولكن للأسف لم يتخل الرجل عن الصورة القديمة في خياله بأنه صاحب المال والآمر الناهي الأوحد..فأصبح يعذب زوجته بحملين حمل المشاركة وحمل التحكم

وترد...................................

لست ادرى اية ظروف تلك التى تضطر المراة ان تعمل من اجلها  وخاصة اذا كان العائل شابا فى مقتبل حياته ويمتلك سيارة وعملا جيدا  بينما بامكانها ان تمكث فى بيتها عملا بقول الله تبارك وتعالى ( وقرن فى بيوتكن)  و تتدبر امرها هى وزوجها ولا حاجة لراتبها الذى تنفق نصفه على مواصلاتها و ملابسها وزينتها و..........  اما ان كان العائل مريضا لا قدر الله ولم يوجد من يكفلها من ال بيته فلها العمل  اما ان تعمل من اجل اثبات الذات  وما شابه من هراء الاحتلال الفكرى للمسلمين فنقول لها ذاتك بيتك يا مصنع الرجال 

كما وتقول المؤلفة على لسان عمر
انا مش طمعان في فلوسها ابدا لكني مضطر لمساعدتها في البيت علشان ما نزورش السيدة انا وهي كل يوم جمعة

ونرد................
سمعت احد اهل العلم وهو مصرى  يقول  ان كل جنيها تنفقه المراة على البيت ينقص من قوامة الرجل  وهو الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب لمن يهتم بالامر منكم


وفى النهاية انا لست من كوكب اخر حتى يظن احدكم انى هكذا بل انا مصرى اعيش فى القاهرة

ولست  من غير المتعلمين   انما انا مهندسا فى احد ارقى التخصصات

ولست  عجوزا  بل انا فى اوج  الشباب 

ولكن ............!

اكرمنى ربى بأن تشكل فكرى على مائدة الكتاب والسنة  

سامحونا على الاطالة  

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## نانيس

الأخ الفاضل الشريف العلوى
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 كلامك صحيح وأنا حقا كنت أنوى تعديل مشاركتي بإضافة نقطة عدم لزوم هذا العمل لها وأن عليها تركه والاكتفاء بدخل زوجها وسيبارك الله لهم فيه.
كما أن عملها إذا لم يوجد فيه ما يخالف الشرع وأمرها زوجها بتركه فعليها أن تطيعه لأن طاعته فرض وهو لم يأمرها بمعصية، ومن ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه.
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخت متيمة الرحمن اشكرك كثيرا على نقل الحلقات المميزة و اللى بتابعها على طول من غير تعليق لأنى شايفه انه ما شاء الله تعليقات الأخوة و الأخوات اكثر من كافى 

بعد تعليق نانيس و الشريف العلوى ما عنديش تليق يخص عمل المرأة و اعتقد انه فعلا اذا الزوجه قرت بالبيت كما امرها المولى عز و جل لكان ابرك لها و لزوجها فى حياتهم و عندى تجربة حية على ذلك حيث ان صديقتى استطاعت بفضل من الله التغلب على فتنة المال و قررت البقاء فى البيت مع اولادها على العمل و ربنا قدرها و هى نفسى ذكرت لى انها عانت بعض الصعوبات فى الأول و لكن الأن تستطيع الإقتصاد و كمان الإدخار (سبحانك يا ربى يا حبيبى)
و هذا ما شجعنى على ان اتخذ نفس الخطوة بعد ولادتى لمريم ان شاء الله 

نيجى بأه للإزدواجية الرهيبه اللى عند سى عمر اذاى عايزها تقعد من الشغل و هو محتاج لمساعدتها عشان ما يشحتش على باب السيدة 

ما يرسى على حل عشان نعرف هو عايز ايه و كيف يعنى يكون بكم الإيمان ده بالله تعالى و خايف من نقص الرزق 

عموما الحلقات جميلة و بتقدم قييم رائعة للزوجين بس مش عايزاكم تعيشوا اوى فى الوهم ان الرجالة بيضحك عليهم بسرعة كده زى ما سارة بتعمل

تحياتى لك و حبى فى الله

----------


## Egypt lover

تسلم ايدك يا أحلى متيمة في الدنيا .....

على فكرة انا متابعاكي أول بأول .

وكل شوية الحلقات بتبقا أحلى وأحلى 

تقبلي مروري أختي العزيزة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بداية الحلقة أكدت علي معني معلوم ومؤكد
> "ان كيدهن عظيم"
> كمان القول الخاص "بان قوة المرأة في دمعتها ودلالها"
> للأسف حتي الدلال بيكون مصطنع 
> وأما الجو الروحاني الختامي فهو أجمل ما في الحلقة
> للأسف في حاجة افتكرتها وهي ان الأفلام بتظهر ليلة الدخلة دايماً علي انها ليلة حمرا .. تقطيع هدوم وتكسير سراير!!
> الا عمري ياربي شوفت واحد بيعمل سنة النبي فيها .. المفروض يصلي ركعتين بعد العشاء ويدعي ربه ومراته تأمن وراه انه يباركلهم في زيجتهم .. وقبل الجماع يدعي ويقول "بسم الله اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا"
> شكراً علي الحلقة متيمة .. الحقيقة مش عارف ليه كل واحد بيقول أسف علي التطويل وبيكون كاتب سطرين بس ^_^ .. في حين اني بكتب كتير
> علي كده لازم أقول
> أسف أسف أسف أسف


ميرسي ابن رشد على التعليق والمشاركه القيمه بجد
بس الحمد لله دلوقتى فى ناس كتير ملتزمه فى الدين اكتر من الاول بفضل الله
وياجماعه ليه الاسف انا اللى طلبت منكوا المناقشه
بتتأسفوا ليه
طولوا وميهمكوش
بس سامحونى لو اتاخرت فى الرد على المشاركات لانى بهتم اكتر انى انزل الحلقه بسرعه عشان ببقى عارفه انكوا مستنيينها اوى جدا خالص
وتقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> حلوة اوي الحلقات دي و عاوزين تاني منها


ميرسي يا قمر انتى احلى
وان شاء الله فى تانى واللى جاى يبقى احلى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميييييييييييييييييييلة جدا والله يا متيمة الحلقة دي . 
> 
> في انتظار باقي الحلقات .....


ميرسي على مرورك ومتابعتك يا قمر

----------


## nonooooo

تسلم ايديك يامتيمة
انا بصراحة ياجماعة لا اؤيد عمل المرأة
برغم من انى فى كلية من كليات القمة الا انى عايزة اقعد فى البيت
والحمدلله ان ربنا وفقنى مع انسان قدر الموضوع ده
هو والله مش كسل
بس انا ممكن احقق كيانى وذاتى فى بيتى
اسعد زوجى وارضيه علشان ربنا يرضى عليا
وانجب اولاد احسن تربيتهم
تعرفوا انى باقابل مهاجمات كتير من العائلة
واللى يقولى : ماكنتيش كملتى تعليمك
واللى يقول: وايه لزمتها كليتك الكبيرة
ولما بارد عليهم واقولهم انا باتعلم علشان مش اظلم اولادى واحميهم واكون بر الامان ليهم
يسخروا منى
بس بعد ماشوفت تعليقاتكم
فرحت اوى
وسلاااااااااااااااااام كبير لمتيمة وابن رشد وفيرس وشيرى وران اواى وthereallove
وكل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## thereallove

في البدايه شكرا قوي علي سؤالك يا نو نووووووووووووووووو

وثانيا الحلقات مش ممكن بجد 

ميتزهقشي منها يا متيمه ايه الروعه والواقعيه بتاعتها دي 

وبالنسبه لعمل المرأه فانا من رايي طالما الرجل يقدر يلتزم بمتطلبات الحياة يبقي الاحسن ليها انها تخلي بالها بقي من بيتها وتبطل شغل بره 
لان برده هي هتبقي بتشتغل وشغل اهم بكتير من اي شغل تاني وهو شغل بيتها ورعايتها لزوجها واطفالها وده شغل ميتقدرشي باي قيمه بخلاف العمل خارج البيت

----------


## الشريف العلوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف احوالكم جميعا نتمنى من الله ان تكونوا بخير حال 

الاخت نانيس  مشكورة على ردك الكريم وسائر الاخوة ممن اهتم للامر

الاخت نونوووووووو   ونعم القرار ما اتخذت

و اضيف  بالامس  اى يوم الخميس فى الحادية عشرة مساءا على قناة الناس الفضائية 

كام موعد حلقة للشيخ / ابى اسحق الحوينى حفظه الله  ونفع به  يتحدث فيها عن 

الامام البخارى رحمه الله وتطرق الامر لامهات العلماء فبالتالى تطرق الحديث لعمل 

المراة و والله لقد انشرح صدرى ايما انشراح وانا اتابع الحلقة  فقد تحدث الشيخ حفظه 

الله  عن عمل المراة قائلا ( لقد استمعت المراة الى اقوال الاحتلال بانها تظلم نفسها 

حينما تجلس ف البيت ولا بد لها من ان تخرج لتشارك الرجل فى كل مكان من اماكن 

العمل فما كانت النتيجه  ؟ النتيجه ان البيت تهدم لان المراة تركت الثغر خاليا  و ان مكان 

المراة فى بيتها لا يستطيعه كل الرجال ولو اجتمعوا له )

كما وقال حفظه الله ايضل ( ان الحضانة التى تترك المراة ولدها فيه ما هى الا جراج 

لتترك الولد حت تعود من عملها )

اخوانى لا اجد تعليقا اضيف به بعد كلام الشيخ ابى اسحق حفظه الله ........

لا تنسونى من دعائكم

----------


## بنوتة مصر 2007

متيمه الرحمن........ ممكن اسالك سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟
هو انت مشتركة في منتدى عمرو خالد ؟

----------


## مزهلة

اشكرك يمتيمة على تكملة الموضوع وفى انتظار الباقى

وتعليقى
من راى شخصيا انا نفسى اشتغل واتعامل مع الناس بجراة بس فين الشغل ربنا يسهل
لاكن لو انا مكان سارة هسيب الشغل وانتبه لبيتى احسن لان البيت ده هو شغلى 
واتمنا للجميع التوفيق باذن الله

----------


## Shrety

نيس جدااااااا ::stpd::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً
سامحوني لاستخدامي الفصحي هذه المرة لكني شعرت ببعض الحاجة اليها
ثانياً
أشكر لك أختي متيمة حلقاتك كثيراً ولا تأسفي علي التأخر في الرد فأنا أقدر جهدك
كذا أشكر لك سلامك أختي nonoooo .. قد أسعدني وأثلج صدري كثيراً
ثالثاً
لا أخفي عليكم .. متيمة ونانيس ونونو وأمة الله ومزهلة وrealover أنا في جد العجب والاستغراب من أرائكم وأتسائل أين كنتم حينما شرعنا وبعض الأخوات مناقشة عمل المرأة بالقضاء أو عملها بصفة عامة في المناقشات العامة!!
الأمر وصل لدرجة استناد بعض الأخوات من نفس المنتدي الي اجازة بعض الفتاوي لامارة المرأة وتوليها الرئاسة والقضاء بل آمن كثيرات منهن بأن الأصل في عمل المرأة لا بجلوسها في بيتها!!!!
بل صار الجدال في مسألة الاختلاط والقول بعدم حرمته
علي العموم يهمني الأن وبعد التعرف علي أرائكم وقد مثلت لي نوعية جديدة من الأراء التركيز علي ألا يضعف جلوس المرأة في بيتها واهتمامها بأسرتها من ثقافتها وتحصيلها ومتابعتها لما حولها من كل جديد .. مثلما لا يجب أن يؤثر علي اهتمامها بنفسها فتسارع في تنفير زوجها منها
كلا الأمرين ضروريان للغاية للأخذ في الحسبان فأنا وعن نفسي لا أستطع تقبل أياً منهما
رابعاً
لأخي الشريف العلوي .. اسمك يحمل شكل علوي أو شيعي وقد ظننت بك السمة لولا ملاحظتي لردودك واستقائك فيها من مشايخ أهل السنة والجماعة ، وعليه فماذا عنيت بالشريف والعلوي؟
بالأخير ولك أختي nonoooo
أقترح عليك التثبت في عمل أولاً قبل أخذ اجازة طويلة دون مرتب منه .. الظروف أصبحت صعبة وأحداً لا يستطع التكهن بما قد يطويه المستقبل لك وحدك أو لك ولأبنائك أو لك وأسرتك
كم يجد المرأ حالات صعبة وحسبي خشيتي عليك منها
وفقك الله وأنار دربك أختي الطيبة
قبل أن أنسي فبعض البنات تفضل البيت عن العمل كسلاً ورغبة في راحة وهمية .. مثل ذلك النوع خطورة الأمر عليها كامرأة وكجامعية مثقفة كبير
خالص الشكر وأسمي سلام وتحية لكم جميعاً

----------


## ريـم

بصراحة .. أنا شايفة أن عمر متفاهم جداً .. هو أكيد عنده لمسة الرجولة الشرقية الي كل البنات بتحبها بس بتشتكي منها لكن ده طبيعي و مفيش انسان يخلو من العيوب و أكيد كل واحد فينا عنده لحظات غضب و مش بيقدر يتحكم في نفسه و بصراحة كمان بالرغم من كده سارة صعبت عليا أوي لما زعق فيها عمر .. بس كويس انه ممنعهاش من الشغل لأسباب كتيرة و من ضمنها أنه على حسب كلامه هما محتاجين لكل قرش عشان هما في بداية حياتهم فمفيش داعي للعند  .. على العموم الحلقات جميلة جداً جداً ..

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأخ ابن رشد أعل يا اخى الكريم ان رأى هذا لم يكن عندما كان ينقصنى الوعى الدينى و القرب من الله عز و جل فإذا كان الذى خلقنا وهو الأعلم بنا قد امرنا بهذا فأكيد له فى هذا سبب و حكمه و عندما تمعن النظر فى حال المرأة العاملة و الله تشفق عليها فإذا كان الله يسر لى وجود وسيلة انتقال خاصة بى فلا ينقصنى حرق الدم من سخافات لاسائقين من حولى 

انظر حال من تضطر للنزول الى العمل بالمواصلات العامة و هى تتحشر فى وسط الرجالة و تلقى ما تلقى من سخافات اللهم عافى بنات و نساء المسلمين اجمعين آمين 

و انا واثقة انه لو امتثلنا لقول الحق سبحانة و تعالى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33) 
(الأحزاب)

لحلت علينا بركة الله فى مأكلنا و مشربنا و حياتنا و كيف لا و نحن ننصر الله فى تنفيذ اوامره الن ينصرنا الله 

اما عن حديثك فيما يخص المرأة انها اذا بقيت فى البيت اهملت نفسها و ثقافتها فأقول لك انه لا و الف لا انا لما بكون فى البيت باصحى بدرى مرتاحة و رايقه و بعد صلاة الفجر و تحضير الفطار لزوجى و النسكافيه و استودعه الله لعمله اتفرغ لشئون البيت و على الساعة 10.00 مثلا صباحا اكون خلصت بيتى و اروح النادى امشى شوية و الا اشرب لى فنجان قهوة و يا سلام لو عندى درس دينى (فقه او حفظ و تجويد) قبل او بعد صلاة الظهر و ارجع بيتى لعمل الغداء مش عايزه اطول عليكم و لكن احب اقول لك و للأخوات إللى بيقولوا لو قعدت فى البيت هازهق ، اقول لهم ابدا و الله دا انت هاتبقى عايزه يومين على يومك عشان تلحقى تعملى كل اللى مفروض تعمليه و تظبطيه 

يا اخوات اما آن الأوان لكى نتفقه فى ديننا و نقرأ قرآننا و نحفظه حتى لا نسأل يوم القيامة عن عمرنا فيما افنيناه و ضيعناه هانقول لربنا ايه 

أتقين الله و اعلمن انه لم يفرض عليكم شئ يضركم بل و الله انه طلب منكم ما ينفعكم و يعزكم 

اعتذر عن الإطالة و لكن ادعو الله لى و لكم باهداية و اتباع سنته و سنة حبيبه

----------


## بنوتة مصر 2007

*انا بصراحة معرفش ليه كدة ........ ليه عاوزين تقتلوا البنت من الوحدة و الخوف و الزهق و الطهق و هي قاعدة لوحدها في البيت ........ انا صاحبة ماما جاتلها حالة نفسية من الجلوس في البيت و اصبحت انطوائية و دايماً تشتكي لماما من الفراغ الي بتعاني منه و دايماً ماما بتنصحها ان هي تشتغل و كل المشاكل بتاعتها هتتحل.... لكنها كانت بترد : ( مقدرش جوزي مش بيرضا )  خسارة و الله ان الواحد يفكر كدة ( مش مهم مراتي تجيلها حالة نفسية و تعاني من الفراغ و الزهق بس متشتغلش و الناس يقولوا ان فلان معندهوش فلوس و عشان كدة مراتوا بتساعدوا ..... او فلان بياخد فلوس من مراته عشان معندهوش فلوس ) ..... مش مهم كلالم الناس المهم مصلحة مراتك الي هتندم لو بقت تروح العيادة النفسية بسببك*
*و بقول دا رايي الخاص و انا كدا مبجرحش حد و الله انا بقول رايي بس*

----------


## amak_77

اعجاب بالموضوع و ساتي للقراءة المتانية والرد 
و لكن ليس الان لظروف انقطاعي الي غصب عني جدا

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 




> انا بصراحة معرفش ليه كدة ........ ليه عاوزين تقتلوا البنت من الوحدة و الخوف و الزهق و الطهق و هي قاعدة لوحدها في البيت ........ انا صاحبة ماما جاتلها حالة نفسية من الجلوس في البيت و اصبحت انطوائية و دايماً تشتكي لماما من الفراغ الي بتعاني منه و دايماً ماما بتنصحها ان هي تشتغل و كل المشاكل بتاعتها هتتحل.... لكنها كانت بترد : ( مقدرش جوزي مش بيرضا ) خسارة و الله ان الواحد يفكر كدة ( مش مهم مراتي تجيلها حالة نفسية و تعاني من الفراغ و الزهق بس متشتغلش و الناس يقولوا ان فلان معندهوش فلوس و عشان كدة مراتوا بتساعدوا ..... او فلان بياخد فلوس من مراته عشان معندهوش فلوس ) ..... مش مهم كلالم الناس المهم مصلحة مراتك الي هتندم لو بقت تروح العيادة النفسية بسببك


يا حبيبتى و اخيتى الصغيرة احب اوضح لك ان الستات هم اللى بيدلعوا ما انا امى قاعده فى البيت و اخواتى الأثنين 

عايزه الحق انا اللى باشتغل عايزه اروح لدكتور نفسانى من كم القرف اللى باشوفه فى الشارع و الشغل و ده غير عياط بنتى الصغيرة و انا نازله رايحه الشغل 

الست تقدر تشغل كل وقتها بما يعود عليها بالنفع و على غيرها من المسلمين و اللى يرفع معاها دين الإسلام 

على سبيل المثال فكرة انا فكرت فيها نقوم بها و انا و بعض الأخوات القائمات على الدعوة اننا كل واحده فى الشارع اللى هى ساكنه فيه تعلم النساء ممن لا يستطعن القراءة الصلاة و قراءة القرآن (من زوجات و بنات بوابيين العمارات) لأنى اطتشفت ان الطبقه دى فعلا ينقصها وعى دينى كبير ما يعرفوش يروحوا الجامع احنا نروح لهم لحد عنده 

يا أخيتى و الله هناك مئات الأفكار اللى لو صديقة والدتك فكرت فيها هايجنبها الإكتئاب بس هى تجرب

و لك منى كل الحب فى الله و اشكرك على عرض وجهة نظرك بدون تجريح و اعتذر لمتيمة الرحمن ان مشاركاتى زادت فى الموضوع الخاص بها و طولت عليكم شوية

----------


## الشريف العلوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى ابن رشد  كيف حالك 

وحهت لى سؤال من قبله استدلالا من بعده استبيانا فايهم قبل صاحبه ليت شعرى لما كل هذا الذى كان قد كان  ...............  اما بعد

لله الحمد والمنة فانا من اهل السنة والجماعة وسائر اهلى على هذا الامر ورثناه كابرا عن كابر ولما لا ونحن اصل السنة واصحابها 

اما عن سؤالك لى لما الشريف ولما العلوى فاجيبك
من نعمة الله التى لا تعد ولا تحصى على انى من نسب الحسين بن على بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنهما  فلذلك انا علوى واما الشريف فلانى فى الاصل قرشى لانى ممن يرى بان لقب الشريف مرتبطا  بالقرشيين قبل ان يكون لابناء السبطين 

هذا وسامحنا على الاطالة 
واعتذر لان هذا ليس بمكان للرسالة ولكنك يا اخى سألت فى ملأ فأردت ان اجيبك بينهم

واختتم قائلا صل اللهم على محمد واصحابه ابابكر وعمر وعثمان و على وسائر الصحب والآل
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته  

لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## Egypt lover

فينك يا متيمة ...!!!

بجد اتأخرتي علينا أوي المرة دي ..

يا ربت تكوني بخير وترجعي في أقرب فرصة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي العزيز
قد كان في الأمر فضولاً فاعذرني
ومثل ردك ذلك هو ما توقعته نهاية الأمر
أنا لي صديق من الأشراف لكنه قلما سجد لله سجدة في مسجد .. لذا أرجو ألا تكن مثله ، وأن يحفظك الله ويديم عليك عباءة الطاعة والايمان ويهديك الي صلاح الدنيا والأخرة ويكرمك بطيب النسل والذرية
لا تنسانا من دعائك ودمت في رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

ياجماعة هيا متيمة فين حد يطمنا عليها 

يارب تكون بخير وترجعلنا بالسلامة 

انا قلقت عليها كده اوى

----------


## casber

السلام عليكم متيمة الرحمن
انا حبيت بس احيكى على الموضوع الجميل ده ومش هادخل فى اى تفاصيل لان ما شاء الله الزملاء الأخرين غطوا كل الجوانب
وانا بشجعك على الموضوع وبحى المؤلف على اسلوبه الراقي

----------


## Maruko

ازيك يا متيمة 

وحشاني جدا .معلش اتاخرت عليكي يا قمر 

الحلقاااااااات تحفة 

وخلي التعليق بتاعي المرة الجاية

----------


## ريـم

مش عايزين نقلب موضوع متيمة لمناقشة عامة تتعاكس فيها الآراء ! 
الي عايزة تشتغل و ظروفها سامحلها ربنا يوفقها و الي مش عايزة و عايزة تقعد في البيت مع عائلتها ربنا يوفقها و خلاص ! كل واحدة و ظروفها ! و يلا بقى يا متيمة عشان أنا مش قادرة استنى يا قمر !!

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

*الووووووووووووووووو
ازيكوا يا جماعه
عاملين ايه
واحشنى والله بجد
وبجد بجد اسفه على التاخير 
بس هعمل ايه
زى كل مره
النت بيتفصل عنى من الشركه
واول اما بيرجع بدخل على طول والله 
وماتتصوروش انا اد ايه فرحانه بجد بالتفاعل اللى فى الموضوع وان كل واحد بيقول وجهه نظره
ومفيش داعى للاسف يا امة الله لانى بجد بحب كده
وعمرو جمال الدين : انا الحمد لله تمام بس معلش عشان موضوع النت ده
وشيرى: انتى اللى واحشانى يا قمر بجد
وكاسبر: ميرسي على رأيك الجميل بجد
وايجيبت لوفر: معلش يا قمر والله اسفه بجد
وبنوته مصريه واماك: ميرسي على مروركوا يا جماعه ومستنيين رأيك يا اماك
وابن رشد والشريف العلوى
بجد بيعجبنى اسلوبكوا جدا فى التعبير عن رايكوا وحتى فى كلامكوا العادى مع ان سنكوا مش كبير  زى ما قلتوا بس ماشاء الله
وريم جهاد: مفيش مشكله يا قمر انا اللى طلبت كده لانى بحب التفاعل موت بين الاعضاء وكان نفسى بجد اعرف راى كل حد
ويلا يا جماعه هنزل الحلقه ان شاء الله اهوه وعاوزين تفاعل تانى ان شاء الله
تقبلوا تحيااااااااااااتى
متيـــــمة الرحمــــن*

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]قــال عمــر
:
مر على زواجنا 6 اشهر تقريبا.. الحمد لله مرّوا على خير.. لكن لا اعرف ما هذا الاحساس الذي اشعر به.. احساس بالاعتياد والتعود والركود لا رغبة لدي كي افعل شيء جديد بمعني اخر ما اشعر به هو الملل ..الملل من كل شيء في حياتي الجديدة
هذا لا يعني اني لم اعد احب سارة بل بالعكس اشعر اني احبها اكثر من زمان بعد ما عاشرتها وعرفت رقة طبعها واستحمالها لتقلبات طباعي وصبرها على ظروفنا المادية الصعبة.. ولكن احساسي من ناحيتها تبدل.. هذا التوهج الذي كنت أشعر به في مشاعري تجاها فتر
كنت عندما أسمع صوتها في التليفون يدق قلبي وتشعر كل خلية من خلاياي بالسعادة.. ولكن الان مكالماتنا التليفونية عندما نبتعد عن بعض سريعة قصيرة لابلاغ امر هام او طلب ضروري ان اشتريه
لم اعد متلهف للقائها مثل زمان وكيف أتلهف وانا أراها طوال اليوم أمامي ؟؟
أصبح حديثنا اليومي أقل من زمان عندما كنا نتحدث طوال الليل حتى نفاجيء بخيوط الفجر تداعب وجوهنا بدون ان نشعر ؟؟ والان ملل ملل ملل
ولكني لا اتصور حياتي لحظة بدونها.. وأشعر انها صديقتي التي أعود سريعا لأقص عليها كل ما حدث في يومي فهي تمتاز بصفة لا توجد عند 95 % من بنات حواء وهي فن الاستماع بدون لوم ولا تريقة حتى لو كانت متأكدة اني مخطيء فهي تلفت نظري بهدوء بعد فترة من الحديث كي لا تشعرني بخطأي مثل الطفل الصغير وتمسك اللّيْ الخرزانة زي الاطفال !! ولا تقول الجملة الخالدة التي تقود اي رجل للجنون: ماهو لو كنت سمعت كلامي ما كانش حصل كل ده 
طيب لماذا أشعر بكل هذا الملل ؟ ؟ ولماذا فتر احساسي بها كحبيبة وفتاة أحلامي ؟
أعرف اني أظلمها معي عندما تراني أقل تلهفا عليها وأرد عليها أحيانا في اقتضاب.. أرى اللوم في عينيها بدون أن تصرح بشيء ولا تلومني في شيء
ولكن أعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
مش عارفة عمر متغيّر من ناحيتي ليه ؟ انا بأحاول أرضيه بكل الطرق ولا أهمل في منظري أبدا.. وكل طلباته أوامر.. طيب حصل ايه؟
 هو صحيح مش بيتخانق معايا بس مش عمر بتاع زمان.. أشعر انه زهقان من كل حاجة فى الدنيا حتى مني 
طيب أعمل ايه ؟ وكل يوم أسأله السؤالين الخالدين: فيه حاجة يا عمر؟.. و: زعلان منى فى حاجة يا عمر ؟.. والاجابة واحدة: لاااااااااااااااااااا

طيب أرجّعه ازاي زي الاول وأرجع أحاديثنا الطويييييييلة تاني ازاي ؟
هو ده بقي الملل الزوجي اللي بيقولوا عليه ؟ وده الخرس الزوجي اللي بيصيب الازواج وأعراضه سرحان وبحلقة في السقف.. والرد على أي سؤال باشارة مبهمة لا تعني شيء والفرجة على ماتشات الكورة حتى لو كان فريق جزر القمر هو اللي بيلعب
مرة قرأت ان تحريك بحيرة الزواج من الركود مسئولية الزوجة.. يعني جت على دي ومش حتكون مسئوليتها؟ ..ماهي كل حاجة على دماغها لوحدها
طيب تعمل ايه الزوجة؟.. تعمل أراجوز علشان ترضي زوجها ؟ بجد حرام كل حاجة عليها.. يا اما يقولوا دي منكدة عليه عيشته ومزهّقاه في الدنيا
خلاص هو حر.. بقي مش عاوز يتكلم هو حر.. بس انا مش عاجباني الحياة بالشكل ده.. وانا كمان ح يتنقل لي احساس البرود ده.. ودي عيشة بقي ؟
طيب حاحاول أفكر في طريقة
وراك وراك يا عمر ح تروح مني فين ؟ 
-
-
-
ايه يا سارة انتي مش رايحة الشغل النهاردة ولا ايه ؟
 قالها عمر فتصنعت الاعياء وانا ارد عليه: لا تعبانة شوية واخدت النهاردة أجازة يا حبيبي
قال عمر: الف سلامة عليكي تحبي نروح لدكتور ؟
رديت: لا دكتور ايه ؟ ده الظاهر شوية برد.. ح انام شوية واخد كوباية ليمون وابقي كويسة ان شاء الله.. وانا قلت لماما تبعت لي الشغالة بتاعتها تساعدني أصلي مش قادرة اعمل حاجة خالص
 قال عمر: ما تقلّقنيش عليكي يا حبيبتي.. تحبي أخد اجازة انا كمان؟ 
رديت بسرعة وقلت: لا يا حبيبي.. انا ح ابقي كويسة ما تتعبش نفسك مع الف سلامة.. كح كح كح 

وتركني وهو قلقان عليّ بجد.. اه لو لم أكن أعلم انه يحبني أكثر من اي انسان في الكون كنت قتلت نفسي !! لكن هو الاعتياد على الشيء الذي يفقدك بهجته والسعادة به وهل معقول ان الانسان يظل يشعر بالساعة التي يرتديها كل ثانية وكل دقيقة ؟ كان سيصاب حتما بالجنون والانهيار العصبي.. انه لا يشعر بها الا عندما ينظر لها بعد فترة من تركه لها وانا سأجعل عمر يراني من جديد

في التاسعة صباحا جاءت الشغالة وكان ورانا انا وهي شغل كثير جدا.. كنت أريد تغيير نظام البيت كله حتى يشعر عمر انه في عالم جديد ولكن الموضوع ليس سهلا ولكن علشان عيون عمر كله يهون
غيرت مكان الصالون ونقلته مكان الانتريه ليكون بجوار البلكونة بجوار الهواء الطلق.. مش مهم الضيف يتهووا المهم احنا.. وغيرت مكان التليفزيون ووضعت اتنين من كراسي الانتريه متلاصقين بعد ان كانوا كل واحد في اتجاه كي نجلس عليهم انا وعمر
طبعا السفرة لم أجرؤ على تحريكها لأنها تحتاج بلدوزر بشري يحركها.. أكيد اللي بيعملوا الفرش دول من كوكب المريخ او فاكرين ان العريس هرقليز والعروسة زينة !!! لكني غيرت الفضيّات الموجودة في النيش بأخرى لامعة واضفت لها تحف صغيرة كانت مركونة.. وأخرجت مفرش سفرة جديد لم أستخدمه من قبل وفرشته ووضعت فازة كبيرة بها ورود اكثر اشراقا
وحجرة نومنا غيّرت ترتيب كل جزء بها.. السرير مكان الدولاب والتسريحة مكان الشوفنيرة وفرشت مفرش يوم الدخلة الذي لم أستخدمه الا لأيام معدودة وعلقت صورة زفافنا الكبيرة التي رفض عمر تعليقها في الصالون.. ووعدني بتعليقها في غرفتنا وطبعا نسي او كسل
الحمد لله الشغالة موجودة تعيش حياتها هيّ وتعلقها على راحتها
وأيضا مجموعة من صورنا ايام شهر العسل وضعتها في برواز ووضعتها على الكومدينو ليراها قبل النوم.. الله الله أعطت الغرفة شكل رائع.. أكيد ح يعجب عمر
وأخيرا حجرة عمر التي يعمل بها مشاريعه الهندسية.. لم أرد ان أغير من طابعها الرجالي.. فكان يحتفظ فيها بسريره القديم ايام العزوبية ودولابه الصغير قبل ان يتزوج والان يضع به اوراقه وكتبه.. وده طبعا لأننا لم نملك وقت الجهاز ان نشتري حجرة معيشة او حجرة اطفال جديدة فكان هذا هو الحل
.....طيب اعمل فيها ايه ؟
بعد ان قمنا بتنظيفها فكرت في فكرة جديدة وهي ان أغير كل الصور العائلية التي يضعها في براويز على مكتبه بصور أعز أصدقائه الشباب وأخرجت الالبوم سريعا وأخرجت صور أفضل 5 أصدقاء له ووضعتها بشكل بارز له وطبعا سيدهش من هذاويقول مراتي اتجننت!!!.. لأن الزوجة بعد زواجها بتحاول بشتى الطرق ان تبعد زوجها عن اصدقائه القدامى كي تظل وحدها معه ولا تعرف انها بهذا بتخنقه ليهرب منها ويذهب لهم اكثر من الاول
*********
خلاص أخيييييييرا انهينا المعركة الحربية وأصبحت الشقة مختلفة تماما وازدادت جمالا.. ومشيت الشغالة وهي أكيد بتدعي عليّ وعلى جناني الرسمي
وبعد ان انهيت كل شيء في الشقة ارتديت ملابسي ونزلت بسرعة للكوافيرة اللي في نفس الشارع والتي قلّت زياراتي لها للاسف توفيرا للنفقات واصبحت اعمل شعري في البيت وخلاص!! وقبل ان أدخل لها اشتريت جريدتنا المفضلة انا وعمر -فاكرينها؟- والتي كنا نقرأها ايام الخطوبة ونتناقش في كل مقالاتها ولغبائي لم أعد أشتريها بعد الزواج.. له حق يزهق مني.. طيب ح نجيب كلام نتكلمه منين ؟ لازم أحداث جديدة نتكلم فيها علشان أجذب انتباهه لي
وطلبت من الكوافيرة ان تقص شعري قصة جديدة وهو ما كنت ارفضه دوما تمسكا مني بشعري الطويل وتسريحتى التقليدية.. فقصت لي قصة جديدة جعلت خصلات شعري متدرجة ومحيطة بوجهي فأظهرت استدراته وزادتني جمالا واقترحت عليّ تلوين بعض الخصلات به فخفت ورفضت.. ثم بعد الحاح منها وافقت وتركتها تعمل وانا اقرأ في الجريدة واذا بعمر يتصل بي على الموبيل
ياخبر.. كده المفاجأة حتبوظ لو سمع دوشة الكوافيرة
فجريت على الحمام واغلقت بابه على باحكام ورديت عليه متصنعة الاعياء وطلبت منه ان يحضر أكل معاه لأني مش قادرة اعمل حاجة خاااااااالص !!! والحمد لله لم يلاحظ شيء بل بالعكس ازداد قلقا على وندما انه سابني وانا تعبانة
ورجعت للكوافيرة وجدتها بتصرخ لأن الصبغة مازالت على شعري.. بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر ولم يطلع اللون بنفسجي!!! بل بالعكس في صورته النهائية كانت النتيجة مبهرة لم أعرف نفسي بجد في المرآة
الله يكون في عونك يا عم عمر على اللي ح تشوفه
ورجعت البيت وانا أشعر اني امرأة جديدة وبيتي هو الاخر جديد وأشعر بانتعاش جميل.. وارتديت طقم كنت أرتديه ايام الخطوبة!! وتزينت و أدرت موسيقى ناعمة في انحاء المنزل
جلستُ في انتظاره وكما توقعت جاء قبل ميعاده بنصف ساعة واول ما فتح الباب ورأي التغيير المدمر عاد خطوتين للخلف واتلخبط  وكاد يرجع ويصرخ في العمارة: شقتي اتسرقت يا جدعااااااااان
ثم دخل وظل صامتا للحظات وهو يقلب نظره بين الفرش وبيني وهو لا ينطق الا كلمة واحدة: ايه ده.. ايه ده ؟
ثم اخيرا نظر الى باعجاب كبير جدا وقال: يعني مش تعبانة ولا حاجة.. طيب القمر دي مراتي ولا حد تاني يا مدام؟
أنا: ........؟
وأضاءت ملامح وجهه بالسعادة والحب وهو يهمس لي: يا مجنونة كل ده عملتيه علشاني انا؟
قلت: طبعا.. انت حبيبي ونفسي أشوفك سعيد معايا.. ان شاالله اهدّ الدنيا علشان تكون راضي عني
قال ووجهه يشرق بابتسامة: ربنا يخليكي ليّا طووووووول العمر
*********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*********[/frame]

----------


## mr_virus

يا ستى قلقتينا عليكى 

متبقيش تتأخرى تانى 




بالنسبه للملل فده شئ عادى الواحد لما بيكرر اليوم بتاعه بنفس الطريقه بشكل روتينى لازم يزهق 

واحسن حاجه الزوجه تعمله انه تغير من شكلها اولا وبعدين تغير من الحوليها فى البيت 

بس يفضل متلعبش فى حاجة الشغل بتاعة البيه علشان ميفرجهاش على النجوم فى عز الظهر  

والراجل برضوا المفروض يغير من طريقتوا ومن نفسوا مش الست تتعب وتغير وهو  باشا  

 ماشى يا باشا  

متتأخريش علينا تانى علشان بتوحشينا

----------


## Maruko

الحلقة تحفة يا متيمة 

وصح التغيير وكسر الروتين بيغير حجات كتير 

وبيخلي الواحد يدفع الملل والركاكة الي بنعيش فيها


شكراااااااا متيمة

----------


## ريـم

ياسلااااام !!

----------


## casber

ما تملكه اليد تعفه النفس

----------


## bascouta

كل دا يامتيمه
اتاخرتى اوى المرادى

بس حلو التغير بتاع ساره ده

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا يا جماعةانا مش عارف أبدأ منين ..؟
لأن دى أول مشاركة ليا أصلاً فى المنتدى الجميل ده
وبصراحة أول مرة أقرأ موضوع كامل بالشكل ده ، أنا دخلت أصلاً هنا ولقيت العنوان وشدنى وقعدت أقرأ فيه النهاردة طوووووووووووول اليوم لغاية ما وصلت لأخر صفحة.
وبصراحة موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا مش عارف ليه حسيت إنى أنا عمر ؟؟ يمكن علشان عمرى ما حبيت حد ؟؟ ممكن .... أو لأنى بحلم بشريكة  حياتى تكون كده ؟؟ مش عارف بس هقولكوا حاجة ومش عارف هتصدقونى ولا لاء ... وأنا بقرأ الحكاية بكيت  برضه ليه معرفش ؟ ؟؟
المهم الموضوع شيق جدا جدا ونفسى اكمله والله  ،وارجو انى ما اكنش ضيف تقيل عليكم
من مكة : اخيكم الجديد : يا مكة

----------


## Egypt lover

عودتك حميــــــــــــدة يا متيمة ...

بجد وحشتينا جدا .

والحلقة الفاتت جميلة جدا ..

أهلا بيك يا مكة في منتدى أبناء مصر وان شاء الله تكون 

وسط أهلك وناسك هنا ..

يا ريت توافينا يا متيمة في أقرب فرصة بالحلقة البعدها .




أختكم  Egypt Lover

----------


## يا مكة

ايه يا جماعة هو عمر عمل ايه فى سارة بعد التغيير ؟؟ وشكل متيمة مش عايزة تكمل بقية القصة علشان مانعرفش نص الكوباية الفاضى فى الجواز ... هو لغاية دلوقتى 100 100 وكلمتهم فى البيت وقولتلهم ابدأوا دوروا لى على عروسة "وياريت يكون اسمها سارة" طبعا فى سرى يارب التاخير يكون على خير يا متيمة وانا قاعد مستنى باقى الحلقات على نااااااااااار .
شكرا يا EgYpT LoVeR على مرورك وانا فعلا المنتدى ده رجعنى مصر تانى والله لانى حاسس ان كل اللى فيه اخوات

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> ما تملكه اليد تعفه النفس



ميرسي على مرورك يا جميل

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> كل دا يامتيمه
> اتاخرتى اوى المرادى
> 
> بس حلو التغير بتاع ساره ده


معلش يقمر كان غصب عنى والله
واسفه بجد

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أولا يا جماعةانا مش عارف أبدأ منين ..؟
> لأن دى أول مشاركة ليا أصلاً فى المنتدى الجميل ده
> وبصراحة أول مرة أقرأ موضوع كامل بالشكل ده ، أنا دخلت أصلاً هنا ولقيت العنوان وشدنى وقعدت أقرأ فيه النهاردة طوووووووووووول اليوم لغاية ما وصلت لأخر صفحة.
> وبصراحة موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا مش عارف ليه حسيت إنى أنا عمر ؟؟ يمكن علشان عمرى ما حبيت حد ؟؟ ممكن .... أو لأنى بحلم بشريكة  حياتى تكون كده ؟؟ مش عارف بس هقولكوا حاجة ومش عارف هتصدقونى ولا لاء ... وأنا بقرأ الحكاية بكيت  برضه ليه معرفش ؟ ؟؟
> المهم الموضوع شيق جدا جدا ونفسى اكمله والله  ،وارجو انى ما اكنش ضيف تقيل عليكم
> من مكة : اخيكم الجديد : يا مكة


اولا اهلا بيك يا مكه اخونا ونعتز بيك جدا
وبجد انا بفرح جدا لما الاقى حد تبقى اول مشاركه ليه هن فى موضوعنا
والحمد لله انه عجبك
ربنا يوفق المؤلفه وتنزل لنا حاجه تانيه جامده كده زى ده يارب
ويااااااااااارب ربن يوفقك ولاقى ساره يا سى عمر  هههههههههههه
وانت اخ لينا ونعتز بده مش ضيف تقيل ماتقولش كده المنتدى كل اللى فيه اخوات مافيهوش ضيوف
واقولك حاجه
انا دى تالت مره احاول اكتب لك رد فيها ومش عارفه ليه بلاقى النت يفصل ومايتكتبش فى الصفحه ويتكنسل
بس ربنا يستر ويتكتب المره دى
ومنتظره تفاعلك معانا ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى
متيمة الرحمن

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> عودتك حميــــــــــــدة يا متيمة ...
> 
> بجد وحشتينا جدا .
> 
> والحلقة الفاتت جميلة جدا ..
> 
> أهلا بيك يا مكة في منتدى أبناء مصر وان شاء الله تكون 
> 
> وسط أهلك وناسك هنا ..
> ...



انتى اللى وحشتينى يا قمر
ان شاء الله يا قمر اللى جايه تعجبك كمان زى دى ما عجبتك
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن



----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ده شكل جديد يا جماعه
يارب يكون عجبكوا...........

----------


## casber

اللهم ارزقنا والمسلمين اجمعين بنعمة الذرية الصالحة

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
جميييييييييييييييل جدا جدا ان الواحد يلاقى مراته دماغها كبييييير قوى زى كده ، وربنا يهدي الجميع لأن الموضوع ده بيبقى فعلاً حساس بالنسبة للزوجين والناس ما بتسبش حد فى حالها ، عارفين يا جماعة الحلقات دى بتحصل فى الواقع بس الفرق بيبقى  "الفلفل" اكتر شوية من كده عارفين قصدى طبعا ...
وشكرا يا متيمة الرحمن على الحلقة الجميلة واتمنى ان يجمع الله كل من فى هذا المنتدى دائماً على خير ويجعله لنا فى ميزان حسناتنا وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله الحلقات دى تكون فى ميزان حسناتك لانها يمكن تكون غيرت تفكير بعض الشباب من ناحية الزواج بس ربنا يستر فى الباقى هههههههههه
بس معلش تعليق صغير  مش عارف قول عمر عن السباك والكهربائى انهم بيخلوا جيوبه "بيضاء من غير سوء" غلط ولا صح لان ده فى استخدام لالفاظ القرآن وطبعا انا عارف ان انتى بتنقلى الحلقات بس انا بسال فعلاً ...؟؟
وشكراً على ردك اللطيف .... اخيكم: يا مكة

----------


## ديدي

موضوع جميل اختى متيمة الرحمن
تسلم ايدك على نقله

----------


## الطنبور

_السلام عليكم 
الموضوع فعلا جميل 
بس ليا رجاء وسؤال
اذا كانوا حتيجوزا قوليلنا بسرعه الفرح امتى علشان نروح نباركلمها
انما اذا ماكنشى فيه نصيب طيب قوليلى بقى بيت ساره فييييييييييين 
بس على فكره انا مش الطنبور انا ابنه اصل معنديش اشتراك هنا 
واريد الرد الرسيع_

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> _السلام عليكم 
> الموضوع فعلا جميل 
> بس ليا رجاء وسؤال
> اذا كانوا حتيجوزا قوليلنا بسرعه الفرح امتى علشان نروح نباركلمها
> انما اذا ماكنشى فيه نصيب طيب قوليلى بقى بيت ساره فييييييييييين 
> بس على فكره انا مش الطنبور انا ابنه اصل معنديش اشتراك هنا 
> واريد الرد الرسيع_



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
ميرسي على رايك الجميل
بس للاسف هما فعلا اتجوزوا وباركنالهم 
كده تبقى فى مشكله
اننا المفروض ندور على اتنين ساره
واحده ليك والتانيه لمكه
اللى يعرف ساره يا جماعه يقول لنا ويساعدنا

وبليز بلغ سلامى للوالد

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> موضوع جميل اختى متيمة الرحمن
> تسلم ايدك على نقله


تسلمى ياقمر
وميرسي على مرورك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> اللهم ارزقنا والمسلمين اجمعين بنعمة الذرية الصالحة


امين يا رب العاملين
وميرسي على مرورك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
> جميييييييييييييييل جدا جدا ان الواحد يلاقى مراته دماغها كبييييير قوى زى كده ، وربنا يهدي الجميع لأن الموضوع ده بيبقى فعلاً حساس بالنسبة للزوجين والناس ما بتسبش حد فى حالها ، عارفين يا جماعة الحلقات دى بتحصل فى الواقع بس الفرق بيبقى  "الفلفل" اكتر شوية من كده عارفين قصدى طبعا ...
> وشكرا يا متيمة الرحمن على الحلقة الجميلة واتمنى ان يجمع الله كل من فى هذا المنتدى دائماً على خير ويجعله لنا فى ميزان حسناتنا وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله الحلقات دى تكون فى ميزان حسناتك لانها يمكن تكون غيرت تفكير بعض الشباب من ناحية الزواج بس ربنا يستر فى الباقى هههههههههه
> بس معلش تعليق صغير  مش عارف قول عمر عن السباك والكهربائى انهم بيخلوا جيوبه "بيضاء من غير سوء" غلط ولا صح لان ده فى استخدام لالفاظ القرآن وطبعا انا عارف ان انتى بتنقلى الحلقات بس انا بسال فعلاً ...؟؟
> وشكراً على ردك اللطيف .... اخيكم: يا مكة


وعليه افضل الصلاه والسلام
وفعلا الناس مش بتسيب حد فى حياته يعمل اللى هو عاوزه الا ولازم تتدخل
والعفو يا جميل
ياااااااااااارب اللهم امين
فعلا والله
حتى غيرت فى تفكيري انا كمان برضه عن فكره الجواز التقليدى

----------


## Egypt lover

بجد حلقة تحفة منك يا أحلى متيمة ...

وكمان النيو لوك الجديد روعة .

ياريت توافينا بالباقي في أقرب فرصة ..

آه صحيح .. مبرووووووك لسارة وعمر على البيبي 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


و الله يا متيمه سارة دى فكرتنى بحالى بس بعد البيبى التانى تخيلى التانى 
و كانت نهال عندها سنه و نص و مع ان حماتى طيبة جدا و انا بحبها اوى و هى كمان بتحبنى اوى بس فضلت تسأل هو الدكتور ما قالكيش تاخدى منشط مثلا طب ما تعملى تحليل لهرمون مش عارفه ايه 
و يييييه لحد ما ربنا امر بذاته و قرر انه يرزقنا من عنده بمريم ان شاء الله 

هاقولك ايه اناس ماورهاش غير انها تتابع حياة الناس التانية ربنا يهدى الجميع يا رب

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بجد حلقة تحفة منك يا أحلى متيمة ...
> 
> وكمان النيو لوك الجديد روعة .
> 
> ياريت توافينا بالباقي في أقرب فرصة ..
> 
> آه صحيح .. مبرووووووك لسارة وعمر على البيبي 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرسي يا احلى بنوته
وميرسي على رايك الرقيق ده
الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى

وان شاء الله اللى جاى احلى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> و الله يا متيمه سارة دى فكرتنى بحالى بس بعد البيبى التانى تخيلى التانى 
> و كانت نهال عندها سنه و نص و مع ان حماتى طيبة جدا و انا بحبها اوى و هى كمان بتحبنى اوى بس فضلت تسأل هو الدكتور ما قالكيش تاخدى منشط مثلا طب ما تعملى تحليل لهرمون مش عارفه ايه 
> و يييييه لحد ما ربنا امر بذاته و قرر انه يرزقنا من عنده بمريم ان شاء الله 
> 
> هاقولك ايه اناس ماورهاش غير انها تتابع حياة الناس التانية ربنا يهدى الجميع يا رب



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
ربنا يخليهملك يا حبيبتى
والحمى مهما تكون طيبه بس الموضوع ده تقريبا بيبقى فى دماغها على طول لانها بتبقى نفسها تشوف احفادها وكده
وميرسي على مرورك يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

معلش يا جماعه
الحلقه ان شاء الله هنزلها
بس بتتوضب عشان تبقى بنفس اللوك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن



----------


## thereallove

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووك 

لابو عتريس وام عتريس 

خلاص معدشي فيه عمر وساره 

حلقات اكتر من رائعه يا متيمه

----------


## nonooooo

ايه الجمال ده
بجد احساس جميل اوى
بس انا ليا تعليق على حاجة
ليه سارة قالت انها لما حملت اصبحت كاملة الانوثة
يعنى لو سارة كان عندها اى حاجة تعوق الحمل كانت هتبقى ناقصة الانوثة
ولا لو عمر كان عنده حاجة تعوق  الحمل كان هيبقى ناقص الرجولة
انا اسفة بجد على كلامى ده
بس ديه حاجة بتاعة ربنا
ولو مش حصلت غلط اوى اننا نسميه عيب فى الست او عيب فى الراجل
ياجماعة ديه بتبقى يأما لخبطة هرمونات او مرض او عيب خلقى
وفى كل الحالات هو او هى مش ليهم ذنب فيها
ومن الظلم انى اطلق عليه لقب نقص او عيب
مش كفاية اللى هما فيه
يعنى مثلا لو انسان مولود اخرس اقول عليه ده فيه عيب ولا نقص
اللى انا عايزة اقوله اننا لازم نقدر بجد مشاعرهم اكتر من كده
ولو هى مش بتخلف ده عمره ماكان عيب او نقص فيها
ولو هو مش بيخلف ده برضه عمره ماكان عيب او نقص فيه
وكمان باستغرب على الرجل اللى بيسيب مراته علشان مش بتخلف
طيب حط نفسك مطرحها هتقبل انها تسيبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسفة انى طولت عليكم 
بس بجد انا قلبى بيتقطع من الحزن على هؤلاء الناس اللى ظلمهم المجتمع 
واحب اقولكم انهم بجد بيكونوا حنينين اوى 
واخيرا اشكر متيمة على المجهود الرائع ده

----------


## يا مكة

بجد يا متيمة حلقة تحفة .. الموضوع ده بيبقى رزق من عند ربنا زى المال بالظبط .. وأنامع نونوووو فى موضوع انهم بيكونوا حنينين أوى وده أناشوفته بنفسى مع واحدة ربنا مارزقهاش بطفل ربنا يعوضها خير فى الدنيا والآخرة على رضاؤهما برزق الله ..
وألف مبرووووووك علينا كلنا عتريس بك.

----------


## ريـم

ياه يا متيمة .. عيني دمعت بجد

----------


## حسام سليم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حلقات لزيزه جدا 
وراقيه جدا 
بس ياهل ترى لسه فى ناس كده
ولا الحلقات دى من القرن الماضى
اتمنى انى يكون فى ناس كده
على فكره انا قريت حلقتين بس وهكمل بكره
سلام

----------


## Maruko

الحلقة تحفة يا متيمة 


مستنين العياااااااااااااال 

عشان ييجو يلعبو ويجرو ويقلوبلنا المنتدى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر

----------


## معاذ رياض

شكرا يا معاذ علي اضافة الرابط
بس لو سمحت بلاش تضيف اي روابط هنا لمواقع تانية
لان الاخت الغالية متيمة تقوم بعرض الموضوع بصورة منتظمة علي اجزاء
فلو سمحت بلاش تضيف اي اجزاء للموضوع
وكل الشكر لك
ام احمد

----------


## ميدو فانس

بجد اسلوب تحفه مبسط للعرض يارب ان شاء الله توافقعليه علشان عمر شكله طيب

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع جميل يا قمر
في انتظار بقية الحلقات
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## معاذ رياض

> شكرا يا معاذ علي اضافة الرابط
> بس لو سمحت بلاش تضيف اي روابط هنا لمواقع تانية
> لان الاخت الغالية متيمة تقوم بعرض الموضوع بصورة منتظمة علي اجزاء
> فلو سمحت بلاش تضيف اي اجزاء للموضوع
> وكل الشكر لك
> ام احمد


معلش ..

أنا كنت فاكر أن الأجزاء اللي عندها خلصت ولقيت فيه جزء جديد نزل في المجلة الشهر ده فقلت أحط وصلة ليه ..

----------


## ريـم

روحتي فين يا متيمة ؟!

----------


## عاشق بلا حب

على فكرة الموضوع ده صدمة رغم انه فيه جزء كبير جدا واقعى بس الصدمة فى انى عرفت اخيرا ان البنات بتستخدم عقلها اكتر بكتير من الأولاد واحنا يا عينى فاكرنهم عاطفين زينا اترينا احنا اللى هبل بس 
على العموم فعلا موضوع يستحق كل تقدير ايتها المتيمه

----------


## redag

بالرغم من انى بنت والمفروض افرح قوى بكلامك ده وانك بتقول على البنات عاقلين
بس على فكره
مش كل البنات عاقلين
ولا كل الولاد زى ماقلت
فى الحالتين فى الحلو والوحش
يارب يبعدنا عن الوحش فى الحالتين

----------


## ميدو فانس

الحب ده اروع شي في الوجود.بس خلاص اكمل

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

قــالت ســارة
:
مر أكثر من شهرين على الحمل
احساس لا يوصف لا يضاهيه احساس اخر
كنا ونحن صغار نفرح ببعض حبات الفول عندما نزرعها بأيدينا ونراقبها بالساعات وهي تكبر شيئا فشيئا ونغضب عندما يتخلص منها أحد الكبار كالمعتاد وكأنه قتل جزء منا
الان هذا الاحساس اشعر به ولكن بداخل جسدي
نبضا صغيرا ينمو خلية خلية بداخلي
يتنفس من أنفاسي ويقاسمني الطعام.. ويفرح معي ويحزن معي
رغم اني لا أشعر بحركته بعد ولا بطني انتفخت لكن أشعر به في كل لحظة كيانا داخل كياني
رغم ما أعانيه من تعب وارهاق كبير جدا من دوار مستمر ورغبة دائمة في النوم الذي لا ينتهي ورؤية الطعام كالعدو اللدود وما يصاحب هذا من خناقات مع عمر وماما لي كي آكل رغما عن أنفي.. لأني بقيت اتنين دلوقتي مش واحد
لكني أشعر اني أصبحت انسانة مختلفة في كل شيء
مزاجي مختلف
أتوتر بسهولة شديدة
أقلق سريعا
وللأسف أصبحت عصبية لدرجة لم أكن أتخيلها
لم أربط بين هذه التغيرات وبين الحمل الا عندما رأتني صديقتي في العمل أسبب مشكلة لا داعي لها من عصبيتي الزائدة.. فأخبرتني أن كثير من النساء يؤثر عليهم الحمل مثلي.. وقرأت في هذا الموضوع لأجد بعض حالات تتغير مزاجاتهم وشخصياتهم تماما في فترة الحمل
ماشاء الله انا أولد من هنا وأروح السراية الصفرا عدل
*********
قــال عمــر
:
سارة أصبحت عصبية جدا الأيام دي
لا تطيق كلمة حتى ولو هزار وتقلب الموضوع خناقة وحدوتة.. وأنا مقدّر تغيرها من الحمل ولا أحاول أن أعقد الموضوع.. وأصدقائي يؤكدون لي أن هذا شيء عادي ويقصون لي حواديت على الجنان الأصلي اللي شافوه على يد زوجاتهم في فترة الحمل
لكن بجد تعبت ووحشتني سارة حبيبتي الوديعة التي تغفر لي كل أخطائي وأتمتع بأنوثتها ورقتها.. لكني أعذرها فهذه ليست طباعها الأصلية ولابد أن أتحملها فهي تحمل ابني الذي أتمناه من الله
ربنا يهديها قبل ما أتجنن أنا
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
أنا بجد زهقت من كتر النصايح اللي باسمعها ليل ونهار من جميع البشر
لازم تاكلي كذا
ولازم تنامي بالطريقة دي
ولازم تمشي كده
ولازم ولازم ولازم
وكأن الحامل دي انسانة فاقدة العقل ومستنية بنات الصين يقولولها تعمل ايه
وأكبر مشكلة بتواجهني في الحمل هي شغلي.. انا كنت قادرة أوفّق بالعافية بين الشغل والبيت لكن دلوقتي بجد تعبت
صحتى ضعفت من الحمل وهي أصلا ضعيفة والمشوار المحترم الذي باخده كل يوم يكاد يميتني من كثرة المطبات التي أشعر أنها تسحب روحي معها
ولكن ماذا أفعل ؟
أنا عمر لا نستطيع أن نستغني عن عملي في الوقت الحاضر من الناحية المادية.. وحتى لو استطعنا.. فأنا لا أتخيل نفسي ربة منزل أصحي الظهر وأرغي في التليفون في آخر وصفات الطبيخ وأخبار العيال أشعر بالأختناق من مجرد الفكرة.. ولا أريد أن أفكر فيها
لكني في نفس الوقت خايفة على البيبي وحاسة بالذنب مما أعرضه له
...يارب ساعدني
*********
قــال عمــر
:
غريبة أول مرة أدخل البيت ولا تستقبلني سارة كالمعتاد
سارة.. سارة.. انتي فين يا حبيبتي ؟
جاءني صوتها ضعيفا من حجرة النوم فطرت عليها وأنا أرتجف من الخوف.. فوجدتها مازالت بملابس الخروج.. شاحبة ولون وجهها يحاكي وجوه الموتى
جريت عليها وأنا أصرخ: مالك يا سارة فيه ايه؟ 
فردت بضعف: الحمد لله.. أنا كويسة ما تقلقش يا عمر
قلت بلهفة: كويسة؟ ايه يا حبيبتي ده.. انتي بتموتي!! ايه الى حصل؟ ردي على بسرعة؟ ولاّ أقولك.. حاجيب ليكي مسكّن وعصير تشربيه الأول وارفعي رجليكي على المخدات دي علشان تفوقي شوية
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
أخذتُ الدواء وشربت العصير وشعرت أني أفضل حالا مما كنت عليه فشكرت عمر وقلت له: أنا كويسة ما تقلقش 
قال لي: الف سلامة عليكي يا حبيبتي.. ايه اللي حصل؟
رديت: مفيش حاجة.. وأنا راجعة من الشغل وراكبة المواصلات السوّاق عمل حادثة وخبط في عربية كانت قدامه وعمل اهتزاز عنيف في عربيتنا طبعا.. لدرجة اننا وقعنا من على الكراسي وبعدها حسيت اني دخت جدا.. وحسيت بمغص جامد أوي والم حاد في ظهري من الوقعة.. لكن الحمد لله.. انا كويسة دلوقتي والبركة في ربنا وبعدين فيك
سمعني عمر وأنا أحكي الموضوع بمنتهي البساطة وهو يغلي من الغيظ فرد بعصبية: يعني ايه كويسة كنتي ح تموتي انتي واللي في بطنك وتقولي كويسة ؟ 
قلت بسرعة: ما تكبرش الموضوع يا عمر مفيش حاجة ؟
رد بعصبية: لا طبعا فيه.. لما تصري على شغلك وانتي كل يوم بتركبي ميت عربية وانتي حامل يبقي فيه الف مشكلة.. انا كام مرة قلتلك بلاش الشغل ده؟ كويس كده لما يحصل لك اجهاض ؟ 
فرددت باستفزاز: يعني انت خايف على اللي في بطني مش على انا ؟ 
قال: والله من حقي اني أخاف وأنا شايفك بتستهتري بيه كده.. ده ابني برضه
فجننت من رده وصرخت: باستهتر؟ هو انا كنت رايحة السينما ولا النادي؟ مش الشغل؟ وبعدين مرتبي ده بأعمل بيه ايه؟ باشتري بيه ماكياج وبرفانات ولا كله على البيت وبأساعدك في مصاريفه ؟ وفي الاخر تقول لي بتستهتري ؟
فصرخ فيّ: هو انتي كل ما تتكلمي تقولي لي انا بأصرف وبأساعدك؟ طيب ايه رأيك بقي ده اخر يوم ليكي في الشغل؟
فرددت بعند هائل لا أعرف من أين أتاني: مش ممكن طبعاً
فجن من ردي وأصبح انسان آخر: مش ممكن؟!! يعني مش بتسمعي كلامي؟!! طيب يا سارة لما أشوف كلامي ح يتنفذ ولاّ لأ ؟ اختاري دلوقتي حالا.. ياأنا يا الشغل
تملّكني الشيطان تماما وأعماني الغضب وأنا أنفجر فيه بطريقة لم يسمعها مني من قبل: الشغل يا عمر!! ايه رأيك بقى؟ انا خلاص زهقت من أوامرك وتحكماتك فيّا كانك اشتريتني.. زهقت من حياتي كلها ومش قادرة أستحمل أكثر من كده.. ونفسي أسيب البيت ده اللي أنا حاسة اني جارية فيه مش انسانة بتحترم طموحها ومستقبلها وأرجع بيت أهلي اللي كنت ملكة فيه
رد عمر بذهوووول: اييييييييه؟ بتبيعيني يا سارة؟ وكمان عاوزة تسيبي البيت؟ على العموم انتي حرة بس افتكري انتي اللي بعتيني وانا مش ح اشتريكي
لم أستطع الانتظار أكثر من هذا وأحسست ان كرامتي ذبحت فقمت ارتديت طرحتي وخطفت حقيبة يدي وجريت على باب الشقة وعمر ينظر لي ولكنه صامت لا ينادي عليّ.. فألقيت عليه نظرة أخيرة وتركت بيتي وأغلقت وراءي الباب بعنف
*********
لا أعرف حتى الآن كيف وصلت بيت والدي؟
أكيد كان كل الشارع بيتفرج عليّا !!وسواق التاكسي اللي ركبت معاه كان رجل عجوز وطيب أخذ يهدأ فيّا وهو يراني أبكي بحرقة دون أن يعلم بما حدث.. ولكن واضح أن شكلي كان في منتهى التعب والبهدلة
كده برضه يا عمر أهون عليك أسيب البيت؟ وحتى لا يكلف نفسه أن يبقيني أو يتحايل عليّ..الله يسامحك
واضح ان الحب اللي كان بيقولّي عليه كله كلام في كلام
خلاص.. أنا كمان ليّا أهل ياخدوا لي حقي علشان يعرف قيمتي
*********
قــال عمــر
:
حتى الآن لا أستطيع تصديق ما حدث
سارة تسيب البيت؟
 وليه ده كله؟.. انا مش شايف اني غلطت في حاجة
هيّ اللي قعدت تصرخ زي المجانين وتذلّني كل دقيقة انها بتساعدني في البيت
دي حاجة خلاص تجنن
مش قادر استحمل الذل ده بعد كده.. لا وكمان تبيعني وتختار الشغل وتسيب البيت وفاكراني حاجري وراها
لأ خلّيها.. ولمّا تعرف قيمة بيتها وزوجها ح ترجع لوحدها وغصب عنها كمان
*********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*********

----------


## thereallove

جدع يا واد يا ابو عتريس سيبها شويه عند ابوها

ام عتريس هتفضل تتدلع كده لامتي 

انا مع ابو عتريس في كلامه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ميرسي يا جماعه على الردود دى كلها
والحمد لله ان الموضوع فيه تفاعل بالشكل ده
وياب الحلقات الباقيه تعجبكوا ان شاء الله

----------


## mr_virus

الحلقات جميله جدا بس ليه بطلتى النيو لوك اللى كنتى عاملاه كان دمه خفيف

----------


## Egypt lover

حلقة جميــــــلة أوي يا متيمة ...

يارب نشوف باقي الحلقات في أقرب فرصة 

أتمنى لك المزيد من الصحة والسعادة

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

معلش يافيرس
اصل هى كانت بتبقى عباره عن صور برفعها وبعد كده بحطها هنا
ففى موقع من مواقع الرفع وقع والصور اللى عليه باظت 
فخفت الموضوع كله يبوظ ولا حاجه وممكن ابقى مش فاضيه ارفعهم على موقع تانى
فقلت كده أأمن
بس يا جميل
دى كل حكايتى



وميرسي يا ايجيبت لوفى ربنا يخليكى يا قمر


وكده يا احمد شمتان فى ساره
ياحلو بانت لبتك

----------


## ريـم

بصي بقى يا متيمة .. التنين غلطنين .. هو كان مستفز جداً جداً و هي مش ناقصة أساساً و هي اتجننت فجأة - كان لازم تهدا ..

----------


## عمرو جمال الدين

لا       عمر ما غلطش وسارة بقى هيا الغلطانه

عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها انها بتساعده وان هو مش قادر يصرف على البيت عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها بفقرة

وعمر اللى عمله ده منتها الرجوله راجل ابن راجل  والمفروض عمر ما يصالحهاش لانه مش غلطان ويستنى لما هيا تيجى بنفسها او ابوها يجيبها 

ومهما حصل ما كنش المفروض تخرج من البيت واللى تخرج من بيت جوزها ما ترجعوش تانى بس ممكن يسامحها علشان دى اول مرة ويبقى يعرفها كده بعدين 

وهو ما غلطش انه خايف على ابنه وانا مش عارف هيا بتدلع عليه ولا بتتلككله لما سالته يعنى انت مش خايف عليا ........ ولا هيا مجنونه ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

...............................وشكرا ..........................
موضوعك وحلقاتك جميله اوى يامتيمه 
بجد بجد تجنن متشكرين على الحلقات وعايزين المزيد

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
حلقات اكتر من رائعة الف الف الف شكر يا متيمة عليها  :M (11):  بس ايه كده الحلقات دى كانت فى قاعة فك التكشيرة نوديها بقى فى قاعة ربط التكشيرة ولا ايه النظام ...؟؟ :M (29):  
بالنسبة لى فى امرين احب اعلق عليهم :
1- هو مش عمر كان معاه عربية ...؟ طب ما يروح يوصلها كل يوم للشغل ويصحى بدرى نص ساعة يوديها الشغل وبعدين يروح شغله  ...؟؟؟؟
2- المفروض الراجل بيقدر العصبية الموجودة فى فترة الحمل لان الزوج هو المفروض انه تكون دماغه اكبر من الزوجة مش يقف يشد معاها فى الكلام بعند  :M:  
وبعدين يا جماعة عايزين نخلص الموضوع ده .... يعنى نروح نصالح  سارة ونرجعها لبيت جوزها وكلمة من هنا وكلمة من هنا ونصفى الموضوع .... عايزين نهدى النفوس

----------


## نانيس

> لا عمر ما غلطش وسارة بقى هيا الغلطانه
> 
> عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها انها بتساعده وان هو مش قادر يصرف على البيت عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها بفقرة
> 
> وعمر اللى عمله ده منتها الرجوله راجل ابن راجل والمفروض عمر ما يصالحهاش لانه مش غلطان ويستنى لما هيا تيجى بنفسها او ابوها يجيبها 
> 
> ومهما حصل ما كنش المفروض تخرج من البيت واللى تخرج من بيت جوزها ما ترجعوش تانى بس ممكن يسامحها علشان دى اول مرة ويبقى يعرفها كده بعدين 
> 
> وهو ما غلطش انه خايف على ابنه وانا مش عارف هيا بتدلع عليه ولا بتتلككله لما سالته يعنى انت مش خايف عليا ........ ولا هيا مجنونه ولا ايه


بصراحة أنت قلت كل ما كنت أود قوله .




> 1- هو مش عمر كان معاه عربية ...؟ طب ما يروح يوصلها كل يوم للشغل ويصحى بدرى نص ساعة يوديها الشغل وبعدين يروح شغله ...؟؟؟؟


فعلا  هذا ما تبادر إلى ذهني

----------


## mohamed salama

فعلا الراجل هو اللى يصرف على بيته مش الست

----------


## خالد الفارس

[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم

الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا متيمة ورايى فى الحلقات انها واقعية جدا وممكن تحصل لاى حد - واقولك حاجة بينى وبينك بس او عى تقولى لحد - انا باغش كتير من تصرفات عمر مع سارة فى تعاملى مع خطيبتى -   متهيالى كل اعضاء المنتدى عايزين يقدمولك الشكر على القصة الجميلة - اسف فى الفترة الاخيرة ما ردتش على الموضوع بس انا والله ما كنتش متابع - انا افتكرت ان القصة انتهت بالجواز - على العموم احنا مستنيين منك الباقى بسرعة - اه صحيح نسيت اشمعنى انا مش بتقوليلى يا قمر ؟؟؟!! :M (11):   :M (14):  [/frame]

----------


## gigiii

الحلقات دى رائعة ونهايتها فعلا جميلة جداااااااااااااااا انا متبعاها من المنتدى اللى بتنزل فيه والحمد لله هيا تمت على خير 

مشكورة يا متيمة على نقلك لهذة القصة لهذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع

----------


## خالد الفارس

يللا يا متيمة لسه بدرى ولا ايه
 :M:   :M:

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بصي بقى يا متيمة .. التنين غلطنين .. هو كان مستفز جداً جداً و هي مش ناقصة أساساً و هي اتجننت فجأة - كان لازم تهدا ..


ايوا بقى يا ريم
هى شكلها مجنونه اصلا على فكره




> لا عمر ما غلطش وسارة بقى هيا الغلطانه
> 
> عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها انها بتساعده وان هو مش قادر يصرف على البيت عيب لما واحده تعاير جوزها بفقرة
> 
> وعمر اللى عمله ده منتها الرجوله راجل ابن راجل والمفروض عمر ما يصالحهاش لانه مش غلطان ويستنى لما هيا تيجى بنفسها او ابوها يجيبها 
> 
> ومهما حصل ما كنش المفروض تخرج من البيت واللى تخرج من بيت جوزها ما ترجعوش تانى بس ممكن يسامحها علشان دى اول مرة ويبقى يعرفها كده بعدين 
> 
> وهو ما غلطش انه خايف على ابنه وانا مش عارف هيا بتدلع عليه ولا بتتلككله لما سالته يعنى انت مش خايف عليا ........ ولا هيا مجنونه ولا ايه
> ...


هى فعلا غلطانه فى حاجتين من رأيي
انها عايرته ....بس هى مانش قصدها اوى يعنى
وانها سابت البيت ومشيت
وده غلط جدااااااااااا
وهو كمان برضه غلطان
المفروض كان يستحملها فى الوقت ده
وكمان جايه من برا وهلكانه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
> حلقات اكتر من رائعة الف الف الف شكر يا متيمة عليها  بس ايه كده الحلقات دى كانت فى قاعة فك التكشيرة نوديها بقى فى قاعة ربط التكشيرة ولا ايه النظام ...؟؟ 
> بالنسبة لى فى امرين احب اعلق عليهم :
> 1- هو مش عمر كان معاه عربية ...؟ طب ما يروح يوصلها كل يوم للشغل ويصحى بدرى نص ساعة يوديها الشغل وبعدين يروح شغله ...؟؟؟؟
> 2- المفروض الراجل بيقدر العصبية الموجودة فى فترة الحمل لان الزوج هو المفروض انه تكون دماغه اكبر من الزوجة مش يقف يشد معاها فى الكلام بعند  
> وبعدين يا جماعة عايزين نخلص الموضوع ده .... يعنى نروح نصالح سارة ونرجعها لبيت جوزها وكلمة من هنا وكلمة من هنا ونصفى الموضوع .... عايزين نهدى النفوس


العفو يا جميل 
ومعلش بقى دى توابل الحياه الزوجيه زى ما بيقولوا
بس هو عمر كان بيقول ان المشوار بعييييييييد جدا مابين شغله وشغلها
وبعدين الازمه كانت وهى راجعه
لانه حتى لو وصلها الصبح هو بيخلص شغله بعدها فبرضه هتركب مواصلات ونفس المأساه تتكرر تانى
وفعلا هو المفروض كان يقدرها
بس ده بيعتمد على قوه تحمل كل واحد
وميرسي يا جميل عى التفاعل



> فعلا الراجل هو اللى يصرف على بيته مش الست


فعلا بس فى اوقات بيبقوا محتاجين لمساعدة بعض





> السلام عليكم
> 
> الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا متيمة ورايى فى الحلقات انها واقعية جدا وممكن تحصل لاى حد - واقولك حاجة بينى وبينك بس او عى تقولى لحد - انا باغش كتير من تصرفات عمر مع سارة فى تعاملى مع خطيبتى - متهيالى كل اعضاء المنتدى عايزين يقدمولك الشكر على القصة الجميلة - اسف فى الفترة الاخيرة ما ردتش على الموضوع بس انا والله ما كنتش متابع - انا افتكرت ان القصة انتهت بالجواز - على العموم احنا مستنيين منك الباقى بسرعة - اه صحيح نسيت اشمعنى انا مش بتقوليلى يا قمر ؟؟؟!!


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وميرسي بجد على رايك
والحمد لله انك فعلا بتستفيد منها
وده اللى المفروض كلنا نعمله والله
لانى كنت قلت فى الاول انها زى تنميه بشريه كده 
فبجد بنشكر المؤلفه على تفكيرها الجميل ده وكمان انها واقعيه
وخلاص سماح المره دى يا قمر
بس مش تتاخر بقى تانى يا قمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر برضه  :M (29):

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> الحلقات دى رائعة ونهايتها فعلا جميلة جداااااااااااااااا انا متبعاها من المنتدى اللى بتنزل فيه والحمد لله هيا تمت على خير 
> 
> مشكورة يا متيمة على نقلك لهذة القصة لهذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع


العفو يا جميل
ونورتينا
وميرسي على مرورك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]

قــالت ســارة
:
عندما وصلت لباب بيت والدي أحسست أني أفقت من نوبة الجنون التي كانت تتملكني وكأن انسانة أخرى هي التي كانت تتحدث وتصرخ
أحسست أني هدأت وأفقت وترددت هل أضرب الجرس أم لا.. معقول.. طيب أرجع؟ وحيبقي شكلي ايه امام عمر ؟
طيب ازاي ح أحكي لماما وبابا وأخواتي والدنيا كلها مشاكلي مع عمر بهذه البساطة؟ بس هو باعني وغروره منعه انه حتى ينده عليّا 
انهمرت دموعي ثانية عندما تذكرت هذا ورننت الجرس
صرخت أمي عندما رأتني في هذا الحال المرعب.. شاحبة منهكة عيناي مصبوغة بلون الدم ووجهي متورم من كثرة البكاء.. وقالت: ايه يا سارة يا حبيبتي مالك ؟ فيه حاجة حصلت للبيبي ؟ 
فقلت في سري هو كل الناس بتسأل على البيبي وانا اتحرق؟.. ولم أستطع الرد ودخلت البيت وارتميت على أقرب كرسي وجاء أبي واحتضنني وهو يقرأ على رأسي آيات من القرآن ويهدهدني كالطفلة الصغيرة
اه لو يعامل كل رجل زوجته كأنها ابنته لعاشت النساء في الجنة.. وكأنه علم ما بي بدون أن يسأل فأمر أمي أن تأخذني غرفتي القديمة لأستريح.. هكذا بدون أن يسألني سؤال واحد بعكس أمي التي انهالت عليّ بالأسئلة من ساعة ما دخلت الشقة
ودخلت غرفتي القديمة وأحسست بغربة أول ما دخلتها.. وللحظة شعرت ببرودة شملتني واشتقت لدفء شقتي
كيف أشعر هكذا وهذه هي غرفتي التي ضمتني لأكثر من عشرين عاما.. سبحان الله .. وأفقت على صراخ أمي لي: ياسارة وقّعتي قلبي قولي ايه اللي حصل؟ انتي اتخانقتي انتي وعمر ؟
قلت: ايوة يا ماما وسبت له البيت
فدقت على صدرها بجزع وقالت لي: ليه كده يا بنتي؟.. هو فيه واحدة عاقلة تعمل كده؟ طيب انا متجوزة أبوكي من 25 سنة عمرك شفتيني سبت له البيت ومشيت؟ هو ده اللي انا علّمتهولك ؟  
فوجئت بموقف أمي المهاجم وكنت أتخيل أنها ستصب جام غضبها على عمر واضطررت أن أحكي لها كل شيء.. وانتظرت رد فعلها فسكتت طويلا وردت على بهدوء: عاوزة رأيي؟.. انتوا الاتنين غلطانين وانتي غلطانة اكتر
فرددت بغضب: ليه بقي؟.. يبقي انا عاملة حادثة وبأموت وييجي يزعق لي ويهددني كمان
قالت ماما: اهدي يا سارة يا حبيبتي؟؟ انا ح أقول لك انتي غلطانة ليه.. اولا علشان سيبتي بيتك.. وثانيا لأنك من أول الحمل وانتي عصبية جدا ومش بتطيقي كلمة واحدة فكبرتي الموضوع بدون داعي.. انا عارفة ان ده غصب عنك بس لازم تهدي شوية.. وكمان انك كل شوية تقوليله باساعدك باساعدك ودي حاجة تجرح كرامة أي راجل فعاند معاكي هو كمان
قلت أنا: ياسلام.. يعني طلعت انا اللي غلطانة وعمر باشا هو الغلبان المظلوم
قالت ماما: لا يا ستي.. هو كمان غلطان انه عاند معاكي وانه سابك تنزلي وانتي زعلانة كده.. بس انا مش عاوزة أتدخل علشان ما أكبرش الموضوع.. اقعدي ارتاحي شوية وبعدين ارجعي بيتك علشان الموضوع ما يكبرش
فنظرت لها بذهول وقلت: إيه؟ أرجع بيتي كمان؟.. انتي اللي بتقولي كده ياماما ؟!! يعني عاوزاني أرجعله وكرامتي تتبهدل أكتر من كده؟ طيب أروح فين يا ربي انتو كمان مش عاوزني في بيت أبويا؟
فنظرت اليّ أمي باشفاق وكأنها تنظر الى مجنونة وقالت لي بحنان: طيب يا حببيتي ارتاحي شوية وربنا يحلها من عنده ان شاء الله 
وارتميت في حضنها وبكيت مرة أخرى
*********
قــال عمــر
:
البيت وحش أوي من غير سارة
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ليه كل ده ؟ طيب أتصل بيها ؟
لا.. مش ممكن.. دي جرحتني وباعتني في لحظة.. وكل شوية تمنّ عليّا انها بتساعدني.. أنا مش عارف ايه اللي جرى بس
طيب أروح لها بيت والدها؟ لا ده كده تبقى هي اللي غلطت فيّا وأهانتني وكمان أروح أصالحها؟ ده أنا ماأقدرش أبص في عينيها تاني
خلاص هي اللي سابت البيت يبقى هي اللي ترجعله لوحدها
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
استيقظت من نومي المتقطع لأشعر أني لم أنم.. وانما كنت أحارب من أحلامي المزعجة التي رأيتها.. وأول ما استيقظت نظرت على الموبيل لأري هل عمر اتصل بي أم لا؟ وحزنت عندما لم يحاول الاتصال ولا أرسل حتى رسالة اعتذار
ما أصعب أن يجرح الرجل كرامة حبيبته والاصعب انتظارها حتى يرد لها كرامتها
ماذا أفعل الآن ؟ ماذا لو لم يأتي عمر لصلحي؟ هل سأعود وحدي ؟ لا يمكن
أخيرا عرفت ماما ليه ماكانتش بتسيب البيت مهما زعلت مع والدي كي لا تضع نفسها في موقفي المحرج
وخرجت الى الصالة لأجد جميع أفراد أسرتي ينظرون اليّ باشفاق وخجلت من موقفي وحاول أبي التسرية عني ومداعبتي ولكني سمعت صوت أمي عاليا تتحدث تلفونيا في الصالون فدخلت عليها كالسهم وظننتها تتشاجر مع عمر.. وياليتها فعلت فقد وجدتها تتحدث مع حماتي
ياللكارثة.. انقلب الموضوع لحرائق بالطبع.. واضح ان حماتي تسدد كلمات نارية لأمي وانها كالمعتاد تلقي اللوم عليّا
كده يا عمر لحقت قلت لها ؟!! طيب ما انا كمان قلت لماما اشمعنى هو يعني اللي حيطلع عاقل؟
وأخيرا ألقت أمي السماعة بعنف وهي تغلي من الغضب وتقول: انا غلطانة اللي كلمتها علشان تهدي الموضوع دي عاوزة تخرب البيت وخلاص.. قال وبتقول عليكي انك متدلعة ومش مهتمة ببيتك ولا جوزك قال وانا اللي كنت بأقولك اخزي الشيطان وارجعي بيتك.. طيب لو البيه ابنها ماجاش يصالحك ويبوس على راسك كمان عمره ما حيشوفك تاني وحيشوف شغله معايا انا
سألتها: هوّ عمر اللي اشتكي لها مني ولا انتي اللي قلتيلها ياماما ؟ 
ردت: لا يا ستي انا اللي قلتلها.. هو ما قالش حاجة
فرددت بندم وانا اغالب البكاء: ربنا يخليكي ياماما
*********
قــال عمــر
:
سألت أمي وأنا أكلمها في التلفون: ليه يا ماما بس تقولي لأم سارة الكلام ده كله ؟ هو أنا عمري اشتكيتلك منها ؟ 
ردت وقالت: هو انت من ساعة ما اتجوزت وانت بتحكيلي على حاجة خالص؟ بقى مراتك تغضب وتسييب البيت وأنا ماأعرفش؟ وكمان زعلان اني رديت عليهم؟ 
قلت: ياماما حضرتك كده كبرتي الموضوع وانتي عارفة سارة قد ايه محترمة وبنت ناس.. بس هي الحمل اللي تاعب أعصابها شوية
ردت بغضب بالغ من دفاعي عن سارة: أنا اللي كبرت الموضوع ؟! والمحترمة بنت الناس اللي سابت بيتها وراحت اشتكتك للناس ما كبرتش الموضوع؟
لم أستطع الرد عليها وقلت في سري: كده يا سارة تصغريني قدام الكل ؟
ورديت على ماما وقلت: ياماما حقك على بس حضرتك كده خلتينا احنا كمان غلطانين.. وانا دلوقتي مش عارف أعمل ايه ؟ 
قالت بعنف: روح صالح ست الحسن والجمال بتاعتك
وأغلقت السماعة في وجهي
لا اله الا الله.. أعمل ايه أنا دلوقتي في المصيبة دي؟.. العيلتين وقعوا في بعض كل ده من دلعك يا ست سارة
بس ماما خلتني لازم أعتذر لها عن كلامها اللي قالته.. كمان لازم ماأوطيش لها علشان تعرف انها هي اللي غلطانة واحاسبها انها طلّعت أسرارنا للناس
طيب أروح ولاّ ما أروحش ؟ 
أنا لم أنم لحظة من ساعة ما سابت البيت امبارح.. وكأنها أخذت الحياة معها وتركت البيت قبرا.. خلاص أنا أعمل كلام ماما ده حجة اني أصالحها.. رب ضارة نافعة.. بس برضه حاعرّفها أنا مين
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
كده يا عمر أهون عليك؟ تسيبني يوم وليلة كاملين من غير ما تسأل عليّا ولو بالتليفون؟.. وكلام حماتي اللي يحرق الدم
بس بجد أنا اللي غلطانة أهو دلوقتي حماتي مش طايقاني وماما مش طايقة عمر
انا فعلا اللي غلطانة جدا اني سبت بيتي
ياما مرت علينا أنا وعمر خناقات أصعب من دي وكنت بأخاصمه شوية وكان دايما هو اللي بيصالحني حتى لو انا اللي غلطانة.. كويس كده الرمية اللي انا مرمياها دي؟
طيب لو ركبه العند زيادة حاعمل ايه ؟  
أنا عرفت ليه دلوقتي ليه طاعة الزوج ربنا وصي عليها لدرجة الا تسجد المرأة لمخلوق بعد الله الا لزوجها
سبحان الله.. ربنا عمل كده علشان يصون كرامة المرأة وليس الرجل وحده.. بأن يجعلها مصانة في بيتها ولا تكون ضيفة ثقيلة على الناس وتنشر أسرارها للجميع
والله أشعر اني عرّيت نفسي أمام الكل.. وزوجي هو الوحيد ستري وعزي وكرامتي
حتى الأهل حبهم من النوع المدمر الذي يبحث عن كرامة البنت وليس عن بقاء بيتها.. وأنا كان ممكن أُشعر عمر انه غلطان بألف وسيلة وأنا في بيتي بدون الجنان اللي عملته ده.. هوّ يعني البنت قبل الجواز بتسيب بيت والدها لما تزعل؟
يارب سامحني لن أفعلها أبدا مهما حدث
واخذت أستغفر الله كثيرا وأدعوه أن يحل هذا الوضع المعقد.. حتى جاءت اجابة دعائي أسرع مما توقعت
جاءني نداء أختي الصغيرة اليّ مثل نشرة الاخبار: أبيه عمر جه يا أبلة سارة وحاطط برفان كتير أوي
فقفزت من السرير وأنا أشعر أن كل جزء في جسدي يرتعش ويرقص.. يا حبيبي يا عمر ماقدرش على بعدي.. أحمدك يارب
غيّرت ملابسي بسرعة وغسلت وجهي الذابل من كثرة الدموع وخرجت بسرعة قبل أن تتشاجر معه أمي

*********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*********
[/frame]

----------


## خالد الفارس

هما الاهل دايما كده
كل واحد فيهم عايز يثبت ان بنته او ابنه دايما على حق 
بس برده سارة ما كنش عندها حق انها تطلع اسرار بيتها بره
وغلطانة من الاساس انها سابت البيت

على العموم مستنين الباقى يا متيمة   :M (11):

----------


## ريـم

الحمد لله 
بس تعرفي ؟ أنا كان نفسي هي الي تروح تصالحه.. بالرغم من انه هو كمان غلطان ، بس ده كان هيكبرها في عينيه جايز .. مش عارفة !

----------


## *..*ايمــي*..*

بجد يا متيمة الموضوع اروع من انى اقول فيه اى كلمة 

على فكرة انا عضوة جديدة معاكوا بس متابعة التوبك ده من زمان من اول مافتحتيه بس مكنتش مسجلة فى الموقع عشان اشكرك على كل حلقة نزلتيها ..... وكل الحلقات دى باحفظها عندى ع الكمبيوتر الخاص بيا 

وعلى فكرة كمان الموضوع ده مش حدوتة بنقراها ولا قصة حلوة بنستمتع بيها مجرد تسلية وتضييع للوقت ... لا بالعكس الحلقات دى فيها فن تعامل مع الازواج راااااائع واللى كتبته ... وعلى ما اعتقد من متابعتى للقصة انها اسمها هبة عبد المعطى باين ...... بجد هى فعلا شخصية حساسة جدا ورقيقة وعندها خفة دم جميلة 

فعلا باشكرك جدا على الحلقات وببقى زعلانة من جدا ع التأخير 

وان شاء الله انا هتابع مناقشته معاكوا ... ويا ريت تقبلونى صديقة ليكوا

----------


## مزهلة

الحلقات فعلا جميلة يمتيمة وتعليقى
ان سارة غلطانة والمفروض متجبش خالص سيرة فلوسها وانها بتصرف معاه لان دى حاجة بتجرح كرامة الراجل ولو هيا بتفكر صح متروحش الشغل تانى وتسمع كلامه وربنا يوفقهم ومستنية باقى الحلقات يمتيمة

----------


## dody25

اسلوبك جميل بس المهم الباقى يكون اقوى من كدة
بس الموضوع شكلة كويس
وانا حاسسس انة مثل تجربة حقيقية 
ياريت تخبرينا بالباقى قريبا

----------


## محمد طرباى

برافووووووو   متيمة انتى كده تمام  ربنا معاكى والله احييكى من قلبى 
كملى الحلقات وهتكون  ممتعة ورائعة طالما انتى  الكاتبة...
تحياتى لكى ..  محمد طرباى

----------


## بوكا بوكا

ما شاء الله يامتيمة الموضوع تحفة انا تابعته كله من ايام ما كانوا مخطوبين وسجلت في الموقع مخصوص عشان اشكرك وده اول رد ليا وكمان عشان استعجلك لاني مستنية من كام يوم ولسه مافيش حاجة وياستي لو هاتقولي الكمبيوتر بتاعك باظ تاني هانعملك جمعية هنا في المنتدي ونقبضهالك الاول عشان تجيبي واحد جديد بس ماتتأخريش علينا كده تاني وكله يهون عشان سي عمر وست سارة والمفعوص اللي جاي في الطريق :M (37):   :M:

----------


## dody25

الموضوع جميل وخلص زى الافلام العربى
بس ياريت تقولى لينا اية الى حصل بعد كام شهر من الزواج

----------


## خالد الفارس

ايه يا متيمة رحتى فين 
المهم طمنينا عليكى

----------


## Mr. zamalek

بجد القصة دي حلوة قوي وياريت لو فاضل لسه حلقات تنشريها
علي فكرة انا اشتركت في الموقع علشان اشكرك علي القصة والمجهود
 :M (11):

----------


## مزهلة

فينك يمتيمة قلقتينى عليكى
المهم تكونى بخير

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

انا الحمد لله بخير يا جماعه وميرسي انكوا افتكرتونى
بس كالعاده
النت اما بيتفصل من عندى من الشركه كل شهر
بموت نفسي عشان اتحايل على جارنا انه يدفعه
مش بايدى والله
واسفه على التاخير بجد

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]


قــال عمــر
:
خفق قلبي بقوة عندما رأيت سارة تدخل الصالون كما كنت أفعل حين أراها أيام الخطوبة
يا حبيبتي يا سارة.. واضح انها لم تنم مثلي ووجهها متعب جدا.. لن أغضبك أبدا يا حبيبتي.. وقطعت حبل أفكاري لأسترد وعيي ولأقول للجميع ما نويت عليه: أنا جاي النهاردة علشان أعتذر عن الكلام اللي قالته والدتي ليكم.. وأنا باعتذر بالنيابة عنها لأني لا أقبل المساس بكرامة سارة لأن كرامتها من كرامتي.. بس أنا جاي علشان كده.. وبعد اذنكم استأذن لأن عندي مشوار مهم
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
قفز قلبي بين ضلوعي من الرعب.. ألن يصالحني عمر؟
طيب وبعدين؟..هل سيمشي حقا ؟
همت والدتي أن تلقي عليه مدفعية من العيار الثقيل.. وما أن فتحت فمها حتى عرف أبي نيتها وعلم أنها ستشعل الوضع فقاطعها بصوت حازم ايه يا حاجة مش حتعملي قهوة للباشمهندس ولا ايه؟ 
ونظر لأمي نظرة نارية جعلها تنسحب في صمت
ثم استأذن هو الآخر ليجري مكالمة تليفونية طويييييييييييلة.. ربنا يخليك لي يابابا
نظرت الى عمر من طرف خفي بشوق
آه كم أعشق هذا الرجل
وكم كبر في نظري عندما اعتذر عن كلام والدته السخيف
أنا فعلا غلطانة غلطانة غلطانة
وأخيرا تكلم عمر ونظر اليّ بعتاب كبير لم أره من قبل: كويس كده ان الناس بتتفرج علينا؟ وانتي اشتكتيني للجميع وأنا لم أحكي حتى لأمي ؟
أنا: .........!؟
عمـر: أنا فعلا غلطان اني زعقت وكبرت الموضوع بس انتي بعتيني وسبتي البيت وانا مش ح انسي ده أبدا
رديت عليه هذه المرة: أنا غلطانة فعلاً.. بس أنا متعودة منك أنك تحتويني وتطبطب عليّا.. فجأة لقيتك بتهاجمني وانا ميتة من التعب.. اتجننت.. أعمل ايه ؟ ووالدتك كمان قالت كلام رهيب
رد بعصبية: خلاص أنا اعتذرت عن كلامها أعمل ايه أكتر من كده؟ بس لازم تعرفي اني مش ح اسمح بالوضع ده تاني.. لو عاوزة تزعلى مني ابقي اقفلي على نفسك أوضة النوم واعتبري نفسك سبتي البيت.. مش نفرّج علينا الناس كده؟
رددت بخجل وقد بدأت دموعي تنساب: خلاص انا كمان غلطت يا عمر
لانت ملامحه برقة وقال لي بحنان: طيب ايه لازمة الدموع دي دلوقتي؟ ما تعيّطيش علشان ما تتعبيش يا سارة.. وبعدين كده أهون عليكي وتسيبيني لوحدي؟
فهممت أن أعاتبه ثانية فدخل والدي وهو يبتسم ابتسامة حنون وكأنه سمعنا وقال لي: يالاّ يا سارة من غير مطرود قومي البسي هدومك علشان تروحي مع جوزك يا حبيبتي.. ومش عاوزين نشوفكم هنا الا مع بعض.. مفهوم ؟
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
وأخيرا دخلتُ بيتي وكأني تركته من عشر سنين.. شعور رائع بالدفء غمرني عندما أحاطتني أركانه
كم كنت غريبة خارجه.. لن أتركه ثانية ان شاء الله
والتفت الى عمر وأنا أتوقع خناقة طويلة أو أوامر لا حصر لها لأنه لم ينطق بكلمة في السيارة طوال الطريق وشكله ينذر بعاصفة لا حدود لها.. ونظرت له صامتة أنتظر ما سيقوله
انتظرت طويلا حتى رفع رأسه لي أخيرا وقال لي جملة واحدة بحزم رهيب: أنا مش ح أسمح باللي حصل ده انه يتكرر تاني.. ولو مش عاوزة تسمعي كلامي بعد كده في أي موضوع يبقي مفيش لازمة نكمل مع بعض
ثم تركني ودخل غرفته الصغيرة التي تحتوي على سريره القديم وهو شاب.. ولم يدخل غرفة نومنا
ذهلت من عبارته لقاسية وارتجفت من القلق.. لم أتخيله غاضبا الى هذا الحد
لقد اعتدت منه على الغضب ثم الصفاء السريع ثم يبادر هو لصلحي حتى لو كنت مخطئة
اعتدت على حنانه حتى تماديت في عنادي والآن أدفع الثمن
لم أجرؤ ان أدخل وراءه وأناقشه وتركته ليهدأ.. ودخلت غرفة نومي وحاولت النوم قليلا ولم أستطع فالغرفة بدونه كأنها غرفة في الاسكيمو
عرفت الآن لماذا جعل الله الهجر في المضاجع وسيلة لتأديب الزوجة
ومرت أيام ونحن على هذا الحال لا يكلمني الا كلمات معدودة ولا ينظر الى عيني وهو يحادثني
آه ما أقساه من عقاب
وحاولت مرارا أن أفتح معه الموضوع لأشعره أني أخطأت واني كنت متوترة من الحمل واني لن أفشي أسرارنا ثانية أبدا.. بلا جدوى
كان لا يسمع ويجعلني أصمت بحزم واضح.. حاولت اثناءه عن النوم في غرفة أخرى بلا فائدة.. وكان يعود يجدني متزينة ومتعطرة ولكن كأني ألبس طاقية الاخفاء
ماذا أفعل ياربي ؟
ومازاد المشكلة ان ماما زعلانة مني اني رجعت منزلي دون أن أجعلها ترد لي حقي وتقتلّي عمر وأمه.. وطبعا حماتي لا تتصل أبدا وشعرت انها هي الأخرى زعلانة من عمر ومني طبعا
يعني احنا كده كلنا عاوزين مجلس الأمن يصالحنا مع بعض
*********
قــال عمــر
:
لابد أن تعلم سارة اني لا أقبل ان تستهين بي ولابد أن تسمع كلامي.. الظاهر اني دلعتها كتير وهي اتعودت على كده
لابد من وقفة حتى تستقيم الأمور
بس كده انا حاسس اني بأقسو عليها جدا.. لا والله.. لا يمكن تكون قسوة فالرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم اعتزل زوجاته في المسجد عندما أثقلوا عليه في أمور الغيرة والاختلافات الصغيرة حتى عادوا الى سابق عهدهم
بس هيّ صعبانة على جدا ووحشاني جدا جدا
لااااا.. اجمد ياعمر باشا وكمل دور سي السيد واستحمل النوم على السرير السفاري الجبار ذو المرتبة الفولاذية لحد ما ربنا يسهل
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
طيب الشغل وأخدت أجازة منه.. وكلام وبأحاول أكلمه.. أعمل ايه تاني؟
الظاهر اني غلطت لما صالحته.. خلاص هو حر انا عملت اللي عليّا.. عاوز يزعل براحته بقى
بس هو حبيبي برضه وبافتكر لما بأكون أنا زعلانة منه بيعمل ايه علشان يصالحني.. يبقى انا ماأتعبش نفسي شوية علشان أصالح حبيب عمري؟ امال أتعب نفسي علشان مين؟
 أعمل ايه.. أعمل ايه؟
واخذت أفكر وانا ألعب على الكومبيوتر لقطع الوقت حتى يأتي عمر
ووقعت عيني على الطابعة وأنا ألعب.. وفكرت أن أكتب له جواب اعتذار وأشرح فيه مشاعري له.. ولكني وجدت فكرة أفضل
أخذت أكتب كلمة أنا آسفة بكل اللغات التي أعرفها: آسفة بالعربي وسوري بالانجليزي وباردون بالفرنساوي و أيّوووه حقك علينا يا جدع بالاسكندراني ومعلهش بالصعيدي
وأخذت أطبع من هذه العبارات الكثير وطبعا لم أنسي أن أكتب عبارات جميلة مثل: والله العظيم باحبك..و: ما كنتش أعرف انك قاسي كده..و: طيب أهون عليك؟
وكتبت لوحتين كبيرتين علقت واحدة على باب حجرة نومه الصغيرة التي أكرهها وكتبت عليها: ممنوع الدخول
والأخرى على باب غرفة نومنا معا وكتبت عليها: الاتجاه اجباري
وأخذت أعلق كل هذه الأوراق في كل مكان.. أكيد حيقول عليّا مجنونة لما يشوف المهرجان ده كله.. بس يمكن الجنان يصلح الشرخ اللي حصل بيننا
وانتظرت عمر طويلا حتى جاء.. وطبعا ذهل من دار النشر اللي أنا عاملاها في البيت
ونظر اليّ وابتسم ابتسامة عريضة لم أرها من أيام طويلة.. فجريت اليه وتعلقت برقبته كالطفلة الصغيرة وهمست في أذنه: مش ح اعمل كده تاني.. أنا ماأقدرش أعيش وانت زعلان مني كده
ضمني اليه وقد زال كل غضبه وجلسنا وقال أخيرا وهو يبتسم: انتي حتفضلي مجنونة كده على طول؟ كل ده عملتيه علشان تصالحيني ؟ 
قلت بدلال: يعني انت مش زعلان مني.. مش كده؟ 
قال: أنا مقدرش أزعل منك خلاص.. بس لسه فيه نقطة صغيرة.. موضوع الشغل ده انا مش ح أرجع في كلامي فيه.. لا يمكن أعرضك للخطر انتي وابني تاني.. انتو الاتنين أغلى حاجة عندي.. اتفقنا؟ 
هممت بالاعتراض ولكني لم أستطع وقلت على مضض: حاضر بس أنا ما اتعودتش على قعدة البيت يا عمر.. بجد ح أموت من الملل وبعدين حنلاحق على مصاريفنا منين يا حبيبي؟
قال: بصي.. أنا فكرت في حل يريحنا كلنا.. بس ادعي ربنا انه يحصل.. فيه واحد عندنا في الشركة كل شغله انه يرد على العملاء من خلال الايميلات وانه يجري أبحاث على النت ليحصل على أفضل عروض للشركة من خلال مقارنة مواقع الشركات الثانية بشركتنا.. يعني كل شغله على الانترنت وكتير ماكانش بييجي ويبعت التقارير دي من البيت..لأنه بيؤدي المطلوب منه وخلاص لأن وجوده في الشركة غير ضروري.. هوّ الأيام دي جاي له عقد عمل في الخليج وبيفكر جديا انه يوافق عليه.. فلو ده حصل ح أحاول أقنع المدير انه يسلم الشغل ده ليكي تعمليه من البيت.. وح أقنعه انك ولا بيل جيتس في زمانه هو صحيح راتبها أقل من مرتبك القديم.. بس ح تترحمي من بهدلة المواصلات.. قولتي ايه ؟ أقول له ولا انتي مش موافقة؟
رددت بفرح كبير: مش موافقة!!؟ دي وظيفة تجنن.. بس يارب صاحبك يسافر والمدير بتاعك يوافق.. بس مين ح يعلمني الحواديت دي كلها؟.. انا بأعرف أشتغل على الكومبيوتر والنت كويس بس ما أعرفش العملاء والمنافسين والأفلام دي؟ مين اللي ح يعلمني ؟ 
وكان رده جاهز على طول: انا ياحبيبة قلبي

*********
يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*********

[/frame]

----------


## mr_virus

جميله جدا يا متيممه 

بس اوعى تتأخرى مره تانيه

----------


## ريـم

يا سلام ... 
بس جنانها بفايدة ساعات يا متيمة ، صح ؟ و فايدة جميلة جداً كمان 
ياه ، ده أنا بحبهم جداً و يا رب دايماً يسعدهم (لأن أكيد في ناس زيهم في الحقيقة)

----------


## نانيس

حلوة الحلقة ، أنا قرأتها مرتين
شكرا يا متيمة وفي انتظار الحلقة القادمة غدا بإذن الله.

----------


## مزهلة

الله يمتيمة جميييييييييييلة والحمد لله انك وصلتى

----------


## افنان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الحلقات جميلة جججججددددددداااااا يا متيمة
وانا بقراها بحس ايلى انا سارة بس انا بقى مستنيا سى عمر
بس لا تتاخرى انا فى انتظار الباقى

           الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال و جهك و لعظيم سلطانك

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك متيمة علي النقل الجميل ده 
واليوميات الحلوة دي 
 :f:

----------


## thereallove

رووووووووووووووووعه 

روووووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم يا واد يا ابو عتريس هي دي الرجاله 

ها عتريس لسه عليه كتير وييجي ولا ايه ؟

انتي فين يا متيمه ؟

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين  ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
بجد بجد حلقات تحفة يا متيمة ، ربنا يخليكى لنا وتكملى الحلقات ههههههههه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> برافووووووو متيمة انتى كده تمام ربنا معاكى والله احييكى من قلبى 
> كملى الحلقات وهتكون ممتعة ورائعة طالما انتى الكاتبة...
> تحياتى لكى .. محمد طرباى


ميرسي يا محمد ربنا يخليك

بس معلش كنت عاوزه اقول حاجه
ان انا ناقلاها عن الكاتبه
او هما فى الحقيقيه طلعوا اتنين
اكتشفت ده مؤخرا

اسمهم
هبه سيد عبد العاطى
وام سما وحلا
وميرسي على مرورك يا جميل





> ما شاء الله يامتيمة الموضوع تحفة انا تابعته كله من ايام ما كانوا مخطوبين وسجلت في الموقع مخصوص عشان اشكرك وده اول رد ليا وكمان عشان استعجلك لاني مستنية من كام يوم ولسه مافيش حاجة وياستي لو هاتقولي الكمبيوتر بتاعك باظ تاني هانعملك جمعية هنا في المنتدي ونقبضهالك الاول عشان تجيبي واحد جديد بس ماتتأخريش علينا كده تاني وكله يهون عشان سي عمر وست سارة والمفعوص اللي جاي في الطريق



اهلا بيكى معانا يا بوكا بوكا ويارب تفضلى معانا دايما
وميرسي يا قمر على رايك
وبجد انا مبسوطه جدا ان اول مشاركاتك كانت هنا معانا فى موضوعنا
ويارب دايما
والمشكله يا ستى مش الجهاز المشكله فى النت من الشركه
بيتفصل ونفضل نتحايل على جارنا اللى هيدفعه لحد ما يتكرم علينا ويروح
لانه بأسمه
بس كده
وان شاء الله مفيش تاخير تانى





> ايه يا متيمة رحتى فين 
> المهم طمنينا عليكى


انا هنا يا قمر
معلش النت بقى
وميرسي على الاهتمام





> بجد القصة دي حلوة قوي وياريت لو فاضل لسه حلقات تنشريها
> علي فكرة انا اشتركت في الموقع علشان اشكرك علي القصة والمجهود


ميرسي يا جميل على رايك
وان شاء الله هنزل بقيه الحلقات
وجميل اوى انك اول مشاركاتك معانا
بس كنت عاوزه اقول حاجه
انا متيمه مش تميمه




> فينك يمتيمة قلقتينى عليكى
> المهم تكونى بخير



لا مش تقلقى يا قمر انا الحمد لله تمام
وميرسي على اهتمامك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> جميله جدا يا متيممه 
> 
> بس اوعى تتأخرى مره تانيه


ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يخليك

وان شاء الله مش هتاخر
بس بلاش حرف الميم الزياده اللى انت على طول مصمم عليه ده





> يا سلام ... 
> بس جنانها بفايدة ساعات يا متيمة ، صح ؟ و فايدة جميلة جداً كمان 
> ياه ، ده أنا بحبهم جداً و يا رب دايماً يسعدهم (لأن أكيد في ناس زيهم في الحقيقة)



يارب يا ريم يارب





> حلوة الحلقة ، أنا قرأتها مرتين
> شكرا يا متيمة وفي انتظار الحلقة القادمة غدا بإذن الله


ان شاء الله يا قمر
وميرسي على رايك الجميل





> الله يمتيمة جميييييييييييلة والحمد لله انك وصلتى


ميرسي يا قمر




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> الحلقات جميلة جججججددددددداااااا يا متيمة
> وانا بقراها بحس ايلى انا سارة بس انا بقى مستنيا سى عمر
> بس لا تتاخرى انا فى انتظار الباقى
> 
> الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال و جهك و لعظيم سلطانك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وميرسي على الراى الجميل
وان شاء الله مش هتاخر





> تسلم أيدك متيمة علي النقل الجميل ده 
> واليوميات الحلوة دي



تسلم يا جميل
ونورتنا بوجودك معانا





> رووووووووووووووووعه 
> 
> روووووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم يا واد يا ابو عتريس هي دي الرجاله 
> 
> ها عتريس لسه عليه كتير وييجي ولا ايه ؟
> 
> انتي فين يا متيمه ؟


لا عتريس هانت ان شاء الله اهه
وانا هنا اهوه مش تهت لسه
وميرسي على المرور يا جميل





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،
> بجد بجد حلقات تحفة يا متيمة ، ربنا يخليكى لنا وتكملى الحلقات ههههههههه


عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
وميرسي على رايك يا جميل
وان شاء الله الجاى يعجبك
وميرسي على المرور

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]


قــالت ســارة
:
بدت صالة منزلنا المتواضع مثل ساحة القتال.. ولكنه قتال من نوع خاص هذه المرة 
بدأ بنظرات نارية من حماتي لي.. وأعقبها مصمصة للشفتين مدعمة بأسلحة دمار شامل من كلمات موجهة لي تحرق الدم.. لأن عمر صالحني ولم يستمع اليها.. وعلى الجانب الآخر من الجبهة كانت أمي تحمل الراية وتوجه مدافعها الرشاشة الى عمر هذه المرة لأنه تجرأ وأغضب القطة الوديعة مغمضة العينين اللي هي أنا
وكدت أبكي في لحظات كثيرة.. وكاد عمر ينفعل في أوقات أكثر ولكننا أخذنا عهد على أنفسنا قبل أن نعزم الأسرتين على العشاء.. أننا نبتغي رضا الله من رضاهم وسنستحمل أي كلمة أو غضب من أحد الطرفين حتى نمتص شحنة الانفعال التي تسكن الصدور وتعود الأمور الى طبيعتها الأولى
وكنت عندما أرى الأمور ستشتعل بين ماما وحماتي أبادر عن الحديث عن البيبي وكيف أن الحمل متعب جدا وأني أنام كثيرا جدا ولا أطيق الأكل.. ولكن للأسف كان هذا يأتي بنتيجة عكسية بالطبع مع حماتي لأني: باتدلع على ابنها.. فيغمزني عمر عندما ينقلب وجه أمه من كلامي وكأنه يقول لي: جيتي تكحليها عميتيها
*********
قــال عمــر
:
ياااااااساتر.. أخيرا عدّت السهرة على خير.. دي ولا مفاوضات اسرائيل
بس كنا يعني حنعمل ايه؟ حنسيبهم زعلانين مننا ؟ المهم انهم نزلوا هاديين وأحسن من الأول.. بعد ما فرغوا كل شحنة النكد والعتاب عليّا أنا وسارة.. بس الحمد لله انهم كده راضيين عننا علشان ربنا يرضى عننا.. وأحلى حاجة عجبتني موقف الرجال.. والدي وحمايا.. من الحدوتة.. أخذوا ركن وقعدوا يلعبوا طاولة وكل واحد ساب مراته تفرغ قنابلها علينا حتى ترتاح
واضح ان القنابل دي كانت بتنزل على دماغهم هم فحبوا يرتاحوا شوية 
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
ياااااااااااه ده انا نمت كتير اوي.. السهرة امبارح امتصت كل طاقتي في الاحتمال.. همّ نزلوا من هنا ونمت فورا بدون مقدمات.. واضح ان عمر نزل الشغل من غير ما يصحيني وتخلى عن فطاره المتين !! موضوع الحمل ده جه على حساب عمر وهو كمان حنين جدا وخايف على اني أتعب نفسي في اي حاجة وانا طبعا ما صدقت
سايقة الدلع على الآخر بأستغل الفرصة لآخر نقطة.. أف دي ريحتها مش حلوة شيلها بسرعة.. لا مش قادرة أطبخ النهاردة هات أكل معاك.. سوق بالراحة علشان البيبي.. مزاجي مش رايق عاوزة أخرج حالاً.. نفسي في أم الخلول دلوقتي
والغريبة انه مش متضايق ومحسسني اني ح أخلف صلاح الدين الأيوبي ولاّ قطز.. وعاطفته ناحيتي أصبحت أعمق وأهدأ.. بيتكلم عني وكأني لست فرد واحد بل عائلته كلها
اللهم اجمعنا سويا على حبك ولا تفرقنا أبدا
*********

قــال عمــر
:
من ساعة ما سارة سابت الشغل والمصاريف بقت نار ولسه المدير لم يعطي رأي نهائي في موضوع وظيفة الرد على العملاء من خلال الانترنت ولسه متخوف من الفكرة.. يارب يوافق علشان يحل أزمتنا دي يارب
وخلاص تعبت من فكرة الاقتراض من والدي.. أمتى بقى أقدر أعتمد على نفسي وما أحتاجش لحد تاني؟
يارب افتح لنا أبواب رزقك الحلال وأغننا من حلالك
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
رأيت فكرة مشروع ممتاز على الانترنت.. يطلبون تصميم هندسي لمدينة ألعاب ترفيهية تعليمية للأطفال.. وصاحب أفضل تصميم سيأخذ مكافأة سخية وأيضا سيعيّن المستشار الهندسي للشركة وهي شركة مقاولات متعددة الجنسيات وراتبها أضعاف ما يتقاضاه عمر
عرضت عليه الفكرة فعجبته جدا وأمضى ساعات على موقع الشركة وهو متحمس جدا لاقترابه من حلمه بالخروج من دوامة عمله الروتيني الى دائرة الابداع التي يتمناها وكان مميز جدا بها في كليته ولا تتيحها له شركته.. وكان يقضي الساعات يشرح لي أفكار المشروع وأحلامه لو أخذوه هو في هذه الوظيفة الرائعة وكيف ستتحول حياتنا الى شيء آخر
وفجأة وجدته فقد حماسه وانكسر.. ولا يتحدث في الموضوع ولا يدخل الى موقع الشركة وعندما سألته عما حدث.. أجابني باحباط: خلاص يا سارة واضح ان الموضوع ده مش لينا
قلـت: ليه ياحبيبـي التشاؤم ده؟ ايه اللي حصل ده؟.. انت كنت متحمس جدا
قـال: لما حسبتها لقيت انهم عاوزين تأمين لدخول المشروع حوالى 5 آلاف جنية وكمان انا ح أحتاج معدات تصميم وأدوات ومراجع بمبلغ كبير.. حنجيب ده كله منين ؟
قلـت: ياسيدي ربنا يحلها من عنده.. بس بلاش الاحباط ده كله
فرد بيأس وانكسار: وبعدين ياستي يعني هم ح يسيبوا كل الناس اللي متقدمين وياخدوني انا؟ يعني أنا أزيد ايه عنهم؟
فرددت بحماس: انت تزيد عنهم انك عبقري وحساس وبتشوف الاشياء بمنظور خاص بيك وانت بنفسك ياما قلتلي ان زمايلك ومديرك نفسه قالوا ان تصميماتك عبقرية بس محتاجة تمويل كبير.. وبعدين هو اي واحد من الناس الكبار ابتدا حياته ازاي؟ ماهو أكيد كان صغير زيك كده بس عنده ثقة في موهبته فكبر بيها.. انت مش عارف قيمة نفسك يا باشمهندس ولا ايه؟
انتقل الحماس اليه شيئا فشيئا ورد وقال: ياستي ربنا يكرمك بس انا حآجي ايه جنب كل الناس اللي حتقدم دي؟ مش معقول ح ياخدوني انا
قلـت: أهي هيّ دي محبطات الأعمال اللي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام استعاذ منها.. ياسيدي اعمل اللي عليك واجتهد والتوفيق على الله.. وبعدين نسيت سلاح ساحر اسمه الدعاء؟ يخليك تهزم اي حد قدامك وتنتصر عليه كمان
استعاد ثقته بنفسه وتلون صوته بالأمل ولمعت عيناه وهو يقول: يعني انتي شايفة كده ؟
فرددت بسعادة: طبعا انا مؤمنة بموهبتك جدا.. يالاّ توكل على الله وابدأ وابذل كل جهدك ولن يضيعك الله أبدا.. وبكرة تقول سارة كان عندها حق
احتضنني بسعادة وهو يقول: ربنا يخليكي ليّا وتفضلي على طول جنبي كده
ثم أبعدني عنه عندما تذكر أمرا يؤرقه: طيب والفلوس حنجيبها منين وانتي عارفة والدي خلص كل مدخراته على جوازنا؟
فرددت بثقة في الله: ما تخافش ربنا ح يحلها من عنده
*********
في الصباح بعد ما ذهب عمر على عمله ذهبت في مشوار سري الى الجواهرجي وبعت كل شبكتي وذهبي قبل أن أتزوج ولم أترك الا دبلة زواجي لأن عليها اسم عمر.. يارب المبلغ ده يكفي المشروع
أكيد عمر حيرفض في البداية بس ح احاول أقنعه بس يارب ما يعملهاش مشكلة
وفي طريق عودتي أخذت جزء بسيط من المبلغ واشتريت به لحم ودجاج وخضار وفاكهة يعوضنا عن حياة القحط التي نعيشها منذ تركت عملي.. سأعد لعمر وليمة اليوم
وعندما دخل عمر البيت وشم رائحة اللحم الشهي ظن انه أخطأ العنوان لأنه ترك البيت وليس به الا معلبات.. ثم عندما تأكد من العنوان صرخ مثل طرزان وقال: في بيتنا لحمة يارجالة.. جبتي منين الممنوعات دي يا مدام ؟
بلعت ريقي وانا اتمتم بالمعوذتين في سري وأخذته لغرفة النوم ليغير ملابسه أولا وهمست له: مش ح أقول لك الا لما تقول لي مبروك الأول 
رد بابتسامة كبيرة: مبروك يا ستي انتي حامل تاني ولا ايه ؟
قلـت: يا غلاستك.. لا ياسيدي.. ح أدخل مشروع كبير اوي مكسبه مضمون جدا
قـال بغضب: عاوزة تشتغلي تاني ياسارة ؟
رددت بدلال: لا ياسيدي.. انت اللي حتشتغل عندي
فعقد جبينه وتململ: سارة انا تعبان ومش رايق للحواديت دي.. قولي فيه ايه؟
بلعت ريقي هذه المرة بصعوبة وقلت: طيب أنا ح أقولك.. بس اهدا كده وفكر الأول قبل ما ترد.. بص ياحبيبي انا بعت كل دهبي علشان أوفرلك الفلوس اللي انت محتاجها للمشروع بتاعك
صرخ بعنف وقد تطايرت كلمات الغضب منه: اييييييييييه؟ عملتي ايه ؟ ازاي تعملي كده قبل ما تستأذنيني ؟ انتي بتهرجي ؟
وضعت يدي على فمه واستحلفته ان يتركني أشرح له: هو انا عمري عملت حاجة من غير ما أستأذنك يا عمر؟ بس دي ما كنتش حتوافق أبدا عليها.. كان لازم واحد فينا يتحرك قبل ما الفرصة تضيع مننا.. وانا ياسيدي مش لازمني الذهب ده في حاجة دلوقتي.. وبكرة لما ربنا يفرجها عليك تجيب لي الماظ بداله يا سيدي
رد بعصبية: برضه كان لازم تستأذنيني الأول
قلـت: حقك عليّا.. أنا آسفة.. بس انا كمان عاوزة حياتنا تتغير وعاوزاك تكبر.. وياسيدي لو كنا جينا من برة مرة لقينا الشقة اتسرقت وفيها كل ذهبي كنا ح نعمل ايه يعني؟ مش ح نستعوض الله ؟ اعتبره اتسرق ولا ضاع وخلاص
رد بعناد: بس انا كرامتي ما تسمحش اني آخد فلوس من واحدة ست
فحككت رأسي علامة التفكير: ياااااااربي انا شفت الفيلم ده فين قبل كده؟؟ في أي سينما؟.. ست مين ياحبيبي ؟ ده أنا مراتك والخير اللي ح يجيلك ح يجيلي أنا كمان.. وبعدين ماهي السيدة خديجة كانت بتساند الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بمالها.. انت يعني أحسن منه ؟
فهدأ ولان لمنطقي وقال باستسلام: لا طبعا.. بس دي تضحية كبيرة منك ياسارة وأخاف أخذلك
ابتسمت وقلت: ولا تضحية ولا حاجة هو احنا لما نبني حياتنا نبقى بنضحي؟ وبعدين أنا مؤمنة بموهبتك جدا جدا جدا وعندي يقين ان ربنا ح يكرمك بس انت يالاّ أبدأ وبلاش كسل
أشرق وجهه بالأمل والحب معا وهو يضمني اليه ويقول: جميلك ده طوق في رقبتي.. ربنا يقدرني ويوفقني علشان خاطرك انتي يا حبيبتي

*********يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*********
[/frame]

----------


## heart_heart

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا مشكوررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااا للاخت متيمه على القصه الجميله دى جداااااااااا
ودى اول مشاركه ليه فى المندتى ده وفى الوقع اساسا واشتركت مخصوص علشان ارد عليكى 
وبخصوص المناقشه بخصوص الحلقه الاخيرة الى فيها اتخانق عمرو مع سارة 
انا رأيى ان الاثنين غلطانين بس بنسب مختلفة يعنى عمرو 30 % وسارة 70 % والسبب
ان سارة بتعاند كتير اوى وفاكرة ان من مصلحتها ان هى تبقى ليها كيان مستقل عن عمرو ودا غلط لان هما اصبحو كيان واحد وان هى متسرعه فى انفعالها زى عمرو ومبتفكرش لان هى اصبحت حامل دلوقتى ومسؤله عن شخص اخر فى احشائها 
وان هو مش ابنها بس لا دا فى شخص اخر بيشاركها فيه 
ونرجع لعمرو ان هو متسرع فى اوقات كتيره فى غضبه بس حلاوته ان هو بينسى بسرعة وحنون عليها ودى ميزة كويسه لو هو كان استخدمها فى الشمكله الاخيرة كان الوضع هيختلف بمعنى ان هو لو كان اخدها براحة وحنيه وعرفها ان هى اصبحت دلوقتى مسؤليتها مضاعفة عن البيت وعن البيبى وكان عرفها براحه ايه الغلط الى هى بتعمله كل يوم  وهى ريحة الشغل وراجعه منه وبتعرض نفسها قبل الطفل للخطر فى اكتر من مرة كان الوضع هيختلف ومكنش الموضوع وصل لحد ان هى تسيب البيت 
وعموما ارجوووووووووووووو انك يا متيمه متتاخريش علينا فى الحلقه الجديده لانى مبطقش الانتظار 
ومشكورررررين مرة اخرى             "        واوعدنا يارب              "
                                                               والسلام ختام

----------


## mr_virus

حلو اوى ان الوحده دايما تشجع جوزها وتضحى بنفسها علشان 

بس فين النوع ده دلوقتى اختفى الا من رحمه ربى 


وصدق اللى قال خلف كل عظيم امراه

----------


## redag

> حلو اوى ان الوحده دايما تشجع جوزها وتضحى بنفسها علشان 
> 
> بس فين النوع ده دلوقتى اختفى الا من رحمه ربى 
> 
> 
> وصدق اللى قال خلف كل عظيم امراه




ياخبر يا فيرس اول مره تشهد فى صالحنا بس جيت برضه فى الاخر وقلت النوع ده مش موجود نعملك ايه طيب عشان تصدق ان البنات دول زى الملايكه

----------


## مزهلة

جميلة جدا الحلقة وتسلم ايدك يمتيمة على النقل
وطبعا وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة واحساسى بيقولى انه هينجح باذن الله
وطول ما هما متوكلين على الله يبقا هينجحوا اكييييييد
وفى انتظار الباقى يمتيمة وما تتاخريش علينا بليز

----------


## thereallove

احساس جميل وتضحيه رائعه من ساره 

وان شاء الله هينجح والبليه هتلعب وعتريس وشه هيبقي حلو عليهم

----------


## خالد الفارس

جميل جدا يا متيمة
اوعى تتاخرى علينا تانى احسن نقلق عليكى  :M (11):

----------


## cool girl

الموضوع هايل بجد يا متيمة :M (11):  
انا لسة اول مرة اشارك ياريت تقبلونى عضوة فى المنتدى
وتقبلى تهنئتى :M (12):

----------


## ريـم

كل شيء فيهم رائع إلى أبعد الحدود ..

----------


## heart_heart

ايه يامتيمة انتى فين اتاخرتى اوى المرة دى يارب يكون المانع خير

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيمه انتــــــــــــــــــي فيـــــــــــــــــن *(@_@)*

عيزه اعرف ايه الي هيحصل بعد التضحيه دي *(@_@)*

----------


## Maruko

_متيمة يا قمر 

عاملة ايه يا جميل 

والله ليكي وحشة 


ايه بس الحلقات النار دي 

بس والله البنت طلعت جدعة  وبنت بلد 



تسلمي يا قمر 

تقبلى تحياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ميرسي يا شيرى يا حبيبة قلبى
انتى كمان يا قمر واحشانى وواحشنى وجودك معانا هنا


وميرسي ياجماعه على الردود
ومعلش مش هعرف ارد على كل رد عشان انتوا عارفين الايام دى وقت مذاكره وامتحانات
بس انا قلت ادخل وانزل الحلقه لان دى حاجه مهمه

اسيبكوا مع الحلقه
وبرضه مستنيه ردودكوا الجميله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]

قــالت ســارة
:
أخيرا استلمت عملي الجديد.. بعد طول الحاح من عمر على مديره وبعد ان وافق المدير مقابل تخفيض جزء من الراتب لأني لن أحضروسأعمل من البيت ..... لكن مش مهم ....عندما أحسب تكاليف المواصلات والشاي والقهوة الخ الخ التي كنت أصرفها في عملي القديم أجد اني انا الكسبانة.. ولكن العمل ليس سهلا كما كنت أتخيل فهو يتطلب يقظة دائمة ولباقة كبيرة في طريقة الكتابة والتعامل مع العملاء
وكنت أظن اني سأستيقظ كما يحلو لي وأعمل وقت ما أريد.. ولكني ايميلي الذي صنعته خصيصا للعمل مفتوح دائما على ايميل مدير المشروع ليرسل لي الأوامر كل لحظة.. وكان في البداية يكتب لي في كلمات مختصرة ماذا أفعل.. أرسلي فاكس العمرانية ولا تنسي كذا وذكريهم بكذا وموعد كذا.. وبعد مرور شهر واحد فقط أصبح يخاطبني بالكلمات فقط.. فاكس العمرانية.. ثم ينهي المحادثة
خايفة بعد مرور شهر كمان يرسل لي رموز.. ظ: يعني عملاء السلام..و ق: يعني عملاء المريخ
لكني سعيدة جدا بهذا العمل وقادرة على القيام بأعمال منزلي في نفس الوقت فأكون باسلق اللحمة وأنا بابعت الفاكسات وبأقشر البطاطس وأنا بأرسل بالعروض للعملاء.. وكمان خفف قليلا من ضغط المصروفات علينا.. وخصوصا أن عمر حالته النفسية والمزاجية صعبة جدا بسبب المشروع الذي يصممه
*********

قــال عمــر
:
أنا اللي جبت ده كله لنفسي -
تدور هذه العبارة دائما في بالي وأنا أعمل في التصميم الخاص بالمسابقة.. لماذا أدخلت نفسي في هذه المشكلة؟ ماذا لو لم ينجح التصميم؟ أكون ضيعت ذهب سارة وتحويشة العمر بلا جدوى؟ 
هذه الفكرة عندما أصل لها أكاد أصاب بالجنون وتجعلني في غاية العصبية.. والمسكينة سارة تقابل كل نوبات غضبي وعصبيتي الرهيبة  بالهدوء والاحتمال ولا تكاد تمل من التشجيع ولا يتوقف أملها أبدا 
آه لو أري الدنيا بنظرتها الطفولية المتفائلة سأفعل المستحيل.. ولكن علمي بظروف التعاملات التجارية تجعلني أشك في انهم سيختاروني أنا وسيأخذون أحد الأسماء اللامعة مسبقا
عندما أصل لهذه النقطة أكاد أبكي مثل الأطفال وأترك كل العمل وأنزوي وحدي.. ولكن ملاكي الحارس تأتيني لتمسح عني كل الاكتئاب واليأس  وتبث في روح جديدة خلاقة تجعلني أعمل من جديد
علمت الآن لماذا كان الرسول صلي الله علىه وسلم يستعيذ من عجز الرجال.. وكنت أتعجب من علاقتها ببقية الدعاء.. ان هذا العجز أصعب من كل شيء
يارب لا تخذلني ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين.. أنت وكيلي يارب وأعلم انك لن تضيعني
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
أنا اللي جبت ده كله لنفسي -
أتذكر هذه العبارة كلما هم عمر بالقاء كوب شاي في وجهي اذا دخلت عليه وهو يعمل.. أو وصوته يهدر كالرعد عندما يجد الملح ناقص في الطعام بعض الشيء
فأغلي من داخلي ولكني لا استطيع أن أظهر غضبي منه بل بالعكس أهدئه وأضحك معه بأن المرة القادمة ينبهني قبل أن تنفجر القنابل في صوته كي أغلق الشبابيك أولا.. فيهدأ ويعتذر عن توتره الرهيب ولكني أخشي عليه من كل هذا.. وأعلم ان الرجال لا يستطيعون التركيز في أكثر من شيء عكس النساء.. ولكني أحيانا أستسلم لليأس أنا الأخرى ولكني لا أشعره به أبدا بل أشعره انه أفضل مهندس في العالم وتصميمه ح يكسر الدنيا
والمشكلة اني أحمل كل هذا الجبل من المسئولية وحدي فلم نخبر أي من الأسرتين بهذا الموضوع كي لا يضغطون على أعصاب عمر ويتهمونه بتبديد مدخراتي.. وحتى أمي لاحظت اني لا أرتدي سوي دبلة زواجي فسألتني عدة مرات عن ذهبي فكنت أرد بمزاح: هو لسه فيه حد ياماما بيلبس دهب؟ ده بقي مش ستايل خالص
وكانت تبتلع اجاباتي مضطرة وتنظر لي نظرة ذات مغزي وكأنها تعلم كل شيء
يارب كن معنا نحن ضعاف وانت قوتنا
نحن خائفون وانت ملاذنا
نحن صغار وانت وكيلنا
-
-

سارة.. سارة.. سارة الحقي يا سارة تعالى بسرعة
قمت من مكاني منتفضة على صوت عمر المدوي والذي يرقص من الفرح وأنا أتساءل: خير خير.. فيه ايه يا حبيبي؟
رد عليّ قائلاً: كلمت سكرتير الشركة الجديدة لأطمئن على الأحوال فبشرني انهم نظرا لضخامة المشروع سيأخذون أفضل ثلاثة تصاميم وليس تصميم واحد
فرقصت من الفرحة وانا أصرخ: بجد ؟!! الحمد لله.. الحمد لله كده فرصتك بقت كبيرة أوي ياعمر..يالا شد حيلك وبلاش كسل
فقال بصوت ينفجر حماسة: أيوة فعلا مفيش وقت خلاص.. والله ياسارة مش عارف من غيرك كنت ح أكمل ازاي.. لو كنت لوحدي كان زماني يئست وسبت الموضوع كله.. ربنا يخليكي لي..انتي استحملتيني كتير اوي
فرددت بفخر: بس خليك فاكرها !! ياحبيبي انت مستهين بناس ربنا وكيلهم؟ ازاي يعني؟ وبعدين انت بجد عبقري وبكرة تقول سارة قالت
فهمس لي بنظرة ذات معني: بجد ؟ يعني انتي شايفة كده؟
ففهمت ماذا يقصد وقلت له بلهجة آمرة: يالا يا سيدي مفيش وقت للدلع عاوزاك تشتغل زي النار.. يالا انت لسه قاعد؟ ايه الرجالة اللي ما بتسمعش الكلام دي؟ ولا عاوزني أزعق لك قدام ابنك ؟
فوضع يدي على بطني المنتفخة وكأنه يشرك ابننا في الحديث معه: والله انتوا الاتنين وش الخير على وانا حأعمل المستحيل علشان أسعدكم
وتركني وانصرف لعمله وتلمست بطني كأني ألمس صغيري وأعتذر له أني أنشغلت عنه.. وأخذت أناجيه وأحكي له عن كل ما يشغلني و كل ماأشعر به تجاهه كما أفعل دائما وكيف لا وهو يشاركني نبضي ؟ 
ترى يا صغيري ماذا سيكتب لنا الله ؟
هل سنحقق نجاحا كأسرة ونحقق احلامنا ؟
أم..؟
*********

دخلتُ في شهري التاسع أصعب شهور الحمل على الاطلاق وأخبرنا الطبيب أني حامل في ذكر.. انتفخ جسدي وتورمت قدماي وأصبحت أسير بصعوبة من ثقل الجنين.. سبحان الله هل لابد من كل هذا العذاب كي تشعر الأم بغلو أبنها ؟ 
أعتقد هذا هو السبب أتخيل لولم يكن هناك حمل وتعب رهيب وتذهت الأم الى المستشفي وبعملية بسيطة مثل اللوز مثلا تستيقظ لتجد ابنها بجوارها أكيد لن يعجبها وستصرخ في الطبيب: ايه ده ؟ ماله أسمر كده؟ لا شوف لي واحد مقلّم
لكن عندما ينمو بجوار قلبها يوما بعد يوم ويشاركها الأنفاس والطعام والنبض والنوم وكل شيء.. أكيد لو خيروها بينه وبين عيونها لاختارته
ويارب صبرني على هذا الجهد فلا أكاد آكل أي شيء الا وشعرت بنار داخل جوفي تحتاج المطافي من ضغط البيبي على المعدة.. ولا أستطيع النوم على ظهري الا وشعرت بأنفاسي تكاد تختنق من ضغطه على الرئتين.. ولا أستطيع المشي الا وأشعر ان قدماي المنتفختان تئن من ضغط الباشا عليهما 
طيب أروح فين يارب من هذا الاحتلال لكل جسدي؟ ولكنه أجمل احتلال
*********

قــال عمــر
:
أووووووووووف أخيرا سلّمت المشروع والنتيجة بعد أيام
أشعر مثل طلاب الثانوية العامة الذين ينتظرون نتيجة الفيزياء.. يارب يعدي الأيام دي على خير
أنا متفائل أن لجنة التحكيم من الأجانب الذين لا مصالح ولا مجاملات لهم في هذا البلد.. فقط الجودة والاتقان هما اللذان سيحددان النتيجة
ياااااه لو اختاروا مشروعي أنا سأفعل المعجزات.. سأتصدق بمال كثير و أعمل صدقة جارية لينا لكنا.. وسأعوض سارة كل ذهبها الذي باعته وأكثر كمان وسأشتري لها هدية رائعة على صبرها معي.. وبعد الولادة سآخذها هي والبيبي في رحلة في جنوب سيناء لأعوضها الضغط الذي عاشته معي ونعيش شهر عسل جديد.. وسأشتري هدايا لأبي وأمي
طيب وشركتي القديمة هل سأستقيل منها أم آخذ أجازة فقط حتى تستقر الأمور؟ يااااه معقول كل حياتي تتغير بهذا الشكل؟
يارب كن معي ولا تخذلني أمام أهلي وأمام نفسي يارب يارب
*********

قــالت ســارة
:
هل مفروض الأم تكون وجدت كنز سليمان قبل أن تشتري لوازم المولود؟.. ما هذا الغلاء الفاحش؟.. معقول ببرونة من ماركة معينة تتجاوز ثمنها 50 جنيه ؟ وأقل بطانية بـ 70 جنيه ؟
وأنا كنت فاكرة الجمعية اللي عملتها من مرتبي.. وطبعا قبضتها الأول.. ستكفي وتفيض
لا وأنا كنت متخيلة أن الأشياء التي أشتريتها طوال الحمل للبيبي هي الأساس وباقي أشياء لا تذكر
ولكن أتضح اني كنت أشتري تبع اعلانات التليفزيون.. شاور علشان حمام البيبي.. لوشن مرطب لبشرته الرقيقة.. أيس كاب لشعره
والحمد لله أني اشتريت كام فانلة وسالوبيتين علشان الواحد يقول الحق
كنت أظن اني أشتريت أغلب الأشياء حتى كلمتني أمي في التليفون وسألتني عما اشتريته للمولود فرديت بمنتهي الثقة: خلاص ياماما.. كله تمام فاضل حاجات بسيطة أوي
ردت ماما وقالت: ربنا يقومك بالسلامة يا حبيبتي.. طيب اشتريتي 12 فانلة نص كم و12 بكم ؟
فرددت باستغراب: ليه يا ماما ؟ أنا جبت 3 كت بس
فردت بجزع: تلاتة؟..  ده طول النهار حيغير هدومه.. وكمان كت؟.. يا مفترية في البرد ده ؟ طيب جبتي الشايات ؟
فصرخت: مين يا فندم ؟ يعني ايه الكلمة دي ؟ بتوع ايه؟.. أنا لو أعرف أقول على طول يابيه ؟
فردت بتأفف: دول بيتلبسوا تحت الهدوم علشان يدفوا صدره يا ستي.. طيب جبتي البافتات؟ وقبل ما تسألي دول علشان لو رجع بعد الرضاعة ولا حاجة ؟
وأحسست بدوار شديد وخوف من التوبيخ الذي سأسمعه حالا فألقيت باجابتي وبعدت السماعة عن أذني كي لا أسمع: لا أن شاء الله مش ح يرجع ياماما.. وبعدين ممكن أستعمل كلينكس ولا حاجة
صرخت ماما في وجهي قائلة: ............ .!!!؟
(محذوف للرقابة)
فخفت على أمي من الذبحة المتوقعة التي ستصيبها من ردودي.. فقلت لها:  ياماما هو أنا عندي عشر عيال ح أعرف الكلام الغريب ده منين؟.. قولي لي أشتري ايه وأنا أكتبه وأجيبه يالا قولي
فأخذت أمي ترص قائمة طويلة عريضة بها ألف طلب وطلب وكأني سألد حضانة وليس طفلا واحدا.. وأنا أكاد أبكي من كل هذه الكوارث
ياترى لو بعت أوضة السفرة سيكفي ثمنها ؟

والغريب أنها لم تذكر اللوشن المرطب ولا الآيس كاب اللذين اشتريتهم بالفعل
حاولت أن أنهي المكالمة بانتصار على أمي أنها نسيت شيئا هاما جدا وقلت بمنتهي الثقة والفخر: نسيتي ياماما أهم حاجة أنا بقي ما نسيتهمش واشتريتهم فعلا.. اللوشن والآيس كاب
فبدأت أعراض الذبحة تظهر عليها وقالت لي بصوت واهن: اقفلي يا سارة السكة قبل ما أقفل في وشك أنا
*********
استيقظتُ من نوم متقطع بعد العصر بقليل وخرجت لأكمل ختمة القرآن التي بدأتها كي لا تفاجئني الولادة قبل أن أنهيها.. لأجد منظر غريب طار له قلبي
وجدت عمر نائما على كنبة الصالة بكامل ملابسه حتى بالحذاء؟ ويخفي وجهه بين يديه باحكام.. والظلام يحيط به من كل جانب فأضأت الأنوار وتلمست جبينه لأجده غارقا في عرقه وليس نائما كما ظننت ولكنه شارد النظرات لا يريد أن ينظر الى.. فجذبت وجهه الى وصرخت في جزع: عمر انت تعبان ؟ مالك فيه ايه ؟ أنت كويس؟
عمـر: .........!!!؟
أنا: ياعمر رد على أرجوك فيه ايه أنا أول مرة أشوفك كده فيه أيه ؟
فرد بصوت واهن لا يكاد يسمع: نتيجة المشروع ظهرت
ففهمت كل شيء بدون أن يكمل وفهمت أنهم لم يختاروا مشروعه فسقط قلبي في قدمي ومادت بي الدنيا
....
*********[/frame]

----------


## mr_virus

انا مش هعيط 


ده المروض حتى من باب الرحمه بالجدع ده كان المؤلف خلى المشروع بتاعه يتقبل 

بس هنقول ايه المخرج عايز كده 


متيمه باقى حلقه ياريت بسرعه تجيبيها

----------


## مزهلة

لا مش معقول بس سبحان الله ملوش نصيب فى المشروع ده واكيد خيرها فى غيرها

ويمكن يكون اتوافق على المشروع بتاعه بس تلاقيه اتصدم من الفرحة ههههههههه ده بيحصلنا كلنا ياااااااااااااااااااريت يمتيمة باقى الحلقات وما تتاخريش علينا كده
وربنا معاكى ان شاء الله فى امتحاناتك وتخلصى على خير وتلاقى الصعب سهل

----------


## ريـم

اديسون حاول 99 مرة قبل ما ينجح مشروعه في اللمبة .. و لو كانت كل حاجة سهلة من أولها ماكنتش دنيتنا دي بقت دنيا .. 
لازم يحاول تاني و إن شاء الله ربنا هيوفقه ..
شكراً يا متيمة جداً على الحلقات الجميلة دي (بالرغم من الحزن ده الي في الآخر)

----------


## خالد الفارس

شكرا يا متيمة 

بس ايه التاخيرده كله

يللا الحقينا بالباقى

وحاولى تخلى المشروع بتاع عمر هو اللى يتقبل

 :M (11):   :M (11):   :M (11):   :M (11):

----------


## bascouta

ازيك يامتيمه 

وحشتينى اوى

ووحشتنى ساره وعمر

بس عارفه الحلقات بئت جامده اوى

مستنيه الباقى بفارغ الصبر

----------


## همس العيون

تميمة مالك غطستي كده 
والله حتجنن عاوزة اعرف الباقي
وااااااااااااااااااااااع
علشان خاطري
ده انا بحبك تاخرتي علينا اووووووووووووووووووي

في الانتظار يا عسل
اختك همس العيون

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

*من عنيايا قمر بس عشان خاطرى بلاش تميمه دى خليها متيمه احسن

وبسكوته :  انتى كمان واحشانى يا قمر وواحشنىوجودك معانا

والعفو يا ريم والعفو كمان لخالد ربنا يخليكوا يا جماعه
ومزهله ربنا يخليكى يارب ويوفق كل اللى بيمتحنوا ويقويهم

وادى الحلقه اهه

هى الاخيره 
بس ان شاء الله فى ليها باقى
اللى هى اجزاء اسمها
بابا عمر وماما ساره

بس معلش ممكن اتاخر فيها شويه 
لان النت هيتفصل من انهارده وانا قلت الحق انزل الحلقه قبل ما يتفصل زى كل مره

وان شاء الله اشوفكوا قريب*

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]
قــالت ســارة
:
لن أنسى تلك اللحظة التي أخبرني فيها عمر بعدم اختيار الشركة لتصميمه.. وقتها تماسكت ولم أنفجر في البكاء كما كنت أتمنى.. واجتهدت أن أخرج صوتي طبيعي وأنا أكمل اجابته: وما اختاروش مشروعك مش كده؟ طيب وفيها ايه؟ ماهو الاحتمال ده كنا متوقعينه برضه؟ ايه المشكلة؟
فرد على عمر وكأنه كهل عجوز يحمل الدنيا فوق كتفيه: ايه المشكلة؟ ايه البساطة دي؟ المشكلة أننا خسرنا كل حاجة.. انتي خسرتي كل ذهبك وانا خسرت ثقتي في نفسي وشكلي أمام الكل وخسرتك معايا كل حاجة
فرددت بمرح: الكل مين ياحبيبي؟ أنا بس اللي عارفة الموضوع ده.. وبعدين تفتكر شكلك ح يتهز قدامي من محاولة خسرتها؟.. ده انت الدنيا ومافيها يا حبيبي وفداك دهب العلم كله
فلم يستطع النظر الى عيني وأشاح وجهه عني كي لا أرى دموع عينيه: أرجوكي يا سارة انتي بتزودي احساسي بالذنب بكلامك ده.. أنا خذلتك وضيعت كل حاجة.. وربنا يقدرني وأعوضك.. أنا آسف آسف آسف
فأخذت أقرأ آيات القرآن على جبينه كي يهدأ.. وأنا أطلب من الله القوة والعون كي لا أنهار مثله
من يقول على المرأة أنها أضعف من الرجل؟.. انها مطلوب منها أن تكون زوجته وحبيبته وأخته وصديقته وأمه أيضا.. فهداني الله لفكرة ممكن أن تهدئه قليلا فقلت له: ياريت كل الخسارة تكون في الفلوس تخيل لو أنك حصل لك حاجة حنعمل ايه أنا وابنك في الدنيا؟ ربنا يخليك لنا ألف سنة.. أنت لسه بكامل صحتك وفي عز شبابك وتستطيع فعل المعجزات تخيل لو فقدت هذه الصحة وكسبت المشروع ؟ أيهم سيسعدك أكثر؟
فهدأ قليلا لكلامي ولكنه رد بألم: وقال لي أنا آسف ياسارة.. ولكنك لا تعرفين إحساس الرجل عندما يشعر أنه صغير في عين من يحب.. كان نفسي أفرحك والله
فرددت بمكر وبحزن مفتعل: طيب يا عمر أنا ما كنتش عاوزة أقول لك بس خلاص بقى.. الحقيقة الدكتور قال لي أن البيبي ممكن تكون فيه تشوهات
نسي كل شيء وصرخ بلهفة: ايه بتقولي ايه؟؟ لا اله الا الله
فضحكت لنجاح خطتي وقلت له: ضحكت عليك.. الولد كويس وزي العفريت ومطلع عيني ياسيدي.. شفت بقي ان المشروع ممكن يتعوض وفيه حاجات تانية لا يمكن تتعوض؟
فرد بايمان: الحمد لله.. فعلا الشيطان ينسينا النعم الكثيرة التي ننعم بها ويذكرنا فقط بما فقدنا.. ربنا يخليكي لي انتي ويحيى
تساءلتُ باستغراب: مين يحيى ده يا باشا؟
قـال: ايه رأيك في الاسم ده؟ ده الاسم الوحيد من كل اسماء الكون اللي ربنا عز وجل اختاره بنفسه لنبيه زكريا.. لم نجعل له من قبل سميا.. وبقية الأسماء من اختيار البشر.. وبعدين قصة سيدنا يحيى تكشف شخصية نورانية تعشقيها من كثرة صفائها.. لدرجة أن كل المخلوفات كانت تسبح معه عندما يسبح الله.. وكمان مات شهيدا.. ايه رأيك يا حبيبتي؟
قلت بابتسامة: خلاص موافقة يا أبو يحيي 
*********
استيقظتُ من نومي وأنا أعاني من الام متفرقة في كل جسدي.. تقريبا لم أنم طوال الليل.. ظللت أتقلب ولم أستطع النوم الا لدقائق معدودة كما هو حالى من عدة أيام وأبكي في كل حركة من ثقل جسدي حتى اني كل يوم اتمني ان ألد في نفس اليوم لأتخلص من هذا العذاب
سبحان الله وكأن التعب يزداد في الأيام الأخيرة كي تتغلب الأم على خوفها من الولادة وتتمناها أن تحدث.. آه أكاد أموت من الرعب عندما أتخيل هذه الساعات وأقرأ دوما سورة الزلزلة وبعض آيات سور الرعد وفاطر التي تساعد على تيسير الولادة كما قالوا لي
ولا ترحمني أي واحدة من قريباتي عندما أخبرها بخوفي من الولادة بل تقص على قصص مرعبة عن أنها كادت تموت والأخرى التي تمزقت من الألم لساعات طويلة.. والثالثة التي كادت تقتل الطبيب والممرضات
ايه يا جماعة الرعب ده؟ طيب أعمل ايه يعني أفضل حامل على طول ولا أعمل ايه؟
ايه ده عمر بيصرخ كده ليه؟
سارة سارة سارة.. تعالي بسرعة
هرولت اليه ولكن بسرعة السلحفاة طبعا وانا اهتف: مالك يا عمر خير؟
عمـر: أنا مش مصدق نفسي يا سارة بجد مش مصدق
أنـا: ايه يا عمر فيه أيه.. أنا ولدت وأنا مش واخدة بالي؟
فأجاب وقلبه يكاد يتوقف من الفرحة: لا.. فاكرة الشركة اللي صممت لها المشروع؟ ولم يختاروه؟
فرددت بتململ وأنا أخشى من فتح هذا الموضوع: مالها؟ عاوزين ايه تاني؟
عمـر: اتصلوا بي وقالوا ان فيه مقابلة النهاردة الساعة 6 مساء لأصحاب التصميمات المتميزة اللي ما فازتش لاختيار مهندسين للتعيين في الشركة بمرتب كبير
نسيت تعبي وارهاقي وهتفت: بجد؟ الحمد لله.. ودي فيها مميزات أحسن من شركتك ؟
عمـر: انتي بتهرّجي؟.. مفيش مقارنة طبعا.. دي ضعف الراتب وأكثر.. وكمان بالدولار.. والأهم من كده ان نظام الترقية فيها زي كل الشركات متعددة الجنسيات بالمجهود مش بالأقدمية زي عندنا.. يعني ممكن في خلال شهور أكون مدير تنفيذي مثلا.. بجد مش مصدق نفسي.. ادعي لي يا وش الخير
أنـا: ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك.. ان الله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً.. ان شاء الله حيختاروك.. ده رزق يحيى مش وشي أنا.. يالاّ قوم صلي ركعتين قضاء حاجة لله قبل ما تروح واتكل على الله.. ربنا وكيلك ومش ح يضيعك أبدا
وانصرف ليصلي ويستعد للخروج وأنا أدعو الله له.. وفجأة شعرت بضربة ألم حادة تشمل جسدي كله وتتركز في منطقة الرحم وكاد توازني أن يختل من شدة الألم المفاجيء واستمر دقائق مرت على كساعات ثم اختفى تدريجيا وأنا لا أكاد أستطيع التنفس من شدة الألم حتى بعد ذهابه
وحاولت تناسيه بأن ذهبت لأصلي خلف عمر جماعة كي ندعو الله سويا أن يكرمنا ويكتب لنا الخير.. وأطال عمر الدعاء بعد الركوع وأنا أؤمن على دعاؤه بكل ذرة في كياني.. ثم سجدنا.. وجاء الألم العاصف مرة أخرى وأنا ساجدة
ياالله جسدي يتمزق ولا أقوى حتى على رفع رأسي.. وكتمت صرخة ألم كادت تفلت مني ودعوت الله وأنا أبكي وأشعر أني ضئيلة ولا أقوى على شيء أمام جند صغير من جنود الجبار ألا وهو الألم
ولا أعرف كيف نطقت التشهد الأخير ولكن الألم بدأ في الاختفاء عند نهاية الصلاة.. واستدار عمر اليّ وفزع من شحوب وجهي الرهيب والعرق المتناثر على وجهي وسألني بجزع: مالك يا حبيبتي؟ انتي تعبانة؟ بتولدي ولا ايه؟
لم أشأ أن أخبره كي لا يضيع فرصة عمره ويبقي بجواري: لا يا عمر ده السجود بس بيتعبني اوي.. بعد كده ح أصلي وأنا قاعدة.. يالا قوم استعد واتكل على الله
قال عمر بإصرار: أرجوكي ياسارة لو تعبانة قولي وأنا أسيب مواعيد الدنيا علشانك
حاولت الابتسام وانا أرد عليه: يالاّ بلاش دلع.. لسه اسبوع كامل على ميعاد الولادة انا كويسة خالص وحادخل أنام كمان
فصدقني وانصرف وأنا أدعو له.. وما كاد يغلق الباب وراءه حتى عاد الوحش ثانية و انهمرت دموعي وكدت أتخلي عن شجاعتي المؤقتة وأناديه كي لا يتركني وحيدة وهذا الألم يفتت كل ذرة في جسدي وكتمت أنفاسي في وسادة وصرخت بكل قوتي من شدة الألم
انتظرت حتى اختفى وكلمت أمي وأنا أبكي وقبل أن أشرح لها أي شيء فهمت أني ألد وأخبرتني أنها ستأتي على الفور مع أبي وطلبت مني أن أبدل ملابسي وأحضر حقيبة المولود وأستعد للذهاب الى المستشفي أول ما يوصلوا
وجريت قبل أن يأتي الاعصار مرة أخرى وبدلت ملابسي وكنت جهزت حقيبة يحيى من قبل ولم أنس الآيس كاب واللوشن
آه لا أستطيع حتى الابتسام..أين أنت يا عمر كي أحتمي بك من الزلزال الذي يأتيني بلا رحمة؟
*********

قــال عمــر
:
اين انتي يا سارة؟.. ياليتك كنتي معي
دقائق الانتظار قاتلة والجميع يبدو على وجوههم علامات القلق الشديد ولكن العدد ليس كبير..يارب يارب يارب
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
وأخيييييرا وصل ماما وبابا وأنا تكاد روحي تخرج من حلقي من شدة الألم الذي يزداد عنفا كل مرة وتتقارب نوباته حتى تكاد تلتحم.. وما ان رآني أبي في هذه الحالة حتى أجهش في البكاء وضمني اليه وكأنه يهدهد طفلته الصغيرة التي ستصبح أماً.. أما ماما فكانت متماسكة جدا وكأنها تحولت فجأة الى طبيبة نساء وهي تسألني عن مدة الألم وتباعد نوباته وعندما أخبرتها.. قالت لي بهدوء: لسه بدري أقعدوا وأنا أعمل لكم شاي.. أصل البكريّة بتطول شوية
فكدت أصرخ ولكن بابا سبقني وصرخ فيها هو: يالاّ على المستشفى بسرعة يمكن يدوها مسكن ولا يريحوها بأي شكل
فردت أمي بسخرية: مسكن ؟.. ليه؟ حتعمل اللوز؟.. أصل الولادة دي
.....
ولم يمهلها أبي عندما رأي نوبة الألم تجيئني بلا رحمة حتى لم أستطع الوقوف على قدمي فحملني كالطفلة الصغيرة وهرع خارج المنزل وأمي لا تكاد تلاحقه
*********
قــال عمــر
:
يارب ما هذا الاحساس؟ الله يكون في عونك يا سارة.. أنا أشعر وكأن مستقبلي كله سيولد من هذا المكان كما ستلد هي ابننا..آه ما أصعبه من شعور
يالله يا مغيث
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
يا الله يا مغيث.. يارب أغثني من هذا العذاب
علمت الآن لم تمنت السيدة مريم الموت قبلا عندما جاءتها آلام الولادة وهي خير نساء العالمين.. ماذا سأفعل أنا؟ الا يوجد سبيل أن يخفت الألم قليلا ؟ قلبي يكاد يتوقف
*********
قــال عمــر
:
قلبي يكاد يتوقف من القلق عند كل سؤال يسأله لي المدير الأجنبي وأتمتم بآيات القرآن وكل الأدعية التي أعرفها
يارب يارب
*********
قــالت ســارة
:
يارب يارب.. أنا خلاص مش عاوزة أولد رجعت في كلامي.. لأ حرام حأموت بجد مش قادرة.. طيب ح أولد أمتى؟ ولا مجيب
الدكتورة فحصتني وقالت باقي حوالى ساعتين
ايه؟ ساعتين كاملتين في هذا العذاب؟
الدقيقة تسوي دهر كامل
يارب مش قادرة خلاص
*********
قــال عمــر
:
يااااه مش قادر خلاص على هذا الانتظار المدمر للأعصاب.. المدير يتفحص السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بي بدقة بعد عشرات الأسئلة الدقيقة.. ثم ابتسم أخيرا وأخبرني أن أكون مستعدا للعمل معهم الأسبوع المقبل ....يالله
يكاد نبضي يتوقف من شدة الفرح.. اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.. وطلبت سارة لأبشرها وأشركها سعادتي
ردت على والدتها وأخبرتني بأن سارة بتولد في المستشفى
يعني كانت تعبانة فعلا قبل ماأنزل وما رضيتش تقولّي علشان ما أضيعش مقابلة العمل.. وتحملت كل هذا العذاب وحدها من أجلي؟
يارب كيف أكافيء هذا الملاك ؟
أخيرا وصلت المستشفى بعد ما كسرت عشر اشارات واتخانقت مع كل الدنيا علشان يفتحوا لي الطريق وأكاد أصرخ في وسط الشارع: مراتي بتولد يااااااااااااعالم
ووصلت لها لأجدها تحولت الى كتلة ألم.. والعرق الغزير يغطي جبينها والمحاليل تخترق كل جسدها وأبوها يبكي ويتلو القرآن وأمها تروح وتذهب مع الطبيبة وتأتي لها بأغراضها.. فلم أتمالك نفسي عندما رأيتها وقبلت يديها أمام الجميع وبكينا سويا.. وهمست في أذنها بأني عينت في الشركة الجديدة فحمدت الله في وهن
وجاءت الطبيبة تخبرنا أنها ستنقلها الى غرفة العمليات فطلبت أن أكون معها
ودخلنا وهي تصرخ من الألم العاصف وأنا أشد على يديها وأهمس في أذنها بكلمات الصبر والتشجيع وأذكرها بكل لحظاتنا الجميلة التي تشاركناها.. وهي لا تكاد تعي ما أقول ولكنها تقبض على يدي بكل قوة وكأنها تخشي أن أتركها ثانية.. وتمر الدقائق طويلة وأنا وهي نكاد نصبح كيانا واحدا صهره الألم بين يدي الرحمن نسأله أن يرزقنا قطعة منا
*********
ويمر الوقت ثقيلا حتى جاءت البشرى
صوت بكاء ابننا يشق الكون وكأنه يعلن للعالم وجوده
أخذته الطبيبة ولفّته بعناية ووضعته في أحضان سارة وأحضاني وأخذنا ننظـر اليه بحنان بالغ وقد زال كل ألم سارة عندما رأته
اخذنا نتلمسه غير مصدقين أن رحمة الله وعطاءه تتجسد في هذا الكائن مغمض العينين جميل الوجة كأنه أحد الملائكة
وحملته بحرص وتلوت كلمات الآذان والقرآن في أذنيه حتى استكان بين يدي وكأنه يعي نداء خالقه
وأخذته سارة وسالت دموعها وهي تتلمس قطعة منها نما بجوار قلبها وقالت بصوت واهن ولكن سعيد: حلو أوي مش كده ياعمر؟
فرد الأب بداخلي لأول مرة: تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين
أجمل كائن في الدنيا رأته عيني 
ربنا يخليكوا لي انتي وهو يا أم يحيى يا أغلى انسانة ليّا في الوجود
-تمت بحمد الله-
*********
انتظرونا قريبافى يوميات بابا عمر وماما ساره *********[/frame]

----------


## mr_virus

فعلا ربنا ما بينساش حد من عباده 

يالا يا متيمه هاتيلنا  الباقى بسرعه 

تحياااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## bascouta

انا عينى دمعت مش قادره بجد

مستنين الباقى يامتيمه

خلصى امتحناتك بسرعه بئا

----------


## نانيس

جميلة حقا هذه الحلقة التي دمعت معها عيناي
اشكرك يا متيمة
وفي انتظار يوميات بابا عمر وماما سارة

----------


## بنت اسكندريه

متيمه موضوعك حلو يا ريته بقى تكمليه ماشى 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

قصة مضحكة جميلة

----------


## مزهلة

يااااااه سبحان الله ربنا فرجه وااااااااااسع بدون حدود
ميرسى يمتيمة على الحلقة الحلوة اوى اوى دى وربنا يوفقك فى الامتحان

----------


## كريم ومحب

جميل والله تحفة انا اول مره اقره حاجه زي دي بس ده مش خيال وبيحصل كتير مع الشباب الخجل والنظرات وكده

----------


## nonooooo

ربنا معاكى يامتيمة ويحميكى من كل سوء ويوفقك فى امتحاناتك

----------


## ريـم

يا الله .. 
مينفعش نقول أكتر من كده

----------


## ابتسامه دامعة

السلام عليكم 
عمل رائع جزائكم الله كل خير

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ...
تسلم ايدك يا ميتيمة على هذا النقل وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير  ...
" ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار "

----------


## d_nokia79

بجد بجد بجد حلوة قويييييييييييييييييييييي     :M (12):  
وربنا يسعد الجميع ويعيشوا في تباب ونبات ويخلفوا صبيان وبنات 

وبصراحة مش عارفين نشكرك إزاي يا متيمة على الموضوع الجميل ده وعلى المجهود اللي بذلتيه فجزاك الله خيرا

وربنا يوفقك في الإمتحانات وترجعيلنا بالسلامة عشا ن تكملي بقيت الحلقات لأنها كده بقت حاجه أساسية في حياتنا مش قادرين نستغنى عنها

وشكر خاص للمؤلفة وربنا يخليها لينا ويزيد إبداعها وموهبتها :M (11):

----------


## البحار2

جميل يا متيمه انا متابع من زمان 
بس بجد قصه احساسى كده انها 
واقعيه 



البحار

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكوا يا جماعه
وحشتونى مووووووووت
وميرسي كتير بجد على الردود
وانا ان شاء الله هنزل الحلقات الجديده اهوه

بس قولولى الاول
حد متابع؟؟

----------


## نانيس

> بس قولولى الاول
> حد متابع؟؟


ده انتِ بتهزري بأه  :: 
طبعا طبعا متابعين إن شاء الله
أنا أصلا كنت أفكر في أن أدخل إلى الموضوع وأسألك على امتحاناتك وأسألك هل انتهيت منها ، بإذن الله تفرحي بنتيجتك قريبا يا متيمة
في انتظار الحلقات على أحر من الجمر  ::

----------


## درة مكنونة

السلام عليكم
انا اشتركت مخصوص علشان اقولك لازم تكملي ارجوكي

----------


## درة مكنونة

إنت فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohamed salama

كلنا فى انتظارك ومتابعين

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> أنا أصلا كنت أفكر في أن أدخل إلى الموضوع وأسألك على امتحاناتك وأسألك هل انتهيت منها ، بإذن الله تفرحي بنتيجتك قريبا يا متيمة


ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يخليكى
هو انا لسه برضه امتحاناتى ماخلصتش بس انا قلت ابص عليكوا كده
وياااااااارب اللهم امين




> انا اشتركت مخصوص علشان اقولك لازم تكملي ارجوكي


نورتينا يا قمر
وان شاء الله تتبسطى معانا




> كلنا فى انتظارك ومتابعين


وانا هنزلها اهوه ان شاء الله

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]


ماما سارة وبابا عمر
الحلقـة الأولـى




قـالت سـارة
:
احتضنت يحيى بقوة ونحن عائدين الى منزلنا وكأنى أخاف أن يغيب عن عيني لحظة واحدة.. رفضت كل المحاولات أن يحمله أحد بدلا منى فى السيارة.. أخاف لو تركته أن يتسلل ويدخل داخل رحمي مرة أخرى
لا أستطيع أن أبعده عن أحضاني لحظة وعندما طلبت الممرضة ان تودعه حجرة الأطفال كى أستريح من ارهاق الولادة رفضت باصرار وكدت أقتلها.. ورفضت حتى أن ينام فى سريره الصغير فى المستشفى وأصريت أن ينام بجواري وأفسحت له مكانا ليكون ملتصقا بى
ألم يكن ينام بجوار قلبي لأيام وشهور؟! كيف أستطيع فراقه وقلبى أحبه قبل أن تراه عيني؟
أجمل طفل رأته عينى.. ولا لأني أمه أقول هذا؟
أمه ؟! سبحان الله.. كيف تحولت فى شهور قليلة من فتاة بريئة تستطيع حشو العالم فى جيوبها وتلمع عيونها بالحيوية والاندفاع والجنون الى أم هادئة عاقلة تخشى من نسمة الهواء أن تصيب ولدها؟ 
وتوافق بلا تردد أن تموت هي ولا يخدش اصبع وليدها؟ 
سبحان الله.. لا يمكن أن تتحول الأنثى الى هذه الدرجة بملء ارادتها.. بل لابد من غريزة ربانية تغزو قلبها بعشق هذا الطفل قبل أن تراه كي تقبل كل هذا الألم والارهاق حتى يشب وليدها رجلاً
يالله.. حتى فى عشق المرأة لأطفالها يكون الله ثالثهما
*********

قـال عمـر
:
والله وبقيت أب يا عم عمر
ايه ده ازاي يعني؟.. يعني المفروض أعمل ايه ؟
لا أنا بجد لسه متلخبط وحاسس انى اتاخدت على خوانة يارجالة.. يعنى نخرج من البيت اتنين ونرجع تلاتة؟.. بس برضه ح أطير من الفرحة وكل ما أبص ليحيى أشوفه ملاك جميل نائم فى أحضان أمه التي 
ترفض أن يحمله غيرها.. وناقص تديهولي على عرض حال دمغة
بس بجد أنا لو منها وشفت العذاب ده كله لا يمكن أخلى حد يلمسه.. الحمد لله ان الأم هى اللى بتولد مش الأب.. وكفاية العض والخربشة اللي شفتهم من سارة فى الولادة
والمشكلة انى مش عارف أشيله خالص وحاسس انى بأشيل قطعة كريستال ستنكسر من اى حركة خاطئة.. والكل يصرخ فيّ.. سارة وأمى وحماتى بألف تحذير: حاسب حتلوح رقبته – حط ايدك فى ظهره – ما تبوسوش جامد – دقنك ح تشوكه
حتى قررت أن أتفرج عليه وهو على ذراع أمه.. يعنى لو سمحتلي.. رغم ان أنا اللي دفعت كل التكاليف فى المستشفى وخلافه.. كمان اكتشفت ان عبارة: ألف مبروك واللى جابلك يخليلك.. معناها: ادفع ياسيدى من سكات
سمعتها ألف مرة من العمال والممرضات فى المستشفى حتى توسلت لهم أن نرجع البيت فوررررررا
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
آه.. واضح ان تأثير المسكن حيبدأ يروح وبدأت أشعر بأن 10 فتوات ادوني علقة جامدة جدا أو انى مشيت من طنطا لأسوان
آلام فى كل جسمي.. ولا أريد الا أن أنام.. وتركت تحضير الطعام وأمور البيت لأمي وحماتي وأخذت يحيى بجواري وأنا أكاد أتفتت من التعب واستغرقت فى النوم في لحظات معدودة
..........
ايه ده هو أنا لحقت أنام؟ ده أنا ما كملتش نصف ساعة؟ ده صوت قطة ده ولا ايه؟
مين ده؟.. آآآآآه ده يحيى
ايه يا حبيبي بس الله يهديك بتعيط ليه؟.. نفسى أنام ولو ساعتين بجد ح أموت من التعب.. ياماااااااااما الحقيني أعمل ايه؟
وجاءت أمى على صراخي وهى تضحك وتقول: علشان تعرفي الغُلب اللي انتي وريتهولي وانتي صغيرة
فرددت وأنا أكاد أبكى: طيب ياماما خديه دلوقتى علشان أنام واديله رضعة.. وأنا أول ما أصحى ح أعرف كل حاجة على طول
رفضت ماما باصرار وردت عليّ: بلاش دلع قومى رضعي الولد ده ميت من الجوع
فرددت بتعجب: أرضعه؟!.. ازاي؟ مفيش لبن لسه.. لا لا ما أعرفش.. اتكسف ياماما
فردت وهى تكاد تضربني: تتكسفي من ايه يامجنونة انتي؟.. يالاّ الولد ح يموت من الجوع وبعدين هو لما يرضع يا حبيبتي ربنا حيبعت له رزقه وحييجي اللبن.. يالا بلاش دلع
قلت باستسلام: طيب ياماما.. من فضلك أخرجي وأنا حارضعه
خرجت ماما وتركتنى مع يحيى.. ضممته اليّ والقمته صدري بأيدي مرتجفة وأنا أتوقع أن يرفضه أوالاّ يعلم كيف يرضع.. وياللعجب كأنه غريق وجد قارب النجاة
وجدته يحرك شفتيه الصغيرتين ويرضع بكل هدوء واطمئنان
سبحان الله من علمه هذا؟ سبحانك يارب.. من أين سيأتى الحليب؟.. آه.. أشعر بشرايين صدري تتوسع.. وقنواته المغلقة منذ ولدت تتفتح لتستقبل رزق الله من الحليب الطاهر بمجرد أن طلب صغيرى رزقه من الله.. وأخذ يحيى يرضع حتى ارتوى ونام هانئا.. وسالت دموعي وأنا أرى عظمة الله تتجلى فى هذه المعجزة الربانية
*********

قـال عمـر
:
ممنوع أدخل أوضة النوم علشان سارة ويحيى نايمين فيها.. وماما نامت فى الأوضة التانية وحماتي فى المطبخ
طيب أنام فين أنا بقى.. عند البواب؟
من أولها كده يايحيى باشا حنتركن على الرف؟.. ماشى ياعم بس لما تكبر ح أوريك
خلاص حأنام فى الصالون وأمري لله.. بس فى البرد ده ؟! يالا علشان الواحد يقوم عنده كساح ونخلص بقى
بس سارة وحشتنى ويحيى كمان وحشنى طيب أعمل ايه؟
تسحبت لأنام بجوارهما في دفء الحجرة ومشيت على أطراف أصابعي وفتحت الباب بمنتهى الهدوء لأجد سارة حبيبتي نائمة في بحر عميق من شدة الارهاق وبجوارها الباشا الذى احتل مكاني
وجدتها فرصة لأدقق فى ملامحه لأجده ورث عيون سارة الجميلة ولون بشرتها الخمري وأخذ لون شعري الأسود وشكل ذقني.. ولمست بشرته الحريرية وأنا أتمنى أن يكبر فورا لألعب معه وأعرفه أني والده 
وقبّلته بحرص شديد ولكن يبدو أنى أقلقت منامه فاستيقظ يبكي.. وحاولت اسكاته.. لم أعرف طبعا فصحيت سارة مفزوعة واكتشفت جريمتي وصرخت فيّ: حرام عليك ياعمرررررررررررر
.........*********
*********


قـال عمـر
:
لا أدري لماذا تذكرت فيلم الحفيد.. والأب يبكي وهو يشتري لوازم الولادة من مغات ودجاج وخلافه.. وأنا مع حماتي نشتري لوازم البيت والمغات وو و.... مع طبعا اللمز واللمز من حماتي اننا مفروض نكون اشترينا كل الحاجات دى قبل الولادة.. وانا أتحجج بأن سارة ولدت قبل ميعادها وطبعا لم أقل اننا لم نملك ما نشترى به جناح كتكوت
اشترينا كمية من الدجاج تكفى حي شبرا وطن مغات وحلبة وسكر وعسل وأرز ووووووو.... وكدت أبكي أنا الآخر وأترك حماتي وحدها وأتعلل أن عندي مشوار لليونسكو.. لولا اني وجدتها وقت الحساب 
تخرج مبلغا ضخما وتحاسب هي.. رقصت من السعادة وأنا أقطب جبينى وأقول: ليه كده بس يا طنط؟ طيب لو ما كنتيش تحلفي
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
ايه يا جماعة هو أنا وَحش؟ ازاي آكل فرخة كاملة لوحدي؟ وكمان مسلوقة؟ لا بجد حرام
لم تجد توسلاتى صدى أمام روسيا وأمريكا أقصد ماما وحماتي..أخيييرا أجدهم متفقين في شىء منذ زواجي الا وهو ضرورة جعلي كالدرفيل بعد الولادة من كثرة الطعام.. فأجدني في الصباح مضطرة الى شرب كوب كبير جدا من المغات الذى تعلوه طبقات من السمن البلدى والمكسرات والذى يكفى وحده الى جعلى شبعانة لمدة شهر.. ويتبعه كوب كبير من الحلبة بالعسل الأسود 
مش عارفة ليه وكل ما أبدأ بالاعتراض تجتاحني نظرات نارية من الطرفين تجعلنى أبتلع الكوب والملعقة أيضا
والمشكلة اني مطالبة بشرب كميات لا نهائية من المغات والحلبة طوال اليوم.. وعندما أرى الكوب الميمون يتجه نحو فمي يكاد لسان حالى يقول: اشربى يا شابة ماحدش بياكلها بالساهل
ووقت الغداء أجدني مضطرة الى أكل فرخة ضخمة في حجم الديك الرومي وحدي.. لا أعرف لماذا؟ ومثلها فى العشاء
لا أعرف لماذا يظنون ان من تلد لابد أن تتحول الى فيل بزلومة؟.. فينك يا عمر؟
*********.

.يـ تـ بـ ـع
*********

[/frame]

----------


## نانيس

تسلم ايدك يا متيمة على الحلقة الجميلة
في انتظار باقي الحلقات بإذن الله.

----------


## ريـم

فينك يا متيمة ؟ 
اتأخرتي خالص ..
بس جميييلة أوي أوي الحلقة الجديدة ..
يا تري يحيى هيبقى عامل ازاي و هو مراهق زيي كده ؟! 
ههههههههههههه
تحياتي ...

----------


## mohamed salama

تسلم ايدك يامتيمه ومنتظرين المزيد 
وبلاش تغيبى علينا كده

----------


## d_nokia79

تسلم إيدك يا متيمة 
وعودا حميدا لا انقطاع بعده إن شاء الله 
وبلاش تتأخري علينا إحنا متشوقين من غير حاجه

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> تسلم ايدك يا متيمة على الحلقة الجميلة
> في انتظار باقي الحلقات بإذن الله


تسلميلي يا قمر







> فينك يا متيمة ؟ 
> اتأخرتي خالص ..
> بس جميييلة أوي أوي الحلقة الجديدة ..
> يا تري يحيى هيبقى عامل ازاي و هو مراهق زيي كده ؟! 
> ههههههههههههه
> تحياتي



انا هنا اهوه
معلش بس عشان الامتحانات والمذاكره
ان شاء الله يبقى عسول زيك..*






> تسلم ايدك يامتيمه ومنتظرين المزيد 
> وبلاش تغيبى علينا كده




تسلم يا جميل..وان شاء الله مش هتأخر تانى..*






> تسلم إيدك يا متيمة 
> وعودا حميدا لا انقطاع بعده إن شاء الله 
> وبلاش تتأخري علينا إحنا متشوقين من غير حاجه



تسلم
وان شاء الله هبقى انزلهم على طول..*

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]


قـال عمـر
:
سبحان الله.. نفس الهجوم اللي هجم علينا بعد الزفاف هجموا تاني بعد الولادة
الزيارات ليل ونهار بس المرة دي الوضع مختلف ان حماتي هي اللي بتقوم بخدمتهم والنساء يدخلون لسارة فى حجرة النوم وأنا أتدبس مع الرجالة فى الصالون.. ولازم الكل يشرب مغات.. ليه؟.. ولدوا هم كمان؟
بس بصراحة المرة دي فيه نقوط كتير ليحيى .. اكتشفت انه وش الخير علينا.. كفاية انهم وافقوا على موضوع شغلي الجديد في نفس يوم ولادة يحيى
صحيح.. سبحان الله.. عمري ما تخيلت معنى الاية: نحن نرزقهم واياكم.. بالشكل ده.. يعني ربنا قدم رزق الاطفال على رزق الاباء
الحمد لله.. ربنا يخليك لينا يايحيى
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
جايبة الوحاشة دى منين يا سارة؟ -
كلمة سمعتها من كل من زاروني واغتظت لها جدا وكنت أغضب وأكاد أقول محدش يقول على ابني وحش.. ده زى القمر.. عندما غمزت لي أمى ان الكل لازم يقول كده علشان لو البيبي تعب لا قدر الله مانقولش انهم حسدوه.. طيب ما يقولوا انه جميل ويقولوا ما شاء الله
لا والأغرب ان ماما كانت تأمرني أن أتظاهر بالاعياء الشديد واني شفت الأهوال فى الولادة علشان برضه الحسد.. وكنت أرى نظرة نارية منها لو وجدتني ضحكت بصوت عالي او اقترحت الخروج من غرفة النوم للجلوس مع صديقاتي فتعيدني هذه النظرة الى النوم على السرير والتظاهر بالكساح
*********

قـال عمـر
:
آآآآآخ.. نِفسي الضيوف دول يمشوا علشان أنام شوية.. والبيت محتاج فليبينية علشان يرجع لحالته الطبيعية وطبعا علشان حماتي هى اللى ح ترتب البيت ما ينفعش أطنش ولازم أساعدها.. دي مش سارة علشان أسيبها تعمل كل حاجة وأنا سلطان زماني
المشكلة كمان اني بعد حملة الترتيب القاتلة لن أستطيع النوم في غرفة النوم كالمعتاد.. يكفينى سهرة امبارح والحفلة اللي كان نجمها الأوحد الأستاذ يحيى من سيمفونية صراخ متواصل حتى الفجر وعزف منفرد من بكاء سارة لفشلها فى اسكاته.. وكنت أنا المتفرج الوحيد فى هذه الحفلة وحاولت المساعدة ولكني فشلت بالطبع فأخذت البطانية وسلمت أمري لله ونمت فى الصالون
طيب أنا في أجازة حاليا حتى الاسبوع القادم عندما أبدأ العمل فى الشركة الجديدة.. ودول ناس لازم أكون فايق جدا معاهم.. ح أعمل ايه فى الحفلات المسائية للأستاذ؟ ربنا يستر
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
آآآه.. أخيرا الضيوف مشيوا خلاص.. نفسي أنام.. أنا بقيت باعتبر النوم ده حاجة كده زى الحلم العربي
البيه طول النهار نايم وطول الليل صاحي مش فاهمة ليه ؟.. بجد بأبقى خلاص حارمي نفسى من البلكونة علشان ينام وبرضه مفيش فايدة ...
وطبعا عمر مش عارفة أصلا أشوفه من ساعة الولادة.. على طول مطرود من الأودة.. ياربي كل الأمهات بيتعذبوا العذاب ده؟
طيب والأم اللي بتصحى بدري علشان شغلها بتعمل ايه؟
آآآآه.. الحفلة ابتدت.. جاية يا يحيى باشا
............ ..
*********
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
اليوم الأستاذ يحيى كمّل 6 أيام من عمره الميمون.. والله مروا كأنهم 6 سنين
على طوووول صاحية طول الليل وطول النهار.. مش عارفة أعمل ايه حيجيلي انهيار عصبى من قلة النوم وبقيت باتخيل حاجات ماشية على الحيطة وناس بتكلمنى وأنا بارد ردود غريبة
هو ليه كل المواليد بيحبوا يسهروا بالليل؟ ولو تكرّم عليّ ونام بيكون لنصف ساعة ومش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل ويقوم يعبر عن استيائه اننا جبناه الدنيا الوحشة دي
بجد مش لاقية وقت حتى أسرح شعري.. ومش عارفة لما ماما ح تسيبي بعد السبوع حاعمل ايه فى شغل البيت والطبيخ والكوارث اللي ورايا؟
المشكلة انى بآخد وقت طويل جدا لحد ما أعرف الباشا بيعيط ليه؟ بأكون غالبا فى الآخر أنا كمان باعيط معاه
.لكن ماما ما شاء الله أول ما تشوفه بيعيط بتتحول الى أستاذ أطفال فى عين شمس وتقولي: عنده مغص.. عاوز ينام.. عاوز حد يزغزغه.. وعمر التشخيص ما بيطلع غلط
طيب أنا ح أبقى كده امتى؟.. بعد الطفل العاشر ان شاء الله
*********

قـال عمـر
:
البيت مثل خلية النحل.. والدي ووالد سارة راحوا علشان يشتروا حاجات السبوع ويوصوا على العقيقة اللي ح تتدبح بكرة فى سبوع يحيى وطبعا هم عارفين البير وغطاه.. فتعللوا انهم بيعرفوا فى الحاجات دي أكتر مني
آدى الأبهات ولا بلاش
وجلست في انتظارهم حتى عادوا ومعهم صناديق كبيرة مليئة بالحلوى والشيكولاتة وتجمع كل البيت عليهم.. أخواتي وأخوات سارة وماما وحماتي كمان.. وطبعا أول مرة كشاب أحضر عملية تغليف علب السبوع
في لحظات التف الجميع حول السفرة وكل واحد أخذ موقعه حتى سارة استغلت فرصة نوم يحيى وانضمت لفريق العمل الجبار.. وكأنهم جميعا طول عمرهم بيغلفوا علب سبوع فى الموسكى وانا 
الوحيد اللي مش فاهم حاجة
لقيت العلبة بتمر على 7 أشخاص تقريبا حتى تكتمل فالأول يحضر العلبة ويضع بها قطعة شيكولاتة.. والثاني يضع بها البونبوني ثم يسلمها للثالث الذي يغلف الشيكولاته والبونبوني بغلاف دانتيل رقيق ويضعه داخل العلبة.. والرابع يضع لعبة صغيرة
والخامس يغلف كل هذا بغلاف حريري ويربط شريط فضي أو ذهبي.. والسادس والأخير يلصق رباط آخر عليه اسم يحيى وتاريخ ميلاده وآية مكتوب عليها:لم نجعل له من قبل سميا.. اخترناها أنا وسارة تيمنا بيحيى الرسول عليه السلام 
فعلا خرجت علبة السبوع رائعة الجمال ورغم رفضي للفكرة لكونها غير اسلامية وموافقتي فقط كى لا تحزن سارة وكي لا أفسد على الجميع فرحتهم.. فكرت في فكرة أننا نضيف مع اللعبة الصغيرة ورقة صغيرة مطوية بها بعض الأدعية المستحبة وآداب سنن المولود وكيفية شكر الله على نعمة الولد.. ووافقنى الجميع على الفكرة كي نأخذ ثوابا وأيضا يفرح الجميع.. وكلفنا صاحب مطبعة بطبع ورقة الأدعية بحيث تكون صغيرة الحجم كي توضع داخل علبة السبوع وعجبته الفكرة واستأذنا فى نشرها
وبالفعل أضفنا الورقة لعلب السبوع وسبحان الله أعطتها شكلا مميزا عن كل علب السبوع المعروفة.. وكنت واقف أراقب فريق الموسكي وهم يعملون بمهارة حتى أصروا جميعا أن أشاركهم.. وطبعا أفسدت كذا علبة فى الاول بس بعد كده بقيت حريف أنا كمان
*********

قـالت سـارة
:
ماما أخبرتنى أن ليلة السبوع لابد أن تستحم الأم بالماء الساخن وتدلك كل جسدها في وقت طويل جدا كى تخرج من جسدها آثار تعب الولادة وتعود عروسا مرة أخرى ولابد أن تصفف شعرها جيدا وترتدي شيئا جديدا تنام به في هذه الليلة
ضحكت في سري وأنا أسمع التفسير العبقري ورغم انى لا أحب أن أتبع عادات لا أفهمها ولكني كنت سعيدة بكل هذه الطقوس الخاصة وأريد أن أعيش تجربة الأمومة لأول مرة بكل تفاصيلها فكنت أوافق على كل العادات القديمة طالما ليس بها شىء حرام.. فوافقت أمي.. وبالفعل شعرت أني أفضل كثيرا بعد جلسة المساج الاجبارية
وجاء دور يحيى هو الآخر لابد أن يستحم فى هذه الليلة داخل غرفته وكاد قلبي يسقط من الخوف عليه لبرودة الجو.. ولأنه استحم بالفعل فى المستشفى ولكنهم ماما وحماتي اصروا وأحضروا بانيو الاستحمام البلاستيك الخاص به وفرشوه بملابسه كى لايكون باردا عليه وأغلقوا الباب
وما أن خلع كل ملابسه حتى صرخ من البرودة مثل القطة الصغيرة حديثة الولادة التى تصارع الأمواج وتحول لونه للأزرق من شدة البكاء.. وحماتي تضحك وترقيه ببعض الآيات وانا لا اتوقف عن البكاء وعمر دخل الغرفة ليرى عملية التعذيب هو الآخر.. ولم يحتمل لحظات وخرج.. وأنا أتوسل لهم أن يتركوه بلا فائدة
وأخييييييرا انتهى الحمام التعذيبي وأحضروه لي وهو لا يكف عن الصراخ وهدأ ونام فقط بين أحضاني
*********
قـال عمـر
:
هى كل حاجة بتتعمل للأم.. والاب خلاص بيتركن على الرف؟
لازم الواحد يعمل ثورة في البيت ده علشان يرجع سي السيد تاني.. بس ايه ده الواد يحيى لونه فتّح شوية بعد الحمام
كان جميل أوي الجو اللي عملوه ماما وحماتي في أوضة النوم.. فرشوا مفرش سرير جديد وأشعلوا شموع لابد أن تظل مضيئة طول الليل رمز لانارة طريقه ان شاء الله ووضعوا مصحف صغير فوق رأس يحيى وهو نائم.. ووضعوا ورود ونباتات خضراء حول السرير كي تكون حياته كلها خير ورخاء.. وأخيرا أداروا القرآن فى الكاسيت بصوت منخفض جدا ليظل دائرا طول الليل كى تظل كلمات القرآن فى صدره طول العمر
وفى هذا الجو الجميل رأيت أحب شخصين لى فى الوجود سارة وقد أشرق وجهها وأضافت له الأمومة لمحة حنان تمس القلب.. وحبيبي الصغير وهو نائم كالملائكة وقد استرخى جسده بعد الحمام الساخن فنام نوما عميقا ورأيته يبتسم لأول مرة فى أحلامه فزاد جمالا فوق جماله
يارب.. كيف أشكرك على كل هذه النعم؟
*********

..يـ تـ بـ ـع
*********

[/frame]

----------


## Maruko

حلقة حلوة قوي يا متيمة 

ووصف مراسم  تحضير السبوع خلتني احس اننا في سبوع بجد

تحياتى يا جميل

----------


## نانيس

حلقة جميلة يا متيمة ، تسلم ايدك

----------


## d_nokia79

يا رب كيف نشكر متيمة على القصة الجميلة دي ؟ 

مش عارفين نقولك إيه يا متيمة ونشكرك إزاي لأن في أوقات اللسان بعجز عن الشكر ، إنت بجد بتعيشينا في جو جميل جدا من الرومانسية وبتحسسينا بمعاني رائعة لمواقف ممكن تعدي علينا من غير منحس بمعانيها من شدة إنشغالنا بمشاكل الحياه أو تعبنا وارهاقنا ،

بارك الله فيكي وليكي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد الفارس

[frame="10 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا انا باسجل اعجابى للمرة الالف بموضوعك الجميل يامتيمة
اللى انا حريص ومتهيألى كل اعضاء المنتدى حريصين انهم يتابعوه
وبالمناسبة دى انا باطلب من المشرف على قاعة فك التكشيرة متهيالى هو مستر فيرس انه الموضوع يرجع يتثبت تانى
لانه يعتبر قصة واقعية ومفيدة لينا كلنا
ملحوظة ومحدش يزعل ( مش معقولة موضوع عليه 16 رد او 21 رد -  يتثبت  وموضوع زى ده عليه اكثر من 385 رد وما يكونش متثبت -  واوعوا حد يزعل منى )
شكرا واسف للاطالة
وياريت يا جماعة تشوفلنا حل لان المنتدى تقيل اوى فى التحميل مش عارف ليه وده سبب قلة دخولى المنتدى

والسلام عليكم[/frame]

----------


## همس العيون

السلام عليكم
اول حاجة ميرسي اوي يا متيمة بجد مسلسل تحفة ومفيد جدا والمشكلة اني ما بطلتيش ضحك على وصف السبوع والغلب اللي مروا بيه علشان انا لسه جاية اميارح من سبوع بنت اخويا ربنا يحميها يا رب. ومريت معاهم بنفس الغلب ده. بجد حلقات واقعية اوي مش عارفة اشكرك عليها ازاي
ملحوظة    ربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات ويفتح لكل مؤمن ابواب الخير ويسرله اموره 

في انتظار الباقي يا عسل اختك همس العيون

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]
(السبوع)

استيقظت فى الصباح انا وسارة لأول مرة بدون الحفلة المسائية للأستاذ يحيى واضح ان مفعول الحمام والقرآن طول الليل جبار معاه ....الحمد لله أول ليلة سارة تنام من غير قلق واستيقظت مش مصدقة نفسها انها نامت مرة واحدة زى الناس الطبيعية وهمست لها :

-صباح الخير يا حبيبتى نمتى كويس ؟

-فردت على همسا هى الأخرى خشية ايقاظه : ياااااااااااه ده انا مش مصدقة نفسى انى نمت كل ده من غير ما يحيى يصحى .....

-ربنا يخليه ليكى يا حبيبتى يالا لبسيه حاجة ثقيلة علشان آخده معايا ...
-فردت سارة برعب : على فين ؟

-يووووووووووه يا سارة هو احنا ح نتكلم فى الموضوع ده تانى ؟ انتى عارفة على فين 

-فردت بفزع : لا أرجوك يا عمر بلاش النهاردة استنى شوية لحد ما يكبر ...

-فرددت عليها بعطف : بصى يا سارة ياحبيبتى السنة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ان المولود فى اليوم السابع بيحلق شعره كله والاب يتصدق بوزن الشعر وزن مساوى من الفضة وكمان ان يتعمل عملية ختان للمولود فى اليوم السابع زى ما الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عمل للحسن والحسين ....عاوزانا نخالف السنة ليه ؟

-فردت بتضرع وكادت تقبل يدى : مش ح أخالفها ولا حاجة بس احسب وزن الشعر يكون كام واتبرع بأكتر منه وبلاش تحلق له وأجل موضوع الختان شوية لحد ما يكبر أرجوك يا عمر علشان خاطرى 

-فرق قلبى لرعبها على وليدها ورددت بحنان: ما تخافيش يا حبيبتى مش ممكن فيه حاجة فى الدين بتؤذى الوليد ويعنى هو مش ابنى ما هو أنا كمان خايف عليه 

-فبكت بالفعل وهى تخبرنى من بين دموعها : لا ياسيدى انت ما تعبتش فيه زيي ولا شفت الموت فى ولادته وانت خسران ايه يعنى ؟

-فضممتها الى وقلت لها : احنا اتفقنا اننا ح نربيه تربيه اسلامية من اول يوم فى عمره حترجعى فى كلامك ولا ايه ؟
-............ ......... ...

ماما وحماتى مشغولين بتوزيع لحم العقيقة التى ذبحها بابا فى الصباح على الفقراء والبيت كله فى حركة دائمة وأعلنوا حالة الطوارىء فى المطبخ لأعداد وليمة السبوع وطهى بقية العقيقة وبقية أخواتى وأخوة عمر يعلقون الزينات ويرتبون الشموع استعدادا للمساء عندما يأتى كل الأهل والاصحاب .......

وأنا غائبة عن كل هذا وأكاد أرى أشباحا وقلبى وعقلى مع ابنى وهم يقطعون جزءا من جسده آآآآآآآآآه كلما أتذكر هذا لا أتوقف عن البكاء .....وكل دقيقة أتصل بعمر على الموبيل حتى مل منى وأغلقه نهائيا ...وأخيييرا جاء هو ووالده ومعهم يحيى وللغرابة وجدته نائم وأخبرنى أن الطبيب أعطاه مسكن وسينام فترة وأن الموضوع تم بسهولة وفى دقائق.......

.......كدت أقتل عمر وهو يتكلم بهذه البساطة ....صحيح الرجالة قلبهم حجر !! وحضنت يحيى بقوة لأعوضه قسوة أبيه !! وخلعت عنه الكاب لاجده أصبح شبه ابراهيم نصر !! حلقوا له شعره بالموس وأصبحت رأسه ما شاء الله زلطة ............وقبل أن أصرخ فى عمر وجدته هرب من أمامى !!

أخذته الى حجرة النوم وأخذت أبكى بلا توقف ......آه لو أعلم أن الأمومة متعبة بهذا الشكل لما كنت تزوجت من الأصل ......وأفقت على يد عمر تربت على كتفى فدفعته بقوة وعلا صوتى وأنا أصرخ فيه :
-انت بجد قلبك حجر ولا يمكن ح أسيبه معاك تانى أبدا أبدا

-فرد بهدوء وكأنه يكلم مجنونة : خلاص أوعدك المرة الجاية مش ح أوديه لأبو رجل مسلوخة تانى ...مش تعقلى كده ياسارة ؟ ماالولد كويس الحمد لله 

-فرددت بعصبية : استنى لما يصحى وشوف ح يعمل فى ايه .....حرام عليك والله

-فرد بحنان : خلاص يا ستى لما يصحى أنا اللى ح أسكته اتفقنا ؟ وبعدين مش تشوفى أحنا جبنالك ايه أنا ويحيى بمناسبة الولادة والسبوع ؟

-فرددت بعناد : مش عاوزة منك حاجة .......

-فلم يرد على وأخرج كارت صغير مكتوب عليه بخطه (أنا بحبك ياماما الامضاء يحيى ....)

-فلم أتمالك نفسى وابتسمت وأحسست أن أبنى كبر فعلا وهو اللى كتب بخطه ولم أنتظر حتى فاجأنى عمر بعلبة أنيقة أخرج منها خاتم رائع به فراشات كثيرة شبيه بالخاتم الذى أهداه لى فى قراءة الفاتحة .....ياللرقة ....وخجلت من نفسى من عصبيتى ورددت بصوت هامس :
-ربنا يخليكوا لى يارب ............ ......... ....

جلس جميع رجال العائلتين فى الصالون بعد الغداء الدسم والتهام العقيقة ساكنين خاشعين فى استماعهم الى صوت المقرىء الذى أتيت به ليتلو آيات الله بعد العصر والكل تعجب من الفكرة ....سبحان الله لماذا القرآن لدينا والمقرئين مرتبط فقط بالموت والمآتم ؟ ألا نتذكر الله الا فى الحزن ؟! ورغم استغراب الكل الا اننى وجدت الجميع سعداء ومنتشيين من حلاوة صوت الشيخ وأثنوا على فى الفكرة .......

وقطع سكون البيت صوت يحيى وهو يصرخ بشدة لم أسمعها منه من قبل فاستأذنت وجريت له فوجدته يبكى حتى تحول وجهه للون الأزرق وسارة حالتها لا توصف فأحسست بالذنب الشديد ولكنى تمالكت نفسى وأخذته منها وأعطيته نقط الدواء المسكن وأخذت أهدهده وأقرأ له القرآن فى أذنه حتى نام أخيرا ........

بدأ الناس والأصحاب يتوافدون وأنا عيناى متورمتان من البكاء ونهرتنى ماما عندما رأتنى فى هذا الشكل وجعلتنى أبدل ملابسى بالأمر ......وجاءت حماتى واختارت لى طاقم سواريه لا أرتديه الا فى المناسبات وهمست فى أذنى أن الناس لابد أن ترانى عروس اليوم ..........

ودقائق قليلة وأصبح البيت يعج بالناس لا أعرف من دعى كل هؤلاء ؟!! وخفت على يحيى من هجوم الجميع عليه وأخذته فى حضنى لا أفارقه وأنا أقرأ المعوذتين باستمرار .....وانطلق صوت الاطفال يغنون أغانى السبوع الجميلة وأضفوا بهجة على البيت وشعرت انى فى فرح حقيقى ........

ولحظات وانطفأت الأنوار وأمسك الجميع الشموع كبارا وصغارا وأخذوا يغنون ( حلقاتك برجالاتك )وأمى تنثر الملح فوق رؤس الجميع ومعه السبع حبات والتى علمت انها عادة قديمة أعتقد فرعونية وهى مكونة من القمح والذرة والحلبة ووووو وكل واحد من هذه الحبوب يرمز لشىء يتمنون أن يكون فى حياة المولود مثل الخير والرخاء ووو......
وهددتنى ماما أن لابد أن تظل هذه الحبوب مع الملح فى أرض الشقة وأمام المنزل أطول فترة ممكنة ولو كنستها احتمال تبلغ عنى البوليس !!

ياااخبر أبيض ايه الفزع ده ؟!! ماما بتدق الهون فى ودان يحيى بكل قوة علشان لما يكبر ما يخافش من الأصوات العالية بس أنا اعتقد أنه بعد الدق ده مش ح يسمع لا عالية ولا واطية !!! لا وكمان حطينه فى غربال وبيهزوه مع مجموعة من النصائح اللى تودى فى داهية ( اسمع كلام أمك .....اسمع كلام جدتك –طبعا- ما تسمعش كلام أبوك !!) ح يفسدوا أخلاق الولد من دلوقتى !!!

وجاء وقت البخور وامتلأت الشقة برائحته الزكية وجعلونى أمر من فوقه وأنا أحمل يحيى 7 مرات وعمر لا يتوقف عن التقاط الصور لنا وكأننا فى فيلم سينمائى .....بس بجد رغم ان كل العادات دى مش اسلامية لكن لا يوجد بها مايضر بل أعطتنا بهجة وذكرى لن تنسى ......

وأخذت ماما يحيى وأخذت تلف به كل حجرات الشقة وكأنها تريه بيته ....وصرخت عندما وجدتها تخرج به الى البلكونة فى هذا البرد الرهيب .....ولكنها أصرت ووجدت كل الجيران واقفين فى البلكونات وكأنهم يعلمون أن ماما لازم ح تطلع البلكونة ....ياربى كل الامهات شبه بعض !!!

ولم يكتفوا بالبلكونة ولكنهم خرجوا به الى خارج الشقة ووراءهم طابور الاطفال بالشموع ونزلوا به عدة طوابق وكل شقة يصلون اليها تستقبلهم الامهات برش الملح والزغاريد أيضا .....وأخذ الجميع يأخذون علب السبوع ويعطوننا الهدايا وأغلبها والحمد لله مبالغ مالية .......ولم أعد أعرف أين يحيى فى هذا المولد ..وأخذت أبحث عنه فى كل مكان ..حتى وجدت يد تمتد فى الزحام لتحتضن يدى ووجدته عمر يقول لى : (الف مبروك يا عروسة !!!!!) [/frame]

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ميرسي جدا يا جماعه والله على اهتمامكوا وذوقكوا الرقيق ده

واسفه على تاخيرى المره دى بس بجد كنت ولسه لحد لوقتى تعبانه شويه
ادعولى بس بالشفاء

----------


## نانيس

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف سلامة عليكِ يا متيمة ، شفاكِ الله وعافاكِ
خالص تحياتي لكِ.

----------


## d_nokia79

أولا ألف سلامة ليكي يا متيمة وربنا يتم شفاكي على خير إن شاء الله
ثانية الحلقة دي ممتازة بجد، 
و ربنا يرزق الجميع بالزرية الصالحة إن شاء الله

----------


## افنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اااااااالف سلامة عليكى متيمه وخلى بالك من نفسك احنا بنستناكى على طول

الحلقات جميلة جدا جدا جدا و الف مبروك لساره وعمر ويحيى 

ربنا يرزق كل المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة ,و يتبعوا التربية الاسلامية حتى ترتقى الامة باذن الله

                          قولوا                            _              آمين_


***********الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك*********

 :Heart15:

----------


## خالد الفارس

فى البداية الف سلامة عليكى يا متيمة

اوعى تتاخرى علينا تانى
 طمنينا عليكى ويللا بسرعة هاتيلنا باقى الحلقات

----------


## redag

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

[frame="7 80"]
قـالت سـارة
:
مرت ثلاث أسابيع على ولادتى يحيى.. زاد وزنه قليلا واستدار 

وجهه وظهرت ملامحه أكثر.. عمر يصر انه شبهه وأنا أحلف أنه 

شبهى أنا !! وأصبح يعرف صوتى وعندما أناديه أو أتحدث بصوت 

مرتفع بجواره ينصت ويتوقف عن البكاء.. وماما بتقول لى انه 

بيعرف رائحة أمه من يوم الولادة.. سبحان الله
وطبعا لا علاقة له بعمر أبدا لأنه حتى الآن يعجز عن حمله بصورة 

صحيحة ويكتفى بملاعبته وهو على كتفى لدقائق قصيرة.. وده لأن 

أنا نفسى باشوفه طول اليوم لساعات قليلة علشان الشغل الجديد 

وأحيانا يأتى ولا نراه
انا سعيدة جدا بيحيى وأشعر انه أعطى حياتى طعما جديدا 

وأستعجب كيف كنت أعيش بدونه.. لكن فى نفس الوقت أشعر 

بشعور رهيب من الحزن والاكتئاب والرغبة الدائمة فى البكاء لأقل 

الأسباب وأحيانا بدون أسباب
لا أعرف سبب رغبتى الجديدة فى تذكر كل الأحداث الحزينة التى 

مرت عليّ وتخيل ما يمكن أن يحدث من سوء لي وليحيى ولعمر.. 

وعندما يتعطف عليّ يحيى باشا ويسيبنى أنام أحلم أحلام سيئة جدا 

بأنى دائما بأفقد يحيى و..و..و
أحيانا أرفع سماعة التليفون كى لا يكلمنى أحد على الاطلاق حتى 

ماما.. حتى الاكل بآكل غصب عنى ولا اشعر بمذاق اى شىء ولا 

رغبة عندى أن استمع الى عمر وهو يحكى لى كل يوم عن عالمه 

الجديد بمنتهى الحماس وأنا أسمعه وكأنى من عالم آخر
*******
قـال عمـر
:
ياخبببببببر !!! ده الواحد كان مدفون فى شركتى القديمة.. ده انا 

كنت بامثل انى باشتغل مهندس والظاهر انى كنت شيخ غفر
الشركة الأجنبية الجديدة شغلها من نار.. مفيش دقيقة دلع ولا رغي 

فى التليفون ولا شرب شاي وسندويتشين فول.. ولا مجال للخطأ او 

التهاون لأنهم يطبقون فى العمل نظام الأفضلية فقط ولو تهاون أحد 

لا مكان له ويستبدل بمهندس غيره فى يومين على الأكثر
مواعيد تسليم المشاريع لا يمكن التأخير فيها الا لو مت مثلا.. 

والأكثر انك فقط لا تؤدى العمل المطلوب منك فقط ولكن طول الوقت 

مطلوب منك أن تطور نفسك وتطور الشركة بأفكار ومشاريع جديدة 

تساعد على تقدم سير العمل وتطور الأداء.. وهذه الافكار يؤخذ 

عليها نقاط توضع فى ملف كل مهندس وعلى أساسها تتم ترقيته 

على قدر عمله.. وليس عن طريق الاقدمية أو عن طريقنا المفضل 

أن من ينقل كل أخبار الموظفين ويكون جاسوس عليهم يكون هو 

حبيب المدير وأهم موظف فى الشركة حتى لو كان لم يدخل حتى 

محو الأمية
*******

قـالت سـارة
:
ماما قالتلي ان الغم اللي أنا معيّشة نفسى فيه سببه اكتئاب ما بعد 

الولادة وده بيحصل لأمهات كتير.. استغربت جوايا وقلت ليه ربنا 

يدينا نعمة زى الامومة ونكتئب؟
حاولت أقرا فى الموضوع ده ودخلت على الانترنت لقيت انه 

بيحصل من اضطراب الهرمونات بعد الولادة لأنها بتهبط فجأة بعد 

ما كانت مستقرة طول شهور الحمل
واترعبت لما لقيت حالات فى اوروبا وأمريكا دخلوا حالة مرضية 

من الاكتئاب وقتلوا أولادهم ومنهم انتحروا.. أعوذ بالله ربنا يستر
لا.. لازم أحاول أخرج من الحالة دى قبل ما اتجنن
ح أحاول اسمع قرآن مادمت مش قادرة أقراه.. أحاول أقرا الجرايد 

تانى او أروح للكوافيرة اللى نسيت عنوانها فين.. بس والله غصب 

عنى كل ما باشوف شكلى فى المراية وان وزنى زاد شوية بأعيط 

ولما بأحس انى معزولة عن العالم وكل حياتى داخل الكوافيل 

والرضعات والبكاء المستمر باكتئب
ولا شعوريا باحس ان عمر هو السبب فى كل اللى حصلّي.. فبابعد 

عنه أكتر وأكتر
هو كمان مشغول جدا فى شغله ولا يفكر ان يشاركنى فى تربية 

يحيى.. حتى ان ساب اوضة النوم وأصبح ينام لوحده فى الغرفة 

الصغيرة طبعا من كونشرتو آخر الليل للباشا يحيى
وعندما أغضب وأطالبه الا يتركنى وحيدة يتعلل بأنه لازم ينام 

كويس علشان يعرف يشتغل الصبح لأن الناس دى ما بتهزرش
طيب وانا أعمل ايه؟ هو ابنى لوحدى؟
ده غير انى أصلا مش بانام طول الليل والصبح مطلوب منى انى 

اراعى البيت وانضف وأطبخ.. غير المعارك اليومية ليحيى والتى لا 

تجعلنى أجد وقت لانجاز كل الكوارث اللى ورايا دى
بجد حاسة ان انا وعمر بعدنا عن بعض كل واحد فى أوضة وبينام 

بدرى لأنه بيرجع متأخر من الشغل الجديد وأنا أفضل وحيدة.. 

ومش عاوزنى بعد ده كله أكتئب؟
*******

قـال عمـر
:
خلاص الظاهر شهر العسل خلص خلاص وحيبتدى الجواز الاصلي
مش عارف أتكلم مع سارة ولا نقعد مع بعض زى زمان.. ياامّا 

نايمة لأنها سهرانة طول الليل مع يحيى يااما بتجرى تحضر له 

رضعاته او بتغيّرله.. يااما مكتئبة ومش عاوزة تتكلم خالص
انا بجد مش عارف أعمل ايه؟ ومش عارف أساعدها ازاى يعنى 

اسيب شغلى وأقعد أرضع يحيى؟
بجد سعيد جدا بأنى بقيت أب ولو خيرونى بين كنوز الدنيا وبين 

يحيى أختار ابنى طبعا.. بس حاسس انى خلاص بقيت فى المرتبة 

التانية عند سارة.. والله وارتكنت على الرف يا عم عمر
*******
*******
قـالت سـارة
:
النهاردة يحيى باشا كمل شهرين بالتمام والكمال.. خلاص بقى 

راجل قد الدنيا ومحدش عارف يكلمه.. بقى بيضحك لما ألاعبه بجد 

بجد ابتسامته لايمكن توصف بتمسح عنى اى تعب او ألم
والظاهر هو عارف كده.. بيعمل كل كارثة والتانية وبعدين يبتسم لى 

كأنه بيدينى رشوة
آآآآه واضح ان جينات الرجولة بتتخلق من بدري اوي
لا وواضح انه ح يبقى شقى جدا.. عاوز يرفع دماغه على طول 

علشان يعرف ايه اللى بيحصل فى الدنيا من وراه.. ولا يقبل أى 

تأخير فى طلبات سيادته ولو لدقيقة واحدة بيكون كل الشارع سمع 

صوتنا
بس بجد كل يوم باسأل نفسى ازاى كنت عايشة فى الدنيا من 

غيره؟؟.. صحيح انى نسيت النوم والراحة والخصوصية بس 

سبحان الله ربنا بيعوض كل ده بكنز خاص اسمه الأمومة
*******

قـال عمـر
:
المدير عاوز تصميم المشروع الجديد جاهز فى أقل من شهر حتى 

لو اضطريت انى أبات فى الشركة انا وزمايلى.. مش مشكلة المهم 

يتسلم فى ميعاده بالثانية.. أمال ليه احنا فى شركاتنا العربية كل 

حاجة ماشية بالبركة؟ وعادى جدا اننا نسمع عن مستشفى مثلا 

بيتبنى فى عشرة وعشرين سنة كمان؟.. طبعا كل ده مش وقت 

للبناء بس بيشتغلوا يوم ويريحوا شهر
فعلا مش قادر على ضغط الشغل حاسس انى مطحون وكل حاجة 

عندى بالدقيقة والثانية.. وانا كمان فى مرحلة اثبات الذات فى 

الشركة وغير مسموح لى بأى خطأ أو تهاون 
وللأسف جو البيت لم يعد مشجع زى زمان.. سارة طول الوقت 

عينيها بتتهمنى بالتقصير ناحيتها وناحية يحيى.. رغم انها لم 

تصرح بده بس أنا باحس بيها.. لكن أعمل ايه بارجع البيت باكمل 

شغل على الكومبيوتر والانترنت وبالعافية بانام كام ساعة
مفروض انى أسيب ده كله وأسيب الدوامة دى وأسألها يحيى رضع 

كام مرة النهاردة ؟.. ستات رااااايقة
*******

قـالت سـارة
:
اجازتى من شغلى انتهت وكان لازم أرجع والا يستغنوا عن خدماتى 

ويجيبوا حد تانى.. وكان قرار صعب جدا انى أرجع ولا أقعد فى 

البيت وخلاص.. كنت محتارة جدا فى القرار والكل كان رأيه انى 

أتفرغ لتربية يحيى وخلاص وأولهم عمر طبعا
وأنا كنت حاسة انها حاجة صعبة جدا.. انى مش لاقية وقت أخرج 

ولا أنام زى البنى آدمين الطبيعيين لا وكمان أصحى بدرى 

واشتغل.. وساعدت حالة الاكتئاب اللى كانت عندى - واللى الحمد لله 

انتهت بمرور الوقت وبتقربى الى الله - ساعدت كمان انى ما 

يكونش عندى قدرة انى اعمل اى حاجة تانية
لكن بمرور الوقت أصبحت أفضل فى رعاية يحيى وبقيت باعرف 

هو بيبكى ليه وحاولت أنظم مواعيد رضعاته.. فحسيت انى لازم 

أرجع أشتغل تانى وخصوصا انى لا يمكن ح ألاقى وظيفة انى 

أشتغل من البيت تانى.. فصليت صلاة الاستخارة وحسيت ان ده 

مستقبلى حتى لو كان بسيط بس انا مش عاوزة أكون زوجة و أم 

بس.. لأ لازم أكون قبل دول.. سارة
لازم أحافظ على شخصيتى وما أسيبهاش تدوب فى دوامة البيت 

والأطفال.. حتى لو تعبت شوية لكن أكيد ح أتعود.. ولو ما تعبتش 

دلوقتى فى شبابى ح اتعب امتى؟
لكن الايام الاولى كانت انتحار بجد.. طول الليل سهرانة مع يحيى 

وبينام بعد الفجر.. يادوب أصلى وأنام ساعتين واصحى أقعد على 

الكومبيوتر وأبدأ فى ارسال الايميلات والرد على العملاء.. بس 

طبعا بامووووت من التعب وأحيانا كنت بانام وأنا قاعدة وأصحى 

مفزوعة من صوت التنبية فى الرسايل اللى بتوصل كل ثانية
وأفضل أشرب شاى وقهوة لحد ما أفوق وفى خلال كل ده أرتب 

البيت بسرعة.. ويحيى معايا طبعا باعمل له كل طلباته بدون 

توقف.. لحد ما ينتهى العمل الساعة 3 وبأكون خلصت الغداء 

وبأحاول أنيّم يحيى وأنام جنبه ولو ساعة او ساعتين وبعدها 

أصحى أستعد لحضور عمر الساعة ستة
آآآآآآآآآه يارب ساعدني

*******
يـ تـ بـ ـع..
*******[/frame]

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

الله يسلمكوا يا جماعه
وميرسي ربنا يخليكوا عل سؤالكوا واهتمامكوا بيا والله

----------


## d_nokia79

ألف حمد الله على السلامة يا متيمة ، إن شاء الله تكوني أحسن دلوقتي 
حلقات جميلة بجد عيشتنا في جو جميل وشوقتنا للزواج ودخول قفص الزوجية ،
الحياة فعلا بتبقى جميلة لما الزوجين يتعبوا في بداية حياتهم ويبنوا بيتهم واحده واحده وكل واحد يضحي علشان يسعد ويريح التاني بتبقى الحياة جميلة جدا وكل لحظة فيها برغم تعبها ذكرى حلوة تدوم للأبد .
بس أنا زعلان من سارة قوي عشان بتقول " انا مش عاوزة أكون زوجة و أم بس.. لأ لازم أكون قبل دول.. سارة لازم أحافظ على شخصيتى وما أسيبهاش تدوب فى دوامة البيت والأطفال.. " 
بقى بعد الرقة و الإخلاص والتضحية اللي شفناها منك لعمر ويحي واللي بتعبر عن شخصة سارة الزوجة والأم  اللي ربنا أكرمها بزوج يحبها وبيحارب عشان يسعدها وإبن زي العسل يناكف فيها ويكون ليها في المستقبل إن شاء الله سند وعون ، تقولي عاوزة أحافظ على شخصيتي أمال عمر ويحي إيه مش دول شخصيتك وكيانك اللي مفروض تلاقي نفسك فيهم ونجاحك لما ينجحوا ويكبروا ، 
ياريت يا سارة تدنك مثل وقدوة لكل البنات والزوجات لأن الزوجة عليها 80 % من نجاح الزوج والأولاد .
وآسف يا سارة لو كان كلامي زعلك بس ده من حبي لأسرتكم الصغيرة وخوفي عليها 

وآسف يا جماعة على الإطالة 
وربنا يخليكي لينا يا متيمة الرحمن  ويا ريت ما تتأخريش علينا

----------


## حــوده

والله انك مبدعه وكاتب القصه مبدع 

على فكره انا سجلت فى المنتدى مخصوص علشان اشكرك على اروع قصه قرأتها فى حياتى فلك الشكر كل الشكر وتسلم ايدك 


حــوده

----------


## خالد الفارس

يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  يارب  
الموضع يرجع يتثبت تانى يا متيمة
وحمد لله على سلامتك تانى

----------


## خالد الفارس

رحتى فين يا متيمة

----------


## سونيتا

سلام عليكم
ازيكم عاملــ ايــــــــــــــــن ـــ هـ
بجد واحشيني موت والله 
شكرا ليكي وعلى مجهود الرائع يا متيمة الرحمن

الرواية دي انا اريتها من موقع تاني  وخلصتها بس كانت بعد الجواز يعني القسم بتاع فترة الخطوبة مكنش موجود والكاتب هوّ هوّ لأن القسم اللي بعد الجواز كان فيه نفس الكلام ..بس...كنت عاوزة اسألك : 
يعني الكاتب نفسه هو كمان اللي كتب الأحداث اللي بفترة الخطوبة ولا لأ؟

----------


## d_nokia79

سلام الله عليكم وبركاته أصدقاء المنتدي 

وسلام مخصوص ليكي يا متيمة الرحمن ، ونتمنى تكوني بخير وياريت تطمنينا عليكي 

وأنا بضم صوتي للصديق خالد الفارس وبطلب تثبيت الموضوع تاني

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ألف سلامة عليكي
وحشتوني والله .. يارب تكونوا بخير جميعكم
انتم لسه مخلصتوش اليوميات دي يا متيمة؟  :: 
هههههههه متهيألي الكاتبة معذبتش القراء بالشكل ده يا متيمة ^_^
أنا قريت كل اللي فاتني ومنتظر الجديد
في حفظ الله يا جماعة

----------


## جانسيت

*حمد الله  على سلامتك متيمة الرحمن

بجد بجد حقيقي ..... يوميات هايلة و مالهاش حل !!!

و طبعا ً انت عارفة و مش محتاجة ان حد يقول لك موضوعك هايل و رائع ...

كفاية بس تشوفي كم اللي متابعين لليوميات دي و انت تعرفي قيمة الموضوع اللي قدمتيه هنا في المنتدى

هههههههههه .... لدرجة إني حاسه ان سارة و عمر دول من الأسرة بجد .. و يهمني أعرف أخبارهم أول بأول من خلال اليوميات اللي بتعرضيها

يلا بقى عشان مستنية هيحصل ايه بعد كده ؟؟

ما تتأخريش*

----------


## د.نفرتيتى

السلام عليكم
انا عايزه اقولك ان اليوميات دي احسن قصه قريتها ف حياتى واول ما الكتاب ينزل انا اول واحده هشتريه والكاتبه تستحق جايزه فعلا اسلوبها جميل وشيق وواقعى 
متشكرين اوي يا متيمه ع القصة الجميله دي وعايزين الباقي لحد ما يجوزو يحيي

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا مش لدرجة لما يحيي يتجوز
النهاية قربت خلاص
أنا قريتها وعرفت ختامها في منتدي تاني لأني مستحملتش التجويع اللي بتعملهولنا متيمة ده  :Girl (16):  
النهاية هتكون جميلة والمعركة بين الستات اللي هتبقي قبلها أجمل ^_^
يالله يا متيمة .. أنا حاسس الناس بتبقي مستنية الحلقات ازاي .. خلصهالهم بدل ما أحطهالهم أنا  :Girl (10):  
اوعي تزعلي أنا بضحك معاكي  :Girl (12):

----------


## mar.200

بجد بجد يا متيمه الموضوع روعه 
وساره وعمر دول لذاذ قوى
والى أحلى من كده ان الموضوع واقعى
وعلى فكره أنا قرأت الموضوع كله
وكمان بعته لأصحابى
وشكرا ليكى قوى يامتيمه
وياريت تنزلى باقى الحلقات بسرعه
قوليلى النتجه ظهرت ولا لسه
وألف حمدالله على السلامه
وخدى بالك من نفسك

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،، والحمد لله رب العالمين ،، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ،، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعد ،،
اولا ألف سلامة عليكى يا متبمة لانى كنت مشغووول الفترة اللى فاتت ولما جيت وقريت المكتوب عرفت انك كنتى تعبانة فألف سلامة عليكى ::'(:  
ثانيا حمدا لله  على السلامة يا متيمة علشان لما كملت قراية الموضوع عرفت انك رجعتى بالسلامة والحمد لله :hey:  

قريت الحلقة وربنا يبارك فيكى وفى الموضوع ويرجع يتثبت تانى لانه يستحق ..
فى انتظااااااار الباقى ::uff::

----------


## خالد الفارس

ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامة يا متيمة

----------


## معاذ رياض

خبر طازج جدا : تم يوم الأربعاء الماضي الاتفاق مع احدى دور النشر (مش حاقول اسمها علشان ما حدش يقول انها دعاية) على نشر يوميات اتنين مخطوبين في كتاب سيصدر قريبا ..

سنوافيكم بالمزيد عندما يصدر الكتاب إن شاء الله ..

----------


## بوكا بوكا

يامتيمة انتي فيييييييين؟ عايزة اعرف النهاية، ياجماعة لو حد يعرف ينزلهالنا او عشان متيمة ماتزعلش لما ترجع حد يقولي علي مكان اكملها منه بليييييييييييييييييييييييز . مش هاقدر استني الكتاب

----------


## oshena

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع يا متيمه ويا ريت تجيبى بقيت الحلقات بسرعه

----------


## فينوس

بجد ما شاء اللة عليكى
جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وطريقتك فى السرد رائعة

----------


## معاذ رياض

خبر من مجلة بص وطل :

http://boswtol.com/aldiwan/nkasakees_160_06.html



تم الاتفاق بين الكاتبة "هبة عبد العاطي" والأستاذ "يحيى هاشم" مدير دار (اكتب) للنشر والتوزيع على إصدار كتاب "يوميات اتنين مخطوبين". ويضم الحلقات المسلسلة التي كانت تنشرها الزميلة "هبة" في مجلة (بص وطل) في باب يوميات شابة جدا. اليوميات حققت نجاحا كبيرا عندما نشرت في المجلة وتم اقتباسها ونقلها في منتديات ومواقع أخرى على الإنترنت، معظمها لم يذكر المصدر الأصلى أو حتى اسم المؤلفة.

دور اليوميات حول "عمر" و"سارة" وهما يمران بمرحلة الخطوبة بكل ما فيها من أحداث تصوغها الكاتبة بأسلوبها الساخر.

ودار (اكتب) دار نشر حديثة لم تكمل عامها الأول بعد، إلا أنها استطاعت أن تصدر أكثر من عشرين كتابا معظمها لكتاب شباب. ومن أبرز إصدارتها دوواين للشعراء "نزار شهاب الدين"، و"عادل محمد"، و"سالم الشهباني"، و"أيمن مسعود"، و"محمد عز الدين". بالإضافة إلى عدد من المجموعات القصصية والروايات. ومن المتوقع أن يصدر كتاب "يوميات اتنين مخطوبين" في معرض الكتاب القادم.

----------


## mohamed salama

وانا منتظر معر ض الكتاب اللى هيصدر فيه الكتاب بفارغ الصبر

----------


## خالد الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا بقالى كتيراوى ما دخلتش المنتدى
وعلى فكره ده بسبب ان المنتدى تقيل جدا فى التحميل
ياريت حد يشوفلنا حل - ويرجع المنتدى تانى اجمل واحسن منتدى عربى
ياريت يا جماعة حد يهتم
وياريت تطمنونا على متيمة هى بقالها كتير ما كتبتش

----------


## شعلة امل

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع وقوي
ارجو ان لا تتاخري علينا ببقية الحلقات نحن بالانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


المهم بتزوجووووووووووووو 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبك خيال

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخباركم ايه جميعا

يا رب تكونو في اتم صحه وعافيه

بالنسبه لباقي الحلقات
انا ممكن اكلمها لكم

عندي الاجزاء كامله

لو تحبو 
ولو دا موش يزعل متيمه 

ممكن اكملها لكم 

قرروا وشوفو اللي تحبوه انا حاضره

في امان الله

*

----------


## معاذ رياض

صدر الكتاب أخيرا ، وها هو غلافه :



يمكنكم شراؤه من دار اكتب في معرض الكتاب ..

ولمن لا يعرف ، فإن مدير دار اكتب هو العزيز يحيي هاشم ، وهو عضو في منتدى أبناء مصر ..

فمن كان لديه أي تساؤل يمكن أن يرسل له رسالة خاصة عبر المنتدى ..

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/member.php?u=21688

----------


## crazynut

هو ايه ده حرام عليكم انا بقالي6ساعات و نص بقرا متواصل
بالله اي حد يكمل متحرقوش دمي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

السلام عليكم  :l2: .....................
نظرا لإقبال الجماهير علي قراءة هذه اليوميات العزيزة علي قلبي شخصيا 
ونظرا لغياب اختنا متيمة الرحمن عن المنتدي اعادها الله إلينا في القريب العاجل بإذن الله
فأسمحولي اكمل اليوميات إلي حين عودة اختنا العزيزة وارجو ان لا يعتبر البعض تصرفي هذا تطفل
ولكن احاول ان اكمل ما بدأته اختي متيمة الرحمن  وجزاكم الله خيرا

عمر

سارة..اصحى انتى نايمة على الكنبة ؟!!:

سارة

ايه ده ايه ده ؟ انت جيت يا عمر امتى ؟ احنا الصبح ولا بالليل 
عمر
الساعة 7 بالليل ياسارة ..قومى يا حبيبتى علشان ناكل انا جعان جدا عاوز آكل بسرعة علشان ورايا شغل كتير .....
سارة
 شعرت بصداع رهيب وأنا أحاول أن أقوم من مكانى ....واتضايقت لما وجدت عمر يسأل عن الأكل ولم يسأل على أنا أو يحيى .......فرددت بعصبية عليه ( طيب اسأل على أنا وابنك قبل ما تسأل عن الأكل يا سيدى !!)
عمر
فتفاجأ عمر من رد فعلى العصبى ويبدو انه هو كمان كان مشحون على الآخر فرد بعصبية (هو احنا مش ح نخلص من الموال ده ياسارة ؟! كل يوم تتهمينى انى مقصر فى حقكم انتى ويحيى ؟! يعنى لى بيت تانى مثلا بأهتم بيه ؟؟ وانتى عارفة قد ايه الشغل الجديد متعب أعمل ايه يعنى 
سارة 
فرددت بعناد : والله انا مش بأطلب منك تسيب شغلك وتقعد جنبنا ....بس على الأقل حاول تشاركنى ولو نفسيا فى تربية يحيى ..ده انت حتى بتنام فى اودة تانية ...لانا بجد تعبت وحاسة انى عايشة لوحدى

عمر

فرد بصراخ : يادى النكد الأزلى ...مش ح نخلص من السيرة دى ياسارة ؟ طيب قولى لى ازاى انام وطل الليل يحيى بيصرخ ؟ يعنى أروح الشغل مش نايم علشان أترفد ونقعد على باب السيدة كلنا ؟ كده ابقى بأشاركك نفسيا ؟!


سارة
فصرخت أنا الأخرى : والله ما أعرفش هو مش ابنى لوحدى حرام انك تسيبنى لوحدى فى كل حاجة كده ............

عمر

ففاجأنى برده القاسى : والله انتى اللى سايبانى يا هانم !!.......قبل ما تتهمينى بالتقصير شوفى نفسك الأول !!!:engry1:
انتى اللى من يوم ما ولدتى مش مهتمة بنفسك و مش شايفة غير يحيى بس وناسية ان ليكى زوج ......وحتى ما بتسألنيش عملت ايه فى الشغل ولا ليكى دعوة بيه خالص ...خلاص اتركنت على الرف من اول طفل امال لما يبقوا تنين تلاتة حتعملى ايه ؟ حترمينى فى الشارع ولا ايه ؟
سارة

فذهلت من هجومه على وشعرت بانهيار تاااام ......كل هذا المجهود الرهيب وأكون أنا المقصرة ؟؟؟ :marsa50:فعلا لا حدود لأنانية الرجال ........لم أقوى حتى على البكاء ولا الصراخ ..تجمدت الكلمات على لسانى .ونظرت اليه وكأنى لم أره من قبل .......وشعرت بدوار كبير وسمعت صوته وهو ينادينى من مكان بعييييد ......ومادت الأرض بى وووو فقدت الوعى ............

يتتتتتتتتتتتبع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه 6 ساعات؟
أنا عملت سيرش في النهاية وكملت قرايتها من مكان تاني لما حبيت.

----------


## crazynut

هههههههههه
اصل كنت متغاظه و مكنتش هعرف انام الا اما اخلصها
لما ركزت وفكرت شويه(اصل خلاص كان عقلي ضرب)
في الاخر دعبست عليها لحد ما لقيتها

بس شكرا ليك جدا يا مصراويه علي اهتمامك

والله شكلي هاحب المنتدي ده

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكوا يا جماعه وحشتونى
اسفه عن انقطاعى عن تكملة الحلقات واسفه عن غيابى عنكم
ولكنى سعيده بمن قموا بتكملة الحلقات نيابة عنى

اترككم فى رعاية الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ومتشكره يا جماعه جدا على اهتمامكوا وسؤالكوا عنى
وبجد فرحت جدا جدا واللهى عشان الكتاب ده
ربنا يوفقها يارب ويكرمها ف حياتها
والى الامام

----------


## عاشق بلا حب

انا سعيد جدا يا مصراويه انك فكرتى تكملى اليوميات الجميله دى واتمنى انك تكملى ، وحمد لله على السلامه يا متيمه عامله ايه ، فكرانى ولا لأه ، وايه الغيبه الطويله دى لعل المانع خير

----------

